#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: Statis "Review in progress" since one month and one week for my Open Source App <http://askubuntu.com/questions/178160/statis-review-in-progress-since-one-month-and-one-week-for-my-open-source-app>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-21
<dholbach> good morning
<bakuman> hi
<bakuman> hi, can anyone tell me how to run a app made in Quickly without using "quickly run" command
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-22
<vadi2> I'm attempting to update a package in a PPA, and running into an issue with debuild failing to apply a patch. It says "saving rejects to file src/src.pro.rej" however there is no such file - do I need to do anything to make it be created?
<dpm> morning
<dholbach_> good morning
<bakuman> good morning
<bakuman> hi, can anyone tell me how to run a app made in Quickly without using "quickly run" command
<JanC> just run them?
<bakuman> after installing the deb file yes. But i am actually trying to figure out how "quickly run" actually runs the app. I can find nou python file that I can just excecure to make it run
<dpm> bakuman, you can just run ./yourapp/bin/yourapp
<dpm> the yourapp file is the Python script (without extension) that is executed when running your app
<dpm> or if you're already inside your app's directory, you can execute ./bin/yourapp
<bakuman> I get:
<bakuman> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'net.launchpad.<MYAPP>' is not installed
<bakuman> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<bakuman> thanks dpm, i think i found what i needed
<twobottux`> auappdev: Could a KDE plasma widget be converted into its own app (easily)? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/172096/could-a-kde-plasma-widget-be-converted-into-its-own-app-easily>
<twobottux`> auappdev: Statis "Review in progress" since one month and one week for my Open Source App [closed] <http://askubuntu.com/questions/178160/statis-review-in-progress-since-one-month-and-one-week-for-my-open-source-app>
<markus> hi all: simple question: I did participate at the "Ubuntu App Showdown Contest". When get into the software center? in developer.ubuntu.com it says: Submitted by markus on 2012-07-09 14:27 - 1 month, 2 weeks ago That's quite some time :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-23
<twobottux`> auappdev: Embed web app into a desktop application <http://askubuntu.com/questions/179205/embed-web-app-into-a-desktop-application>
<twobottux`> auappdev: Ubuntu Text Ticker (Scrolling text) <http://askubuntu.com/questions/179255/ubuntu-text-ticker-scrolling-text>
<twobottux`> auappdev: Are there Human Interface Design Guidelines for Unity Development? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/179282/are-there-human-interface-design-guidelines-for-unity-development>
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-08-24
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-19
<skyitachi> any ideas about using c++ qt to write ubuntu-touch apps
<mihir> Good Morning all :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: morning, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/gallery-app/fix-ftbfs/+merge/180786 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: I was just looking at the bug report
<gusch> oSoMoN: so it seems the new version of libmediainfo changed the MEDIAINFO_CFLAGS_OTHER
<gusch> oSoMoN: as ist was -DUNICODE only before
<oSoMoN> gusch: mmm, ok, that explains why the issue hadn’t surfaced before
<gusch> oSoMoN: so this is a workaround (for now), but a proper fix would be there then
<oSoMoN> gusch: no I don’t think so, it’s just that CMAKE formats *_CFLAGS_OTHER as a semi-colon separated list, and we need a space separated one
<oSoMoN> gusch: I don’t know if there’s a more elegant way of achieving this with cmake though, but the fix I wrote works
<oSoMoN> gusch: once you’re done with the FTBFS, I’d need a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/ua-override/+merge/180592
<gusch> oSoMoN: so every project using libmediainfo cand cmake, needs to use that hack ...
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok looking
<oSoMoN> gusch: as I understand it, it’s not just libmediainfo, it’s every single lib out there that uses pkg-config and has several defines in their cflags (cmake is the one adding the semi-colons)
<gusch> oSoMoN: outsch
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morgen ;)
<gusch> oSoMoN: onyly minro comment on your user agent
<gusch> oSoMoN: any idea why jenkins didn't pick up your gallery fix?
<gusch> oSoMoN: and as this gallery issue is caused by the new libmediainfo that fixes the dependency, you could remove the libzen-dev dependency in debian/control in this MR
<mihir> dpm: boiko good morning :)
<dpm> morning mihir, nice work with the merge proposal, looking at it now :)
<mihir> dpm: Thanks for the input
<mihir> dpm: defiently we need design team inputs ,  but from last meeting I guess you weren't there but had dicussion with boiko
<dpm> mihir, my suggestion would be to keep the current behaviour and concentrate on the existing bugs
<oSoMoN> gusch_: no idea why jenkins didn’t pick it up, if it looks good to you can you approve, to see if it triggers autolanding?
<mihir> dpm: Okay thanks :)
<mihir> dpm: I'll put this bug a side and lets discuss this with boiko & design team
<oSoMoN> gusch_: I just pushed an update to my MR
<oSoMoN> gusch_: looks like the CI/autolanding jenkins for core apps is down :/
<gusch_> oSoMoN: but your MR looks good (I'll aprove)
<oSoMoN> gusch_: thanks!
<dholbach> JamesTait, thanks for the update!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hi, i addressed your remaining concerns in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/share-component/+merge/179688
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looking
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: also i need some advice. i'm not sure that just adding the pot files will be enough to make the component i18n enabled
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: can you have a look and let me know if anything is missing to have proper i18n ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I’ll do
<WebbyIT> Hi boiko, can you help me, please? :) I'm working with InverseMouseArea, following you suggest, and it works perfectly  \o/ but...
<WebbyIT> ... I can't click on anything else, also if I used propagateComposedEvents
<WebbyIT> This is my code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002206/
<WebbyIT> IMO is because propagateComposedEvents works only with the same element, so MouseArea is not affected, because it affects only InverseMouseArea
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just FYI, pushed some more copyright updates and the comma fix
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks
<WebbyIT> boiko, I can  bypass the trouble using "enabled: numberName.focus;" but the first click outside the label is ignored
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: boiko won’t be online for the next 3hrs or so
<WebbyIT> thanks oSoMoN :)
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: out of curiosity, how exactly are you trying to use the IMA?
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1203090/+merge/179431
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, I have to unfocus a label
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, have you a better idea/implementation?
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: looking at it
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, thanks you very much :)
<WebbyIT> hi christina, in your opinion, is acceptable if in calculator app the first click to unfocus a label if ignored. (eg, you write in a label, you click on number 9, label is unfocus but number 9 is not accepted). It's about bug 1203090
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203090 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Tapping on numbers should exit label edit" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203090
<christina> hi WebbyIT let me take a look
<WebbyIT> *is ignored
<WebbyIT> thanks christina :)
<christina> WebbyIT, i think the number needs to be accepted...otherwise we will have users continuously retyping their calculation, and likely to make more mistakes
<WebbyIT> christina, I had imagined... ok thanks, I'll work on it
<christina> WebbyIT, thanks :) let me know if u got other questions
<WebbyIT> christina, yeah, sure, thanks for your availability :)
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002284/ should do the trick
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: one comment regarding translations
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, it works \o/
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, thanks :) What's the trick? mouse.accepted?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: checking in a minute, thanks
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: apparently the combination of mouse.accepted and propapagateCompositeEvents
<oSoMoN> -pa
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, every day I learn something new... thanks you very very much!
<oSoMoN> WebbyIT: you’re welcome :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you have any idea who i can ask for advice to if my phone is failing to boot ? (display google logo for a bit then powers off. battery seems to be fully charged)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: sergiusens would be the man, or rsalveti maybe. Can you boot in recovery mode?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: guess i can reflash from there
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, try that before pinging them
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:trying that, thanks
<WebbyIT> dpm or popey, can you please test https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1203090/+merge/179431 on you r device?
<WebbyIT> It's about bug 1203090
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1203090 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Tapping on numbers should exit label edit" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203090
<popey> WebbyIT: sure can!
<popey> WebbyIT: will have to wait a short while, my phone is currently running some automated tests, but will test that when done.
<WebbyIT> popey, ok, thanks :)
<WebbyIT> sorry, blackout
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: to have a .mo file generated at least a .po file (i.e. translation in a language) has to be added to the po directory, right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: correct, I suggest you add italian (or klingon if you prefer)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just copy the .pot , renamed as it.po and add the translations in there ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, there’s a command to generate a po file from a pot, let me check
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: try msginit, or maybe msgmerge
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: msginit worked fine to create the .po, but when i cmake . and make it still doesn't seem to generate any .mo files anywhere in the build directory
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: then you’re missing something in the infrastructure, you should compare it to a working project and see what’s missing
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i did that comparison originally when i set it up. i'll have another look to see if i missed something, but i might need a second pair of eyeballs to have a look at it later if i can't find what's wrong
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, please ping me again if you need a second look, atm I’m rather busy with other stuff
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i think i fixed it. everything is pushed to the MR
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: thanks, looking
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: either you didn’t really push, or lp didn’t pick it up yet
<clepto> nik90: Chris here!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: sorry, my mistake. it's there now
<hakermania> clepto, I didn't know you used to go on IRC, too. Alex here :D
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: one more comment on translationst
<oSoMoN> -t
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed the fix you requested
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: will give one last round of test when jenkins finishes
<xqwzts> kalikiana: When you're around could you give me a hand with U1db queries?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i also checked and it seems that the package for ubuntu-ui-extras is not in the image yet. who did you say i should contact to get it there ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: so it should be in saucy first, and then I guess it will automatically be pulled in the image through the deps
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looks like the package is not in saucy, so I think you need to contact didrock’s team
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, thanks
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<nik90> zsombi: hi :)
<zsombi> nik90: just fyi: the Alarms API landed in trunk, so you should be able to start working with it soon
<nik90> zsombi: wow!
<nik90> zsombi: I will get started once the design has been finalised which should be very soon
<zsombi> nik90: remember, that you may not see any alarm note popping up though
<nik90> zsombi: you mean the notification
<nik90> zsombi: I will be hiding the interface from the user until the platform api is actually ready
<nik90> zsombi: this way the user doesnt get confused that it does not work
<zsombi> nik90: from the system. Alarms will get saved, but the notifications won't come yet
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<nik90> zsombi: okay
<_5m0k3> Is there a way to use open a dialog (PopupUtils.open) from an external javascript file?
<Chocanto> nik90: ping
<randomcpp> how can I show two pages at the same time?
<mrqtros> randomcpp, wat? :D
<randomcpp> two Pages side by side :)
<mrqtros> randomcpp, you can display two items, two rectangle, or any count of QML components simultaneously, but Page designed as full-space component
<mrqtros> rectangles*
<randomcpp> mh ok thank you
<iBelieve> randomcpp, what are you trying to accomplish?
<randomcpp> so for larger screens, I must use a sidebar
<iBelieve> randomcpp, what's your license? I've got a nice generic Sidebar component that you can use.
<randomcpp> gplv3
<randomcpp> I've already seen your sidebar in filemanager-app
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I've improved that for my Showdown app.  If you'd like to use it, I gave instructions here: https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/issues/9#issuecomment-22868937
<randomcpp> thanks iBelieve :)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, you're welcome.
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: one more comment on your MR
<_5m0k3> I guess I'll just change the value of a variable from my javascript, and trigger action on that variable change to display the dialog.  Sure seems like a roundabout way to do it, though
<_5m0k3> Scratch that.  I'll just write that one function in my .qml file, and call it from .js
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i change in the CMakeLists.txt --keyword=tr to --keyword=dtr and the file gets built, but the contents inside are wrong
<randomcpp> xqwzts, have you solved that u1db.query problem?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: how wrong?
<nik90> Chocanto: pong
<Chocanto> nik90: Hey ! How are you ? :)
<nik90> Chocanto: hey. I am good :) and you?
<xqwzts> randomcpp: Nope. Will stop trying until someone can confirm whether it's supposed to be working or not.
<Chocanto> nik90: Very good thank you :) Just to tell you with the merge I did for file-qml-plugin, the plugin work fine
<Chocanto> nik90: But I think you have new mehods to add
<xqwzts> _5m0k3: if you expose your popover to the js script can't you then call .open() on it?
<nik90> Chocanto: yes. I am just being over worked these past few days that I barely have time to even work on the clock app.
<nik90> Chocanto: I will try to do a merge proposal by today
<nik90> Chocanto: that should have the file read function. Do we a write function?
<Chocanto> nik90: I can maybe help you
<Chocanto> nik90: no, we don't have a write function
<nik90> Chocanto: I meant, do we *need* a write function?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: this kind of wrong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6002988/
<nik90> Chocanto: technically we are writing a file qml plugin, so perhaps we could include for others to use
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: doesn’t look right indeed
<Chocanto> nik90: Oh, hum... The docviewer is only, obviously, a viewer. So for me I don't really need it, only for pdf to make annotations but I will use my poppler plugin to do it
<Chocanto> nik90: Yes you are right
<Chocanto> nik90: So I will do it :)
<Chocanto> nik90: And we need to work on the package to be able to send to the PPA
<nik90> Chocanto: So shall I write the write/read function and propose a merge today?
<nik90> Chocanto: I am sure regarding getting this package in a ppa or even to saucy, we can get the help of mhall119 for this.
<Chocanto> nik90: You can only create the read function you need
<Chocanto> nik90: *could
<Chocanto> nik90: This is the most urgent
<Chocanto> nik90: If you don't have a lot of time
<randomcpp> xqwzts, ping me if you achieve something :)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: you might want to read http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/xgettext-Invocation.html#index-g_t_002d_002dkeyword_0040r_007b_002c-_0040code_007bxgettext_007d-option_007d-187
<nik90> Chocanto: okay. Also the way I see it, if this plugin works well (with proper code) we can get this as a dependency of the sdk.
<Chocanto> nik90: Yes, but before getting it in a PPA we have to work on the debian folder
<nik90> Chocanto: agreed
<Chocanto> nik90: Do you think they will agree to make it a dependency ?
<nik90> Chocanto: I think so. Because when I wanted to write a plugin to read the timezone file, zsombi suggested that if it is good enough, it can be added to sdk itself. So if this plugin does what it advertises which is file read/write access I dont see why they wouldnt accept
<Chocanto> nik90: Okay, that's good ! :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, --keyword=tr:2 worked fine
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I guess it should be --keyword=dtr:2 then
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: yep, and dtr:2,3 for the plurals
<oSoMoN> cool
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: pushed the fix
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: looks good now, let’s wait for CI to run, and should be good to merge
<nik90> xqwzts: you might want to remove the .qmlproject.user file. It is created on every developer machine. You can do that by adding it to .gitignore
<xqwzts> nik90: thanks, wasn't aware if that was needed or not
<WebbyIT> popey, hi :) Thanks for review, but I've a question
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1203090/+merge/179431
<WebbyIT> If you click a number, is the number add to the calc?
<WebbyIT> e.g., modify a label, click on 9, is 9 display in the calc?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: just approved your MR, should I wait for you to port over the unit tests, or do you want to do it separately
<oSoMoN> ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: let me do the tests too, should not be too long
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok
<gusch_> nerochiaro boiko is one up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-tap-select/+merge/180877
<nerochiaro> gusch_: i can have a look later but from a quick skim of the code i can't see anything obviously wrong
<WebbyIT> boiko, I think we have some problem with Jenkins... test_click_history has to not exist, and I don't understand other errors. Well, I understand them, but I don't  understand why they fails!
<gusch_> nerochiaro: thx - and no hurry
<WebbyIT> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/382/?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just pushed the unit tests, let's see if CI likes them
<xqwzts> Hey all I've got a new update blog post for My Movies: http://www.xqwzts.com/2013/08/19/my-movies-rt-u1db.html
<mefrio> hey guys do you know a way to simply add a password to my application??
<mefrio> I am new at this field and I don't know how to properly encrypt a string...
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: top-approved
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: \o/ ! hopefully it will make it into saucy tomorrow
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, please make sure to actively follow up with didrocks to ensure it lands asap
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: will do
<boiko> WebbyIT: hey, let me take them a look
<boiko> WebbyIT: I remember having removed that click_history test, maybe I confused, I'll check that now
<WebbyIT> boiko, yes, also I remember that someone has remove the click_history_test, but there is inJenkins...
<nik90> xqwzts: ping
<randomcpp> how can I display zoomed images? do I need to create a new page?
<mrqtros> randomcpp, I advice you to learn basics of QML first before using Ubuntu Toolkit
<boiko> WebbyIT: btw, I have one MR from you that needs autopilot testing, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1210082/+merge/179672
<randomcpp> mrqtros, yeah that's what I'm doing, I'm using plain qml
<mrqtros> randomcpp, why do you always talk about pages?
<mrqtros> randomcpp, Page is custom component from some QML toolkits for mobile platform, for ex. MeeGo or Ubuntu phone
<WebbyIT> boiko, yes, but I have to update the merge after the fix of bug  1179422 , and I think we will have to rewrite a lots of test, so I'm waiting.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1179422 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Can't add to existing equation once equals is entered" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179422
<randomcpp> mrqtros, because I don't know what the ubuntu hig requires, maybe there's some predefined or advised way to do something with ubuntu components
<randomcpp> if it was for me I'd use vanilla qml
<boiko> WebbyIT: ah, the click_history was erroneously added again, I will re-remove it :)
<WebbyIT> boiko, I wrote to (other) Riccardo one week ago and he said that he tried to fix the bug for last Saturday, I write again today and if he'll not answer to me in 24h I'll take care of the bug
<WebbyIT> boiko, good news :)
<mrqtros> randomcpp, think about Page as about window, fullscreen background for your content
<iBelieve> randomcpp, try taking a look through http://design.ubuntu.com/apps to see what you should be using Pages for
<boiko> WebbyIT: sounds like a plan, better not to be waiting forever. You can write another message to Ricardo saying you are going to be working on the bug once you decide you should take it over
<WebbyIT> boiko, yes, I looked at the code and I know how to change it, if Riccardo doesn't fix in a couple of day, I'll take it
<boiko> WebbyIT: ok
<boiko> WebbyIT: btw, I noticed something: the autoipilot tests expect you don't have any previous calculation saved
<boiko> WebbyIT: it clears up the saved stuff before finishing up the test, but if for some reason it crashes or gets finished before that, the next test will probably fail
<WebbyIT> boiko, mhh, we have to investigate it... probabily is because when test try to take a result, if there are old results, find two label with same result...
<xqwzts> nik90: pong
<karni> Hey guys, can someone tell me why a button click event doesn't work? I made a simple Ubuntu Cordova project that should just console.log a message. lp:~karni/+junk/ubuntu-html-button-test
<xqwzts> karni: can you pastebin the code?
<karni> xqwzts: It's html and js, I'm talking to a person at #ubuntu-touch to help me. Thanks for asking, though, xqwzts ! :)
<xqwzts> np
<mihir> Hi all :)
<mrqtros> Hi!
<mihir> boiko: hi
<boiko> hey mihir :)
<boiko> mihir: have you seen the mail I sent you?
<mihir> boiko: Nope checking
<mihir> boiko:  replied :) thanks for the email :)
<boiko> mihir: so, right now I am fixing/disabling some autopilot tests (they don't work because of existing bugs) so that the current MRs can pass
<mihir> boiko: Okay no issues :)
<mihir> letme know if I can help you with that..:)
<mihir> WebbyIT: You tookover 1179422 ?
<mihir> bug 1179422
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1179422 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Can't add to existing equation once equals is entered" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1179422
<WebbyIT> mihir, yes, Riccardo wrote me that he have no time... I have to go, see you tomorrow
<maarten_> Hi! I'm wondering how I can install my own app that I published on the app store?
<maarten_> I would like to test the setup an end user gets..
<maarten_> There is a private launchpad ppa link but I'm not sure if I can even install from there
<_5m0k3> BlackJack App Update:  https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/ZoAnTARTYoQ  Source in post
<mefrio> _5m0k3, hey it looks very nice :)
<_5m0k3> Thanks mefrio
<osarrouy> hi everyone
<nik90> xqwzts: sry, had to go out
<nik90> xqwzts: http://www.xqwzts.com/static/images/20130819-my-movies-rt-u1db/new-300.png this pic shows the upcoming movies. For me this doesnt work
<nik90> xqwzts: I just get a blank page
<nik90> Nothing in the All Movies section show anything for me
<xqwzts> strange
<xqwzts> does Search work?
<xqwzts> [theyre all calls to rottentomatoes apis]
<nik90> xqwzts: search works fine
<nik90> I can click on a search result and it shows me hte movie details
<nik90> it is just the upcoming, new movies etc that do not work
<nik90> it is as if the entire list is hidden or something
<nik90> xqwzts: let me try to download the code fresh and then give it a try
<xqwzts> would you mind helping me debug this from your end?
<xqwzts> nik90: that could solve it
<xqwzts> nik90: please rm the old code first though
<nik90> yes
<nik90> 1 min
<xqwzts> I changed the project layout so it might conflict
<nik90> xqwzts: yup now it works :)
<xqwzts> nik90: horay!
<nik90> xqwzts: 1 thing though. the text shown (details of movie) could use some formatting
<nik90> it looks too tightly spaced and a bit random
<xqwzts> nik90: what do you suggest? spacing between the items would be enough?
<xqwzts> the problem is there's a lot of text, and displaying it all ends up cluttery
<xqwzts> especially for movie's with a large cast and synopsis
<xqwzts> [which is why i made those 2 fields collapsable]
<nik90> xqwzts: true, but doesn't rotten tomatoes api provide a summary of the movie? something 7-8 lines?
<xqwzts> nope
<xqwzts> it's a bit random it seems
<xqwzts> some movies don't even have a synopsis
<nik90> xqwzts: can you experiment with different levels of transparency and take screenshot
<xqwzts> the older you go the less info you find
<nik90> the text is visible, but just experimenting if a darker tone might look better
<xqwzts> could do
<nik90> also when I expand the text, I can scroll up but it doesnt stay at that position
<nik90> the same with the side scroll to reveal movie cover
<xqwzts> yes
<xqwzts> that's intentional
<nik90> the up/down scroll or the side scroll?
<xqwzts> its just scrolling to read
<xqwzts> since its just a couple of lines
<xqwzts> and it snaps back to place
<xqwzts> for both
<xqwzts> for the side - you can flick it out
<xqwzts> or you can move it slowly
<xqwzts> flicking it will get the overlay off
<nik90> I was just looking at one upcoming movie called Winnie Mandela and the text is long.
<xqwzts> moving will keep it where your mouse is
<nik90> in which case I need it to stay up to read the rest of text
<xqwzts> hmm
<xqwzts> i was thinking of someone reading on their phone
<xqwzts> and just pushing up to read
<xqwzts> didn't consider making it like a scrollable text where it sticks to position
<xqwzts> will try both and see which i prefer
<nik90> I think you should. It seems a bit odd.
<nik90> yeah experiment with it
<xqwzts> will do cheers
<nik90> also the options such as collection, seen etc can be put on a popover
<nik90> the one where it shows a list when you press a button
<nik90> and you can put it in a toolbar
<nik90> xqwzts
<nik90> incase you didnt see the last messages
<xqwzts> yup definitely
<xqwzts> i thought of getting them icons and keeping them there
<xqwzts> but they crowd it out too much
<xqwzts> especially if i allow custom lists at some point in the future
<xqwzts> [planned for later]
<nik90> I thought of giving the screen just for the movie details would be awesome
<xqwzts> i like that, then theres more screen real estate to space out the details too
<xqwzts> i unfortunately [fortunately!] will be on vacation starting next week until the end of the competition, so focusing on getting core critical functionality out before coming back to alot of these smaller issues.
<xqwzts> but having another pair of eyes on it helps point out what's important to make it more usable
<nik90> oh
<nik90> xqwzts: in that case I will review your app asap to see what it needs
<xqwzts> that would be super helpful!
<xqwzts> but I don't want you having to go over this multiple times
<xqwzts> so if it's a pain it can wait till im more done-ish
<nik90> xqwzts: no worries, I really like app and want it with some nice features
<nik90> and report bug reports
<xqwzts> :)
<xqwzts> I think it's going to need more work than just the competition timeframe anyway, so will definitely keep adding features and polishing.
<nik90> btw does favorites work?
<xqwzts> U1db queries are either broken or we just can't figure out how to use them
<nik90> xqwzts: true this doesnt need to stop here, but for the competition having something reliable and stable would be nice
<nik90> ah too bad
<xqwzts> so for now all the 'my movies' lists aren't working properly
<nik90> did you talk to kalkiana if i am right?
<xqwzts> it 'works' in the sense that it saves the movie to the db and marks it as a favorite
<xqwzts> waiting for him to be on/free
<nik90> I hope you catch him tomorrow
<maarten_> Hi! I'm wondering how I can install my own app that I published on the app store?
<maarten_> I would like to test the setup an end user gets..
<maarten_> There is a private launchpad ppa link but I'm not sure if I can even install from there
<hakermania> maarten_, If launchpad has successfully build a deb for you system, then you can install it from there.
<maarten_> hackermania: I haven't build the deb myself. (It is a prop. app) I have sent debian src file to the ubuntu app team
<maarten_> And they build debs for all architectures
<mefrio> is it possible to set  a Page color which is different from the colors of the whole app?
<szymon> hi! I'm developing app for UT and when I place TextField in my app and I run this app on device via Qt Creator ( ctrl + f12 ) when TextField get clicked no keyboard is shown. I even went through few core apps and it looks like there is no special code to invoke soft keyboard but it works on core apps where on my app it's not.  Any idea ?
<iBelieve> mefrio, yes. Let me pastebin some code for you
<iBelieve> mefrio, Here is how I do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6004482/
<mefrio> iBelieve, thank you :)
<iBelieve> mefrio, you're welcome!
<nik90> iBelieve: u r a machine! Added recurring and checklist suport..damn
<iBelieve> nik90, :)
<iBelieve> nik90, a lot of the code for checklists was already done, I just had to work out some of the kinks in it
<nik90> iBelieve: i havve to restart to try latest build
<nik90> will brb
<nik90> iBelieve: i get error message
<nik90> iBelieve: tasks-app.qml:26 module "QtSystemInfo" is not installed
<iBelieve> nik90, I forgot to remove the import for that. I was tinkering around with trying to check for an internet connection for upcoming Trello/GitHub/Launchpad/whatever support
<nik90> ah
<nik90> iBelieve: i just read your README.md
<nik90> i will install it
<iBelieve> nik90, I half-rewrote the backend, so no existing tasks will work.
<nik90> iBelieve: oh ok
<chrisd_> greetings
<chrisd_> is there a cheat sheet for all the steps needed to build an app
<chrisd_> sprry noob
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-20
<daryllukas> Noob Ubuntu Developer here. Anyone worked/working on an HTML5 app for Ubuntu Touch? Need help
<daryllukas> Noob Ubuntu Developer here. Anyone worked/working on an HTML5 app for Ubuntu Touch? Need help
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> dholbach: Good Morning :)
<dholbach> hey mihir
<mihir> dholbach: Hey...:)
<dpm> good morning
<xqwzts> hello
<dpm> hi xqwzts
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i just noticed that the current share menu in the mediaplayer-app is a fake one, with hardcoded services. It doesn't pass to share-app the necessary info about the account it should use to share. I also noticed that both gallery and mediaplayer have a copy of the sharemenu and popover. do you think it would be a good idea to factor the working sharemenu and popover out of gallery app into ubuntu-ui-extras an
<nerochiaro> d then use it in mediaplayer ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: I think it’d be a good idea indeed
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, i'll be on it then
<oSoMoN> gusch_: would you have some time for reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-tests-new-event/+merge/180847 today ?
<gusch_> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<gusch_> nerochiaro: this is still pending from yesterday https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-atest-tap-select/+merge/180877
<nerochiaro> gusch_: ah, right, forgot about it. let me take it on now
<gusch_> nerochiaro: thx
<oSoMoN> gusch_: note that there are a lot of seemingly unrelated changes in there, I initially meant to fix one failing AP test, and the fix uncovered more issues, which I fixed along the way…
<oSoMoN> gusch_: the MR is much bigger than initially anticipated, but I needed to fix all the failing tests otherwise jenkins CI would not accept it
<nerochiaro> gusch_: all the code seems sensible to me and jenkins likes it. did you already run these tests on the device ?
<gusch_> nerochiaro: nope - not on the device yet
<gusch_> nerochiaro: well - jenkins did on mako and maguro - but I didn't
<nerochiaro> gusch_: oh, right, forgot that jenkins now runs on actual devices. or does it ?
<gusch_> nerochiaro: yep - does for some projects (and some devices)
<nerochiaro> gusch_: ok, then i'll just approve that one
<gusch_> nerochiaro: ok - thx
<om26er> bug 1214345
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214345 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "opening 192.168.15.1 makes that a google search" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214345
<om26er> oSoMoN, hey ^^ :)
<oSoMoN> om26er: I think that’s a duplicate of another bug report, let me find it
<oSoMoN> om26er: yep, that’s a duplicate of bug #1166063
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1166063 in webbrowser-app "[browser] Should automatically prepend "http://" to IP addresses" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1166063
<om26er> ah
<gusch_> oSoMoN: I approved, shall I top approve as well?
<oSoMoN> gusch_: please do, if there are no tweaks to do
<gusch_> oSoMoN: looks good, and it works on desktop and maguro
<gusch_> oSoMoN: but ... I'm not able to change the top approval ...
<oSoMoN> bleh :/
<oSoMoN> gusch_: no worries, I top-approved myself…
<gusch_> oSoMoN: ok
<dpm> hi WebbyIT! Are you around?
<WebbyIT> hi dpm :)
<dpm> hey! :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, thanks for taking care of all those calculator bugs in your merge proposal
<dpm> Looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1179422/+merge/181010 , are you ok with the to-do's you've put in there, or do you think it might be worth separating them into different merge proposals?
<WebbyIT> dpm: they are all related, fixing the main one others fixing auto :)
<dpm> great
<WebbyIT> dpm: I push the code so, if you want, you (and boiko and mihir) can start to test it
<dpm> sounds good, thanks!
<dpm> WebbyIT, are you ok for writing/updating the autopilot tests or do you need the help from someone from QA?
<WebbyIT> dpm, I can write them, I wrote some tests in past... if I need help, I'll ping balloons ;)
<dpm> cool, WebbyIT balloons is on holiday for some days, so if he's not around you might want to ask someone else from the QA folks. Perhaps om26er or fginther might be able to help if you've got any questions writing autopilot tests for the calculator app
<WebbyIT> thanks for informations dpm :)
<WebbyIT> dpm, I hope to finish all functions for tonight, so tomorrow I'll write tests and on thursday we can merge, so calc-app can be finished for the end of the week :)
<dpm> rock on
<nik90> mefrio: I think the memory app is broken atm
<mefrio> nik90, what is wrong?
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping
<nik90> mefrio: When I open it, it show me the tab with title "New Memory", but i cannot any input fieds
<randomcpp> hi everybody
<nik90> randomcpp: hi :)
<nik90> mefrio: the toolbar shows the clear and save button, but the save button  is disabled
<nik90> mefrio: there is no back button to go back to the main tab
<nik90> mefrio: hence I cannot do anythign
<mefrio> nik90, let me make some tests
<dpm> om26er, it seems some autopilot tests that used to run for Sudoku no longer work. Do you think you give dinkometalac a hand with those?
<nik90> mefrio: http://imgur.com/c2Md1It
<mefrio> nik90, yeah it's a problem with the password setting key....
<nik90> mefrio: ah, but it never asked me a password, nor did I set one
<om26er> dpm, sure
<mefrio> nik90, I should have fixed now...can you try to pull??
<om26er> dinkometalac, can  you point me at the logs ?
<om26er> (I was on a call before)
<nik90> mefrio: 1 min
<dinkometalac> om26er, what logs?
<dinkometalac> console output?
<om26er> dinkometalac, for the failing autopilot tests ?
<om26er> dinkometalac, yes
<dinkometalac> sure
<dinkometalac> no problem
<dinkometalac> the point is it cannot get toolbarbutton right
<dinkometalac> so it clicks outside of window
<dinkometalac> or something
<dinkometalac> i just talked to fginther
<dinkometalac> and he proposed a solution
<dinkometalac> let me just check if it works
<nik90> mefrio: it works now! going to try password setting now :)
<mefrio> nik90, great :) it should work too. I started to work on a GridLayout for the home page as you suggested some days ago
<nik90> mefrio: how do i restart without having to pull again? Meaning which db files do I delete?
<nik90> mefrio: it seems I entered the wrong password
<nik90> mefrio: I need to test this password thing again to confirm if there is an issue
<mefrio> nik90, the settings database is called "memories"
<mefrio> delete this file and you will be able to do what you want :)
<nik90> mefrio: nice.. will confirm if there is an issue in 1 min
<popey> mhall119: dpm if you get a moment, could you verify this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1214369  (cc:mirv)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214369 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Examples in qtlocation5-examples don't work" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> mefrio: It doesnt work with the password
<nik90> mefrio: I entered "test" as my password, and when I try to login it says incorrect password
<WebbyIT> dpm: you are right, I'll fix bug #1210082 in an other branch. Now the branch is ready and works,  you can continue calc and change sign to result. Now I'm going to write tests.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210082 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app- July 2013] Change of sign operation only works from the second operand onwards" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210082
<mefrio> nik90, it should be a problem due to the recent commit which added MD5 encryption...let me see
<mhall119> popey: on desktop or device?
<dpm> popey, trying now on desktop. LP tells me the bug you are referencing on the bug report does not exist
<popey> mhall119: dpm desktop
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1214369 is public, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1214368 is private
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214369 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Examples in qtlocation5-examples don't work" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2`> popey: Error: launchpad bug 1214368 not found
 * dpm installs qtbase5-examples
<dinkometalac> om26er, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6006493/
<om26er> dinkometalac, looking in
<dinkometalac> om26er, it seems
<dinkometalac> it cannot see
<dinkometalac> toolbarbutton
<dinkometalac> feel free to check the lp:sudoku-app
<dinkometalac> I mean, I wouldn't mind :D
<om26er> dinkometalac, there might be multiple "hintbutton" objects in the tree (even if you see only 1), I'll look
<dinkometalac> om26er, don't think so
<dinkometalac> nope
<dinkometalac> only one objectName with that name
<mefrio> nik90, I think this bug was caused by the commit to fix your previous issue xD maybe it's that I am not too familiar with QML....does this code set the string as "" is the funciton returns an undefined value? nullPassword
<nik90> mefrio: here is the output i got password => 098f6bcd4621d373cade4e832627b4f6
<nik90> Saving Memories...
<mefrio> sorry...wrong paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6006509/
<nik90> mefrio: undefined is what it returns if the case is true. And "" if it false
<nik90> depends on getString()
<mhall119> popey: where do I get qt5location-examples?
<mhall119> oh, nvm, qtlocation5, not qt5location
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: is mumble server working for you ? it seems to be refusing the password
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: works for me, I’m connected
<dpm> popey, confirmed
<mhall119> popey: confirmed
<_5m0k3> I can execute my qt/c++ app from the terminal on my phone, but clicking the icon does nothing.  Tips?
<kalikiana> randomcpp: pong
<randomcpp> oh hi :D
<kalikiana> kinda busy atm so I didn't respond very quick I guess :-D
<randomcpp> xqwzts and I have still trouble with Index and Query classes in qml
<popey> thanks dpm mhall119
<WebbyIT> hi boiko :) See https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1179422/+merge/181010 I have only to create new test!
<WebbyIT> hi boiko :) See https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1179422/+merge/181010 I have only to create new test!
<boiko> WebbyIT: hey, I'm in a meeting right now, I will take that a look afterwards
<boiko> WebbyIT: I need to check why autopilot tests are still failing even after my fix
<kalikiana> randomcpp: maybe easiest would be if you could file a bug with a bit of a summary; even if "bug" is documentation to make things clearer, and I'll take a look when I have some time https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+filebug
<WebbyIT> boiko, sure, on PC I have some problem with tests for size of windows... ping me when finish meeting
<randomcpp> ok we'll do that way, because we really need some help :)
<kalikiana> randomcpp: right, my gut feeling is if two people don't solve it, something must be lacking, what that is I'll find out. just a bit short on time right now
<mefrio> nik90, can you try my last commit please?
<nik90> mefrio: I just pulled your latest branch
<nik90> mefrio: what should I be testing?
<mefrio> nik90, delete you memories database file. Add a password and restart. Then let me know if it works or not :)
<nik90> mefrio: :( nope it does not work
<nik90> mefrio: although looking at your commit at https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/commit/fec1f28917dfb8759cecfa944e8fb7adc8fa87f6, it doesnt have to do with password
<nik90> you just hid the grid view
<mefrio> nik90, damn git...let me see
<mefrio> nik90, commit 38 should be good.
<nik90> mefrio: already onit
<nik90> mefrio: it works!!
<nik90> :)
<mefrio> nik90, yeah :) thanks!
<nik90> mefrio: oh yeah regarding the coverflow, nice..good lucl
<mefrio> nik90, what coverflow?
<nik90> mefrio: I meant gridflow
<mefrio> nik90, oh yes :)
<mefrio> iBelieve, hey :) someone should push your Sidebar widget in Ubuntu.Components
<iBelieve> mefrio, I'm planning on filing a bug in the toolkit to include it.
<iBelieve> mefrio, especially since a lot of apps are starting to use it
<iBelieve> mefrio, I'll create a bug request for it right now.
<mefrio> iBelieve, great. should I use a lighter color for the sidebar so? https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/issues/8
<iBelieve> mefrio, lighter compared to what? What you're currently using, or what is in my screenshot?
<mefrio> iBelieve, compared to the rest of the app
<iBelieve> mefrio, I kind of like having a darker sidebar, but do whatever you think looks best. I think the important thing is making sure it looks transparent enough so you can see the Suru theme through it a little to give a nice impression to the user.
<iBelieve> mefrio, Here's the bug if you wanted to mark it as affecting you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1214442
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214442 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Add Sidebar component" [Undecided,New]
<mefrio> iBelieve, sure
<randomcpp> kalikiana, is possible for you to make Database::putDoc return the last saved id if a new Document is created?
<kalikiana> randomcpp: hmm it is supposed to give you the revision for sync
<kalikiana> both can be useful in different cases
<kalikiana> randomcpp: can you give some more context how you use it?
<randomcpp> when I create a new doc, I need to store it in a variable that automatically updates other widgets
<randomcpp> I mean I need to pass the docId, so the last saved Document can be loaded
<kalikiana> randomcpp: how about using the signal docLoaded or docChanged
<kalikiana> it gives you the "docId"
<kalikiana> in fact docChanged is the one that comes immeditately after saving
<gatox> hi! i'm trying to create an application in qt creator using: qml extension library + tabbed touch ui... but i'm not being able to execute that in any way..... is that working?? //cc dpm
<dpm> gatox, about to enter a call, perhaps kalikiana timp or bzoltan can help in the meantime ^^
<gatox> dpm, ack, thanks!
<gatox> kalikiana, timp bzoltan hi, do you know guys if: new project -> ubuntu -> qml extensions library..... is working in qt creator (with the things that the sdk add)??
<bzoltan> gatox: the whole qml plugin development, on device build and packag deployment is under a refactoring due to the click packaging and changes in the platform... lots of open questions
<xqwzts_> hy kalikiana: it appears the u1db indexer fails on large/nested documents - trying to narrow it down to find what exactly the problem is.
<xqwzts_> kalikiana: actually it looks like for an index to match, all the fields in the document must be listed in the expression?
<wellsb> Is there a reason I have to type the phablet password a million times to build and install on device?  Can't we just open one su shell
<jasonamyers> after the initial tutorial at developer.ubuntu.com where is a good follow up resource for QML?
<xqwzts_> jasonamyers: this is a pretty decent intro http://mhall119.com/tag/building-sdk-app-series/
<jasonamyers> xqwzts, thank you
<randomcpp> nik90, the list view will look like this http://i.imgur.com/9Vfclq8.png
<xqwzts> looks nice randomcpp
<randomcpp> xqwzts, thanks
<nik90> randomcpp: looks cool!
<randomcpp> xqwzts, I would like to add an outline color on the image to indicate the recipe difficulty, what do you think?
<randomcpp> thanks nik90 :)
<nik90> randomcpp: one minor thing, the subtitle text needs a sliightly darker color
<randomcpp> nik90, that's ubuntu.components default, I think I'll add another workaround
<xqwzts> randomcpp: cool idea - could be an outline on the image or possibly an icon next to the title [1 onion = easy, 3 onions = medium, 27 onions = makes you cry]
<xqwzts> like the way they do in menus for spicy food
<randomcpp> xqwzts, wonderful idea!
<xqwzts> :)
<randomcpp> maybe should I use star ?
<nik90> xqwzts: that's a nice idea :)
<nik90> why 27? lol
<xqwzts> arbitrarily large number
<nik90> hehe
<xqwzts> randomcpp: personally i get so used to associating stars with ratings or favorites
<xqwzts> because of the app stores/youtube etc
<randomcpp> yeah right
<randomcpp> nik90, xqwzts in the meantime I find a correct symbol, is the placement ok? http://i.imgur.com/FG91g0m.png
<xqwzts> randomcpp: looks good there, you could also compare with having it directly after the title Pasta al Pesto✯ ✯
<xqwzts> so the all the info the user needs is concentrated in 1 area
<xqwzts> but I think you'd have to see both and compare to decide, it might just crowd it too much having it there
<randomcpp> that's what I thought, I chose to put the stars there for 2 reasons, 1 easier implementation, 2 less clutter
<nik90> randomcpp: can you also add an icon for veg(green icon) and non-veg(meat icon)
<nik90> that would be ideal to quickly decide if the dish is for vegetarians or not
<nik90> randomcpp: for dishes like pasta it is not easy to say this by looking at just the title
<nik90> randomcpp: and one last thing, pls give the list some top margin. It seems stuck to the header
<kalikiana> xqwzts: I'm just passing by; is your finding related to the issues randomcpp was mentioning? the index expressions and query need to match at least - I'm not sure about all fields, might be a bug you're hitting. would be awesome if you have a test case to check; and feel free to file as a bug thrn I'll give it a try when I have some time
<xqwzts> kalikiana: yup I think this is the root of what randomcpp and I were having problems with, will open a bug report in a few.
<_5m0k3> Question.  When your device rotates into landscape mode, the root.height and width properties stay the same (from portrait mode) instead of swapping.  Is this the expected behavior, or is it a bug that will be addressed later?
<_5m0k3> Actually, it better be a bug, to be consistent with converging onto a desktop w/ resizable window.  The height and width should transposed on orientation change.
<randomcpp> nik90, is it ok if I only put a symbol for veg recipes?
<_5m0k3> nevermind, must be my implementation
<_5m0k3> Nope I was right.  The mainView's height/width are not updated
<_5m0k3> Easy enough to just not reference root, though
<xqwzts> kalikiana, randomcpp: I've opened a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1214538
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214538 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Not indexing documents unless all fields are in the index expression clause" [Undecided,New]
<xqwzts> included a number of examples that I think explain it well
<randomcpp> thanks xqwzts
<randomcpp> :)
<randomcpp> xqwzts, do you add new documents in your database dynamically with db.putDoc(contents[, docId]), right?
<randomcpp> nik90, just an idea http://i.imgur.com/ai8dbvv.png
<randomcpp> what do you think=
<randomcpp> ?
<iBelieve> Is there an API for showing notifications at a set time for Ubuntu Touch?
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<randomcpp> :( tomato unicode symbol isn't available in Ubuntu font family
<randomcpp> xD
<xqwzts> │22:13:56    randomcpp | xqwzts, do you add new documents in your database dynamically with db.putDoc(contents[, docId]), right?
<xqwzts> randomcpp: yes
<xqwzts> I just created them with Document{create: true, default{}} for the examples
<xqwzts> and testing quickly
<xqwzts> but I'm creating the ones in the app with js so db.putDoc()
<randomcpp> ok thanks for the info
<xqwzts> np
<randomcpp> I checked what you wrote in the bug report, I have the same issue, if I put all the contents index in the Index and in the Query some docs are returned
<randomcpp> but in the delegate the "contents" object has only one value :/
<randomcpp> does it happen to anyone of you that the Flickable gets stuck and this message is written in the console: Binding loop detected for property "height"
<xqwzts> 23:20:55    randomcpp | but in the delegate the "contents" object has only one value :/
<xqwzts> yup, I suppose that should be another bug - but I was reading the c++ code and it looks like that is by design
<xqwzts> the query returns both the exact match and the docId
<xqwzts> but it doesn't return the whole document
<xqwzts> so we're supposed to be getting the list of docIds from the queries, iterating and pulling the docs
<randomcpp> yeah
<xqwzts> but if you just plug it into a view [like they do in the examples] it only gets query.results
<xqwzts> which is useless in this case :/
<randomcpp> I need to use queries to implement category filtering I need a whole document to display in the index view
<nik90> iBelieve: pong
<nik90> if you are still there :P
<nik90> randomcpp: that looks cool, but what happends in the phone interface?
<randomcpp> there's only one column
<nik90> randomcpp: if that is for the tablet interface, I think it is a good direction in go in
<randomcpp> as you saw in previous screenshots
<iBelieve> nik90, since you're one of the Clock developers, I was wondering if you know if there's an API for notifications to be generated at a specific time.
<nik90> randomcpp: that would be perfect
<iBelieve> nik90, such as for the Alarms feature, or in my case, notifications of upcoming tasks
<nik90> iBelieve: yup that's been worked on at the moment. Sort of like an alarm
<randomcpp> photos are now above the directions
<iBelieve> nik90, is it in a usable state yet?
<nik90> iBelieve: the alarm api just landed in the sdk 2 days ago. I am planning to integrate it to the clock app. Despite the SDK API being available, the platform side has *not* been implemented yet.
<nik90> iBelieve: meaning you can set an alarm but the platform will nto show the notification yet
<nik90> that will land soon enough
<nik90> iBelieve: so it is a timed notification yes but not sure if it can be used for other purposes other than alarm.
<nik90> randomcpp: yeah that would be much better. I want to suggest it earlier, but slipped my mind
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, thanks. Anyway, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to show notifications for upcoming events or not, since all I have is a due date, not a specific time.
<randomcpp> ;)
<nik90> iBelieve: true, but it wouldn't be a bad idea to provide a reminder feature for users at a specific time
<nik90> randomcpp: I have personally not used a recipe app before, but as I continue to see the improvements made, it makes me more convinced to use it.
<nik90> randomcpp: Although I certainly would not add my own recipes, so looking forward to that online API integration
<nik90> that would be my sweet sport
<nik90> spot*
<randomcpp> as soon as I implement the c++ module :)
<iBelieve> nik90, that's a good idea! Then users could get notifications about upcoming tasks for the day ahead of them
<iBelieve> nik90, speaking of not having times, just dates, do you think that is a good idea, or should I allow due times, instead of just due dates?
<randomcpp> nik90, what did you mean for "veg"? vegetarian or vegan?
<nik90> randomcpp: vegetarian not vegan...people who do not eat meat
<nik90> like my parents
<nik90> iBelieve: due times...that would be nice to have..think of it as a deadline having a time like for instance report submission for the university
<nik90> by 12:00 PM
<nik90> or something
<nik90> but it doesnt have to be mandatory
<nik90> so users can choose to add it or not
<randomcpp> but vegans  have more restrictions, for example they don't drink milk or eat foods made with milk/eggs
<randomcpp> I may add both flags at this point :/
<nik90> randomcpp: true, if you want sure
<nik90> wouldnt be so bad to add that option :P
<randomcpp> there will be two checkboxes at the end of the editing page
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks for the input. I'll try to come up with a nice UI for adding due times. (and a better name too, "due times" sounds funny)
<nik90> randomcpp: why not a listitem value selector showing 3 options non-veg, veg and vegan instead
<nik90> iBelieve, randomcpp: btw to both of you, the cross icon to delete a checklist (tasks app) and delete a ingredient (saucybacon) is terrible (in the most friendly way)
<nik90> pls fix that :)
<randomcpp> I need a good value selector title in this case
<iBelieve> randomcpp, "Restrictions", then instead of "non-veg", use "None"
<randomcpp> nik90, do we need to change the background or the X?
<randomcpp> ok perfect
<nik90> randomcpp: the color of the X (gray) looks weird
<randomcpp> the iBelieve
<iBelieve> nik90, hmm... not using a cross, I'm using a garbage can
<nik90> iBelieve: oh..let me try the latest build
<iBelieve> nik90, oh, you mean the red color, or the color of the icon?
<randomcpp> nik90, on orange backgrounds it's difficult to have some contrasts :/
<iBelieve> nik90, I haven't changed it in a while. If you try the latest build, you'll need some extra dependencies now
<iBelieve> randomcpp, you could also allow the user to add custom restrictions, like "Gluten Free" or whatever
<nik90> randomcpp: why not change the background color? Gray on orange does not look nice
<nik90> iBelieve: yes I just noticed
<nik90> iBelieve: reading your readme.md
<nik90> iBelieve: can you help me out with code-units pls
<nik90> so I cloned it using git clone and have it downloaded on my comp
<nik90> what do i do now?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, but in this case valueselector supports multiple selections?
<iBelieve> nik90, add it too your path, or link the file `code` into your path.
<iBelieve> nik90, then run code install ubuntu-ui-extras && code use ubuntu-ui-extras
<nik90> how do i add it to my path?
<iBelieve> nik90, just add the folder to your $PATH variable
<iBelieve> nik90, or you could just run it using the full path to the `code` file.
<nik90> iBelieve: I told code to download the extras folder and then I moved it to the task-app folder
<nik90> it works now
<nik90> I will look up stuff on how to add it to my path
<nik90> but anyways even you have a gray trashicon on a red background
<nik90> not really ideal
<iBelieve> nik90, yeah, it doesn't look the best. I don't think I can change the icon color, so either I manually change the icon color, or change the button color
<nik90> iBelieve: why do you have a background in the first place? Why not just use the icon?
<iBelieve> nik90, because then it doesn't look like a button.
<iBelieve> nik90, maybe I could just get rid of the button and swipe the items to remove them... that might be cool
<nik90> I guess yes
<nik90> iBelieve: also for the click package, I am guessing you will have to include the extras folder in your package and not as an external dependency
<iBelieve> nik90, right, the reason I'm not including it in the Git project is so the user always gets the most up-to-date version, but the click package will just include everything
<_5m0k3> If somebody gets a chance to test my app on their device, please feel free.  I'd like to see screenshots, particularly on tablets.  https://plus.google.com/110587021591787005452/posts/SBTpHmXn3sn
<nik90> _5m0k3: shouldn't tablet interface essentially be simulated by increasing the width of the app by manually resizing it?
<nik90> btw I did test your blackjack app
<nik90> looks really cool
<_5m0k3> In theory, yes
<nik90> _5m0k3: may need some design tweaks, but hoping lucas will help you there
<_5m0k3> Great!  Thanks
<_5m0k3> Yes, I hope somebody does.  That's not my forte
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, don't some of your pictures show it running on a device?
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, or have you figured out how to run it in unity8 on the desktop?
<_5m0k3> I have it running on a phone.  I actually have an N7, but I have to get my phone back to android before I can flip that one to ubuntu
<nik90> I got to go
<_5m0k3> I don't want to lose my google authenticator and be locked out of my accounts!  lol
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, oh, I was hoping you knew how to run apps in unity 8 on the desktop :)
<nik90> see you guys
<nik90> iBelieve: just reported a bug
<iBelieve> nik90, bye, thanks for all the advice
<nik90> iBelieve: np. Nice work!
<nik90> randomcpp: nice work!
<iBelieve> nik90, thanks for reporting the bug
<iBelieve> nik90, I'll take a look
<randomcpp> iBelieve, if I include ubuntu-ui-extras as a git submodule should work, right?
<randomcpp> nik90, thanks :)
<randomcpp> are you trying my branch? some of the last commits aren't pushed yet, which contain some good improvements
<iBelieve> randomcpp, no idea how git submodules work. The only reason I suggest using code-units is to keep it up-to-date and out of the app. So I assume it will work fine with submodules
<randomcpp> but I've just found a critical bug I want to fix first
<randomcpp> ok that's  what git submodules are for, perfect :)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, I guess I'll have to look up how git submodules work :)
<randomcpp> they are very very very easy to manage
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-21
<Mirv> popey: seems a valid bug. probably broken upstream since it's not a released module. I see flickr example bug fix after the snapshot was taken, but no fix for the others.
<Mirv> a newer snapshot as such is not possible anymore, since they just switched to requiring Qt 5.
<Mirv> 5.2
<dholbach> good morning
<_5m0k3> Thanks for the screenshots, mhall119
<dholbach> beuno, thanks for the updates in the doc
<popey> Mirv: thanks
<Jamal> hello
<Jamal> no one ?
<randomcpp> hi Jamal :)
<Jamal> hi
<Jamal> could someone help me with some QML tips ?
<randomcpp> just ask :)
<Jamal> ok thanks :D
<randomcpp> I'm not so expert, but maybe I can help you
<Jamal> so..i want to make a small contact list with tabs, and when i click on items from the list I go anothr page from de pagestack, but that other page from pagestack I want to have tabs also
<Jamal> PageStack {         id: pageStack         Component.onCompleted: push(tabs)  -> and when i try to push another "Tabs" doesnt work
<timp> Jamal: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-tabs.html has an example how to combine tabs and pagestack
<timp> Jamal: when you push a new page to the stack (on top of the Tabs), the tabbar will be gone. You have to navigate 'back' first before you get them.
<timp> Jamal: this was done on purpose, as specified by design here http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation to avoid confusing navigation patterns.
<timp> Jamal: on http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation see the "One Last Thing" note
<Jamal> so i have to use one Tavs object and this will be updated across different pages from stack ?
<Jamal> one Tabs* sorry
<Jamal> the Tabs from one page to another (from pagestack) should be totally different
<mihir_> Good Monring all :)
<mihir_> dpm: Hi
<dpm> hi mihir_, good morning!
<mefrio> is there a designer?
<dpm> let me see if I can find christina or mehow
<christina> morning dpm
<dpm> hi christina, thanks for joining us :) - mihir_ had a design question for calculator
<christina> dpm, mihir_ sure- let me know
<dpm> christina, ah, sorry, I misread the IRC nick. There is no question about the calculator, so nothing for you to do. But it's good to have you here in any case, if something comes up
<dpm> sorry for the confusion
<dpm> mefrio, now there is a designer on the channel :) ^
<Jamal> i have a question :p
<christina> dpm, no worries...
<christina> mefrio, Jamal hello
<nik90> iBelieve: When I try running the latest build, I get the error file:///home/krnekhelesh/AppShowdown2013/tasks-app/ui/StatisticsPage.qml:42 BarGraph is not a type
<Jamal> hello
<Jamal> i want to combine tabs and pagestack, actually for now only 2 pages in pagestack and each of them to have different tabs
<mefrio> christina, hi :) I need help with my application for the showdown contest. I am designing a grid layout to provide an alternative to the classic listview but I don't know how to design the grid items to fit the HIGs. Can you help me?
<mefrio> the project is https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories
<Jamal> is it possible ? pushing different Tabs in the pagestack didn't work. When we need to use deep navigation, for example when the user taps on a piece of content from a tabbed view, the header will update to represent the new view.
<christina> Jamal, do you mean by tapping on a tab, it will go to a deeper page?
<Jamal> no, the Tab will have a list of items, clicking on some item will push me in the stack
<christina> mefrio, sorry, what's HIGs?
<Jamal> and in the new view, i want another set of Tabs
<nik90> Jamal: You cannot have different tabs in each page
<mefrio> christina, design guidelines
<nik90> Jamal: you have to do it the other way round
<Jamal> :(
<nik90> Jamal: tabs with different pages in them
<nik90> Jamal: why dont you do that? To the user it wont make a difference
<christina> Jamal, we don't recommend tabs and page stack together
<Jamal> lets say you have a list of Contacts and the tabs will be some filters, you click on a contact , then go back and click on another, now i would like to have 2 tabs with name of the two contacts
<timp> Jamal: what you propose is currently not supported with the PageStack.
<timp> Jamal: I can you discuss it with a designer because according to their guidelines this should be avoided
<timp> Jamal: perhaps I am wrong about what design wants, and in that case you can report a bug in the ui toolkit and we'll have to fix it
 * timp bbl
<Jamal> i don't see any workaround to have the same feeling
<christina> Jamal, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation hope this helps- what you are suggesting seems to be coming flat navigation (Tabs) with deep navigation (page stack) which we dont recommend
<asac> hi!
<Jamal> and how should i do it ?
<nik90> mefrio: I cannot run the app anymore with the latest build
<asac> so if i see "import Ubuntu.Components 0.1" being red in my editor, what could be wrong?
<asac> i have ubuntu-sdk installed
<christina> Jamal, would it be possible to consider introducing the filter, for example, for the contacts in the page
<asac> :)
<mefrio> nik90, I added ubuntu-ui-extras dep as iBelieve suggested
<christina> Jamal, tabs are used to switch between different pages of the app- not as a filter
<Jamal> hmm, maybe i should put them in the Toolbar
<nik90> mefrio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009637/
<nik90> mefrio: I added the ubuntu-ui-extras folder to the root folder
<christina> Jamal, that's also a good possibilit
<christina> possibility*
<Jamal> if I do this, when I click on the contacts, I'll be able to use Tabs ?
<mefrio> nik90, ah yes I forgot to push the fix for that bug :P I will push it later
<nik90> mefrio: ah okay
<christina> Jamal, perhaps timp will be able to tell you a bit more when he's back. as your question concerns the SDK
<christina> mefrio, hope timp can help you with your grid question
<mefrio> christina, ok thanks
<Jamal> ok, I'll wait for timp :p
<Jamal> timp where are you? :p
<timp> Jamal: I'm not sure what you want to do
<dpm> asac, if you hover the mouse over the red underline, what does the tooltip say as an error?
<timp> Jamal: if you want to use in-app search (is that what christina calls a filter?), ping kalikiana he knows more about that
<Jamal> fillter i mean you have contacts and you filter them by some chriteria
<christina> timp, Jamal hi, no i didn't mean in app search.... i think closest we have to a filter at the moment is option selector
<Jamal> if there isnt't any workaround for the recommended "dont use tabs and pagestack" i thought i could get rid off the first page Tabs, and the entries will go to Toolbar.
<Jamal> if i do this, and I click on some contacts, will I be able to manipulate the Tabs as I want (just on Tabs now )
<randomcpp> can PopupUtils.open accept other arguments after the componentId and the caller?
<asac> dpm: ok i think that issue happened because i tried the sdk/ppa
<asac> after purge its better
<asac> dpm: now when trying rick's test app, i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009708/ ... i assume i need to install something called qt5 location?
<asac> libqt5location5 is installed
<asac> import QtLocation 5.0
<asac> is the problem
<asac> dpm: any idea where i could find that?
<dpm> yeah, I was playing with qt location myself yesterday, it seems not to be pulled in automatically, you might need the qtdeclkarative-qtlocation-plugin package
<asac> dpm: hmm. thats not avail in archive
<asac> where is that?
<seb128> asac, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/5.0~git20130805-0ubuntu1
<dpm> I said off the top of my head, let me check that's the right package name
<seb128> asac, you want qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin
<Jamal> instead of having two Tabs object (workaround would be nice), the first Tabs-entries i would put them in the Toolbar and then use only Tabs left for the second page in the stack
<dpm> yep, thanks seb128 :)
<timp> Jamal, christina my impression was that it is best to have Tabs on the first page, and then you can push pages on top of the pagestack from that
<timp> Jamal, christina toolbar can have any button you like, but except for the back button I do not think it is meant for navigation
<Jamal> but when i push the second page on top of the stack, i need tabs for that page
<timp> Jamal: maybe it is best to make a mockup (drawings?) of how the navigation structure of the app should be and discuss it with christina
<asac> seb128: dont send links to me :)
<asac> i was reading emails to wait for the term to come back :)
<timp> Jamal: I can try to give recommendations on what to put where, but I would just be guessing the intentions of design
<seb128> asac, haha
<asac> ok its installing
<Jamal> I'll do some screenshots and paste it here
<timp> Jamal christina, it is more important what is the best for the user, don't focus too much on what is best supported by the UI toolkit right now. If there is something missing we can add it.
<asac> dpm: ok i think we are getting close. now i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009741/
<asac> does that mean anything to you?
<asac> APP_ID seems to be a bit of a problem
<asac> but not sure
<Jamal> yes, I'm thinking at the user
<christina> timp, Jamal yes, i agree. Jamal perhaps you can send me some sketches of your idea? Bit hard to visualise it over irc sometimes and i will see how i can help
<Jamal> I will paste some screenshots in a few minutes
<seb128> asac, ignore the hud warning, that's "normal" (e.g doing it on other programs as well)
<seb128> asac, file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/MainView.qml:250:39: Unable to assign Tab_QMLTYPE_36 to Page_QMLTYPE_24 is a problem though,
<asac> seb128: yeah sounds like it :)
<asac> a bit cryptic for my background though
<asac> does that mean i try to put a tab in a page
<asac> but that isnt allowed?
<seb128> asac, seems like you try to assign an object from an invalid type
<asac> let me look what is at that line :)
 * asac senses the urge of reading rather than guessing
<seb128> asac, it's "            property Page activePage: mainView.activeLeafNode" for me
<seb128> asac, can you share your ApplicationLifecycleApp.qml ?
<asac> seb128: so it really looks like i try to put a tab into a page
<asac> and maybe thats just not compatible
<asac> let me check doc
<asac> seb128: or is
<asac> Page {
<asac>    Tab {
<asac>     ...
<asac> valid?
<asac> how can i find out?
<seb128> asac, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-tabs.html
<asac> right
<dpm> I think it's the other way round, tabs go into pages
<seb128> "Tabs must be placed inside a MainView "
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-tabs.html
<asac> i think its Page { Tabs { Tab
<seb128> no
<seb128> it's MainView { Tabs { Tab page:
<seb128> see the example there
<asac> i have MainView -> Page -> Tabs
<timp> Pages go into tabs. Each Tab has a page property that you should set
<asac> ... so that makes no sense?
<seb128> MainView is your app view, Tabs is a containiner for individual tabs, tab have a page
<asac> ic
<seb128> no, it doesn't make sense the way you did it
<asac> how can i reindent?
<timp> asac: MainView -> Tabs -> (multiple) Tab -> Page (in the Tab.page property of each page)
<seb128> asac, in qtcreator? ctrl-I
<asac> is there a keycombo to just reindent the whole file?
<timp> asac: ctrl+a, ctrl+i
<seb128> asac, ctrl-a ctrl-i
<asac> cool
<timp> :)
<asac> so i assume that haveing Tab -> Column also makse no sense?
<asac> e.g. i need Tab -> page: Page { ... Column, Column } ?
<seb128> right
<randomcpp> nik90, I've changed the icon colors as you said :)
<randomcpp> now there are white and I think they look ok
<nik90> randomcpp: they look much better now
<asac> seb128: so the mainview has no title
<asac> do i put the title into each page for each tab?
<seb128> asac, it should have the title of the active page
<randomcpp> thanks
<seb128> asac, yes
<asac> seb128: ok... is there a smart way to use a default?
 * asac becomes a magician with just that info :)
<randomcpp> nik90, did you prefer the X as delete or the trashbin?
<seb128> asac, just set the title on the default page? not sure it makes sense to try to have a mainview without a page in it...
<asac> seb128: i currently have MainView -> Tabs -> Tab -> Page
<asac> i dont have a default page :)
<asac> i assumed it was rather a default tab
<nik90> randomcpp: the trash icon
<asac> e.g. the page in the default tab
<asac> seb128: anyway... i actually think its good
<randomcpp> ok perfect :)
<asac> seb128: i will learn such sophisticated things later :)
<asac> seb128: just one last thing: do i need Page -> Column -> elemnts?
<asac> cant i just have Page -> elements?
<asac> or would that not be vertically stackied?
<seb128> asac, well, with your scheme you always have an active page
<asac> right. hence i dont need a default :)
<asac> (e.g. i am fine)
<seb128> asac, tabs has an active tab which has an active page which has a title
<seb128> asac, you don't need a Column, it's just an handy way to layout things
<seb128> you could do
<seb128> Element 1 {}
<seb128> Element 2 {
<seb128> anchors.top: element1.bottom
<seb128> }
<seb128> Element 1 { id: element1 }
<seb128> rather
<seb128> asac, Column is a way to "pile" things, but you can pile by linking anchors.bottom/top to element.top/bottom
<asac> yeah
<asac> cool
<asac> AccountService being read
<asac> red
<asac> even though
<asac> import Ubuntu.OnlineAccounts 0.1 is OK
<asac> means that i am screwed?
<seb128> what does the ! say if you mouseover it?
<asac> Unkonwn Component
<asac> (M300)
<seb128> it might also mean that AccountService doesn't export a definition of its objects
<seb128> so qtcreator doesn't know about them
<asac> AccountServiceModel is the same
<asac> etc.
<asac> FriendsDispatcher as well
<asac> have you ever seen any of those work?
<asac> StreamModel
<Jamal> christina ?
<seb128> asac, I never tried to use those, let me have a look
<asac> seb128: no...you already invested too much time supporting me :)
<asac> dont do it for me :)
<asac> i will just get rid of the friendstab and tell rick to fix it :)
<asac> it has other problems: like it always wants another  }
<asac> i already have three }}} at the end
<asac> and all indentation clearly shows that there is no more {
<asac> but it still complains
<asac> guess its a fall out from being unhappy about AccountSerice and friends keywords
<seb128> complain about what?
<seb128> can you pastebin/email your qml?
<asac> one sec
<asac> :)
<asac> seb128: lp:~asac/+junk/app-l1
<asac> just open the project
<asac> and check the FriendsTab.qml
<seb128> asac, you are missing } indeed, the bottom one matches the Column {
<seb128> you need an extra } to close Page and one for Tab
<asac> seb128: but the ctrl+i is buggy then
<christina> hi Jamal sorry i was in a meeting
<asac> i added that }
<asac> then next i saw was it asking for one more :)
<asac> after trying to run
<asac> seb128: why is the indentation not showing the missing }?
<christina> Jamal, did you say you have some screenshots?
<Jamal> no problem, sorry from me :p
<asac> seb128: there must be another parsing issue :)
<Jamal> not very explicit but maybe it helps a bit
<Jamal> http://imgur.com/XF5hMKG,2FcT1n8
<Jamal> both headers are Tabs
<Jamal> but the second image work only if I go back and click again a Contact
<seb128> asac, what you are doing is hard to read/confuse qtcreator, use:
<christina> Jamal, let me haev a look now
<seb128> Object {
<seb128> ....
<seb128> }
<seb128> asac, e.g the { not on a new line
<asac> seb128: ok... i would expect the ide to have this as a syntax rule and the ctrl+i to do the right thing :)
<asac> e.g. break lines, indent, etc.
<asac> spaces
<seb128> yeah, it doesn't :p
<asac> let me try
<asac> seb128: i always use next line now
<asac> doesnt help
<asac> i only found the page: Page { line
<asac> except stuff like
<asac> delegate: Text { text: column_9 }
<asac> not sure if i also need to break those?
<asac> let me try to move the Page out and give it an id
<seb128> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009843/
<seb128> asac, wfm
<asac> oh no :)
<asac> locked terminal again
 * asac restarts it
<asac> ok using xterm now :)
<asac> seb128: yeah that works it seems
<asac> what was it>?
<seb128> asac, what was it what? for the indent?
<seb128> asac, I just wrapped them with Object { and added the 2 missings at the end
<seb128> asac, copy http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009868/ as /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/plugins.qmltypes
<asac> seb128: thx
<seb128> asac, and add "typeinfo plugins.qmltypes" at the end of /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/OnlineAccounts/qmldir
<seb128> asac, then restart qtcreator
<seb128> and it should know about AccountService {}
<seb128> we need to fix those to provide those object descriptions
<seb128> asac, it's easy enough, that's one example I did for gsettings-qt: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gsettings-qt/build-qmltypes-description/+merge/177626
<asac> seb128: why is that stuff not auto generated for everything we do?
<asac> seems its easy to forget to do that part
<seb128> asac, because we don't have "best practices" documents that include that
<asac> e.g. make it nice in the creator
<asac> seb128: who would need to remember?
<seb128> that would work as well I guess
<asac> e.g. who created AccountServices?
<seb128> whoever is creating the bindings
<seb128> yes
<asac> who was that in this case?
<asac> SDK team?
<seb128> kenvandine I guess
<asac> ok
<seb128> or mardy
<seb128> could be mardy
<asac> wonder if there is a smart check that would autodetect
<seb128> Ken did it for some of his bindings
<asac> if we land a binding without qmltypes
<asac> so we can encode that somewhere in our tooling
<asac> like a nice debhelper :)
<seb128> I guess we could
<seb128> it's only work :p
<mardy> asac: that's me :-)
 * mardy reads the backlog
<seb128> mardy, you didn't add a qmltypes to accounts-plugin which makes qtcreator sad
<asac> mardy: my question is about the "why was qmltyupes not updated"
<asac> so we can fix the root :)
<seb128> asac, "not updated"? it was not generated, that's an optional file
<seb128> that project doesn't have one
<mardy> pfff, real developers use vim ;-)
<asac> not updated/added :)
<mardy> OK, I'll add the types :-)
<asac> i assume after we add it we have to keep it updated as well?
<seb128> asac, ^ that's why :p
<seb128> asac, look at https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gsettings-qt/build-qmltypes-description/+merge/177626
<seb128> asac, that's generating it on build
<seb128> we just need to do that
<asac> seb128: how do we ensure that it happens? is there a single reviewer group that would see all such MPs?
<asac> and can ensure people learn? or do we need a tool that checks it for everyone
<seb128> ideally the tools would generate it for us
<seb128> e.g we would have a cmake target for it or something
<seb128> but while we don't have that, I guess the distro reviewers should put that on the "needs to be included before sponsoring"
<mardy> asac: FYI: http://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/issues/detail?id=197
<asac> mardy: who is behind that project?
<asac> is that a genuine upstream that we pull in for our accounts api
<asac> ?
<asac> ok got it
<dpm> timp, bzoltan, I'm collecting some developer feedback that I'm putting into an FAQ. Could you help me answering this question? -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/335348/should-all-ubuntu-touch-apps-use-a-mainview
<dpm> oSoMoN, the webapps and html5 documentation call I proposed, would it work better for you at 17:00 our time?
<nik90> timp, Kaleo: Is there any standard sdk widget to achive the functionality shown at http://imgur.com/96T48O1
<AskUbuntu> Should all Ubuntu Touch apps use a MainView? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335348
<nik90> timp, Kaleo: I am referring to the widget in the 3rd image from the left
<oSoMoN> dpm: yes, that’d be better for me, if that works for the others
<nik90> timp, Kaleo: This is essentially a value selector list Item but with the capability to choose *multiple* values. I remember creating a bug report about this sometime back but was marked by as Won't Fix since it didnt match with design patterns, but here we are at it again :P
<dpm> oSoMoN, cool. Let me check with them when they get up, as I just noticed I won't be having my regular meeting at 17:00 today
<timp> nic-doffay: ^ does the OptionSelector that you are working on offer functionality that nik90 is asking for?
<timp> kalikiana: ^perhaps you know
<nic-doffay> timp, not currently.
<nic-doffay> The OptionSelector only has one active selection.
<nik90> nic-doffay: But is there a plan to provide multiple selections?
<seb128> nic-doffay, is the OptionSelector landing soon? ;-)
<nik90> nic-doffay: I am finding it hard to believe that we do not have a multiple value selector since the need for such a feature has been much requested by several app developers
<nik90> I am referring to the ubuntu app showndown developers
<nic-doffay> nik90, as far as I'm aware not currently.
<nic-doffay> seb128, some more refactoring was done to it to support custom models, so basically as soon as a working example with the filters is fine then it will land.
<timp> dpm: I answered http://askubuntu.com/questions/335348/should-all-ubuntu-touch-apps-use-a-mainview/335351#335351
<seb128> nic-doffay, great, seems like it might still be this week then ;-)
<nik90> timp: Who should I talk to in order to get this into the blueprints? dpm, Kaleo perhaps?
<timp> nik90: first, make sure that is needed and that design wants it to be like this. Some times they have other ideas,
<nic-doffay> seb128, yeah just need to get an example running with a custom model.
<timp> nik90: so all new components/features that we implement need to be verified with design first (to ensure we do not spend our limited time on something that should not be used).
<dpm> nik90, I think Kaleo is still on leave, but I agree with timp, I think this needs to get past design first. Could you get in touch with Lina to get them to look at it?
<timp> nik90: so I guess a designer, and then bzoltan or Kaleo, or find a developer to implement it (or do it yourself)
<timp> nik90: we are happy to review MRs on the ubuntu-ui-toolkit from people outside of the UITK team :)
<dpm> thanks for the Ask Ubuntu answer timp!
<nik90> timp: I barely have time outside the clock app, app dev showdown.
<timp> dpm: I hope it is useful for you. It still leaves freedom to the developer to decide what to do :)
<seb128> nic-doffay, is somebody working on doing the example?
<timp> nik90: I understand. So for your sake also, verify it with design to avoid implementing something else than they have in mind. Perhaps they want it differently and we (will) have something for that in the uITK
<nic-doffay> seb128, me
<nic-doffay> I'll have to do a test for it too though.
<seb128> nic-doffay, ok, great, I'm done with question then, thanks ;-)
<nic-doffay> seb128, ;P
<dpm> timp, quick question, is the "action manager" you're mentioning in your answer this? -> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-mainview.html#actions-prop
<nik90> mehow: ping
<oSoMoN> dpm: hey, sorry, I got a connection outage here, did I miss something?
<dpm> oSoMoN, not sure. I was just saying I'll check with the others if 17:00 works with them when they're up and I'll let you know
<oSoMoN> dpm: excellent, thanks
<oSoMoN> dpm: otherwise I’ll try to be excused at my daily standup
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: hey, do you have someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-share-popover/+merge/181034 ?
<timp> dpm: no it is not. the actionmanager is part of the API docs that you were discussing with antti how to publish
<timp> dpm: I don't have the url at hand, need to leave now. bbl.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'm still testing it, but no, i don't have anyone
<dpm> ok, thanks timp
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: would be nice to have some opinions on it in fact
<timp> dpm: the "actions" property links to a property of the actionmanager, but we don't currently expose the actionmanager explicitly in MainView to keep it simple.
 * timp bbl.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: especially because for now it is still hardcoded to allow sharing only to FB
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, when you need a review let me know (I’ll be out for lunch in a moment, but I can have a look at it later this afternoon)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: it's ready for review, just might fix some problems in its usage if i find any as i work on the apps
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: but the bulk of the work is done
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: ok, so I’ll put it in my list for testing/review
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: thanks. it goes along with https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-ubuntu-ui-extras-share/+merge/181271 and with https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-share-component
<AskUbuntu> How to create a python project using Quickly? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335362
<bzoltan> nik90:  it is all true what timp says :) spec the API, make  a proto, send an MR and talk out. Our hands are full for now, but for sure contributions are welcome!
<aboudreault> Hey devs.... /j #netrunners
<aboudreault> emm.. sorry. haven't noticed I had already something in my textbox :)
<nik90> bzoltan: I have just sent an email to the designer who made these desings
<bzoltan> nik90:  it is a good start :)
<nik90> bzoltan: hopefully I get a reply soon enough. As for submitting a MR, I already mentioned, I am swamped more than I can help (or want to help)
<nik90> bzoltan: that said, I might talk to jono regarding moving the 1.0 milestone this october since realistically that's not gonna happen
<iBelieve> nik90, piong
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<nik90> iBelieve: pong
<randomcpp> xqwzts, in your db do you have only one type of document right? I mean all the documents have the same contents structures
<xqwzts> randomcpp: generally yes
<iBelieve> nik90, I've noticed you've suggested adding Markdown support to a couple apps, and others will also have it. Do you think I should add Markdown support to Ubuntu Tasks? Also, will it be complicated trying to type markdown on a phone/tablet keyboard?
<xqwzts> but a lot of times the json response from the rottentomatoes api is missing fields, so the doc created would be missing them too...
<nik90> iBelieve: that wouldn't be a high priority thing for the task app since you already provide checklist support and others. If you have time, may be some bare basic markdown like bold, italics, underline could perhaps be added.
<nik90> xqwzts: then try to dynamically hide them if the fields are empy
<nik90> empty*
<xqwzts> nik90: I do
<nik90> xqwzts: btw I created two bug reports
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, thanks
<xqwzts> randomcpp: they're a _lot_ if fields, so adding them all to the index/query would be a hell of a pain
<nik90> iBelieve: the apps like memories, cNotes definitely need markdown, in your case not mandatory
<xqwzts> nik90: thanks, I just saw the email notifications will take a look at them real soon
<nik90> iBelieve: Also if you are planning to add such options, definitely provide toolbar options for them. Cannot stress this more.
<nik90> iBelieve: Phone users *cannot* be expected to type those weird characters to make a text bold
<randomcpp> yeah. do you think I need another database if I want to save other kinds of document, with completely different fields?
<iBelieve> nik90, yeah, I was thinking about putting them near/on the edge of the text field so they're more obvious
<randomcpp> because I wanted a document to save and restore the category list
<randomcpp> and some settings
<nik90> iBelieve: It is hard to imagine it, but some mockup or screenshots would be awesome
<iBelieve> nik90, I'll file an issue in github and add a couple ideas so you can take a look if you want
<nik90> iBelieve: perfect! btw did you take a look at the error message I get with bargraph stuff on startup
<xqwzts> randomcpp: I've done 2 dbs myself. 1 for settings 1 for movies
<iBelieve> nik90, I didn't see an messages about that, but I can guess that's because you just copied the ubuntu-ui-extras folder into the app. Then you updated my app, but not the extras folder.
<xqwzts> randomcpp: I'm considering each u1db as a table in a relational database
<randomcpp> xqwzts, that's what I was thinking
<iBelieve> nik90, my new bar graph is a generic one, so I put it in the extras folder
<xqwzts> randomcpp: i think it would make indexing/querying easier
<nik90> iBelieve: that's what I thought, so I updated the extras again and copied it again to the task app
<nik90> iBelieve: will give it a shot again now
<xqwzts> randomcpp: _but_ what you could do if you want to keep it to 1 db is add a "type" field and specify "recipe" or "setting" etc
<iBelieve> nik90, if you're familiar with git submodules, you could just add the ubuntu-ui-extras as a submodule. randomcpp suggested that, but I'm not familiar with them
<nik90> iBelieve: no idea :/
<randomcpp> xqwzts, nope, because if I pass the db to a listview
<randomcpp> the delegate would need a _lot_ of if statement
<xqwzts> ah very true
<iBelieve> nik90, I read up a bit on them, but they seemed so complicated, I decided to stick with using my own code-units concept, which I understand :)
<randomcpp> and those with a different tag should be set hidden
<_5m0k3> iBelieve: If you need any help with uBible, let me know.  I may be able to squeeze some time to work on it.  I've written a simple Bible app at https://code.launchpad.net/~brad-4/esv-bible/main but it's not nearly as feature rich as what you're proposing
<nik90> iBelieve: nope same error even after cloning the code-units again and install ui-extras
<_5m0k3> I know that's probably been put on the back burner because of the showdown, but I just wanted to let you know
<randomcpp> xqwzts, it would be nice to have some kind of tables in u1db
<nik90> iBelieve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6010217/
<xqwzts> randomcpp: it's a document based flat db, not a table based relational db
<xqwzts> randomcpp: it has it's advantages
<xqwzts> randomcpp: mainly that you don't need a set schema, documents are schemaless so you can have some docs with 10 fields some with 2 without having problems
<randomcpp> I always used table based db, I feel uncomfortable :p
<xqwzts> well it's always good to figure out new stuff :P
<xqwzts> but you could switch to localStorage and use straight SQL
<iBelieve> _5m0k3, I saw your app and have been meaning to ask if you're interested in joining forces with us, but I figured you've been too busy with the showdown app. We'd love all the help we can get! Just start commenting on issues in the GitHub project we collaborate on who works on what.
<randomcpp> that's what I was thinking, but how will I manage the u1 sync feature?
<randomcpp> (if it will ever be available)
<iBelieve> nik90, can you paste the results of `ls` in the ubuntu-ui-extras folder?
<nik90> iBelieve: COPYING  HideableTab.qml  README.md  Sidebar.qml  ubuntu-ui-extras.qmlproject
<xqwzts> randomcpp: doesn't u1 have a public api for pushing to it?
<randomcpp> nik90, iBelieve to use a git submodule, just clone the ubuntu-ui-extras repo under your git repo
<nik90> randomcpp: ah
<iBelieve> nik90, I forgot to push my commits :(
<nik90> iBelieve: hehe
<xqwzts> so you could write your own requests to push into it
<randomcpp> then when you do: git add -A, git will only add the reference to the submodule, without caching it's content
<randomcpp> if you want to update the submodule to a newer revision, run: git submodule update
<iBelieve> nik90, now they're pushed
<nik90> randomcpp: so in the task-app directory, i cloned the ui-extras repo. Then I did "git add -A" and then "git submodule update". Is that right?
<nik90> iBelieve: yup now it works
<iBelieve> nik90, good :)
<nik90> iBelieve: i have one issue
<nik90> iBelieve: when I click add checklist, I get the focus on the new checklist item where I type the checklist entry. Where do I press for it to lose focus (look normal) ?
<iBelieve> nik90, hit escape. I've haven't decided how to handle the losing focus of text fields, yet. Maybe just having an "Apply" or "Ok" button and the end of the text field?
<nik90> iBelieve: i suppose yes
<iBelieve> nik90, do you think it should say "Apply" or "Ok"?
<om26er> bug 1214895
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214895 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot tests fail on touch devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214895
<randomcpp> nik90, the submodule must be registered in the tasks-app fork, I don't know if it works that way
<randomcpp> nik90, I think I'll end up using two db as you do
<randomcpp> sorry that was for xqwzts
<randomcpp> :p
<nik90> randomcpp: lol
<nik90> iBelieve: not sure, up to you
<iBelieve> nik90, I guess I'll go with "Apply". thanks for the feedback about how to loose focus.
<nik90> iBelieve: truth be told, its your idea :)
<iBelieve> nik90, I meant not being able to figure out how to loose focus
<nik90> ah
<nik90> iBelieve: I have an idea for https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/issues/15
<randomcpp> xqwzts, the first startup (when it creates the databases) is slow as hell, do you have the same issue?
<xqwzts> randomcpp: nope, but my initial db is rather small [2 test docs for the movies and just 1 doc for settings]
<iBelieve> nik90, something other than what you have mentioned in the comment?
<nik90> iBelieve: nope :)
<iBelieve> nik90, It seems rather confusing having the buttons say what they add while the other buttons say the action they perform. What do you think about moving the new list to the far left, where the back button would go?
<nik90> iBelieve: wouldnt that look odd? with just one button in the left?
<iBelieve> nik90, here's what it looks like: http://i.imgur.com/HpCO33F.png
<nik90> iBelieve: hmm not bad
<iBelieve> nik90, it puts the new icon under the projects list, which kind of helps to show what it does. Would putting it there break the design guidelines?
<randomcpp> xqwzts, I have two db with one document each
<randomcpp> :/
<xqwzts> :/
<xqwzts> randomcpp: I'm running it on an SSD so if there is some problem maybe it shows up on a regular HDD more than on this
<randomcpp> that's why you don't notice slowdown :p
<nik90> iBelieve: hard to say, since we did not really get any designs with one icon to the left other than the back icon
<nik90> iBelieve: take a look at https://docs.google.com/document/d/16jj0bVmaMHVjJpfgWhgmWZO6EWRK-sOeF61mC-holgU/edit# for some inspiration
<nik90> iBelieve: especially the images in black and white (wireframes)
<nik90> ignore the rest
<iBelieve> nik90, what specifically should I be looking for?
<nik90> iBelieve: the toolbar icons (placement, description) in the wireframes
<nik90> @ app showdown developers, I am sure you will be interested in seeing https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/appsettings/+merge/181304
<om26er> timp, hello
<nik90> its a still WIP, so no idea when it will land
<iBelieve> nik90, definitely! :)
<om26er> jppiiroi1en, ping
<dpm> om26er, I think he's on holiday
<iBelieve> nik90, so in the wireframes, I see toolbar buttons that aren't placed like other buttons, centered, etc. Is that the way they will be implemented?
<om26er> dpm, probably you can approve this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot_emulators_fix/+merge/181309 :)
<nik90> iBelieve: regarding your toolbar description, the way you do it now has its drawbacks and consistency. For instance the statistics button uses a piechart icon and the word "statistics". But then in the project and tasks button you use the + icon instead of a task or project icon
<nik90> iBelieve: why not change the statistics button to piechart icon and the word "View"
<dpm> om26er, always happy to approve one-liners :), but unfortunately I can't, someone from the SDK team will have to do it
<nik90> iBelieve: also the toolbar buttons such as options, statistics in theory is not required since you can access it using tabs?
<om26er> dpm, ok, I'll wait for someone else then
<om26er> gusch, can you ?
<nik90> iBelieve: ignore my last statement. it seems you need the those buttons
<iBelieve> nik90, I can change the Add and New icons, though I'm not much of a graphics designer.
<dpm> om26er -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+members#active
<gusch> om26er: I can approve that emulator fix
<iBelieve> nik90, I was thinking about replacing the piechart icon with a bar graph icon, since that's what it is. But isn't "View" too generic sounding?
<iBelieve> iBelieve, it sounds like it might open a task for viewing or something
<iBelieve> ** nik90, ^^
<om26er> gusch, yeah that'll help and also https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/autopilot_device/+merge/181302 (if you feel like it)
<nik90> iBelieve: the bar graph icon would be better.
<nik90> iBelieve: we should try to stick to a convention. The icon should either depict the action (such as add, view, delete etc)  and the text the task (such as project, task, statics, options etc)
<nik90> iBelieve: or vice versa
<iBelieve> nik90, makes sense. Which convention should I use?
<randomcpp> iBelieve, icon->action text->project/task/.. imo
<nik90> iBelieve: what randomcpp said
<nik90> iBelieve: because icons->project/task may not be intuitive enough for the user. I cannot imagine how you would differentiate between tasks and project using icons (in that size)
<iBelieve> nik90, randomcpp sounds good for the most part. But then you get things like rename or delete. What would the text be for those?
<randomcpp> nik90, in the latest commit I've changed the icons for the difficulty, they are ugly placeholders :p
<nik90> iBelieve: in the screenshot you shared with me, the delete icon should be accompanied by the text project since thats what it does "delete projects"
<nik90> randomcpp: taking a look now
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, I'll try that and see how it looks. I need to go now. Thanks for all the advice, very much appreciated!
<nik90> bye
<randomcpp> nik90, there may be malfunctions in the edit page, due to some strange bug with the flickable (don't know if it's my fault or not though)
<nik90> randomcpp: I like the formatting :)
<nik90> randomcpp: the edit page though needs some restructuring.. Looks a bit chaotic
<randomcpp> :/
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: hi, just to verify, the share menu in the mediaplayer app is currently hardcoded with a fake list of share services, right ?
<nik90> randomcpp: for instance in the total time, I see two text field 0 and 0. But dont know which one refers to cook time or prep time
<nik90> randomcpp: the restriction should probably be pushed up near the total time or something
<randomcpp> strange, there should be the placeholder text, not two 0
<nik90> randomcpp: may be they are still in your local branch?
<randomcpp> nope, that's a bug I'll fix it in a moment
<nik90> randomcpp: also when viewing recipes, the total time title is bold, but the Difficulty title is not. This should be more consistent.
<nik90> randomcpp: In the main recipes list view, I do not see thumbnail pics. Is that not in trunk yet?
<randomcpp> nik90, if the recipe doesn't have some images, no image is displayed in the listview
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, probably, i haven't looked at that
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: ok, it's fixed anyway, but i wanted to just confirm i wasn't missing anything
<gusch> om26er: I approved those two MRs
<kenvandine> cool
<randomcpp> nik90, I think I'll make total time not bold, I don't like it either and the HIG discourage the use of italics/bold
<kenvandine> i had fixed gallery-app a while ago, never realized there was a share menu in the mediaplayer
<nik90> randomcpp: so when you have some recipes with images and those without, only those with images will show thumbnails? Why not add a placeholder image for those not having them?
<randomcpp> because I don't have an appropriate placeholder yet :)
<nik90> hehe
<om26er> gusch, thanks
<nik90> randomcpp: btw, in the EditRecipePage.qml, for the column, you specify the left and right anchor. And yet you set the width. That is redundant.
<nik90> remove the width
<randomcpp> ok thanks, btw, try to write a long recipe and go to recipe view
<randomcpp> and change the window size to something larger
<nik90> randomcpp: I saw that earlier in the screenshot you shared
<nik90> randomcpp: thats awesome
<randomcpp> yeah but I think the scrolling is awkward
<nik90> randomcpp: we need the same treatment for the edit page
<nik90> randomcpp: let me first write a huge recipe first
<randomcpp> nik90, that's easy to use the same solution in the editpage
<randomcpp> nik90, I want to implement servings proportions, but I don't what kind of widget do I have to use in the edit page xD
<nik90> randomcpp: I am currently writing my traditional pasta recipe. 5 mins :)
<randomcpp> ahaha ok :)
<nik90> randomcpp: btw in the restriction you do not provide non-veg option
<randomcpp> maybe I read it wrong, but didn't you said to use "None" as "non-veg"?
<nik90> randomcpp: nope. In restaurant, they have Non-veg, veg, and vegan
<randomcpp> ok thanks :)
<nik90> randomcpp: one thing i noticed is that I am unable to add .jpeg files. They are not listed in the file viewer
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: had any time to look into https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-share-popover/+merge/181034 yet ?
<randomcpp> I'm dumb, I forgot to write a * before .jpeg in the filter
<randomcpp> xD
<nik90> hehe
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: no, and given that I need to finish writing this API proposal for the download manager, I’m not sure I’ll have time for it today, if someone else can start reviewing that’d be safer
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN:  i was thinking renato but he doesn't seem to be around
<nerochiaro> maybe gusch ? ^
<randomcpp> nik90, you the restriction you have set is not displayed correctly, that's a bug I'm already fixing
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro: yeah, renato is on holiday
<randomcpp> I've already fixed* :p
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - I suspect the code is "similar" to the one in gallery
<nik90> randomcpp: saving my recipe before pulling
<gusch> nerochiaro: any chance to test the code?
<nerochiaro> gusch: this is the MR for gallery where i replace the code from gallery with using the component https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-share-component/+merge/180820
<nerochiaro> gusch: and yes, the code for the  SharePopup component comes from gallery
<nerochiaro> gusch: this is used in mediaplayer too: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-ubuntu-ui-extras-share/+merge/181271
<gusch> nerochiaro: wow - so 3 MRs for the price of one ;)
<gusch> nerochiaro: might take a while
<nerochiaro> gusch: doing the component first would be best
<randomcpp> nik90, i've pushed those fixes
<gusch> nerochiaro: well - I anyway can only approve the others, once the share has landed
<nerochiaro> gusch: yeah, and after it's approved into saucy
<nerochiaro> gusch: the package i mean. sil2100 is working on it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i'm trying the browser after flashing the newest image and the actions appear in the hud and seem to work
<nik90> randomcpp: http://imgur.com/0oAEWnN
<bfiller> nerochiaro: really?
<nik90> randomcpp: i love it :D
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i flashed with --pending an hour ago
<nerochiaro> bfiller: let me reflash again
<randomcpp> ehehe
<bfiller> nerochiaro: do other apps work as well?
<bfiller> maybe it got fixed
<randomcpp> nik90, I was thinking, since all recipes are written with steps (step 1, step 2..) should I do something like the ingredients widget for the directions?
<nerochiaro> bfiller: this is reall weird, the camera app for example appears to have the same hud actions as the browser
<nerochiaro> bfiller: rebooting and trying to run camera first
<randomcpp> a new textarea for each step
<bfiller> nerochiaro: that is probably a hud bug
<nik90> randomcpp: that would be nice but what If I missed a step and want to add one betweenn 2 existing steps?
<nik90> randomcpp: with the ingredients I cannot do that as of now
<bfiller> nerochiaro: so I'd say even if it's working check to see if we are using the new action api and if not start cutting over to use it
<nik90> randomcpp: but it doesnt matter there
<randomcpp> ouch right
<nerochiaro> bfiller: after rebooting and starting first the camera, i get the proper hud for camera, but when switching to browser or gallery hud is empty
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ack
<nerochiaro> bfiller: and going back to camera hud is empty too. seems like an hud bug if anything
<bfiller> nerochiaro: file hud bug for that
<randomcpp> nik90, the restriction inthe recipe page, should be just "Non-veg" or "Restriction: Non-veg|Veg..|Vegan"?
<nik90> randomcpp: you mean in the view page or edit recipe page?
<randomcpp> view page
<nerochiaro> bfiller: ok, trying to repro and then filing. what's the right lp project for that ?
<nik90> randomcpp: you could change to Restriction: Non-vegetarian (aligned to the left)
<bfiller> nerochiaro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud
<nik90> randomcpp: any extension to the current text, put that in the right
<bfiller> nerochiaro: then take a look at cutting apps over to new action api please
<nik90> randomcpp: for instance prep time is an extension of total time and hence shown in the right
<randomcpp> ok :)
<dpm> oSoMoN, I'll be a couple of minutes late for the meeting, wrapping up another call
<nik90> randomcpp: but the view recipe page looks gorgeous!
<nik90> with pics and stuff
<oSoMoN> dpm: no worries, I’m a tiny bit late myself, joining in a sec
<randomcpp> unfortunately you can't preview the pics
<nik90> randomcpp: bug http://imgur.com/NzcOqqs
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok - code for the share popover looks good - I'll now test with your gallery MR
<nik90> randomcpp: the Pasta subtext is overflowing its boundaries
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<randomcpp> oops :p
<nik90> randomcpp: why not when you click on a img thumnail in view page, the ubuntushape widget grows in size to cover the page width and 70% of page height?
<nik90> randomcpp: you can even add a nice animation to this easily using qml
<nik90> randomcpp: frankly I see no practical use to list the ingredients in the list view
<nik90> randomcpp: every recipe will have many ingredient to list them all there
<nik90> randomcpp: instead just show recipe title, restriction, difficulty, total time
<randomcpp> nik90, should I remove them?
<nik90> randomcpp: otherwise you will have truncate the ingredients list which makes it less useless anyway
<nik90> I meant *useless anyway*
<randomcpp> ok say goodbye to ingredients preview :P
 * nik90 is amused at the bug report file called saucybug1 :)
 * nik90 blames randomcpp for this :P
<randomcpp> lol
<randomcpp> \u1620 looks like a fish :p
<nik90> randomcpp: one suggestion regarding the edit page, would you considering replace the category and dificulty buttons with a valueselector similar to the restrictions? Those big orange buttons create a discontinuity
<nik90> randomcpp: to make it more elegant, you can even add a thick divider between the difficulty, category, restriction and the ingredient list
<nik90> so 3 sections
<nik90> 1 section - title, difficulty, restriction, category
<nik90> 2nd section - ingredient list
<nik90> 3 section - photos and steps to prepare it
<nik90> should make it more organised
<randomcpp> nik90, I leave difficulty and category side by side or not?
<nik90> no, it suddenly is a bit inconsistent considering everything else except for total time is placed one beneath the other
<nik90> randomcpp: I have to ask. Why categories?
<nik90> randomcpp: what is your plan with it?
<randomcpp> for example all the recipes for pasta are under the Pasta category, so if I need to browse Pasta recipes I just select the category
<randomcpp> if u1db will support querying properly one day :/
<nik90> randomcpp: ah ok. that makes sense
<randomcpp> nik90, how should the replacement icon for the listview look like?
<nik90> randomcpp: will you provide a make favourite option in the toolbar? Clicking on make it favourite will show a start beneath the difficult icon in the list view.
<nik90> randomcpp: which replacement icon?
<randomcpp> for recipes that don't have photos with them
<timp> om26er: hi
<nik90> randomcpp: ah. That will take some thinking. May be look at some websites?
<nik90> randomcpp: I will also search parallely
<om26er> timp, hey I wanted to get a few small MRs merged, gusch already approved them :)
<_5m0k3> Is this still happening for popovers? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1199817
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1199817 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "each time I click on a square I observe copious amounts of logging in /home/phablet/.ubuntu-touch-session/logs/unity8.log " [Medium,Confirmed]
<timp> om26er: okay
<randomcpp> it's not easy to think of a symbolic icon for a recipe :/
<nik90> randomcpp: no worries, we will help you find one
<randomcpp> thanks :)
<gusch> nerochiaro: I approved the share MR
<randomcpp> let me fix the edit page first :p
<nik90> randomcpp: yup
<nik90> randomcpp: will create bug reports in like 10 mins to not forget it
<randomcpp> ok :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: excellent thanks
<_5m0k3> Are all popovers generating this error: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to Item
<AskUbuntu> Developer resources for desktop apps? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335454
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<nik90> randomcpp: pong
<nik90> randomcpp: I created the bug reports
<randomcpp> I've refactored the edit page a bit
<randomcpp> take a look if you want
<nik90> randomcpp: testing now
<randomcpp> :)
<randomcpp> great
<nik90> randomcpp: so much better
<nik90> I only wish the label align left
<randomcpp> It's not easy
<randomcpp> sadly
<nik90> randomcpp: yeah. I will try to implement. If I do I will let you know
<randomcpp> nik90, I may need to hack the margins in the value selector
 * randomcpp doesn't like the new edit page :(
<nik90> randomcpp: if you don't like the new edit page, change it back. I do not want to impose. Its your app after all
<randomcpp> I didn't like the previous either, that's the problem :)
<maarten_> Hi! I'm wondering how I can install my own app that I published on the app store?
<maarten_> I would like to test the setup an end user gets..
<maarten_> There is a private launchpad ppa link but I'm not sure if I can even install from there
<nik90> randomcpp: I fixed it! http://imgur.com/hfyX0M7
<nik90> randomcpp: It is a very small hack (barely 1 line)
<nik90> randomcpp: Here is the overall fix that I did http://paste.ubuntu.com/6011061/
<randomcpp> thanks nik90 ;)
<randomcpp> nik90, favorite star :| http://i.imgur.com/69pwHqF.png
<nik90> randomcpp: awesome!
<randomcpp> it looks strange, doesn't it?
<dpm> mhall119, you played with the click scope, perhaps you know more about the question maarten_ ^^ is asking?
<mhall119> maarten_: did you publish it on the new click-apps store?
<nik90> randomcpp: strange? How so? If you want you can change it to a heart symbol which is universal for favourite
<nik90> randomcpp: It is sort of like a recipe you really like and dont want to bother knowing which category it is in. You know you can always find it in the favourite category
<maarten_> mhall119: No, I sent in a debsrc file and the canonical team packaged it for me
<randomcpp> nik90, I meant the placement, anyway the star is the predefined icon for favorite in the ubuntu-mobile-icons
<nik90> randomcpp: try playing around with different placements and see which is better.
<randomcpp> later, I have to go afk now :)
<mhall119> maarten_: ah, those won't appear in the Click scope on Touch
<mhall119> maarten_: is this an app for phone/tablet?
<maarten_> mhall119: No, desktop app.
<maarten_> I can see the link to launchpad where the packages are (I guess) but I cannot access that page
<maarten_> Basicly: How can I install my app without buying it? :p
<mhall119> maarten_: ah, ok, does it show up in Ubuntu Software CenteR?
<maarten_> mhall119: Yes.
<mhall119> maarten_: sorry, I don't know how to test installing it without buying it, and the people who I know would know aren't online atm
<mhall119> maarten_: do you have an email for the folks who packaged it for you?
<maarten_> mhall119: Ok thanks, I'll ask again later. (or earlier)
<maarten_> mhall119: Dave Morley moved it to ready to publish.
<maarten_> I already asked there in the feedback section but got no response so far.
<mhall119> davmor2: ^^ not sure if you can tell him how to download his app without purchase
<mefrio> every time I change the source property of my CrossFadeImage element I get the following warning: "Unable to assign QSize to QSizeF" is there a way to fix it?
<mefrio> I am just parsing simple jpg and png files
<randomcpp|afk> mefrio, I had the same issue, don't worry, it works
<mefrio> randomcpp,  I know but it's quite annoying
<randomcpp> u.u
<mefrio> I have not yet seen anything like that but I hope it will fit the design guidelines http://imagebin.org/268323
<AskUbuntu> QML app icon not effective when called from app.setWindowIcon() | http://askubuntu.com/q/335505
<GuidoPallemans> hey, quick question, can i make Tabs inside a pagestack?
<GuidoPallemans> (QML)
<wellsb> GuidoPallemans: Ubuntu’s design guidelines specify that a Tabs header never be combined with the Back button of a PageStack. Consequently, the only way to combine Tabs and PageStack is by pushing the Tabs as the first page on the PageStack, and pushing other pages on top of that.
<wellsb> There's an example here: http://blog.wellsb.com/post/57184218284/tutorial-how-to-write-ubuntu-touch-application
<wellsb> under Main View heading
<GuidoPallemans> thanks
<GuidoPallemans> by the way, do tabs slide by on tablet/phone if you swipe them?
<wellsb> by default it only does if you swipe the header
<GuidoPallemans> can i set it otherwise?
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<nik90> randomcpp: pong
<nik90> randomcpp: 1 hr late sry
<randomcpp> np I was busy too
<nik90> randomcpp: so whats up
<randomcpp> about issue #5, I already have contents displayed on 2 columns, should I add a sidebar too?
<randomcpp> wouldn't be better put the sidebar with the listview to filter categories/favorite/veg/non-veg?
<nik90> so in the sidebar under the favorite will I see the recipes?
<nik90> randomcpp: however it is I think we could use the right column to view the recipe itself
<mefrio> nik90, hey :)
<mefrio> nik90, do you have 5 free minutes?
<randomcpp> nik90, but in that case I would use the one column layout for the recipe view :/
<nik90> mefrio: hi :) and yes
<nik90> randomcpp: my reasoning is that in the tablet view, we can sufficient width to show the entire recipe
<mefrio> nik90, great! I would show you a thing with Memories....
<nik90> mefrio: Awesome. I love suprises :)
<mefrio> nik90, if you branch last commit you will see I implemented a grid layout. The problem is that memories images make the UbuntuShape which contains them to lose it's radius
<randomcpp> I'm going to push the two column layout for editrecipe page too soo
<randomcpp> soon*
<nik90> randomcpp: good
<mefrio> nik90, are there any ways to preserve it?
<nik90> mefrio: testing your branch now
<mefrio> I tried using additional Rectangles but nothing changed
<nik90> mefrio: hmm, I tried adding a memory and it saves it. But nothing shows up in the main view
<mefrio> nik90, uhm, let me see....meanwhile does it happen if you restart the app?
<nik90> mefrio: actually after restarting the app, I can see the saved memories
<nik90> mefrio: they are shown in a list
<nik90> mefrio: how do I enable grid view?
<mefrio> nik90, from the Options toolbutton
<mefrio> nik90, if you add some images to your memory you will see that the grid item's CrossFadeImage make the whole item to lose it's border radius...
<nik90> mefrio: ah i see it now
<mefrio> nik90, that's my issue...I tried to put the CrossFadeImage element insiede a transparent rectangle with border radius set but nothing changed
<nik90> mefrio: the issue could be due to the crossfade image
<nik90> mefrio: why not use your own ubuntushape
<nik90> mefrio: because it looks fine in the edit memory page
<nik90> where you add from the folder
<mefrio> nik90, cause I would like to have the animation given from the CrossFadeImage element...
<mefrio> :)
<nik90> mefrio: what animation?
<boiko> om26er: hi, could you please enable autopilot tests on jenkins for lp:dialer-app?
<nik90> mefrio: also when you reduce the width, part of the grid gets cut out. You need to anchor them such that they depend on the app width
<mefrio> nik90, if you add two or more photos to the memory you will have the items showing different images each 2,5 seconds
<mefrio> nik90, yeah I already fixed it. I have only to push it
<nik90> mefrio: wat,, wow! trying now asap
<om26er> boiko, sure
<mefrio> nik90, let me commit
<mefrio> nik90, nope sorry, it was already committed :)
<nik90> mefrio: I see the animation now..looks cool
<nik90> mefrio: in that case lets file ask kalikiana. I think he was the one who implemented it though I am not sure.
<mefrio> nik90, ok thanks
<mefrio> so kalikiana ping me when you are there please :)
<nik90> mefrio: 1 more thanks. Can you reduce the size of the grid depending on the app width
<nik90> mefrio: it would seem that with a phone's width, only 1 grid per row
<nik90> which leaves some space
<mefrio> nik90, do you think 8 gu would be fine?
<mefrio> I can't test as I don't have an Ubuntu Touch supported device...
<nik90> mefrio: I dont have one either, but I thikn it is safe to assume 50 gu is the phone width
<mefrio> nik90, oh ok
<nik90> mefrio: so set you app width to 50 gu and see what the grid size should be to accomodate 2 of them in one row
<nik90> mefrio: and if you want in the tablet mode, you can keep the same grid size or else make it bigger to take advantage of the width
<nik90> mefrio: iain lane is the one who implemented crossfade images. I found out by looking at the bzr commits. The crossfade one is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/596
<mefrio> nik90, I will have to email him so. Thank you!
<nik90> mhall119: do you know the nick of iain lane?
<nik90> mefrio: rest assured, this is something that should be fixed upstream.
<mhall119> nik90: Laney?
<nik90> mhall119: I am not sure, but hope so :)
<nik90> mefrio: so Laney it is
<nik90> mefrio: btw, in the view memory page, why is that the memory description alone has a background to it?
<nik90> mefrio: it stick outs :/
<mefrio> nik90, it's in a TextArea...I think I should use a Label :)
<nik90> mefrio: I guess yes
<mefrio> nik90, I should have fixed the bug you noticed before...can you test please?
<randomcpp> Is anyone expert or have some knowledge on NumberAnimations? I can't find much resources online
<mhall119> randomcpp: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-numberanimation.html
<nik90> randomcpp: they are quite easy actually
<nik90> randomcpp: let me guess you are trying to animate the ubuntushape size
<mhall119> randomcpp: we also have http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-ubuntunumberanimation.html in the Ubuntu SDK
<randomcpp> no :p, I'm trying to set an animation for item under a grid to move with an animation when they are reallocated
<randomcpp> item*
<nik90> randomcpp: ah then you are animation the x,y position
<randomcpp> sort of
<nik90> randomcpp: use Behavior on x: {}
<nik90> randomcpp: and then in that put the numberanimation stuff
<nik90> mefrio: checking now
<randomcpp> nik90, thanks, now I try
<mefrio> Laney, ping
<nik90> mefrio: which bug did you fix?
<mefrio> nik90, the one that made the list view to not be shown after creating the first memory
<randomcpp> nik90, nope :/
<nik90> mefrio: fixed :)
<mefrio> nik90, great! :D
<nik90> randomcpp: ?
<randomcpp> nik90, I can't get that animation, I want that the contents that are moved in the second column in the recipe view move smoooothly..
<randomcpp> but they don't :/
<nik90> randomcpp: I cannot debug without seeing code :P
<nik90> randomcpp: let me find you some sample code
<randomcpp> yeah in a minute I push the cose
<randomcpp> code*
<nik90> cose :P
<randomcpp> thanks nik90
<mefrio> nik90, as 50 gu is the width of a normal phone do you know which value can assume the height of common phones?
<nik90> mefrio: 75
<mefrio> nik90, ok thanks
<nik90> Behavior on contentY {
<nik90>             UbuntuNumberAnimation { duration: UbuntuAnimation.SlowDuration }
<nik90>         }
<nik90> mefrio: replace contentY with x or whatever
<mefrio> nik90, I think it's for randomcpp....
<randomcpp> ehehe
<nik90> mefrio: crap
<nik90> randomcpp: yup @ you :)
<randomcpp> nik90, I've pushed the code for issue #4
<nik90> randomcpp: brb in 30 mins.. eating dinner :) at 11:34 PM
<nik90> randomcpp: works as expected
<nik90> bug fixed
<randomcpp> should I use states or it is ok as it is?
<nik90> randomcpp: states for animation?
<randomcpp> yeah (I'm finally writing a blog post about sb :) )
<nik90> randomcpp: animation would definitely give it a nice polished look, so yes
<nik90> randomcpp: animation are actually quite easy
<nik90> randomcpp: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-animation.html
<nik90> randomcpp: I learnt it within a day or two
<randomcpp> I've tried to add a Behavior in RecipePage:134, but it doesn't work yet. Behavior on width works, but not on x or y
 * nik90 takes a look
<nik90> randomcpp: okay you first need to determine what you are changing to switch to the tablet ui
<nik90> randomcpp: and then you animation that variable
<randomcpp> ok
<nik90> randomcpp: I notice that you are not setting "y" anywhere, so animation that wouldnt change anything
<randomcpp> ahhh!
<nik90> randomcpp: briefly looking it seems you are changing the width of the grid layout
<nik90> so that should be what you animate :)
<randomcpp> ok I finish to upload some screenshot and I fix that
<nik90> randomcpp: I found the solution, do you want it or have you fixed it yourself?
<randomcpp> nik90, let me try, if I fail I will come to you crying and ask forgiveness and help :)
<nik90> hehe
<randomcpp> (it will end up this way 99.99%)
<nik90> randomcpp: Do not open this link until you tried your best. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6012002/
<randomcpp> that's evil, you know that right? :p
<nik90> randomcpp: lol :P
<randomcpp> nik90, ok I give up, it's late >.<
 * randomcpp opens link sadly
<nik90> randomcpp: you will become familiar slowly, no worries
<randomcpp> I've added the behavior in the edit page while fighting with the single view page
<iBelieve> nik90, ping
<nik90> iBelieve: pong
<nik90> randomcpp: the code that I wrote is for the view page
<randomcpp> nik90, you targeted the first column, I was trying to do another thing lol
<iBelieve> nik90, I like to discuss issues in person if possible :)
<iBelieve> nik90, about https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/issues/19
<randomcpp> nik90, I know
<nik90> iBelieve: sure
<iBelieve> nik90, so for checklist placement. What exactly do you mean?
<iBelieve> nik90, the actual checklist is in the same place no matter what. Do you mean the "Add checklist" list item?
<nik90> iBelieve: okay so when you edit an existing task, you will notice that all the checklist items are shown in the left column.
<nik90> iBelieve: Now when you create a new task, the add checklist option is in the sidebar
<nik90> iBelieve: shouldnt it be in the left column as before?
<nik90> randomcpp: my code animates the first column and also the recipe step description in the second column
<nik90> randomcpp: however it happens quickly
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, I know what you mean now. I put it in the sidebar because not all tasks would need a checklist, so it seems to make sense to put it under the options section, which is displayed in the sidebar
<randomcpp> nik90, yeah it seems that both are animating, while it is just the first that changes
<randomcpp> clever
<nik90> iBelieve: yeah I realise that now. Then that is fine
<nik90> iBelieve: what about the other consistency i mentioned in the report?
<iBelieve> nik90, okay, good. then on to part 1.
<iBelieve> nik90, I put the sidebar on the left in the Home page because that's what most apps do (Thunderbird, Geary, X-Chat, Qt Creator, etc)
<iBelieve> nik90, then in the task view page, I put it on the right because it contains non-essential features, while putting the actual task title/description on the left in the foreground
<iBelieve> nik90, sort of like how Netbeans/Eclipse put the widget Properties sidebar on the right
<nik90> iBelieve: well stuff like due date and priority are essential features, but I get your point
<nik90> iBelieve: my reasoning was that the user will get used to seeing the sidebar on the left and hence the left hand will always take of care
<iBelieve> nik90, yeah, they're essential, but not needed to complete the task. The user only needs to see the description, checklist, and title to know what to do to get the task done.
<iBelieve> nik90, I see your reasoning, and it seems like that might be an issue. I like consistency :)
<nik90> iBelieve: also eclipse shows stuff on the right because the left sidebar is used to show the folder structure
<iBelieve> nik90, yeah, I didn't think about that. I'll try placing the sidebar on the left and see how it looks
<nik90> this way the user can use the same hand without moving to perform a task.
<nik90> sure try it out to your liking
<nik90> :)
<nik90> iBelieve: while you are at it, can you add a temporay placeholder text to show the date format MM/DD/YYYY in the due date dialog
<iBelieve> nik90, ah, thanks, forgot about that.
<nik90> I am so not used to MM/DD/YYYY format and hence need that to guide me
<randomcpp> I go to sleep, goodnight and god work nik90 iBelieve :)
<nik90> randomcpp: gud nite :)
<iBelieve> randomcpp, thanks :) same to you
<nik90> iBelieve: what big feature are you planning next? Trello integration?
<nik90> or app polishing?
<iBelieve> nik90, speaking of that, the Calendar app has a date selector that I'd like to use/improve. Is that legal under the licensing it uses? It uses GPLv3 while mine is GPLv3 or greater
<nik90> I think as long as they are GPLv3 it should be okay I think
<iBelieve> nik90, App polishing + Trello integration. I redesigned the backend to make it easy to add Trello support.
<nik90> although I am not that familiar with this
<nik90> iBelieve: btw for the checklist item, how are you adding a new one?
<nik90> iBelieve: I had an idea to make them slightly animated like similar to the sidebar.
<nik90> so they slide out from beneath the previous checklist item
<iBelieve> nik90, that would be cool! I like lots of animations
<iBelieve> nik90, there's another bug I had questions on, https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/issues/18
<nik90> yeah go ahead
<iBelieve> nik90, so currently I don't have a Add task button in the Upcoming section because all tasks must be in a project
<nik90> iBelieve: agreed, but in the new task page, cant you assign it to a default project like "uncategorised" or something?
<nik90> iBelieve: I am thinking from the user's use case where he wants to quickly create a task. In the phone with the current interface, he has to navigate to projects tab, then click on a project before being able to create a task.
<iBelieve> nik90, I took away the "Uncategorized" concept when redesigning the backend. So I don't have any general project, except the default "Getting Starting" one.
<nik90> that's 3 steps before being able to create a basic task
<iBelieve> nik90, I also took away the ability to choose a project when creating/editing a task, but if you think that's a good idea, I can add it back
<nik90> iBelieve: didnt notice that until you mentioned it, but I think that would be nice.
<iBelieve> nik90, 3 steps, especially for a new user, isn't a good idea. I could have default, non-removable project, like "To do" or "General"
<nik90> iBelieve: the thing is in the tablet interface the current interface is fine. But on the phone it is too many steps for a new user
<nik90> iBelieve: yup, I leave the finer details to you while exposing the potential problem as a user to you
<iBelieve> nik90, I'll fiddle with different ideas. Thanks for all the feedback!
<nik90> np
<GuidoPallemans> can I do a suggestion for the sdk here? I think there should be a function i18n.time(unix [, format])
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, can't you use Qt.formatdate/formattime/formatdatetime?
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> cant find any docs
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: check out the locale app which comes with the Ubuntu SDK. You should be able to launch it from the unity dash
<GuidoPallemans> where can i see the source of that app?
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: this seems to be the thing i need though
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: 1 min, let me check
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: /usr/lib/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/examples/locale
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<nik90> u r welcome!
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, you can also look on qt-project.org for non-Ubuntu Touch specific stuff
<GuidoPallemans> i know
<GuidoPallemans> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-qmltypereference.html
<GuidoPallemans> is bookmarked with me
<GuidoPallemans> they should integrate that in qt creator though
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-22
<GuidoPallemans> does a page know what pagestack he is in? It seems not - how can i then push to a pagestack from another file?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, create a property `property var pageStack: <pageStack-id>` and then you can reference that property from any page on the pagestack
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, or file loaded from the main file
<GuidoPallemans> i think i can use id's through file
<GuidoPallemans> i think i can use id's through files
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, * any file
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, you can, but you need to use a property because you get an error otherwise
<GuidoPallemans> i can reference an id (of the pagestack) from any page file
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, due to the implementation
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, try it with just an id. I don't think it will work, though.
<GuidoPallemans> indeed
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, it might work with an id other than `pageStack`. I don't know, though.
<GuidoPallemans> gonna save this conversation for tomorrow, its 2 24 am where i am now
<GuidoPallemans> thanks anyway!
<onemoretry> When I click "Build -> Ubuntu Touch -> Create application package" in the Ubuntu SDK, I get an error that the QtTest module isn't installed.
<onemoretry> Has anyone else had this problem?  I haven'tbeen able to find a solution in google or askubuntu.com
<onemoretry> The text of the error is: "FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::tst_hellocomponent::compile() module "QtTest" is not installed"
<labsin> Can we already try out click packages generated from the ubuntu sdk? I'm trying to install it with `click install *.click` but I get "ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system"
<AskUbuntu> Receiving drag events in a WebView in a QML application | http://askubuntu.com/q/335667
<mihir_> mhall119: what does UNSTABLE mean from Jenkins bot ?
<dpm> morning
<mihir_> dpm: Good Morning :)
<dpm> hi mihir_ :)
<mihir_> Hi dpm , how are you ?
<dpm> slowly waking up, but fine :)
<dpm> and you?
<mihir_> dpm:  mid of my day at office :)
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir_> dpm: do we have any Reminder app in core-app list ?
<dpm> mihir_, we don't -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<mihir_> dpm:  Okay it would be good if we have that in core apps
<Laney> hello
<Laney> I need some guidance on i18n.tr. I think the documentation for the singular/plural function is misleading: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-ubuntu-components0-i18n.html#tr-method-2
<Laney> it does not actually seem to do the substitution as the documentation implies it will
<Laney> how can I achieve this in qml/js?
<maarten_> Hi, how can I install my own app wihout buying it? :)
<dpm> mihir_, I agree, but I think for now we should focus on completing the current ones rather than starting new ones
<dpm> maarten_, is this an app for the desktop or for Ubuntu Touch?
<maarten_> dpm: desktop
<dpm> maarten_, if you go to your app in MyApps, you should see a "Download package" link on the right hand side. If you click on it, you should be able to download the package and install it locally
<mihir_> dpm: Yeah that's also true
<maarten_> dpm: Thanks but I cannot find such a link. There is 'Unpublish' and 'detele forever'
<dpm> in that case, I don't know. I can see the link for my app. davmor2, do you think you can help maarten_ on this one? ^^
<christina> hi crs_jamal
<christina> crs_jamal, do you mind if we talk her today? i will be in and out of meetings, so if you leave messages here others can help contribute too
<crs_jamal> i just wanted to show you the mockup :p
<crs_jamal> no other problems for now
<maarten_> dpm, davmor2: related problem I found: http://askubuntu.com/questions/316890/possible-to-download-packaged-deb-file-before-final-publishing-on-myapps-portal
<davmor2> maarten_: the ppa is private as you are the owner the easiest way for you to get the app for free is change the price to 0.00 install it and then revert the price.
<davmor2> maarten_: out of interest which app is this for because I don't remember seeing a comment with regard installing it without paying which might indicate there is an issue or the server was rolling out a new version while you posted and the email part was never triggered
<maarten_> davmor2: Haha, yeah that works I guess :)
<maarten_> davmor2: moviethumbs, I made a feedback comment asking how to debug
<davmor2> maarten_: ah right hang I think at the time the packager was talking with you so I might of noticed it and assumed it was meant for the packager sorry
<maarten_> davmor2: Sure, no problem. And thank you for the hint.
<davmor2> maarten_: oh maybe not I don't have an email notification for it.  I'll get onto the devs about that and sorry for the delay :)  glad I could help though ;)
<davmor2> maarten_: by the way once you have the subscription to the ppa and change the price back you still keep access to the ppa.   Just a heads up on that one
<maarten_> davmor2: Yes I know. Actually I was planning to just pay for it, 3 dollars is nothing. Never even came into my mind that I could change the price first :)
<maarten_> dpm: davmor2: Thanks a lot!
<davmor2> maarten_: just don't forget to set it back :)
<AskUbuntu> Current platforms | http://askubuntu.com/q/335751
<GuidoPallemans> does anyone know how the properties should look in the call PageStack::push( page,  properties)
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<GuidoPallemans> ah got it
<Josh015> Question on best practices for touch app development,
<Josh015> when should I be using Sheets vs Dialogs?
<nik90> randomcpp: pong
<Josh015> Newbie app developer looking for help. Can someone answer a best practices question?
<nik90> Josh015: hi
<nik90> Josh015: the design team hasnt yet described the use case for a sheet
<nik90> Josh015: it is still being worked upon.
<nik90> Josh015: may I ask you use case?
<GuidoPallemans> Josh015: sheet is for if you have to show more information about some element, dialog is for when you have to ask the user something (hence the name "Dialog")
<timp> I think an example for when to use a sheet would be when you display a license or terms that the use can read & approve
<nik90> timp: what about a settings pane?
<timp> hmm
<timp> that might be a new Page that you push on a PageStack
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: I made my settings pane in a seperate page
<nik90> timp: okay
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: that's also what I recommedn to other devs. Just wanted to confirm
<GuidoPallemans> oh
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: do you know, by any chance, something about that ubuntu web view?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: do you mean qt webview? to display web pages in an app?
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: no, they made a seperate one, but it is documented nowhere
<GuidoPallemans> let me find you the mail
<nik90> no sorry
<nik90> I mean I keep track of the web app in the blogs
<nik90> but not code wise and hence not sure
<nik90> why?
<GuidoPallemans> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-touch-coreapps@lists.launchpad.net/msg00554.html
<timp> Josh015: hi
<Josh015> Hello anyone who is listening. timp suggested that we have this discussion here to get multiple inputs.
<Josh015> So here's the deal, I feel like the current bright white color scheme of the keyboard and the toolbars are hard to read and clash with the generally dark color schemes of most of the apps we are seeing for Ubuntu Touch
<Josh015> I was wondering, could it be switched to the color scheme used by the indicator menus?
<timp> hmm I don't see a sheet listed on http://design.ubuntu.com/apps so I guess sheets are not recommended to be used by design yet
<GuidoPallemans> Josh015: I don't think so, maybe if you use the themes?
<Josh015> I am not talking about per app theming
<GuidoPallemans> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html#theming-elements
<Josh015> I am talking about changing it in the app as a whole
<Josh015> Ack
<Josh015> I mean the OS as a whole
<timp> hmm not sure. Doesn't the toolbar change color when you use a different style for your app?
<timp> I guess not. I'm thinking that is still a TODO
<Josh015> I was not aware of that,
<Josh015> most of the apps I have seen use the default white
<timp> it is good to have a bit unified colors that are used everywhere
<timp> but if there are problems with contrast, then we should change the color everywhere
<Josh015> Exactly,
<Josh015> and there is already a good color scheme in the the indicator menus
<Josh015> so I feel like that would work well applied to all the toolbars and the keyboard
<timp> I think there are two or three color schemes now. One for apps, one for indicators, and one for shell?
<timp> Josh015: it is actually a question for design to answer. They are working on visual improvements of the whole shell+indicators+apps
<timp> who is here from design?
<timp> jounih: ^?
<jounih> hey
<jounih> what's up
<randomcpp> nik90, sorry I went afk in the meantime, do you know if I write a qt-c++ library how can I include this lib in the click package?
<timp> jounih: Josh015 has some questions/suggestions regarding the color schemes. Do you know who is best to ask about that?
<timp> jounih: for a point-of-view from design
<jounih> timp Josh015 you can ask me, if i can't help then i'll let you know who can
<jounih> what's the issue
<timp> jounih: read back the last 10 lines here :)
<jounih> ok gotcha
<Josh015> So what say you, jounih?
<jounih> Josh015: we have experimented with a dark theme toolbar but no final designs yet. The keyboard is an interesting one, I'm working on a new design for it now. It's still light, but slightly different design.. we hadn't considered a dark theme keyboard but maybe that's worth trying out
<nik90> randomcpp: no idea
<nik90> randomcpp: sry
<randomcpp> no problem
<nik90> randomcpp: click packages include all the libraries that they neeed
<GuidoPallemans> are click packages ready now?
<randomcpp> yeah but with which architecture?
<timp> jounih: cool
<nik90> randomcpp: that's something mhall119 or dpm should explain to you :)
<randomcpp> I just want to know if I can write c++ lib and program without any problem as I do normally :)
<nik90> randomcpp: there are others who are planning to write a c++ plugin
<nik90> randomcpp: from our side you shouldn't have a problem. How we package it is something we need to worry about and not the app developers such as you
<randomcpp> ok great :)
<randomcpp> nik90, I think we are waiting someone to take the first step with c++ + qml ehehe
<randomcpp> because we are all finding a lot of limitations with js, which can't write files on the filesystem (mostly)
<nik90> randomcpp: true
<GuidoPallemans> I have a column with a couple of listItem.Standards and it doesn't scroll, why might that be?
<GuidoPallemans> i just pushed it to https://github.com/brambram/GithubClient/blob/master/UserPage.qml
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: try putting the listitems in a list view
<nik90> then it will scroll :)
<nik90> columns dont do that
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: then all the items get pushed on top of each other
<GuidoPallemans> http://imgur.com/Me8pokf
<mhall119> randomcpp: actually dholbach knows more about click packages
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: you should anchor each element to each other
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: they are collasping on each other because you havent defined any anchoring rules
<randomcpp> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> randomcpp: I don't know what the plan is for multiple arch support in Click
<GuidoPallemans> i tried that earlier, ill try again
<dholbach> mhall119, it's planned, but not there yet
<dholbach> we'll have a discussion about it at vUDS next week
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: otherwise you can stick to the column you have but you need to put that column inside a flickable
<GuidoPallemans> tried that too
<randomcpp> but is having a click pkg necessary for the contest?
<GuidoPallemans> let me first try the anchors in the listview
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: okay
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: is this app for the app showdown
<GuidoPallemans> probably, if i have enough time
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: why?
<nik90> GuidoPallemans: just asking, seems like a very useful app
<GuidoPallemans> nik90: and the listview-anchors didnt work for some reason
<GuidoPallemans> I only have time until next friday
<nik90> ah okay
<GuidoPallemans> ill try the flickable now
<jasonamyers> any one heard any addition word on desktop app dev updates at developer.ubuntu.com?
<GuidoPallemans> should i keep the anchors if i put the elements in a column in a flickable?
<xqwzts> GuidoPallemans: I don't think you have to
<xqwzts> If you have them in the column and the column has anchor
<xqwzts> s
<xqwzts> I think that should be enough
<xqwzts> 1 sec let me test
<GuidoPallemans> xqwzts: should the column have anchors to the flickable?
<xqwzts> I think so yes
<GuidoPallemans> i find this really weird, all apps i chack have listviews with listitems and they work perfectly
<xqwzts> GuidoPallemans: I think the column anchors to the flickable and the flickable anchors to the page
<GuidoPallemans> flickable is anchors.fill parent
<GuidoPallemans> and the column too?
<GuidoPallemans> or just the width?
<xqwzts> oh no sorry column has anchors to flickable
<xqwzts> flickable doesnt have anchors
<xqwzts> just width/height and contentWidth/contentHeight
<GuidoPallemans> oh
<GuidoPallemans> so
<GuidoPallemans> flickable.width: parent.width (&height)
<GuidoPallemans> and column.anchors.fill: parent?
<xqwzts> yup
<xqwzts> but if the flickable width/height are the same as it's parents it wont auto-detect which axis to flick on
<xqwzts> so you have to enable it yourself
<xqwzts> flickableDirection: Flicable.VerticalFlick
<xqwzts> Flickable*
<GuidoPallemans> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6014025/
<GuidoPallemans> and the anchors.top: previous.bottom are commented out
<GuidoPallemans> YES
<GuidoPallemans> thank you
<GuidoPallemans> a lot
<xqwzts> contentWidth/Height = parent.width/height for me
<xqwzts> great
<GuidoPallemans> I've been looking for this for 3 hours now
<xqwzts> you're welcome
<xqwzts> yeah that's annoying :/
<GuidoPallemans> contentHeight: column.height
<GuidoPallemans> is commented now
<GuidoPallemans> just gonna delete it
<Josh015> I have another question. Has any preliminary thought been given to in-app purchases?
 * xqwzts shrugs
<xqwzts> I set mine to match the parent
<xqwzts> but that was after a bunch of trial and error so I don't remember why it's like that now
<Josh015> I know that is probably a low priority right now, but I was just curious.
<xqwzts> ah, my shrug wasn't directed at your question Josh015
<m-b-o> Kaleo: Hi, I have a problem with setting the background gradient
<m-b-o> Kaleo: I've filled a bug for it, perhaps you've already seen it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1213043
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213043 in Ubuntu Weather App "Binding loop detected when changing backgroundColor of MainView dynamically" [High,New]
<nik90> m-b-o: dpm told me that Kaleo may still be on vacation
<m-b-o> nik90: ah, ok. thanks
<m-b-o> then I'll try next week again :)
<dpm> m-b-o, perhaps timp or zsombi can help you
<m-b-o> timp: are you around?
<dinkometalac> hey all
<dinkometalac> does anyone know how to resize the balloon in slider
<Josh015> Okay, let me try another one. Does anyone know if there will be a way to make URLs redirect to a specific app like in android?
<timp> m-b-o: yes
<Josh015> (eg. google+ link to Google+ app, IMDB, to IMBD app, etc)
<m-b-o> timp: it's about this bug with the binding loop when changing the background color. have you seen the code to test?
<timp> m-b-o: I'll test it now
<m-b-o> timp: ok, thanks
<AskUbuntu> Are Python apps allowed in Ubuntu App Showdown? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335813
<AskUbuntu> U1db in Ubuntu SDK : is there some kind of tutorial available? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335819
<timp> m-b-o: confirmed. I don't have time to debug it right now. I assigned it to Kaleo. If he doesn't have time then I can have a look after I finish my current tasks
<m-b-o> timp: Kaleo seems on vacation
<m-b-o> timp: okay
<timp> zsombi: ^ do you have time to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1213043 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213043 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Binding loop detected when changing backgroundColor of MainView dynamically" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zsombi> timp: sure, in a minute
<timp> great :)
<boiko_> om26er: hey, how can I trigger a rebuild of CI for this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_autopilot_tests/+merge/180921 ?
<om26er> boiko_, I think we should just unpropose and then repropose that branch for it to be picked up automatically
<om26er> boiko_, you cannot trigger rebuild because the jenkins instance was created from scratch so all the previous jobs data is gone
<zsombi> timp: OOOMG!
<boiko_> om26er: so I delete the MR and create it again?
<om26er> boiko_, yes
<om26er> boiko_, or you could just push a very minor change to the branch and it shall be picked\
<timp> zsombi: something's wrong? ;)
<zsombi> timp: yes
<zsombi> timp: in that bug you asked me to check... the Theme is changed at least 18 times!
<timp> wh-ooops
<timp> zsombi: is it something you like to work on? I assigned florian, but maybe he's not around these days
<zsombi> timp: choosing the theme by the color causes a series of theme reloads, which then cause new delegate creations, and those also cause again theme invalidations... not sure it can be fixed in few hours...
<boiko_> om26er: that might be better, I will do that
<timp> zsombi: so maybe we shouldn't choose a theme by the color.
<timp> zsombi: I'm lookin at the code now, and I don't see something obviously wrong with it
<zsombi> timp: there should be some workaround for that problem... perhaps the binding loop is reported for the previous instance of the style object that is on teh way to be deleted...
<timp> unless the theme changes the background color
<timp> then you get a recursion
<zsombi> timp: the backgroundColor does not have binding anymore to the theme
<timp> zsombi: do we want to be able to select the theme by setting the background color? That is causing the problem, right?
<zsombi> timp: yes... and seems that was the desired behavior...
<xqwzts> Is there any way to get the filesystem path for the project root in QML?
<zsombi> timp: last week Saviq had similar problem with the MainView's backgroundColor causing binding loops... Saviq, R U still here?
<Saviq> zsombi, I am, it was dednick
<Saviq> zsombi, timp see the comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-behaviour.tabs/+merge/175334
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1204453
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204453 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Binding loop in MainView when using tabs in unity8 indicators" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> timp: so we have two bugs on the same issue then...
<zsombi> timp: wow! actually the fact that the header/footer colors are bound with backgroundColor causes the problem!!!
<zsombi> timp: if I set a different color to either headerColor/footerColor, no more binding loops come
<timp> zsombi: perhaps the issue is caused by something in the Ambience theme that is not there in Suru or SuruDark
<zsombi> nono
<timp> s/Suru/SuruGradient
<zsombi> the issue is in the MainViewStyle.qml
<timp>         property bool isGradient: styledItem.backgroundColor != styledItem.headerColor ||
<timp>                                   styledItem.backgroundColor != styledItem.footerColor
<timp>         property string theme: isLight ? "Ambiance" :
<timp>                               (isGradient ? "SuruGradient" : "SuruDark")
<timp> zsombi: each theme has its own MainViewStyle
<zsombi> timp: I get less binding loops if I set all three colors to the same value!
<timp> seems a bit messy then that the theme is set in MainViewStyle
<timp> oh
<zsombi> !
<zsombi> timp: in that way I only get bonding loop once for the style in MainView and twice for the target in MainViewStyle
<zsombi> timp: in the Ambiance
<zsombi> timp: the MainViewStyles from Suru and SuruGradient do not have anything to do with the binding loop... they just set the backgroundSource to empty URL
 * dholbach hugs beuno
 * beuno snuggles
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> mhall119, this is funny:
<dholbach> Unpacking com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app (from com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app-0.1.4.click) ...
<dholbach> Setting up com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.xda-developers-app (0.1.2) ...
<dholbach> (note the version mismatch :))
<dholbach> mhall119, if I install it manually on the device using "click install bla.click" should it turn up in the dash?
<mhall119> dholbach: 0.1.4 should turn up in the dash, yes
<mhall119> 0.1.5 should turn up with a working icon too
<mhall119> dholbach: not sure where it's still seeing 0.1.2 though
<dholbach> mhall119, it doesn't - but maybe something's wrong because it can't connect to the net?
<dholbach> I'm on 20130822
<dholbach> I'll try later on back at home
<AskUbuntu> How to develop for Ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335880
<AskUbuntu> Quickly application create config folder and config file under user's home folder | http://askubuntu.com/q/335881
<AskUbuntu> Properties of gtk2/gtk3 config files? | http://askubuntu.com/q/335882
<wellsb> If the height of my screen is smaller than the contents of my listview, the view gets positioned at the top of the first element instead of at the top of the header
<wellsb> Ahh, i see bug 1202277
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1202277 in Ubuntu File Manager App "[MainView] positioning & clipping don't take into account ListView.header's height at startup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202277
<GuidoPallemans> hey, I'm having trouble using a webview inside a page, there seems to be an empty titlebar over the webview: http://i.imgur.com/T7kC4pr.png here is the code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6014575/
<Mihir> Hi All
<Mihir> boiko: Hi :)
<boiko> hi Mihir :)
<om26er_> boiko, the last failure in lp:~boiko/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_autopilot_tests is due to the fact that my changes were no pep8 compliant
<boiko> om26er_: yeah, I hate this 79 lines thing
<boiko> om26er_: already submitted a fix
<AskUbuntu> QT Creator - Testing Code | http://askubuntu.com/q/335950
<davmor2> mhall119: if you get requests from devs to be able to get their apps for free again on an evening while I'm off.  Easiest way is for the dev to change the price to $0.00 install the app then change it back again.  The dev can change the price without triggering a request for us to approve it.
<davmor2> mhall119: it's not important that you know that but it might be useful and quicker if someone out side my timezone knows too :)
<mhall119> thanks davmor2
<CarlosMazieri> hello!, will there be filemanager app meeting?
<randomcpp> goodnews everyone! I've found a way to deploy c++ plugins locally without installation!
<randomcpp> nik90, https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon/tree/cpp-backend
<randomcpp> \o/
<weblife> Darn someone beat me to it.  Thought gitolite would make a good charm.
<weblife> wrong channel again
<randomcpp> any cmake expert here?
<randomcpp> nik90, checkout the cpp-backend branch :)
<xqwzts_> randomcpp: i got c++ plugin working with a .pro file qmake/make
<xqwzts_> now i just have to figure out why it occasionally crashes :P
<randomcpp> yeah but I prefer cmake
<xqwzts_> fair enough, I don't know either enough to judge what the difference is
<randomcpp> the only annoyance, qtcreator doesn't play well with cmake
<randomcpp> are you able to run qmlplugindump?
<GuidoPallemans> has anyone here worked with oath in an app?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I haven't, but I will need to soon for Trello integration. Are you having problems?
<GuidoPallemans> quite, it's the first time I'm using oath in anything, really
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: I had some problems earlier, when GitHub restricted my access to 60 calls
<GuidoPallemans> per hour
<randomcpp> xqwzts_, ping
<randomcpp> no sorry :)
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, did you use OAuth from QML?
<GuidoPallemans> no, ive used nothing, I'm trying to find out how oauth workd
<GuidoPallemans> s
<GuidoPallemans> my current plan is just to launch a webview, but i didnt know there was oauth from qml
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I don't think there is, but I was wondering if you knew
<GuidoPallemans> ah no :D
<GuidoPallemans> so it'll be just the webview then :D
<randomcpp> yeah now I can read and write files \o/
<xqwzts_> randomcpp: pong
<randomcpp> no sorry I solved by myself :)
<xqwzts_> GuidoPallemans: I think there is oauth js that you could probably use?
<xqwzts_> randomcpp: kewl
<GuidoPallemans> xqwzts_: where?
<randomcpp> xqwzts_, sorry again :)
<xqwzts_> GuidoPallemans: I think there's one called OAuth.js and another jsOAuth
<xqwzts_> randomcpp: no worries!
<randomcpp> :)
<xqwzts_> GuidoPallemans: some quick googling: http://www.mapbox.com/osmdev/2013/01/15/oauth-in-javascript/ http://oauth.googlecode.com/svn/code/javascript/README.txt https://github.com/bytespider/jsOAuth
<randomcpp> xqwzts_, if you're interested, my c++ plugin branch is here https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon/tree/cpp-backend
<xqwzts_> I can't vouch for any of them!
<xqwzts_> randomcpp: awesome!
<xqwzts_> my c++ code is.... pretty misreable :D
 * xqwzts_ is not a fan
 * randomcpp loves c++ with all his heart <3
<randomcpp> xqwzts_, at the moment I wrote some functions to read and write files
<randomcpp> I want to be able to export recipes as pdf or other formats
<xqwzts_> ah that's a really cool idea actually
<GuidoPallemans> xqwzts_: thanks, but these all use the window property in javascript, which I dont have
<randomcpp> I have to thank Cantide
<xqwzts_> my plugin for the moment just saves images to disk
<xqwzts_> GuidoPallemans: ah, sorry :/
<xqwzts_> randomcpp: have you considered allowing recipes to be emailed?
<randomcpp> yeah, also shared via libfriends
<xqwzts_> with a decent html email template that's heavily branded by your app
<xqwzts_> sounds great
<randomcpp> on facebook it's easy to share a whole recipe
<randomcpp> on twitter, it can look pretty miserable :/
<randomcpp> just the recipe name..
<randomcpp> good night
<randomcpp> see you tomorrow :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-23
<tryagain> Is there a simple tutorial for using the popover element?
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: ?
<GuidoPallemans> you needed that oauth right?
<GuidoPallemans> i think i got it, just need to implement
<GuidoPallemans> shouldnt be hard
<tryagain> All I need is a quick and dirty popup
<tryagain> Nothing fancy.  Just text
<GuidoPallemans> a popup or a dialog?
<GuidoPallemans> normally there's a good example of both in the showcase
<GuidoPallemans> tryagain: ?
<GuidoPallemans> tryagain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6015991/
<tryagain> GuidoPallemans: the only examples I can find are just code snippets, with no indication of how to run them
<GuidoPallemans> do you have the ubuntu showcase?
<GuidoPallemans> you can run it as an app if you have the sdk
<tryagain> I don't think so
<tryagain> Oh the sdk?
<GuidoPallemans> just press start + showcase
<tryagain> How do I run it as an app then?
<GuidoPallemans> its also in the qycreator menu
<GuidoPallemans> its also in the qtcreator menu
<GuidoPallemans> ctrl shift s
<GuidoPallemans> or
<tryagain> start + showcase doesn't bring anything up
<GuidoPallemans> tools
<GuidoPallemans> try gallery in the dash
<tryagain> Oh snap
<GuidoPallemans> in qtcreator: ctrl shift s, or tools > ubuntu touch > ubuntu touch showcase gallery
<GuidoPallemans> if you open it in qtcreater it opens the code too, but thats the same code as i posted
<GuidoPallemans> tryagain: you didnt know about the gallery yet?
<tryagain_> Oops, accidentally messed up the chat window somehow
<tryagain_> Thank you GuidoPallemans
<GuidoPallemans> np
<tryagain_> It really seems like there should be something similar to the javascript "alert"
<GuidoPallemans> there is
<GuidoPallemans> dialog
<GuidoPallemans> you will be blown away
<GuidoPallemans> tryagain_: i heard you can also put other content in there than just buttons and text, but I havent tried it yet
<tryagain_> I'll take a look, thank you so much!
<tryagain_> Actually, GuidoPallemans, the design guidelines for the Dialog widget say that it should be used when the user needs to make a decision
<tryagain_> I'm just trying to present information
<tryagain_> Whoops
<AskUbuntu> How do I use OAuth from an Ubuntu Touch app? | http://askubuntu.com/q/336069
<tryagain_> What's the command in the SDK to upload my code up to launchpad?
<tryagain_> Nevermind, found it.  It's "push", but I had to specify the remote url as "lp:<projectname>"
<AskUbuntu> How to use Arguments in QML without getting qmlscene arguments | http://askubuntu.com/q/336083
<dholbach> good morning
<dinkometalac> morning
<dinkometalac> can someone check why ci for sudoku isn't working
<dinkometalac> is jenkins still down?
<crs_jamal> hi
<mefrio> app news: Memories 0.1 released http://mefrio.wordpress.com/2013/08/23/memories-updates-first-pre-release-version/ let's test and report issues/suggestions :)
<randomcpp> mefrio ping ping ping
<mefrio> randomcpp, pong pong pong
<clepto1995> iBelieve, hey, how are you?
<kalikiana> hrm that's a curious bug. would anyone here have an idea what this is about? https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1215831
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215831 in U1DB Qt/ QML "No documentation that only one element on first level is supported" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<kalikiana> there's definitely no assumption about what documents look like by design - I'm wondering why one would think so
<Josh015> Can anyone here make some recommendations on QML app code layout?
<Josh015> Specifically, I have an app that has three tabs that each have the same toolbar and display options, but show different data. What is the best way to structure the code to share said functionality?
<nik90_> Josh015: so by what you say, the UI is same with the only difference being the data that it displays?
<nik90_> Josh015: in that case I would recommend putting that whole UI stuff inside its own component in a new file. When you create a new tab, in that you can call the common component and ask them to display the unique data respective to that tab.
<nik90_> this way you define the UI code only once
<xqwzts_> kalikiana: no idea what his "strange behavior" is, I have a lot more than 1 element at the first level [20-ish i think]
<nik90_> randomcpp: just saw your link towards the new c++ plugin. Nice work! I havent tried running them yet, but I rather wait for it to merge into master first before doing so
<nik90_> randomcpp: I guess now you can start on the online API to store images and other stuff in its directory
<labsin> If I install a click package in 13.10 on the desktop, should it show up in the dash? Cause it doesn't for me.
<dholbach> labsin, in unity7 there's no click apps scope
<labsin> tnkx, then i'll add debian packaging.
<labsin> can I exclude specific files and folders when building click packages from the command?
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: ping
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, pong
<GuidoPallemans> hey
<GuidoPallemans> i think i have got oath to work in an app
<GuidoPallemans> ill put it in a pastebin, and then ill tell the issues i still have
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, great!
<GuidoPallemans> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6017705/
<GuidoPallemans> so that is for a GitHub app I'm making
<GuidoPallemans> there's still a lot of logging obviously
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, cool! I think I found another way also, using a JavaScript library.
<GuidoPallemans> but the main thing is that this page should be pushed to the pagestack, then you get to login on the server, which sends you back to the callback url
<GuidoPallemans> aha where?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, I asked on AskUbuntu and nik90 posted it on Google+ - https://plus.google.com/u/0/113051860352311525753/posts/bQ3pvA4wMgC?cfem=1
<GuidoPallemans> but he says it can be done with only xmlhttprequest?
<GuidoPallemans> that's a bit weird
<GuidoPallemans> the user should see what resources this application needs from the specific server, and then push a button
<GuidoPallemans> then, the server sends the user to the callback url, with in a get statement the token
<GuidoPallemans> I don't think there's a way of doing that in pure js, you need some html, as the user needs to see these resources
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve the issue I still have is that I can't log out for some reason
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, yeah, that is interesting. For now I guess I'll try your method.
<GuidoPallemans>  i signed in once, and now I can't test the flow anymore :D
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, what do you mean log out?
<GuidoPallemans> or log in for that matter
<GuidoPallemans> i push the page in my pagestack, and then the server directly redirects me
<GuidoPallemans> but I keep getting new Oauth tokens, so I guess it's ok
<GuidoPallemans> btw, notify me if you find any other problems with my method, so I can correct them too :D
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, oh, I will
<GuidoPallemans> thanks
<Wizard> Hi
<GuidoPallemans> hi
<Wizard> When I'm developing Qt app with Ubuntu as target OS, are there any hints available how to integrate my app with Ubuntu tightly?
<GuidoPallemans> a qml qt app?
<GuidoPallemans> or just qt?
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: that algorithm isn't complete yet
<GuidoPallemans> i forgot one step
<GuidoPallemans> (ping back pls)
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: ping
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, pong
<GuidoPallemans> ah
<GuidoPallemans> you read the above?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, now I did :)
<GuidoPallemans> ah
<GuidoPallemans> so the webpage.token isnt really the oauth token
<GuidoPallemans> you still need to do one xmlhttprequest after that
<GuidoPallemans> but i'm stuck there
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, well, I'm still trying to figure out how OAuth works in the first place :)
<GuidoPallemans> oh
<GuidoPallemans> i watched a really nice video on that yesterday
<GuidoPallemans> didnt know how it worked yesterday either
<GuidoPallemans> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLHyeSuBspI
<GuidoPallemans> its an hour long, but you should only watch until (and including) the client-side part
<GuidoPallemans> about 17 mins
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, thanks for the link
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, so you said it isn't reallly the oauth token. Is it the code to get your oauth token and then you need to do a post?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, step 2 on the GitHub site?
<GuidoPallemans> you need to post that code
<GuidoPallemans> indeed
<GuidoPallemans> now im trying to make my callback uri the code page
<GuidoPallemans> i think its possible to do it all in one step
<GuidoPallemans> if i replace that zen page by ttps://github.com/login/oauth/access_token
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, Try this to do the post: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6017833/
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> but what should i put in the callback parameter?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, a function to call when the POST is completed
<GuidoPallemans> the post should be the last thing to do
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, for example post("<whatever>", function(response) {print(response)})
<GuidoPallemans> ah yes now i see
<GuidoPallemans> that function makes the post
<GuidoPallemans> im gonna keep that open
<GuidoPallemans> but im gonna try my all-in-one step first
<abhidoeslinux> hi how can i use java in QT?
<boiko> om26er: would you mind enabling autopilot on CI for lp:messaging-app?
<om26er> boiko, sure
<om26er> boiko, what about daily release? is the packaging already reviewed ?
<boiko> om26er: nope, not yet, I have to review that
<boiko> om26er: and again the autopilot failed for the calculator app, https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix_autopilot_tests/+merge/181596
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: ?
<GuidoPallemans> i get sent to https://api.github.com/zen?error=redirect_uri_mismatch
<GuidoPallemans> when i try to connect to https://github.com/login/oauth/authorize?client_id=5b8705dc0775845bd721&scope=user,repo,notifications,gist&redirect_uri=%22https://github.com/login/oauth/access_token?client_secret=1b5826605af32b20414a1f6909090b239ac3c3fb&redirect_uri=https://api.github.com/zen%22
<GuidoPallemans> probably because I'm not correctly passing the first redirect url
<GuidoPallemans> uri*
<GuidoPallemans> %22https://github.com/login/oauth/access_token?client_secret=1b5826605af32b20414a1f6909090b239ac3c3fb&redirect_uri=https://api.github.com/zen%22
<om26er> boiko, right, a few hours ago when the mediumtests where failing I tried to run them on my laptop and they ran fine, so the problem is I believe in the jenkins setup
<GuidoPallemans> ah, need urlencode
<boiko> om26er: can you help with that or is this something only fginther can solve?
<om26er> boiko, yeah, this is fginther's thing. I already pinged him
<boiko> om26er: thanks!
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, yes?
<GuidoPallemans> ah no, i'm still having the last problem :D
<popey> nik90_: you around for calculator meeting? We're over-running a bit with RSS reader
<boiko> dpm: joining the calculator design meeting?
<popey> boiko: I'll be there in a bit, still on rss call
<dpm> boiko, I wasn't planning to today, but if popey can't make it, I can join
<popey> be there in ~5m
<boiko> popey: thanks
<popey> nik90_: sorry, brain fart
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: I found a way to test the logging-in, just revoke the app, so that the user has to accept the authorization again
<GuidoPallemans> I'm now going to try your function, as I keep getting reffered to https://api.github.com/zen?error=redirect_uri_mismatch
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, cool, glad you're figuring out how to do it. For now I'm skipping OAuth, and just using the form that opens and the user clicks accept and then has to copy a token back to my app. Not pretty, but a working temporary solution
<GuidoPallemans> yeah, I should do that too :D, but beware the rate limits
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, don't know if Trello has rate limits. They don't seem to have docs about restrictions/legal stuff at all
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: I FUCKING HAVE IT!
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, glad to here that you got it to work
<iBelieve> ** hear
<GuidoPallemans> ill paste it
<GuidoPallemans> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6018190/
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, thanks
<GuidoPallemans> can you do something with that?
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, don't know. The Trello docs mention three different URLs, a request, access, and authorize URL
<GuidoPallemans> the zen url can be anything
<GuidoPallemans> but youll probably need the seperate authorize and access_token pages
<skyitachi> hello everyone, I want to know something ubuntu sdk qml extensions library
<skyitachi> create a sample project with ubuntu sdk qml extensions library, when run it ,it will a dialog popsup, how to use it
<AskUbuntu> I want to use Ubuntu for developing my application - pl help | http://askubuntu.com/q/336306
<xqwzts> skyitachi: someone explained it pretty well in this blog post: http://rschroll.github.io/beru/2013/08/14/reading-files-with-a-c%2B%2B-plugin-in-qml.html
<om26er> any ubuntu-calculator-app developer around ?
<nik90_> Chocanto: ping
<Chocanto> nik90: pong
<nik90_> Chocanto: I almost finished my read c++ plugin
<nik90_> Chocanto: how do I test it?
<nik90_> Chocanto: I did qmake and make and now have .so file
<nik90_> I copied that file into the clock-app folder
<nik90_> but when I run it, it says unable to find plugin
<Chocanto> nik90: You can do a sudo make install :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: would that copy the .so file to the correct place?
<nik90_> or any other files?
<Chocanto> yes, the .so
<Chocanto> and the qmldir
<nik90_> do you know where it will copy it to?
<Chocanto> in something like org/docviewer/file
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> Chocanto: btw i replied to your MP
<nik90_> and also proposed my own
<nik90_> will test and see if it works
<Chocanto> yes I saw :) I will test it ! Thank you
<nik90_> Chocanto: its still very basic, but it is a start :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: Every project need a simple start ! :)
<nik90_> :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: I read something about click package end reading files on g+
<Chocanto> nik90_: DO you think the new permissions system will be a problem ?
<nik90_> Chocanto: It depends. As long as it is in the same folder as the app, it should be fine
<nik90_> Chocanto: outside files however will be restricted
<nik90_> Chocanto: for the core apps it should not be an issue
<nik90_> Chocanto: if it is, then we can get them resolved
<nik90_> Chocanto: so I did sudo make install, and it copies them into the right directory.
<nik90_> Chocanto: on running I get "module "org.docviewer.file" plugin "DocviewerFile" not found"
<nik90_> Chocanto: i imported it using import org.docviewer.file 1.0
<Chocanto> nik90_: Hum... you moved the .so before doing make install ?
<nik90_> Chocanto: no, it moved it automatically
<nik90_> Chocanto: in that org/docviewer/file folder, I see the .so and qmldir files
<Chocanto> nik90_: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/docviewer/file
<Chocanto> ?
<nik90_> Chocanto: yes
<Chocanto> nik90_: Wait, I'm checking how I used it
<Chocanto> nik90_: How your .so is named ?
<Chocanto> nik90_: And in which branch are you working ?
<nik90_> Chocanto: it is called libfilePlugin.so
<nik90_> Chocanto: the main branch lp:file-qml-plugin
<Chocanto> nik90_: Only the one I proposed for merging work
<nik90_> are there any other branches
<nik90_> oh
<Chocanto> nik90_: Yes, before modification it wasn't working
<nik90_> Chocanto: will copy your modification to my branch
<Chocanto> nik90_: Do a simple merge with your branch, it should work fine
<Chocanto> nik90_: And I was thinking about the name problem
<nik90_> Chocanto: why did you name it filePlugin in the qmldir?
<Chocanto> nik90_: Maybe we can do something like a unique File object and in this object other objects like Metadata, Reader and Writer
<nik90_> I thought your class was file
<nik90_> or is that a convention
<Chocanto> nik90_: The qmldir is looking for the .so name, not the class :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: That's why you had the error that Qt could not find your module
<nik90_> ah
<nik90_> Chocanto: so it doesnt matter how many classes are there (metadata, filereader)
<nik90_> it still is called filePlugin
<Chocanto> nik90_: You have one plugin, but many objects created by this plugin
<nik90_> Chocanto: ah yes. Nice I am beginning to get a hang of this :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: I think you can created multiple modules in one plugin but I don't tried this
<Chocanto> -d
<Chocanto> create plugin with Qt is not easy ^^
<nik90_> Chocanto: It works! And even better my read class also works :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: thnx man!
<Chocanto> nik90_: Good ! :D
<Chocanto> nik90_: I did the edit you ask for
 * nik90_ is checking now
<Chocanto> nik90_: I didn't send it, wait ^^
<nik90_> let me know when you push it
<Chocanto> nik90_: But I don't changed the name
<Chocanto> nik90_: I get it temporary, I think it will be better to do like the Ubuntu SDK so
<Chocanto> *do
<nik90_> How does the ubuntu sdk do it?
<Chocanto> nik90_: A big object (File) and sub-object inside (Metadata, Reader, Writer)
<Chocanto> In the file object you have the metadata object, is's more logic
<nik90_> Chocanto: oh okay
<nik90_> Chocanto: but right now we have 2 objects right?
<Chocanto> nik90_: I don't really know how to implement it but.. anyway
<Chocanto> nik90_: Yes :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: We have File (I can rename in FileMetadata) and FileReader
<nik90_> Chocanto: In that case, let's merge our stuff after all the corrections and whatever, and then figure out how to do that :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: Yes, I pushed :)
<Chocanto> nik90_: I have to go, I will merge your stuff later if you want
<nik90_> me too..going for dinner
<nik90_> talk 2 u later
<nik90_> bye
<Chocanto> nik90_: bye
<wellsb> Is there no way for a drop shadow on a rectangle to inherit the corner radius of the source rectangle?
<wellsb> nevermind.  I suspect it is, but my container is cutting it off
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-24
<kaziwaseef> Hello
<kaziwaseef> Could someone tell me how to get my app listed in the ubuntu app showdown list
<Dar-EL> Need help with the cordova api
<Dar-EL> hello?
<commandoline> Dar-EL: there's a #cordova, that's probably a better place to ask cordova questions.This channel is mostly focused on development things specific to the ubuntu platform.
<commandoline> oh, and just asking the question instead of asking to ask often gives more answers/is good practise too. :)
<popey> commandoline: cordova _is_ part of the ubuntu sdk now fyi
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/html5/creating-cordova-ubuntu-qr-code-scanner-html5-app/
<commandoline> popey: Oh, I missed that. :( Thanks, reading...
<popey> np
<randomcpp> nik90, online search is shaping up http://i.imgur.com/QJob3gk.png
<ralphy> Greetings!
<randomcpp> is there anyone who knows inkscape? I need a little favor :)
<GuidoPallemans> Hi everyone
<wellsb> There seems to be a bug if I have a textField within a List Item (Standard, for example), onAccepted does not trigger.  Outside the list item it works fine.  Can somebody confirm?
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu 13.04 unable to locate package ubuntu after installing ubuntu sdk | http://askubuntu.com/q/336701
<mefrio> nik90, ping
<GuidoPallemans> is there a column that has an action when the bottom is reached/in view? mhall119 I saw you had one once for the ubuntu reddit app, but I can't find it
<randomcpp> GuidoPallemans, not column, but flickable widget..
<GuidoPallemans> ah yes
<adi> dpm?
<adi> who's  dpm
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: I had to make it myself, kenvandine did another implementation for Friends
<GuidoPallemans> mhall119: thanks
<GuidoPallemans> I just scrolled down your g+ page all the way to january
<GuidoPallemans> that's a LOT of posts
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: I can get you the code, one second
<GuidoPallemans> im on your launchpad now, ill do it
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: the meat of the code for that is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt/view/head:/SubredditListView.qml#L67
<mhall119> and the two Label items starting on line 21
<GuidoPallemans> thanks
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> I should make this generic and get it into Ubuntu.Components.Extras
<GuidoPallemans> yeah, I was thinking that too
<GuidoPallemans> It would be nice to just have an element Column and grid that autoflicks and has the option of adding rectangles on both sides
<GuidoPallemans> and actions on both sides
<mhall119> agreed, and if you can put together a spec of how you think that should look, both visually and from an API perspective, we can organize some work against it
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> is there another spec that i can kinda follow?
<clepto1995> Is there a signal for when an item from ValueSelector is clicked?
<GuidoPallemans> when it is opened?
<GuidoPallemans> clepto1995: ping
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, hi! yes
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<GuidoPallemans> got it
<GuidoPallemans> ValueSelector.onExpandedChanged
<GuidoPallemans> after that you probably want to do if(ValueSelector.expanded) { ...
<GuidoPallemans> understand me?
<clepto1995> yep
<clepto1995> but I already decide to use another element instead of valueSelector, thanks anyway!
<GuidoPallemans> ah :D
<GuidoPallemans> but remember this
<GuidoPallemans> all elements have a signal for every attribute
<GuidoPallemans> onAttributeChanged
<GuidoPallemans> you will need this more than you think :D
<clepto1995> thanks :)
<clepto1995> but if you have time maybe you can help me with something else? :P
<GuidoPallemans> sure
<GuidoPallemans> but not tooo much, i got my own app for the contest to work on :D
<clepto1995> oh, which is it?
<GuidoPallemans> it's not submitted yet, but it is a github client
<GuidoPallemans> https://github.com/brambram/GithubClient
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, here, https://plus.google.com/106994414439340279133/posts/gnFB6juE4sT
<GuidoPallemans> oh, I wonder how to use that myself, so I won't be able to help you...
<clepto1995> GuidoPallemans, no problem! Good luck with your app!
<GuidoPallemans> thanks!
<rschroll> A long-winded question (apologies in advance):
<rschroll> I'm working on a QML app that needs to do a lot of small processing jobs on start up
<rschroll> To avoid locking the GUI, I want to wait until after that's shown to run them.
<rschroll> My initial thought was to do these jobs in a WorkerScript.  But these jobs depend on a C++ plugin, and it doesn't look like there's any way to use them in the WorkerScript.
<rschroll> Each job should be short, so running them in the main loop should be okay.  But not all of them at once.
<rschroll> In Gtk, I'd use idle_add() to schedule them to run in otherwise idle times of the main loop.
<rschroll> Is there something similar in Qt/QML?  Or is there a better way to accomplish what I want to do?
<GuidoPallemans> The best way to wait in qml for javascript to happen, is using the sequentialanimation
<GuidoPallemans> rschroll: youll need these:
<GuidoPallemans> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-sequentialanimation.html
<GuidoPallemans> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-scriptaction.html
<GuidoPallemans> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-pauseanimation.html
<GuidoPallemans> beware though: you cant recursively enter an animation
<rschroll> Thanks
<rschroll> These are background tasks with no visible component.  Is there no better way?
<GuidoPallemans> I don't know any
<rschroll> OK.  Thanks for the help.  I'll read the docs and see if the animation will work for me
<GuidoPallemans> can I use the theme manager to edit the colors of all my elements at once? I primarily want to change the background color of my pages and the text color of my listitems
<GuidoPallemans> anyone have a palette values example?
<GuidoPallemans> in the call Theme.createStyleComponent("MyItemStyle.qml", myItem) , what type is MyItemStyle?
<Noskcaj> Is quickly still maintained? I develop QA team tool that was written in GTK2 with it, but quickly always crashes
<GuidoPallemans> where can I find info on the friends API?
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: API docs are http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/friends/qmlmodule-friends0-friends-0-1.html
<mhall119> not sure if/where there is more general documentation
<mhall119> GuidoPallemans: as for spec example, here's one that you can use for a basic idea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings
<mhall119> and there's a wiki template page you can use too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpecTemplate
<mhall119> you can create a new page like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/OverScrollFlickableSpec
<mhall119> or whatever name you want to call it, I suck at naming
<GuidoPallemans> thanks for all that!
<mhall119> np
<mefrio> nik90, ping
<AskUbuntu> How can i create fancy app indicator with custom widgets in python? | http://askubuntu.com/q/336861
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-08-25
<AskUbuntu> i18n vs qsTr (what is the difference) | http://askubuntu.com/q/337004
<mefrio> in there any HUD component documentation somewhere?
<wellsb> mefrio: You can read a bit here: https://plus.google.com/109919666334513536939/posts/AE1yHMFFBwh I'm not sure if the official documentation has made it yet
<mefrio> wellsb, it looks good. Thank you!
<clepto1995> nik90, ping
<hakermania> Anyone here using more than 1 keyboard layouts? I'm using English and Greek and some shortcuts do not work while on Greek. Ctrl+Alt+L for example. The thing is that this is true for my program as well :/
<hakermania> Can you reproduce?
<clepto1995> hakermania, yep!
<clepto1995> hakermania, I have the same problem too
<hakermania> clepto1995, I am developing using the Qt libs. I am using QShortcut to setup my shortcuts, but I guess it is Ubuntu's bug. On the other hand, shortcuts are completely usable in some other applications in both languages, like Firefox or VLC
<hakermania> VLC is written in Qt too, but I don't seem to find the word QShortcut in the source code, so his mechanism must be different.
<clepto1995> hakermania, I had the same problem on Luna (ubuntu 12.04 based) and now on Ubuntu Gnome
<hakermania> clepto1995, you know I am Alex, right?
<clepto1995> hakermania, what am I? stupid? :P
<hakermania> clepto1995, quite.
<clepto1995> hakermania, bad for you, partner :P
<clepto1995> nik90, if you have time later check those github issues on CNotes, thanks!
<mefrio> is there anybody who know how to solve this warning: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6024880/ ?
<mefrio> it prevents my HUD to work properly
<clepto1995> mefrio, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/uReadIt/view/head:/uReadIt.qml#L26
<clepto1995> maybe this will help
<mefrio> clepto1995, I am using Ubuntu.Unity.Action for my HUD, not HUD module itself
<clepto1995> mefrio, is it the right way to do it?
<clepto1995> mefrio, link to code?
<mefrio> clepto1995, I want to have different entries in my pages....also Friends is using it too
<mefrio> clepto1995, take a look at Friends http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~super-friends/friends-app/trunk/view/head:/qml/friends-app.qml
<clepto1995> mefrio, no idea :/
<mefrio> clepto1995, thank you anyway :)
<clepto1995> mefrio, maybe you should ask someone from friends app
<mefrio> clepto1995, kenvandine is not here at the moment :(
<mefrio> mhall119, ping
<clepto1995> mefrio, you have added convergence into memories right?
<mefrio> clepto1995, yes
<clepto1995> mefrio, did you use conditional layout?
<mefrio> clepto1995, I found a more simple solution. I just  declared a "wideAspect" bool property and when it is true my sidebar is shown
<mefrio> clepto1995, you can take a look at it here: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories
<clepto1995> mefrio, interesting... thanks!
<mefrio> clepto1995, you are welcome
<GuidoPallemans> put a new app submission on the subreddit, will now post (the same) to g+
<GuidoPallemans> http://redd.it/1l1y5w
<GuidoPallemans> posted on G+
<hakermania> GuidoPallemans, It looks good. I guess judges will again judge based on how cool the app looks and how usable it is from most of the public, not using the initial criteria. That said, your app looks pretty neat :)
<joern__> is it still true the the nexus 4 does not have a dataconnection over GSM/UMTS?
<wellsb> snwh: I shared a post with you on g+
<hakermania> clepto1995, please join #ubuntuforums
<AskUbuntu> Example Java code on Ubuntu one Files API | http://askubuntu.com/q/337072
<snwh> wellsb, i'll check it out
<snwh> nik90, you could add my irc nick to the showdown page as well
<jGleitz> Hey guys! Does anybody know whether, and if yes how, you can set queries that are more complex than just "=" and "*" ?
<jGleitz> (Goes especially to Christian Dywan)
<jGleitz> (I’m talking about queries in U1db.Query, by the way ;) )
<GuidoPallemans> quiet on here today
<GuidoPallemans> anyone from the showdown online?
<hakermania> GuidoPallemans, it is Sunday.
<GuidoPallemans> hakermania: okay :D
<jGleitz> @GuidoPallemans: I’m from the showdown (I particioate), why?
<GuidoPallemans> jGleitz: I was bored, and wondered how far other contestants stand
<jGleitz> GuidoPallemans: Okay :D. Well, not to far I fear. We’re constantly stuck on details :(
<GuidoPallemans> what app do you have?
<GuidoPallemans> I also have that :D
<jGleitz> Geldliste / MoneyList
<jGleitz> What is yours?
<GuidoPallemans> I have 2 games
<GuidoPallemans> reversi and connect 4
<GuidoPallemans> and now I'm making a Github Client
<jGleitz> Cool Thing
<GuidoPallemans> That's what I'm trying
<jGleitz> By the way: Do you have a good name for our app? We think MoneyList sounds dumb and people complain about Geldliste because it’s German.
<jGleitz> How is it going?
<labsin> I'm making an app for the ubuntu showdown. But I have no phone that can run ubuntu touch. I was wondering if I can test it in desktop Ubuntu? (testing Confinement etc). Or if anyone would want to try it out?
<jGleitz> @labsin: We don’t have a phone either. But that’s no problem
<jGleitz> If you download the Ubuntu SDK, you can run your app via qmlscene. Works perfectly fine.
<jGleitz> What do you want to make?
<labsin> jGleitz, It's because I wanted to publish a click package
<jGleitz> Oh, I see ;)
<labsin> I already have a deb package. That's running fine.
<jGleitz> Okay
<labsin> jGleitz, I'm storing some data on the home folder but I don't know it it'll work in confinement. I asked the question on the mailing list and they told me which folder I have access to, but I wan't to test it now :)
<jGleitz> Yeah, we’ll have this problem as well. I think I’ll set up a VM to test on the desktop, but Testing on the phone won’t be possible :(
<labsin> If anyone whould like to test my app on the phone, here's a click package: http://ubuntuone.com/2lyIlBvjPmSy1Ed576z04k
<clepto1995> is anyone willing to help with convergence?
<labsin> clepto1995, what's the problem?
<clepto1995> labsin, I can't get it to work
<labsin> An app?
<clepto1995> labsin, when using conditional layout I get an error about actionManager
<clepto1995> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6026367/
<labsin> clepto1995, I've not seen this component used anywhere yet. Everyone is using States or just inline if checks (...>...?<if true>:<if not>)
<clepto1995> labsin, only the guys with blackjack app is using
<clepto1995> labsin, states/
<clepto1995> ?*
<labsin> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qdeclarativestates.html
<clepto1995> labsin, I see... I'll try something else and see if it works
<labsin> Anyway, it should not give an error. Could you post your qml?
<clepto1995> labsin, yeah, give a sec to push
<clepto1995> labsin, https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch pull and run
<clepto1995> the code for conditional layout is in cnotes.qml
<clepto1995> labsin, I think that one problem is that I can have tabs inside a page (not sure though)
<clepto1995> but I don't think that the main problem
<labsin> There is something strange with that...
<clepto1995> labsin, ?
<labsin> I don't know, I get the same issues.
<clepto1995> labsin, ok, the problem is with NoteView element in line 226
<clepto1995> I think I know a way to fix it
<labsin> Btw: here I did a sidescreen in my app: https://github.com/labsin/solitaire-games/blob/master/layout/GamesPage.qml
<clepto1995> labsin, there is an error in your entry here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AppShowdownList , the link for github is wrong
<labsin> clepto1995, tanx
<clepto1995> labsin, ok! no errors now! :)
<clepto1995> I was right about the tabs...
<labsin> What's the problem? Do you mean the Ubuntu.Components Tabs?
<clepto1995> labsin, yes, something about the tabs was making errors
<labsin> clepto1995, You are using a pageStack. You need to choose between using tabs or a pageStack. Both is not allowed.
<clepto1995> so I moved the Row from NoteView.qml to a different file
<clepto1995> labsin, probably that
<labsin> clepto1995, http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/global-patterns/navigation
<GuidoPallemans> Is it possible to set up a mail using the friends app api?
<clepto1995> hakermania, ping
<hakermania> clepto1995, pong
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<clepto1995> how can I add an icon to my app?
<labsin> clepto1995, Where? When you run it from the sdk, you can't. Then it's the qmlscene icon. To change that icon, you can put an icon named qmlscene.<some extention> in ~/.icons
<labsin> clepto1995, If you distribute it in a deb, you can change the icon in the .desktop file. When installing the deb, you should copy your icon to /usr/share/pixmaps. Then it'll find it if you just put the name without extention in the .desktop file.
<clepto1995> labsin, thanks!
<labsin> clepto1995, I was just looking up all these things (packaging etc) this week. Some things are really hard to find.
<hakermania> clepto1995, I know a couple of stuff about packaging, so, anytime
<clepto1995> labsin, how about click packages? Will the icon be found automatically?
<clepto1995> hakermania, I know too... vault had to be packaged manually... :@
<hakermania> clepto1995, and your anime app, no?
<clepto1995> hakermania, quickly magic :D
<hakermania> clepto1995, oh.
<labsin> clepto1995, I don't know. I think you have to put the icon in the app directory directly and just put the name in the desktop file (cnotes.png -> Icon=cnotes)
<clepto1995> labsin, thanks
<danielholm> hi all, I'm trying to get rid of the first and last character of a string in my QML app using any JS function. I've tried slice, replace, substring, but none work. I get: TypeError: Object  has no method 'slice'
<danielholm> replace "slice" with any other JS function.
<danielholm> why doesnt it work? shouldn't just JS functions work?
<clepto1995> danielholm, code?
<danielholm> clepto1995: http://pastebin.com/4Tb9fPP9
<danielholm> example
<danielholm> I think I got it. I added a function  in a seperate file
<clepto1995> danielholm, it doesn't return error to me
<danielholm> but I really thought that you could use JavaScript functions directly in a QML file
<clepto1995> you can
<clepto1995> https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/blob/master/CNotes.qml#L82 line 81
<danielholm> clepto1995: thanks!
<clepto1995> danielholm, :)
<labsin> btw: clepto1995, why aren't you using u1db? It are bonus point for the contest you know.
<clepto1995> labsin, I know. I had problem using
<danielholm> Yeah, I'm moving to it soon as well
<clepto1995> labsin, after the convergence I'll focus on u1db
<clepto1995> its a must
<labsin> clepto1995, the biggest problem I had with it was that the contents var is a reference. You can't write directly to it. You first have to copy that into a js variable and edit that and then copy that one back.
<clepto1995> but to tell you the truth... I'm tired... I've been working non stop on CNotes for two weeks...
<clepto1995> labsin, I'll came back to you when its time :P
<labsin> i'm now at a point where everything takes more time than I have. So I'll just go to bed. By
<clepto1995> labsin, goodnight!
<danielholm> take care
<danielholm> too late
<clepto1995> going to bed too... night
<danielholm> alright, I have another issue someone might give me a hand with
<danielholm> I'm trying to use this CryptoJS; http://code.google.com/p/crypto-js/#AES
<danielholm> to be more specific, I'm trying to encrypt/decrypt a string using AES. the thing is that the string isn't the same decrypted as when I was encrypting it
<GuidoPallemans> danielholm: have you tried calling decrypt(encrypt("testMessage", "testpass"), "testpass") ?
<GuidoPallemans> if that doesnt give "testMessage",  the library is bad
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: no I havent
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: only just like the examples
<GuidoPallemans> huh
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: but that would be impossible to do anyway
<GuidoPallemans> hmm
<danielholm> GuidoPallemans: since I need "testMessage" to begin with
<GuidoPallemans> but just try to execute that line
<danielholm> on it! :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-18
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> seb128: ping
<mihir> dholbach: Morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mihir> dholbach: hey , how are you doing ? how was your weekend ?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<mihir> dholbach: it was long weekend in India , it was good here :)
<shuduo> seems something changed in webview component of recent builds. my two apps based on webview can't show the content of web page but just show busy icon.
<dholbach> mihir, very nice! :)
<justCarakas> good morning
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: you have BQ phone already, right ? I just got one. Anything I should know before I try to flash it ?
<kalikiana> ybon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1276658
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1276658 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Add offline cache" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> see my comments
<kalikiana> now we need a ual developer
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Bad Poetry Day! :-D
<justCarakas> I could write poetry, and I could do well, but I didn't do that, when you read this you can see
<justCarakas> something like that JamesTait ?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, good effort!
<ybon> kalikiana: thanks
<justCarakas> :p I actually do write poetry :p
<ybon> kalikiana: do you think there is any workaround? Can I set env var from my .desktop file for example?
<JamesTait> justCarakas, nothing involving green putty, I hope. ;)
<justCarakas> nope
<justCarakas> JamesTait: http://carakas.be/gedichten/2013/What+do+you+see
<justCarakas> most of my poems are dutch
<JamesTait> I can relate to the sentiment of that poem.
<justCarakas> :)
<kalikiana> ybon: mmm I don't think you can. unless you had C++ code
<kalikiana> justCarakas: first line, youR
<kalikiana> I know exactly the feeling described there
<kalikiana> nicely written
<justCarakas> hehe thx kalikiana
 * kalikiana will read the Dutch ones later as they're harder to process in my head :-P
<justCarakas> :)
<justCarakas> fixed it, it should be updated when the serverside cache is updated
<dholbach> beuno, did you see the bug report about myapps not allowing some apps to be published?
<dholbach> bug 1358102
<ubot5> bug 1358102 in Developer registration portal "Some apps can't be approved" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358102
<popey> dholbach: thanks for filing that bug
<dholbach> popey, no worries
<nik90> popey: Can you help find someone to review some qml MPs of the clock app?
<nik90> popey: I will meanwhile review and fix some calendar app stuff
<rpadovani> nik90, I'm available right now
<nik90> rpadovani: Hi, can you review the MPs proposed by me at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/+activereviews
<nik90> rpadovani: in particular https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812 which has been around for 41 days nearly
<rpadovani> nik90, wow, Lot of work :-) I'm on it!
<nik90> rpadovani: 4 MPs.. although the 4th https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-timezone-error-handling/+merge/231070 has been reviewed and approved already. So 3 Mps then :)
<popey> thanks rpadovani ☻
<nik90> mzanetti: can you approve and top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/improve-timezone-error-handling/+merge/231070. You had a first look at it in the weekend. It is also approved by DanChapman.
<nik90> mzanetti: actually don't top approve since its prerequisite branch needs to go in first.
<popey> nik90: seems we wont have a promoted image today, so I'd recommend pushing a new version to the store as and when you're happy with what's landed
<popey> we'll look to switch the apps as soon as we're confident we have a promotable image coming
<nik90> popey: I have already pushed the 3 MPs above to the store since friday :D
<nik90> popey: but yeah I will push out an update if we land more fixes
<rpadovani> nik90, nameFilters: [ "*.ogg", "*.mp3" ]. Why only these two? :-)
<nik90> rpadovani: ah that's because those two file types are the only ones in the ringtone folder.
<nik90> rpadovani: we don't support custom ringtones yet
<rpadovani> nik90, ahhhh, ok, thanks!
<rpadovani> code looks good, time to try on phone!
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<nik90> Good Morning :D
<nik90> mihir: do you know when kunal usually comes online on IRC?
<rpadovani> There is someone on rev 197?
<nik90> rpadovani: me. why?
<rpadovani> nik90, does the datetime indicator works? On my phone the clock in up right angle is blocked always on the same minute
<nik90> rpadovani: yup, known bug
<nik90> rpadovani: also the datetime indicator is empty
<rpadovani> nik90, yap, ok, thanks
<nik90> rpadovani: it is one of the promotion blockers which started at #189
<rpadovani> nik90, btw, approved and top approved https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx a lot
 * rpadovani needs to read blocker mail, lol
<rpadovani> nik90, next one? https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/json-search-ui/+merge/230339 ?
<nik90> rpadovani: yes
<mihir> nik90: nope , he usually not on IRC,  you can send an email to him
<beuno> popey, will take care of it
<nik90> mihir: :/ thnx anyway
<mihir> nik90: np :)
<mihir> nik90: i might need your help on customizing AbstractButton
<nik90> mihir: I am working on improving https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/CanderMan-List/+merge/231122, but just ping away if you are stuck
<mihir> nik90: i will be doing after my office hours not now..:)
<nik90> mihir: ack
<nik90> popey: it seems like none of the calendar app files have copyright license headers
<popey> hah. doh
<popey> let me see...
<mihir> nik90: popey  you meant this , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079157/ ?
<popey> yes
<nik90> mihir: yes
<nik90> mihir: although that copyright header was improved in the new clock app
<popey> its in the debian/copyright, but not the individual files
<mihir> nik90: i'll update this..i'll take reference from Clock app.
<mihir> popey: it has to be in all the .qml / .js files ?
<mihir> nik90: ^^^
<nik90> mihir: take it from the new clock app. https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml
<popey> anything that consititudes code..
<mihir> nik90: sure , thanks for this.
<nik90> mihir: np
<nik90> mihir: Btw I will be updating all import statement to Ubuntu.components 1.1
<mihir> nik90: I was doing that, but i wanted to make sure it doesn't break any functionality, that's why i was little worried to change.
<nik90> mihir: well easiest way to check is updating them and run the ap tests, no?
<mihir> nik90: hmm  yup that's the way, we're still left with writing AP's for all the functionalities.
<nik90> mihir: ok
<rpadovani> nik90, I don't know if you know, but the city online search is a bit strange. If I want to add "Samarcanda", if I wirite "Samarcan" nothing appears, and I have to write all the name. I think should appears all the names that partially match the textfield, if 4 or more letters have been written
<mihir> popey: does this bug still exists , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1341697 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341697 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Future instances of repeat events not showing after sync" [Critical,Triaged]
<rpadovani> mihir, I'm not able to reproduce it with my google calendar
<mihir> rpadovani: so it shows all the recurrence for you ?
<rpadovani> mihir, yap
<rpadovani> mihir, I have all the ubuntu meeting until the eternity :-)
<mihir> hmm thanks for confirming rpadovani  :)
<mihir> mhall119: ping !!
<popey> dholbach: can you review https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/989/ ? seems to have been sat around a while?
<dholbach> popey, bizarre - I didn't see it in the review list
<popey> yeah, odd
<dholbach> I still can't see it there
<dholbach> beuno, ^
<dholbach> popey, let me review the others first
<popey> k
<dholbach> popey, maybe beuno can let us know why it's not turning up on the review list right now
<beuno> popey, dholbach, ack, also addde to my list
<dholbach> beuno, thanks
<beuno> dholbach, the short answer is
<beuno> because it's in "needs information" from the deeloper
<dholbach> beuno, but since then he uploaded two new versions
<popey> but i updated it
<popey> oh, i have a "resubmit application" button
<popey> let me press that :D
<beuno> you guys just want to make me look bad
<popey> Your application has been submitted for review.
<popey> yes, thats all i live for
<dholbach> beuno, are there other ways to upload a new version?
<dholbach> other than "resubmit"?
<beuno> yeah, I think the UI around some of these flows can be improved a bit
<popey> dholbach: does it show in the list now?
<beuno> dholbach, I think in the initial submission stage, no
<dholbach> popey, yes
<beuno> but I'll fix that to feel more natural and predictable
<popey> sweet
<beuno> it's obscure for historical reasons
<dholbach> beuno, I'm just wondering if other apps were caught in the same trap
<beuno> maybe
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> popey, all your apps are approved now
<beuno> lets call it "vacation" instead of "trap"
<popey> ta
<popey> [Send app to happy place]
<popey> need a button which says that
<beuno> popey, I await your greasmonkey extension.
<popey> hah
<dholbach> :-)
<rpadovani> popey, there is an open ticket on canonical portal about predictive search for http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/ ?
<rpadovani> popey, I mean, I expect that 'Samarcan' gives me 'Samarcanda', but if you query Samarcan result is empty
<rpadovani> http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Samarcan
<rpadovani> http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Samarcanda
<popey> no bug that I know of
<rpadovani> popey, could you please open one? I think is quite important
<popey> did it used to work?
<rpadovani> dunno
<rpadovani> maybe is a feature request
<nik90> let me check in the old clock app
<rpadovani> ah, in the old clock app yes
<rpadovani> http://api.geonames.org/searchJSON?style=full&username=uweatherdev&name_startsWith=Farnbor&maxRows=25&featureClass=P
<popey> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames is the bug tracker for it
<rpadovani> thanks sir
<nik90> rpadovani, popey: It doesn't work in the old clock app. So we are not regressing,
<nik90> its a feature request
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1045224
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1045224 in Ubuntu Geonames "search string 'Pari' doesn't return 'Paris' " [Low,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> Do you think we can up the Importance? i mean, maybe it's me, but I'm a bit annoyed about this
<nik90> rpadovani: ok, but I don't think we can get it in before RTM. But let's see what happens
<nik90> rpadovani: thnx a lot
<rpadovani> nik90, yw, anything else?
<nik90> rpadovani: how familiar are you with QML unit tests?
<rpadovani> nik90, ~0
<nik90> I use QTests as recommended by mzanetti
<nik90> rpadovani: ah ok. np
<nik90> rpadovani: I recommend keeping an eye on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-first-qmltest/+merge/230702 since you might need to add unit tests to reminders app as well
<rpadovani> nik90, thanks!
<m-b-o> nik90: how do get the correct time out of the timezone? since geoname-lookup has no "dst" field for timezones
<m-b-o> nik90: is there or will be a sdk component for this?
<nik90> m-b-o: you have to use QTimeZone class where you can set the timezoneID and get the local time there
<m-b-o> nik90: clock app has thisalready, I guess?
<nik90> m-b-o: QTimezone will automatically take care of dst and all the other rules
<nik90> m-b-o: yes, we wrote a custom c++ plugin class
<m-b-o> nik90: ok, thanks! will borrow that one :)
<nik90> m-b-o: :) You can't borrow it just like that though since we integrate and calculate the data in a list which was required for the world clock city list
<nik90> m-b-o: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/files/head:/backend/modules/Timezone/
<nik90> m-b-o: however you will be able to see what functions we use. So it shouldn't be hard to create one quickly for your usecase
<m-b-o> nik90: ok, I will have a look :)
<popey> rpadovani: I'll take a look at it
<rpadovani> thanks
<Mirv> dbarth: if you can confirm it builds with that changed in debian/control at lp:~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/master , you could probably just quickly rebuild it.
<Mirv> mardy: changing ^ to this channel since you're here, libmirclient-dev dependency would need to be libmirclient-dev [!arm64 !powerpc !ppc64 !ppc64el] (and online-accounts would need to accept it can build without it)
<Mirv> mardy: or simply !powerpc !ppc64el would be enough for Ubuntu, arm64 has Mir at the moment and arm64 build even succeeded in the PPA
<Mirv> mardy: of course, you may need to change some build files to not build the trusted session / Mir support if it's not installed
<mardy> Mirv: ah, I didn't know that mir was not available in all platforms
<mardy> Mirv: thanks, I'll fix that
<Mirv> mardy: thanks! hopefully it's not a big thing, but at least it should have zero effect on other platforms where things continue to be built normally
<karni> kalikiana: zsombi: Hi guys! Is there a chance we can do anything to get this landed? [1] It's been a while now since this branch has been proposed, and I heard from Christian it's not being landed because of unrelated unstable tests. This bug is pain to users testing our app. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/organizationDomain/+merge/230085
<karni> Your insight appreciated, thanks!
<zsombi> karni: once the app_launcher gets fixed... sorry, yet all our stuff - since last Wednesday!!! are pending there
<karni> zsombi: I see. Do you know if it's actively being worked on (app_launcher)?
<zsombi> karni: yes, it is
<karni> zsombi: thanks man
<zsombi> karni: welcome
<mzanetti> nik90: hey, here's a quiz for you: how many bugs can you spot? http://i.imgur.com/yLOs1Dl.png
<popey> haha
<nik90> mzanetti: the times are off...that's indicator-datetime's fault :P
<popey> translation...
<mzanetti> nik90: no.. the app froze
<nik90> wat
<popey> oof
<mzanetti> nik90: yes, the translation too
<mzanetti> and the Next alarm in is too small, doesn't say when
<nik90> mzanetti: ah the Next Alarm string is not yet implemented.. I am working on it atm.
<nik90> mzanetti: so it shows "next alarm in..." always :D
<mzanetti> nik90: I guess it shouldn't be in that label though
<nik90> mzanetti: what do you mean? When the feature is implemented it will "next alarm in 3h20m" according to design atleast
<mzanetti> nik90: but when the app is not frozen it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/lJRCPBv.png
<mzanetti> doesn't really help
<nik90> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1357945
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357945 in Ubuntu UX "[bottom edge] Current bottom edge hint timeout makes it difficult to read the bottom edge action" [Low,Confirmed]
<nik90> mzanetti: I have requested that it behaves like the unity8 dash bottom edge hint
<mzanetti> nik90: we (as in unity-team) are really unhappy with that label tbh
<mzanetti> and it's probably going away
<nik90> mzanetti: oh :P
<nik90> mzanetti: well dialer, contacts etc uses it and I don't think we will change that before RTM. it is design call I am afraid
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> well, just saying
<nik90> btw how did you get the clock app to freeze? Did it run for a really long time or something?
<nik90> it could be an indicative of a memory leak some where perhaps?
<mzanetti> dunno... I woke up at 8 today. decided I can't get up yet, set an alarm to 9 and went back to sleep. now I just noticed that the app is still open, but not updating time any more
<mzanetti> the time it froze is when I woke up and changed the alarm...
<justCarakas> is there someone of online accounts I can ask a question ?
<mzanetti> justCarakas: you can try mardy
 * mardy hides ;-)
<justCarakas> found you :p
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm strange...I will try to keep the app open for a long time and see if I can reproduce it.
<nik90> I figured popey might have hit this issue long time ago with his usual experience to hit strange bugs :P
<popey> ☻
<mzanetti> nik90: btw... the app was crashing constantly when setting the alarm (might be related to the bug I fixed which is not released yet)
<nik90> mzanetti: yup..oh you are on devel!
<mzanetti> nik90: so I had old and new clock open and tried getting that alarm set to 9 with both... eventually I succeeded and left both open
<justCarakas> mardy: this bug was filed a while ago to the calendar team but they say it is for online accounts but after that it looks like an abandoned place, can you tell me if and when there could be a fix for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1309042/ ? it is keeping me from switching to U touch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> nik90: no... on the promoted one. I installed the new clock app from the store
<nik90> mzanetti: yeah that's what I meant..I am rocking the devel-proposed one :)
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, it's my dogfooding phone
<nik90> mzanetti: :D
<nik90> mzanetti: oh btw go ahead and add some world cities that you helped implemented
<nik90> implement*
<mzanetti> so the thing is, I usually don't care much for the time in other places :D
<nik90> lol
<mzanetti> london might be an exception... but I mostly manage to subtract 1 :)
<mzanetti> ok. lemme add my work mates timezones, just to test the feature
<mzanetti> looks nice :)
<nik90> :D
<mzanetti> nik90: wondering if the local clock shouldn't stick around and only the list of other places should scroll
<nik90> it helps me know when to ping charles, mhall119, popey etc..
<nik90> mzanetti: but then you need to scroll the local clock down to see the add city button
<mzanetti> yeah... fair point
<nik90> although I keep triggering that "add city" button accidentally when I try to scroll down after seeing the world city times.
<nik90> I might ask the designer to see if we can change that
<mardy> justCarakas: no, online accounts doesn't know anything about calendars
<mzanetti> nik90: +1
<charles> nik90: pong?
<justCarakas> any idea what I should do to get it fixed mardy
<nik90> charles: oh no..I didnt ping you
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> nik90: my suggestion: use the normal page header, move the add city into the settings button and make only the city list scroll
<mardy> justCarakas: you'd better talk with bfiller, I don't know enough about calendar-app to help you
<mzanetti> nik90: actually, I guess alarms are more important than world clocks... so maybe swap the alarms pull-up thing with the world city list even
<justCarakas> bfiller: this bug was filed a while ago to the calendar team but they say it is for online accounts but after that it looks like an abandoned place, can you tell me if and when there could be a fix for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/sync-monitor/+bug/1309042/ ? it is keeping me from switching to U touch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nik90> mzanetti: I will check with design
<mhall119> nik90: btw, I'm still getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1358309
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358309 in Indicator Date and Time "Repeating alarms don't repeat" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> popey: are you able to reproduce ^^
<popey> nope
<nik90> mhall119: I have been waking up to my daily alarms for several weeks now..I am not sure why I cannot reproduce it.
<popey> i set two alarms on my phone, one for 12:00 lunch and one for friday at 17:00 and they both go off all the time
<nik90> exactly
<nik90> mhall119: old or new clock app?
<mhall119> do you both have calendar events synced to those phones?
<popey> yes
<mhall119> nik90: doesn't seem to matter
<nik90> mhall119: I do have calendar events synced
<mhall119> nik90: I'm pretty sure it's in the datetime indicator
<mhall119> not the clock app
<nik90> its really weird
<beuno> dholbach, I'm in for the frameworks air thingie, btw
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> bzoltan, ^ you as well?
<bzoltan> dholbach: beuno: I am all here boys, shaved and fresh :)
<dholbach> rock and roll - see you in a bit more than an hour then :)
<beuno> if I have to shave, I'm out.
<nik90> beuno: you can disable the video :P
<beuno> but then you wouldn't see my awesome beard, and then we all loose
<nik90> lol
<nik90> popey: design bugs incoming :D...I got my work cut out for the week
<popey> nik90: "yay"
<nik90> :P
<nik90> zsombi: Would you have time to work on the alarm enable/disable switch issue with me tomorrow? It is getting more attention from the designers.
<zsombi> nik90: tomorrow yes, not today pls
<bzoltan> dholbach: I'll bring kalikiana too
<nik90> zsombi: me busy today too
<dholbach> bzoltan, the more the merrier
<bzoltan1> dholbach: will you paste the link to the hangout?
<dholbach> if you're interested in a discussion about ubuntu app frameworks, we are going to have a hangout in 5m on http://ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> let mhall119 or myself know if you want to join in
<zsombi> seb128: ping
<seb128> zsombi, you already did that this morning, I usually don't reply to contentless pings...
<zsombi> seb128: ah, ok :D
<seb128> zsombi, if you have a question please state it so I can decide if I've the slots to start the discussion
<zsombi> seb128: Slider issue in System Settings
<seb128> what sort of issue?
<zsombi> seb128: ai, sire!
<zsombi> seb128: lemme show the bug
<zsombi> seb128: bug #1353966
<ubot5> bug 1353966 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[SDK] Slider does not work in a List View" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353966
<brendand> balloons, hey
<zsombi> seb128: so, Ive tried to alter the Flickab;e's interactive property with a Binding, but that doesn't return the original value if there was no property bound to the interactive :/
<balloons> brendand, howdy
<brendand> balloons, in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/revision/253#manifest.json.in were you thinking that the x-test:autopilot:depends property would work?
<zsombi> seb128: what I was thinking is that you can eventually provide a temporary binding in your Flickable - which is as ugly as it can be - so the Binding can return the proper value, or we simply alter the Flickable's interactive property by assignment, which in your case migth work until you do a binding on that
<balloons> brendand, ? what do you mean? if I remember correctly I ran using that setup
<zsombi> seb128: in which case the binding will be broken
<brendand> balloons, it seems ci didn't like it
<brendand> balloons, which is using phablet-click-test-setup obviously
<seb128> zsombi, not sure I've an opinion on that, the different solutions seems like workaround
<balloons> brendand, it's for autopkgtest, but shouldn't break anything
<balloons> brendand, reminders has the same in trunk :-)
<brendand> balloons, no - but it doesn't fix it either :)
<seb128> zsombi, kenvandine did the change to add the slider to the sound panel btw, maybe he has an opinion
<seb128> could you try asking on #ubuntu-touch?
<balloons> brendand, "fix"? fix what/
<seb128> oh
<seb128> he's not online
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> I feel like I'm missing some context here
<zsombi> seb128: ok, I'll try to catch him
<brendand> balloons, filemanager broke on the dashboard
<seb128> zsombi, thanks
<zsombi> seb128: both are workarounds and the upstream bug is not progressing :( and there's no trivial solution on that
<brendand> balloons, ci uses phablet-click-test-setup and that doesn't cause python3-lxml to be installed, so it was failing with the missing dependency
<zsombi> seb128: I thank you, finally I know to whom to talk :D
<seb128> zsombi, I would suggest you just pick the workaround you find best and merge propose the change?
<balloons> brendand, ahh sure. Adding x-test had nothing to do with ci, just making sure autopkgtest continues to work
<zsombi> seb128: yeah... the toolkit's workaround sounds better, at least we can control it more, but in case it overrides the property binding, it won't work for anyone :( that's why I thought maybe a small hack on app would be wiser...
<zsombi> seb128: but I'll catch up with Ken, thx!!
<seb128> yw!
<balloons> brendand, for python3-lxml it will need to be an MP in CI tools.. outside of autopkgtest, there's not way to fix it
<balloons> so we can push something to lp"ubuntu-test-cases
<brendand> balloons, that's cool - i'm just wondering if it was detected in CI before landing
<brendand> balloons, or not
<balloons> brendand, I assume it would fail unless python3-lxml is installed on the image by something else
<mihir> nik90: ping
<mihir> nik90: i have pushed MR for copyright headers , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/CopyrightHeaderComments/+merge/231227
<nik90> mihir: go ahead...brb in 15 secs
<nik90> mihir: will look at it. Can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-calendarchoicepage/+merge/231176 for me pls
 * mihir reviews MR 
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<mihir> nik90: reviewed your MR :)
<nik90> mihir: I approved and top approved your mr
<mihir> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> mihir: u 2 :)
<mihir> balloons: hi
<balloons> mihir, gello
<mihir> balloons: do you have couple of mins ?
<balloons> mihir, what's up?
<mihir> balloons: i am doing great, how was your weekend ?
<balloons> mihir, excellent, thanks
<mihir> balloons: i was wondering if we can fix the Ap issues on Calendar.
<balloons> mihir, sure, I seem to remember a new-event issue.. is that what you mean?
<mihir> balloons: yup , you showed that is breaking because of delay bug , and you said my machine is fasters so it passes all the Tests heehe
<balloons> mihir, ahh right indeed. So mihir do you have a thought on how to wait for things to be loaded?
<mihir> balloons: i guess , i should add sleep to break AP on my system right ?
<nik90> mihir: btw you guys referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554 ?
<balloons> I believe so
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90: yup
<mihir> balloons: let me try that.
<balloons> mihir, we want to avoid a sleep, and instead use a wait_for().. we just need something to wait for, heh. Meaning, we need a way to know when the page has fully loaded. Is there a qml property we can use for that page?
<balloons> you have the spinner animation, for instance, we could wait till that object is destroyed
<balloons> make sense ^^
<balloons> ?
<mihir> balloons: yup it does
<mihir> nik90: i wounder how did Jenkins passed your MR..:-|
<mihir> wonder*
<mihir> balloons: ^^
<balloons> mihir, ? who's mr and why? I'm confused?
<mihir> balloons:  i just took latest from trunk , made changes and pushed it Jenkins failed it ttps://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/CopyrightHeaderComments/+merge/231227
<mihir> balloons: same has been done by nik90 and it Jenkis approves the MR..https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-calendarchoicepage/+merge/231176
<balloons> mihir, the issue you are fighting occurs in trunk too
<balloons> mihir, look at the very end of http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1596/artifact/calendar_app.tests.test_new_event.NewEventTestCase.test_delete_event_must_remove_it_from_day_view%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv, from that mp
<mihir> balloons: i see that , i wonder how did nik90 MR got approved
<mihir> balloons:  it is just about time , so it passes  ?
<nik90> mihir: no the failure happens occasionally
<nik90> mihir: I noticed my MP fail the first time due to the delete event AP test failing
<mihir> nik90: yup , that's what I am confirming..
<balloons> mihir, nik90 yep yep
<balloons> so mihir can you make the fix?
<mihir> balloons: i am trying with , ensure_visible i am not sure this would be correct method or not looking into APIs
<balloons> mihir, let me look at it with you then, one sec
<mihir> balloons: i should check ActivityIndicator then wait , else proceeed further
<mihir> balloons: ActivityIndicator is the spinner in Dayview
<balloons> mihir, ok, so it's ActivityIndicator? cool. You would wait_for it to be destryed
<mihir> balloons: yup
<mihir> balloons: i gave objectName to that
<mihir> i'll have to update delete_event test case
 * balloons pulls code
<balloons> so mihir we'll want to ensure it's used by all the tests
<mihir> balloons: yup true, i think we can write this into get_day_view so it'll be handeld automatically in all the cases.
<mihir> balloons: we'll be using this , wait_until_destroyed correct ?
<balloons> so I think get_eventis the place
<balloons> mihir, yep
<balloons> mihir, so actually it's probably in _get_event_bubbles
<balloons> or _get_current_day_component
<ahayzen> balloons, so i'm going back to the ap tests refactor :) ... u said i should be able to have the old and new tests at the same time in the same files....
<ahayzen> balloons, but the old emulator MainView inherits toolkit_emulators.MainView and the new one ubuntuuitoolkit.MainView ? can the old tests use the new class?
<balloons> ahayzen, you can convert everything over at once.. it's just a renaming thing actually
<balloons> the underlying helpers are the same
<balloons> you can do the rename before or after the refactor
<balloons> it's a seperate thing
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool i'll try ;) .... ah ok....i may do before then
<ahayzen> balloons, also the py3 convert i will have to change the cmakes?
<balloons> ahayzen, it's already py3, unless I'm crazy
<ahayzen> is it?....
<balloons> I run it as py3
<balloons> the conversion was done some time agao
<ahayzen> balloons, this in the cmake doesn't look very py3y COMMAND python -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print get_python_lib()"
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed it's not
<balloons> when the conversion happened it's py2 and py3 compatible
<balloons> try running the tests with autopilot3
<balloons> they will run :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah :) ... ok i'll try that in a bit... are the emulators py3 as well? or do they not matter as i can do them now
<balloons> ahayzen, yes emulator is also py2 and py3
<balloons> ahayzen, btw, it's helpers.. don't use emulators anymore :-)
<balloons> you can even rename the file and should
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet ... so basically swap all toolkit_emulators.abc for ubuntuuitoolkit.abc? or is it not a straight as that?
<balloons> or actullay just place it in __init__.py, so ..
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i saw reminders has it in the __init__
<balloons> ahayzen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1341681
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341681 in Ubuntu Clock App "Autopilot tests should stop using deprecated emulators module" [Undecided,In progress]
<balloons> ahayzen, there's some example mp's in there
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :) ok i'll convert the emulators and move it into __init__ after dinner :) thanks for ur help so far
<mihir> balloons: it should be _get_current_day_component
<mihir> balloons: i did write this do you find any issues at glance , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081798/ ?
<mihir> it says object wasn't destroy after 10 seconds
<balloons> mihir, yea I got the same.. So I did something different just now
<balloons> let me share
<mihir> balloons: hehehe
<balloons> mihir, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081815/
<balloons> mihir, whoops, that's not quite it, lol
<popey> ahayzen: pong
<balloons> should be             loading_spinner.running.wait_for(False)
<balloons> let's try
<ahayzen> popey, are there any ms2 guys around you would be able to poke with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1358275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358275 in Ubuntu Music App "SongsModel.status is not set as MediaStatus.Ready if rowCount is zero" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> popey, we found it when testing our content-hub mp and need to figure out if it is actually a ms2 issue ... or us
<popey> ahayzen: only pete-woods or jamesh
<popey> who I will poke when they come online later..
<balloons> mihir, so it works, does it make sense to you?
<popey> afk...
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<balloons> mihir, also I put it inside the _get_event_bubbles as it's really needed for just events, but I can see placing inside _get_current_day_component
<balloons> mihir, also, do other pages use the activityindicator? if not, could they?
 * mihir_ confirms the use of ActiveIndicator
<balloons> I mean, I only find it in timelinebasecomponent
<mihir_> balloons: it is being used in weekview too
<balloons> I shouldn't sidetrack this too much though..
<mihir_> balloons: it uses at two places, day view and weekview.
<balloons> mihir_, ok, so we should do the same in weekview
<mihir_> balloons: yup , did you update _get_current_day_component as well ?
<balloons> but not in this mp :-)
<balloons> mihir_, you could but the try block in either place.. I wouldn't argue too strongly
<balloons> however, _get_event_bubbles is where I would put it, heh, which is why I did
 * balloons wants to see jenkins run it now :-)
<mihir_> balloons: finally it runs :D
<balloons> mihir_, push it up, let's let jenkins have a try
<mihir> balloons: i guess now we can remove the workaround writtien , whta do you say ?
<balloons> mihir, which one is that?
<balloons> I would add the code I put in the paste
<mihir> balloons: i guess we have added  workaround_bug_1350605 because of this refresh issues.
<balloons> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081914/
<mihir> balloons: not talking about recent changes..
<mihir> balloons: talking about this workaround , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8081923/
<balloons> mihir, ohh, no that still exists.. see the bug :-)
<mihir> balloons: there you go , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
 * mihir waits to Jenkis pass this MR 
<nik90> mihir: are you working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1326833?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1326833 in Ubuntu Calendar App "[QA] Need test for adding a new event" [High,Confirmed]
<davmor2> hey guys can some one on a current image add a city to the weather app and let it search and let me know if the spinning red search icon is now not around the x icon in the search box please
<mihir> nik90: i'll start working on that , once I fix the other two
<mihir> nik90: i am waiting for Jenkins to pass the test
<nik90> davmor2: confirmed
<nik90> davmor2: the SDK devs made the x icon smaller. This is causing the bug in the weather app. Should be a simple fix for the weather app devs
<mihir> balloons: It passed :D
<mihir> nik90: could you review an TA MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1188819/+merge/230554
<nik90> balloons: hangout?
<balloons> nik90, yes sorry
<balloons> mihir, nice.. I'll top approve
<balloons> mihir, but first, one more run to make sure it's stable kk?
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<balloons> nik90, thanks for the hangout
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<ahayzen> balloons, is it ok to still use from ubuntuuitoolkit import base and then base.get_qmlscene_launch_command() ?
 * mihir runs jenkins again on MR.
<balloons> mihir, I kicked it off, no need
<balloons> it's running :-)
<mihir> balloons: awesome thanks for that..
<balloons> thanks for the test
<mihir> balloons: thank you for your help, we fixed two AP's if this goes well
<balloons> mihir, yes, you fixed a bug in trunk, and added a test
<balloons> now that is a nice mp
<mihir> balloons: yup , finally learning writting AP.
<mihir> balloons: now regarding using date picker in AP, we should use set_picker function is that correct?
<balloons> mihir, yes indeed
<balloons> anytime there is a helper for something, use it :-) And if there isn't, whine about it and file a bug so it gets made.. lol.. or make a helper and propose it so everyone can use it as part of the toolkit helpers
<balloons> I prefer the latter option :-)
<balloons> mihir, success again.. woot
<balloons> mihir, top approved
<mihir> balloons: wooh, finally :d
<balloons> Letozaf_, so I meant to ask you, how did you solve the page11 issue?
<nik90> balloons: yw
<balloons> nik90, it was you?
<nik90> balloons: ?
<nik90> balloons: no no I was referrring to the hangout :D
<nik90> balloons: Letozaf_ solved that by herself (page11)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I didn't do much, I just branched clock/reboot and put my tests in and instead of page11 I found WorldCityList page
<Letozaf_> balloons, so someone else did the work :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, I just found it done
<Letozaf_> balloons, the test is nearly complete: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/new-add_world_city_test/+merge/231131
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have only an issue with the count property of userWorldCityRepeater
<balloons> Letozaf_, nik90 ahh.. I suspect we may have just encountered something a bit off with the packages at that moment in time.. Makes me feel better
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent news. If there is anything I can help with let me know
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have only one issue with the count property of userWorldCityRepeater but nik90 is looking at this
<nik90> balloons: the issue Letozaf_ has with the count property can be seen within QML as well. So I need to investigate deeper to see what the problem there is.
<Letozaf_> nik90, o/
<balloons> Letozaf_, always finding bugs :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 :P
<nik90> :)
<mihir> balloons: pin
<mihir> balloons: when i pass date to set_picker , it throw back some error like this , any quick ideas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8082696/ ?
<balloons> mihir, code? looks like it can't find 2008
<mihir> balloons: but i passed 2008 as date , so it should be there in picker
<mihir> balloons: here it is , it is very dirty code , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8082708/
<mihir> first three line to parse date , and then it calls function to fill_start_date
<balloons> mihir, what is value?
<balloons> ahh I see
<mihir> balloons: i can see that it parsing properly and take first Year ,
<mihir> balloons: i got let me try that
<mihir> it is past so won't be able to find
<mihir> balloons: worked :D
<ahayzen_> balloons, mind checking over https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-new-emulators-1341681/+merge/231256 when you have a moment?
<balloons> ahayzen_, sure thing
<ahayzen_> balloons, thanks :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, why is the diff so big?
<ahayzen_> balloons, because i moved everything from emulators.py to __init__.py ?
<mihir> balloons: while creating new event , AP should create event for some other day or just open select today's date and go ahead?
<mihir> or balloons we should create new AP for thi s?
<mihir> this*
<ahayzen_> balloons, all that has changed in that massive block is the class MainView inherits from
<ahayzen_> balloons, other than that it is a straight cut and paste
<balloons> ahayzen_, ahh right that's it
<balloons> ahayzen_, looks fine having a look at it
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, thanks for the approval :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was trying to run my tests on my device, but look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8083117/
<balloons> Letozaf_, hmm
<nik90> balloons: could that be similar to the app launch errors that the SDK has atm?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 I have no idea of what this could be :O
<nik90> balloons, Letozaf_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1357252
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357252 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "Upstart jobs specifying cgroup fail to start occasionally" [Critical,Incomplete]
<nik90> Letozaf_: short version: not your fault :)
<Letozaf_> nik90, :-) well this makes me feel better :P
<nik90> hehe
<rpadovani> popey, o/
<popey> rpadovani: o/
<rpadovani> popey, about bug 1357983, it's a regression caused by the fix for slowdown
<ubot5> bug 1357983 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Continuos calculation doesn't work with irrational results" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357983
<rpadovani> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1332567
<popey> oops
<rpadovani> ironically, the mr with more approvation ever for calculator :D
<popey> ☻
<balloons> popey, new calendar just upped
<balloons> Letozaf_, nik90 sorry
<rpadovani> popey, so, I revert this one, reopen the bug about slowdown, or wait to fix it? I have no idea on how fix it, so I think will be a long work, what bug do you prefer?
<rpadovani> meanwhile, I'll write autopilot test to make balloons happy :-)
<nik90> balloons: ?
<balloons> rpadovani, ohh brillant.
<balloons> nik90, I didn't answer her before it got too late
<balloons> heh, she quit as I tried to do so
<nik90> balloons: ah..no worries I can inform her by email
<ahayzen_> balloons, should we be using? self.pointing_device = Pointer(self.input_device_class.create())
<ahayzen_> balloons, or were we supposed to be using something else now?
<rpadovani> popey, mhh, it's a bit late, we'll talk better tomorrow
<ahayzen_> balloons, or is it just in the ubuntuuitoolkit.MainView ? as i haven't seen it declared in the clockapp tests yet
<popey> rpadovani: ok
<balloons> ahayzen_, no need to declare it at all
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok cool
<balloons> :-)
 * ahayzen_ thinks he is nearly there with an initial mini conversion
<cryptoguy> hello
<cryptoguy> anyone there?
<cryptoguy> any ideas for a new app?
<popey> cryptoguy: hi
<nik90> cryptoguy: just check what apps you run on your current phone and see if it is missing on ubuntu touch?
<cryptoguy> I'm talking about new ideas
<nik90> cryptoguy: you have any particular category in mind?
<cryptoguy> well... not really, any good idea will do
 * popey looks at his phone
<cryptoguy> nik90: what do you have in mind?
<nik90> cryptoguy: I would like to see Trello on ubuntu touch, but it is not exactly new
<cryptoguy> nik90: It's a nice app indeed...
<cryptoguy> nik90: something else...?
<nik90> cryptoguy: AntennaPod (podcast app)
<popey> I'd like a mumble app
<cryptoguy> popey: what's a mumble app?
<popey> and a voice memo app
<popey> http://wiki.mumble.info/wiki/Main_Page
<popey> thats mumble
<popey> its a voice chat system like teamspeak
<popey> open source, so needs porting
<cryptoguy> popey: oh I see, seems good
<nik90> balloons: coudl you trigger jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959
<nik90> balloons: it failed for no apparent reason..want to check if it had to do with a missing package dependency
<popey> erk, jenkins barfed on me
 * popey asks in -ci-eng
<nik90> balloons: ping
<ahayzen_> balloons, ping as well :)
<nik90> elopio: ping
<nik90> ahayzen_: make sure to ask balloons phone number to find another way of contacting (nudging) him :D
<ahayzen_> nik90, hah :) we need a direct line to him ;)
<nik90> ahayzen_: exactly
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-19
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<gerlowskija> Does anyone know how to re-trigger a Phone-Apps-Jenkins-Bot build on an MP?  I'm completely blanking on how I've done it in the past.
<liuxg> I am now using virtualbox on trusty. When I enable 3D acceleration, I got the following error: libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo
<liuxg> the opengl error on virtualbox  happens exactly the same as the one described here at https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12941
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> Good morning :)
<Mirv> hey nik90 :)
<nik90> Mirv: Hi :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: I fixed the comments you made on https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776 and improved a couple of things. We also discussed with Ken and Bill about the lack of tests, and concluded it's not really possible to add the until some work that Richard Huddy is doing now is completed. Bill is ok for now to not have tests on that branch
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: do you think we can get it reviewed and in today ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I’ll try to, but I’ve got a couple of urgent issues to fix in browser and webapp container, so it probably won’t be before later this afternoon
<oSoMoN> putting it on my list anyway
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: no problem even if it's tomorrow. I won't be around but I will look at it if there's anything I need to fix
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Humanitarian Day! :-D
<bzoltan1> nik90: thanks for helping with the support :)
<nik90> bzoltan1: again np :)
<dholbach> beuno, lool: I followed up on the mailing list thread about where the frameworks info should live
<lool> ok thanks
<dholbach> beuno, you had less interest in the API scraping part of the discussion, right (just for call scheduling purposes)?
<dholbach> lool, kalikiana, mhall119, bzoltan1: I sent out a meeting invite for the second part of the frameworks discussion we had yesterday (more api tracking)
<dholbach> I'll send another mail about the "supporting apps running on different frameworks" subject, so we can figure out who we need for that discussion
<beuno> dholbach, indeed. I don't think the server has a lot to do there
<dholbach> beuno, if we should ever hook up the reviewers tools with some kind of api verification, you'll get that for free anyway
<kalikiana> dholbach: hmmm I think I'll be sitting in the train(station) at that time so I'll probably not make it
<dholbach> kalikiana, ok, let me reschedule
<kalikiana> could we do it on friday same time?
<dholbach> kalikiana, yeah, I was going to suggest the same :)
<kalikiana> cool
<dholbach> moved, let me all know if that works for you
<beuno> dholbach, exactly
<pr_nizar> Hi guys! I'm new to Ubuntu developpement and searching for information regarding building apps through launchpad. I have a project of building a Qt5 webkit app and wanted to ask: how to use external tools in the build process? Let's say I wanted to use grunt to concatenate and minify js and css files prior of building the app. How to proceed?
<nerochiaro> renatu: have you seen my email ?
<renatu> nerochiaro, yes
<nerochiaro> renatu: will you take care of it then ?
<renatu> I will take a look later, I am finishing some pending tasks first
<renatu> nerochiaro, yes I will take care of it
<nerochiaro> renatu: thank you
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: after the standup would you have a few minutes to help me with a problem I'm having in running AP tests on the device ? (or point me to someone who can help me ?)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure, let’s talk after the standup
<kissiel> Hi guys!
<kissiel> do you know why labels of page head actions don't show up? ( like the ones in here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/ )
<nik90> kissiel: it is hard to debug without seeing any code :)
<kissiel> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8089418/
<nik90> kissiel: the code looks okay to me. What errors do you see?
<kissiel> nik90, I don't see any labels (or icons in those examples) in the page head
<nik90> kissiel: let me test it out. 1 min
<kissiel> nik90, sure, thanks!
<zyga> nik90: FYI: same result
<nik90> zyga: yup, let me debug
<nik90> zyga, kissiel: found the issue :)
<kissiel> nik90, yay, do share!
<nik90> zyga, kissiel: You need to add "useDeprecatedToolbar: false" in MainView{}
 * kissiel checks
<nik90> kissiel: that tells the SDK to use the new header action buttons instead of the old toolbars
<zyga> nik90: hmm, IIRC I had that set up but I got no labels
<zyga> nik90: just the buttons
<nik90> zyga: yes, by default it only shows the icons
<kissiel> nik90, zyga, it fixes the icon issue, but labels are not there...
<nik90> zyga: the text is shown only when the it is in the overflow menu which happens where there are more than 3 actions
<nik90> kissiel: ^^
<kissiel> nik90, okay, so it's a feature :D
<nik90> kissiel: yes :)
<nik90> kissiel: If you report a bug against the SDK about making this clear in the documentation, I can improve it :)
<zyga> ahh
<zyga> nik90: thanks for your help
<nik90> zyga: yw
<kissiel> nik90, thanks for explanation, much appreciated
<nik90> yw
<mhall119> liuxg: kalikiana should be able to help you with U1DB
<liuxg> mhall119, thanks
<nik90> balloons: hey
<nik90> balloons: can you check why jenkins is failing https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959
<nik90> balloons: that same branch passes all the time locally for me
<nik90> balloons: for some reason the alarm sound page is empty in the video attached to the test failure
<balloons> 3 fails.. hmm
<nik90> balloons: all related to the empty sound page
 * nik90 needs to go prepare dinner..will bbl (~1 hour)
<balloons> nik90, I would unpack the debs and ensure they are correct
<balloons> gerlowskija, does this fix everything with refresh issues and events? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug1350605/+merge/231252
<nik90> balloons: I installed the deb in my utopic vm, it runs fine and I can see the alarm sound page there
<nik90> balloons: the desktop icon was blank, but I think restarting unity should fix that
<balloons> nik90, both the app deb and the tests? and you ran the installed tests?
<nik90> balloons: no I tried only the app deb
<nik90> balloons: If install the tests package, how do I run it using autopilot?
<balloons> I suppose it doesn't really matter though
<nik90> balloons: as in where are they located
<nik90> true
<balloons> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages
<nik90> balloons: the tests pass from the /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages as well
<popey> ahayzen: am I right in saying https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1358275 is the only blocker for content-hub integration right now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358275 in Ubuntu Music App "SongsModel.status is not set as MediaStatus.Ready if rowCount is zero" [High,New]
<ahayzen> popey, erm yeah 'blocker'
<ahayzen> popey, we have reverted our work so content-hub could land but it flickers at the moment, which is what ^^ woudl resolve
<ahayzen> popey, i'll poke victor to rereview tonight
<popey> bfiller: ^^
<popey> be good to get the content-hub stuff landed asap so we can get testing on it
<ahayzen> popey, i'm just replying to jouni's mail with some screenshots of our listitem actions/bottom edge as he may not have seen/known we have them
<popey> and any glitches can be ironed out separately.
<ahayzen> popey, yep it is top of our list
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> popey, that was our thought
<popey> thanks!
<gerlowskija> balloons: I think so.  At least it fixes everything mentioned as part of that Launchpad bug.  I did a lot of manual testing adding/removing/editing events and couldn't reproduce any glitchy behavior.  I'm sure there's still a few bumps hanging around, so I wouldn't say it fixes "everything", but...progress
<ahayzen> popey, should hopefully land soon :)
<popey> great!
<popey> brb, food making ..
<ahayzen> popey, i've started rewriting the ap tests as well :)
<ahayzen> balloons, you got a moment?
<balloons> ahayzen, only slightly pre-occupied :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, ah i'm getting autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'MusicTracks' and properties {'objectName': 'tracksPage'}....
<ahayzen> balloons, this is my diff http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8090468/
<ahayzen> balloons, it can't seem to find the MusicTracks {} ... even if i put the objectName directly where MusicTracks is declared or in the file itself
<ahayzen> balloons, is there anything obvious i may have missed using this new structure?
<balloons> ahayzen, back?
<balloons> nik90, I can have a better look in a bit
<balloons> but if you need jenkins re-runs or whatev's just ping in the meantime
<nik90> balloons: I uncommented all the code in the alarmSound.qml file. Wait for jenkins to run again
<nik90> balloons: so the only change in that MR is the debian changelog and ubuntu-touch-sounds dependency.
<nik90> balloons: lets see if that passes
<nik90> balloons: jenkins passed when I commented the changes
<nik90> balloons: I uncommented few lines now. Can you trigger jenkins now pls
<popey> balloons: do we have a "good" guide for setting up a cross-compiling environment?
<nik90> popey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/building-cross-architecture-click-applications/?
<nik90> balloons: I am unable to debug the issue..It looks like when ever I use Audio{} or MediaPlayer{} objects it fails which is strange since the system settings app does the same thing
<nik90> balloons: I am afraid this is purely a jenkins issue
<popey> does the xkcd app in the store work for anyone els
<popey> +e?
<popey> it doesn't launch here. I get the splash screen forever
<popey> nik90: thanks, i was thinking outside the sdk... but that'll do ☻
<ogra_> popey, webkit framework ?
<ogra_> there are issues with all webkit apps afaik
<davmor2> popey: touch it
<davmor2> popey: I can't test it looks like the store is having a rollout
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-19-195612.png
<popey> looks like that forever
<davmor2> popey: what ogra_ said
<davmor2> :D
<twstddev> Guys, does anybody need some help with development?
<nik90> erm where is balloons?
<nik90> popey: can you kick https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/play-sound-preview/+merge/230959 on jenkins pls
<popey> sure, I believe jenkins is having some issues though
<popey> lets see
<popey> hit the button
<balloons> thanks popey
<balloons> nik90, sorry I didn't read the backlog when I came back.. And xchat didn't tell me there was any!
<nik90> balloons: np
<nik90> balloons: I suspect it is a dependency issue..hopefully it passes now..if not I got no clue why it fails
<balloons> nik90, I'll look at the next output with you
<nik90> balloons: it passed
<balloons> nik90, :-). Perfect timing for me
<nik90> balloons: why can't jenkins say that...the console log not helpful I am afraid :/
<nik90> :p
<balloons> nik90, yea, things aren't always cut and dry
<nik90> balloons: when I run ap tests with the -v argument, it shows me the qml error if they happen..may be should be appended to the jenkins output as well
<balloons> nik90, qml errors are in jenkins as well
 * balloons looks
<nik90> balloons: file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/PageWrapperUtils.js:42: Error: Error while loading page: file:///usr/share/ubuntu-clock-app/alarm/AlarmSound.qml:20 module "QtMultimedia" is not installed
<nik90> }}}
 * nik90 looks silly
<balloons> I just saw the same
<balloons> sorry, I never opened the log as I didn't have time earlier to really debug
<nik90> well now I demand those errors be shown in bold :P
<balloons> I just viewed the video and confirmed what you said
<balloons> so double fail
<nik90> I am happy to see it resolved..can move on to other stuff happily
<nik90> popey: you got your the feature u wanted
<nik90> bah .. too many grammatical errors
<popey> oh?
<popey> the playing of alarm sounds?
<nik90> Yes
<nik90> yes
<mihir> hey balloons
<balloons> hey mihir
<mihir> balloons: regarding datepicker , i was thinking to create new test wich changes the date and create an event for next day , is that a good idea ?
<balloons> mihir, it is, but currently the datepicker tests won't work on the device due to the bug
<balloons> it's noted in the test source
<mihir> balloons: bug in AP or Calendar?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90  hello
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera
<balloons> mihir, in AP
<nik90> Letozaf_: hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonaser :)
<Letozaf_> opps buonasera
<Letozaf_> nik90, hi
<mihir> balloons: okay , so shall I go ahead to modfiy that AP or we should do it once the bug is fixed ?
<balloons> come stai?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 I sent you guys an email, I have a couple of issues and then the two tests for clock/reboot app are finische
<Letozaf_> balloons, io sto bene e tu ?
 * nik90 reads the email
<balloons> I'm fighting off being a little ill, but much better today :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh sorry :(
<balloons> mihir, you can go ahead and modify it.. I have the mp that needs to go into AP to fix the bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, hope you will recover soon
<balloons> I tried to land it last week but failed. This week I'm going to do it!
<mihir> nik90: i have merged MR with trunk, https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/CopyrightHeaderComments
<balloons> mihir, so you can develop it with the assumption it will work, hehe
<mihir> balloons: okay , i'll do that
<balloons> mihir, it will run on the desktop and jenkins, so it shouldn't bother you
<mihir> balloons: i'll be off for two days , going out of town .
<balloons> mihir, but don't merge till the bug is fixed
<balloons> mihir, perfect.. time for me to get it fixed, lol
<balloons> Letozaf_, grazi mille
<mihir> balloons: got it, but what would you suggest, to create new test case which create an event on next day and assert that ?
<balloons> mihir, I would recommend doing scenarios for the add new event case
<balloons> do you know how?
<nik90> Letozaf_: I got an idea for the sleep
<balloons> nik90 has a great example with the clock app
<balloons> mihir, ^^
<nik90> Letozaf_: why don't you wait for count to increase > 0
<mihir> balloons: as of now that scenario add new event without changing any date.
<balloons> mihir, basically you define a bunch of different inputs and send them to the same testcase
<balloons> so the test will run with different dates, times, guests, etc
<balloons> all in the same testcase
<Letozaf_> nik90, I tried it, but probably I did it wrong, then :(  I will try again :P
<mihir> balloons: okay , but i am confused regarding asserting created event , because we might have to change that as well.
<mihir> balloons: if input says take next day, then our asserting should go to the next day and then verify the event, is that correct?
<nik90> Letozaf_: you used the wait for test incorrectly when checking if the correct alarm sound was set
<qtros> hi guys
<nik90> Letozaf_: I fixed that in one of my MPs. Let me grab the link for you
<nik90> Letozaf_: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-custom-sound-backend/+merge/225812
<nik90> Letozaf_: check out the emulator.py code diff
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok thanks I will
<qtros> I use image r199, I've found that System setting app crashes if I am trying to see information about OS twice
<balloons> mihir, mm, yes I understand what you mean. We might need to make that more robust
<mihir> balloons: hmmm , that's why i thought we can create new test case , which will create an event on next day , previous day and assert that may be , just a thought
<balloons> Letozaf_, without looking the other option is to wait_for_destroyed or .visbile.wait_for(false), etc
<nik90> qtros: let me try
<balloons> if there's an animation container that helps
<balloons> mihir, yes but we want to create tests for next month, next year, etc.. Too many tests to clone
<mihir> balloons: hmmmm , i see
<nik90> qtros: yup I see the issue
<nik90> qtros: report bug?
<balloons> mihir, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/tutorial/advanced_autopilot.html#test-scenarios
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I think I already tried the visible one but I will try again and also the other ones, thanks
<nik90> qtros: me and popey will confirm
<qtros> nik90 don't know what can cause it)
<qtros> nik90 yes I can do it, share URL with me)
<nik90> qtros: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings
<qtros> nik90 thx)
<nik90> np
<Letozaf_> nik90, should I fix the wait for test  when checking if the correct alarm sound was set or will your MP fix it and so I better non touch ?
<nik90> Letozaf_: oh my MP is already merged to trunk.
<qtros> nik90 hmm... launchpad says "ubuntu-system-settings must be configured in order for Launchpad to forward bugs to the project's developers"
<Letozaf_> nik90, oh didn't see that :P
<nik90> qtros: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings
<nik90> Letozaf_: :)
<Letozaf_> nik90, thanks so I will merge from trunk
<mihir> nik90: you have created AP with scenarios , right?
<nik90> Letozaf_: keep merging from trunk everytime you start to work on your branch.
<nik90> mihir: yes
<nik90> mihir: the doc explains quite nicely
<mihir> nik90: could you provide link for reference?
<mihir> nik90: yup , i am reading that too
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<nik90> mihir: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/tests/test_alarm.py#L30
<mihir> nik90: thanks
<qtros> nik90 done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1358915
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358915 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Application crashes when I am trying to look information about OS" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> confirmed
<nik90> karni: hey, you the developer of telegram?
<daker> ybon: battery life is a little bit better in the last two images https://i.imgur.com/toBKZeE.png
<daker> nik90: dup bug 1349326
<ubot5> bug 1349326 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "In about Phone if you select OS hit back and select something else that goes to a new page it crashes the app" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349326
<nik90> daker: yup
<nik90> didnt know about that bug
<daker> the only thing i get before the u-s-s crash is :
<daker> ** (process:22521): WARNING **: Couldn't parse desktop file /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/1.0.430/com.ubuntu.clock_clock.desktop
<nik90> daker: eh? what does clock have to do with it
<daker> the desktop file is corrupted
<daker> here is the content http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092170/
<nik90> balloons: hey, could you do me a favor?
<balloons> nik90, sure
<nik90> balloons: In https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/add-first-qmltest/+merge/230702 can you check if the readme files make sense and if you are able to run the unit tests
<nik90> balloons: I added them to help elopio and fginther`eventually use that to set up jenkins
<ahayzen> balloons, back!
<ahayzen> balloons, did u get a change to look at the diff?
<balloons> ahayzen, you are back :-)
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> nik90, I suspect fginther` will run with qmltestrunner, not make
<nik90> balloons: ah ok
<balloons> ahayzen, so I would do some dump_tree() commands and run again, grabbing the parent object you expect contains musictracks
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm ok...i'll try that
<ahayzen> balloons, does my code look right ... as this is my first attempt using the py classes as QML objects
<balloons> ahayzen, that should give us a good view of what autopilot sees. From there we can debug why things look they way they do
<balloons> ahayzen, off the cuff yes.. It would be easier with an mp / branch
<ahayzen> balloons, yep i'll push when i get it working :P
<ahayzen> balloons, or dump something in +junk if i'm really struggerling
<balloons> ahayzen, lol, ok, that's my recommendations
<ahayzen> balloons, let me see what dump_tree gives
<balloons> for now however, I must be off, my apologies. I'm a bit under the weather
<ahayzen> balloons, no worries thanks for ur help :)
<balloons> send along an mp, just set it to work in progress and I can look indepth much easier tomorrow
<ahayzen> balloons, ok will do thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll add u as the reviewer so u get notified
<balloons> perfect
<nik90> balloons: I added instructions for both "make test" and "qmltestrunner"
<nik90> balloons: I am going to top approve and merge now if you didnt notice any thing fully wrong with the readme files
<ahayzen> nik90, o/
<ahayzen> nik90, in ur clock ap tests didn't you use like PageN where N is a number? ... as the tracksPage is appearing as Page10 for me...
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah i got that as well (well carla got it)
<nik90> I got Page11
<ahayzen> nik90, did i see you discussing the other day that u had figured out how to get around it?
<ahayzen> ...or was i dreaming
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm intrigued why some of them work and some dont'?! http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/emulators.py
<nik90> ahayzen: in the old clock app I had this issue when the page you are referring to didnt have many qml elements to differentiate it from a normal page
<nik90> ahayzen: not sure if it is the same issue in the new clock app as well
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm maybe it is just the ones directly on a tab?
<nik90> ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/new-add_world_city_test/+merge/231131
<ahayzen> nik90, as eg class EditAlarmPage(Page): would be a pushed page?
<nik90> ahayzen: could be
<ahayzen> nik90, using Page10 seems to have worked so i'll use that for now and see what balloons thinks when he is next around
<nik90> ahayzen: we have the issue as well, so let's see how that can be fixed
<ahayzen> nik90, it would be nice to fix as what happens if that number changes!
<nik90> yup I had that exact concern :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-20
<ahayzen> popey, content-hub destination support top approved, should land tonight :) ... note it requires the latest mediascanner2 so will currently only work with devel-proposed
<zsombi> nik90: ping, let's get the alarm enabled sorted out today!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<justCarakas> hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, working on anything?
<justCarakas> At the moment I'm at work :p but in my free time I'm working on Be Mobile 2.0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> neato
<justCarakas> working in a database dump of 1G
<justCarakas> kinda slow :p
<justCarakas> long live VIM
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> regex to the rescue!
<justCarakas> idd
<justCarakas> deleted all the duplicate lines
<justCarakas> but that apperantly removed too much :p
<justCarakas> so now I need to place stuff back :p
<justCarakas> like the insert queries to split the records up, because there are tables with 7mil records
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh gosh
<justCarakas> its a database with all the bus and train stops for belgium and all the depart times
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o__o
<justCarakas> :D
<justCarakas> and thats just the data for 1 year
<Akiva-Thinkpad> geepers
<justCarakas> gonne do the import on the server somewhere in the night probably to minimise the problems for the others :p
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries to find out how to scroll to the bottom of the flickable in a calender app.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it really is more tricky than I thought
<justCarakas> I realy should learn qml, do you know any good tutorials
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, honestly, its actually kind of easy to just pick it up.
<justCarakas> is there a language thats close to it ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I would just use askubuntu for any questions I had. It actually has turned out to be one of the funnest languages.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, not even remotely, at least not from what Ive used
<justCarakas> okidoki
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it does use javascript syntax for functions though.
<justCarakas> maybe gonne do my next one in qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, next app being what?
<justCarakas> no idea yet :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, :P
<justCarakas> I have some ideas but I do way to much :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I'm working on a few. Right now I just want to help ubuntu with getting their apps ready for rtm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I really want to program a "Pair Programming" plugin for the ubuntu sdk
<justCarakas> nice :) wish I had the time
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: I know, remember your research on it :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, and I wish I had the money :P
<justCarakas> Akiva-Thinkpad: :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yah; I might have been complaining about the api here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> dholbach, busy with the rtm?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<dholbach> always busy :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yippee; think this bug is fixed :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Question on programming style. I am going to add an animation for scrolling to the bottom of the page in the calender app. It will be in newEvent.qml ; Because it is an animation, where should I place it in the code?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> on the bottom?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> near the flickable?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad just places it in the flickable. Someone can get me to change it in the merge request
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Mosquito Day! :-D
<nik90> JamesTait: wat, why should I be happy about that :P
<nik90> I hate mosquitos
<nik90> this channel is strangely quite these past few days..
<JamesTait> nik90, because we know about the link between mosquitos and malaria transmission - that's surely worth celebrating. :)
<nik90> JamesTait: that yes..I misinterpreted that
<JamesTait> nik90, tbh, my initial reaction was the same.
<JamesTait> nik90, then my subversive side came out and I thought "Why not celebrate the fact that something so small can cause so much irritation to so many people?"  Then I clicked through and understood the real reason for it. :)
<nik90> hehe
<rpadovani> hey popey, I was able to find the source of the bug of calculator and to find a solution, but it losts a lot of preicision, so if we don't find any other solution I'll implement it next week. Meanwhile I found Bartosk, that now is on it :-)
<popey> yeah, i saw his comment, thanks
<nikwen> I'm confused by how long it takes to review a merge proposal for the gallery app which only consists of one line of code... https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/gallery-app/video-delete-message/+merge/225065
<nikwen> Would someone please be so kind as to look into it? Thanks. :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: this is me, Michał
<mzanetti> yep
<mzanetti> I remember :)
<mivoligo> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so, do you have time now?
<mzanetti> yes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: can we use hangout, or better to speak here?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think IRC is fine...
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I just figured that I had to change the launchpad project to be driven by a team, instead of me
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so now you should be able to join the team
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. added you to the team
<mzanetti> https://launchpad.net/~machineheads
<mivoligo> mivoligo: great name ;)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what's the procedure for me to push my stuff there?
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, do you know how to install Ubuntu.Components 1.1 on trusty?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, nope, I upgraded to Utopic to avoid the search of solution to this problem :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well. for a start I'd prefer you to do merge requests... Once you say you're good with bzr and all this you can directly push to the branch
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so, you branch the source: "bzr branch lp:machines-vs-machines local-branch-name"
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then you do the changes, i.e. add designs (bzr add ..) and commit (bzr commit)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then, you push to launchpad using: bzr push lp:~mivoligo/machines-vs-machines/my-new-thing
<mzanetti> replace "my-new-thing" which something descriptive of what you've done
<mzanetti> and then, on the launchpad website you can click on propose for merging, and select the main branch lp:manchines-vs-machines
<mzanetti> mivoligo: that will trigger some email to me and I will merge it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you can always ping me here if you have troubles or questions
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hold on, I got this: http://paste2.org/mWBxkjXN
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think you didn't enter "yes" in line 4
<mzanetti> oh you did in 9
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I had my key on previous machine but I have no idea how to import it now from Launchpad
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but this did work with the old branch with had, the lp:~mzanetti/+junk, did it?
<mzanetti> ah, new machine
<mivoligo> yep
<mzanetti> well, I guess easiest is you just add the key for this machine to launchpad too, or copy the old key from your old machine to the new one
<mzanetti> its in ~/.ssh/
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me try
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so you can either copy ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub from the new machine to launchpad, or copy all the contents of the old machine's ~/.ssh/ to the new one
<mzanetti> (which might overwrite this key - not sure if you used it somewhere else already -  so think a bit what you're doing)+
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I pushed a code change to make it work on 14.04 again. The button's green is not the correct one for now though
<mzanetti> but it should work again for you
<mzanetti> once 14.10 is released and you can upgrade we need to fix a few things then. no big issue
 * mzanetti realizes its only 1.5 months to go until 14.10
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've copied the old .ssh stuff but it turns out I don't remember my password :(
<mzanetti> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guess I need the new key
<mzanetti> ok :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: on Launchpad, click on your name. you'll get a summary which also contains "ssh keys".
<mzanetti> you can add it there
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you have deleted/overwritten your old key, you can create a new one with ssh-keygen
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: Ubuntu.Components 1.0 is not installed as well :(
<mzanetti> whaaat?
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> lemme downgrade once more
<mivoligo> 14.04 is ancient :/
<mzanetti> yeah... totally
<mzanetti> mivoligo: pushed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm pulling but nothing there yet
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sorry... I pushed to the old branch... now it should be in the new one too
<mivoligo> :P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's working, the sound just scared me ;)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> whichone?
<mzanetti> the laser?
<mivoligo> the first tower
<nik90> hey how do you add towers?
<nik90> I tried yesterday and I see the machines come, but I didnt know how to add towers to kill them
<mivoligo> mzanetti: laser is cool, man :)
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm... you should be able to click on an empty field and the available towers show up from the bottom edge
<mzanetti> mivoligo: :)
<nik90> mzanetti: hmm, when I clicked on an empty field, i see the selection box, but not the available towers
 * nik90 tries again
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think tower 1 needs larger bullets
<nik90> mzanetti: http://imgur.com/AIGetUJ
<mzanetti> nik90: not on the street
 * mzanetti wonders why its so stretched for nik90
<nik90> ah yes that works
<mzanetti> nik90: did it start up so stretched or did you resize the window?
<nik90> mzanetti: I stretched it a bit
<mzanetti> ah ok
<nik90> mzanetti: let me restart and get a screenie
<mivoligo> mzanetti: we should add some info if someone tries to put a tower on not allowed places
<nik90> mzanetti: http://i.imgur.com/UN15Eoe.png
<nik90> mzanetti: I added towers
<nik90> mivoligo: and yes I was wondering why it didnt show the towers then
<mzanetti> mivoligo: true
<nik90> mzanetti, mivoligo: May be some info on the towers when you hover or longpress on them
<mivoligo> nik90: if you ever played a tower defence, you should know you can't put stuff on the path ;)
<mzanetti> both not good for a touch interface... but anyways, yes... maybe we'll just make the street tiles unselectable
<nik90> mivoligo: hehe
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well. there are some where you can
<mivoligo> mzanetti: didn't play them
<mzanetti> the enemies just walk around the tower then (remember my first implementation with the, admittedly bad, intelligence for the wnemies)
<nik90> mzanetti: oh this is cool. I will report bugs and when I find time try fixing some UI stuff
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah... its still very much in progress
<nik90> mzanetti: is the manage tower button supposed to do something?
<mzanetti> nik90: but seen we'll get the proper level backgrounds and then we start creating real, challenging levels
<mzanetti> nik90: ah no... not any more... that's supposed to go away
<mzanetti> we moved that into the gameplay (was for unlocking towers)
<mzanetti> which is now done during the game
<mivoligo> mzanetti: about the level backgrounds: do you want to give me path coordinates and I will design the backgrounds around them, or should I go completely with my own ideas? I'd prefer the former ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... I hoped for the latter :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I have some ideas for few first levels
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I guess you can just create some various paths...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think the longer the path (and the more corners) the easier it will be
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but we can reorder them later according to difficulty
<mivoligo> mivoligo:
<mzanetti> so I guess we just want all sorts of random things, straight ones, curved ones, etc
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<nik90> mzanetti, mivoligo: cross paths and may be obstruction on path like slow :D
<mzanetti> yeah, we have support for cross paths
<mzanetti> don't have support for tunnels etc. but code wise that shouldn't be too hard I think
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what about the size of the game on desktops? Can you do make it static or full screen? So users don't break proportions.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, guess I can do that
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I think I can also force the proportions, still allowing resize
<mzanetti> but not my highest priority atm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have a problem with pushing to lp: http://paste2.org/EWjjC6OY
<mzanetti> mivoligo: isn't your launchpad nick mivoligo too?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no
<mzanetti> hmm... mivoligo: did you add your new ssh key to LP?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you paste the output of "ls ~/.ssh/"
<mivoligo> id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah, and are you sure you copied id_rsa.pub to LP (as opposed to id_rsa) ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> ok... then I'm a bit lost atm...
<mzanetti> anyone else seen this before? http://paste2.org/EWjjC6OY
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe ssh-agent is still using (or trying to use) the old key
<mzanetti> mivoligo: try a "ssh-agent -k" and then try again
<mivoligo> mzanetti: same
 * mzanetti often has troubles too with ssh-agent reloading keys...
<nik90> mivoligo: did you copy the key from old machine or create a new one?
<mzanetti> nik90: yeah, key should be fine now
<nik90> mzanetti: sometimes uploading a new key to the public servers take some time..may be that's the issue
<mzanetti> at the risk of sounding like a windows admin: try rebooting to be sure ssh-agent is restarted properly
<mivoligo> nik90: I've created the new one and deleted the old one from lp
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'm rebooting in 3...2...
<mzanetti> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's working :D
<mzanetti> nice
<mzanetti> mivoligo: now remember to use a new branch for every feature/bugfix
<mzanetti> and that's it. you're fully set up for contribution :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no more emailing
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I was really struggling in the end to find all the stuff you've sent me in again in my mailbox
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no problem :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: now its solved anyways
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you said the PNG will be magically generated from SVG, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, I'll figure something to auto export png's from svgs
<mzanetti> mivoligo: taking only the "page" part of the svg
<mzanetti> so you can keep other stuff around in the svg file too which won't end up in the png
<mzanetti> at least that's the plan, didn't check it out yet. but inkscape has a command line mode, so I'm quite sure it should be possible
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I wonder if you can also switch layers visibility, so I can do one file for a different tower levels (red dots)?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: inkscape --help
<mzanetti> that's all I know for now. didn't look at it closer yet
<mzanetti> heh... inkscape --shell
<mzanetti> awesome
<mzanetti> we need --export-area-page at least
<mzanetti> and I guess with --shell we could also remove layers and whatnot
<mzanetti> but need to find a documentation for that still
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, it looks promising anyway
<popey> i spy a new clock from nik90
<nik90> popey: can you test the click?
<nik90> popey: too fast :P
<popey> yeah, will do
<nik90> popey: the issue is described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1359180
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359180 in Ubuntu Clock App "Add world city is often triggered accidentally when swiping up" [High,In progress]
<popey> kk
<popey> nik90: looks good
<nik90> popey: the g+ post or the click?
<popey> click
<nik90> popey: so the accidental triggers are much less now? Cool
<popey> yes
<justCarakas> are we doing things to prevent something like this to happen ? http://www.howtogeek.com/194993/the-windows-store-is-a-cesspool-of-scams-why-doesnt-microsoft-care/?utm_content=buffer2ce45&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<ahayzen_> balloons, when u get a moment do u mind checking over https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-001/+merge/231466
<ahayzen_> balloons, i managed to figure out why MusicTracks wasn't working, i had to use Page10 instead
<brendand> balloons, we keep running into regressions in apps because no one ran them on a device
<brendand> balloons, obviously jenkins doesn't do it, but does anyone?
<brendand> balloons, at any stage
<nik90> popey: we will need https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1359206 resolved before I can show location in the clock
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359206 in Ubuntu Geonames "Need ability to search cities by their lat and long" [Undecided,New]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I was working on the calender app, and finished the bug which I was working on. To help with RTM, is the Calender App still the application which needs the most work? Or is there another application I can throw myself behind?
<nik90> mzanetti: oh btw is it possible to run QML unit tests on the device?
<mzanetti> nik90: sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> geepers, does anyone know what formatting options for text are available on launchpad?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I tried html, and reddit style; none worked
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want to <strike> a some text
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: you cant do that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, ah snakes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> welp; maybe I should use unicode >:)
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks if there is strikethrough unicode
 * Akiva-Thinkpad won't be defeated by limitations
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, LOL! https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-event-pan-flickable-down/+merge/231531
<Akiva-Thinkpad> check out that formatting :P
<nik90> cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am a formatting god :P
<nik90> hehe
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/a/513830/253579  I expect some upvotes, as I have now revealed to all of you how to format on launchpad
<justCarakas> If i could I would but I need 15 reputation to do that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, ha ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, Ive actually had a lot of fun playing on ask ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the incentive system really works :)
<dholbach> beuno, jdstrand: if you have a bit of time, I'd appreciate a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1355215/+merge/231569 :)
<dholbach> popey, ^ maybe you can test it a bit too?
<twstddev> Hello guys. Do you need some help with development?
<beuno> dholbach, ack
<dholbach> I realise I should have left a few more comments
<popey> dholbach: will do
<dholbach> added a few more comments
<dholbach> hope that'll help
<dholbach> I wanted to make it so that if we add more clickreviews/cr_*.py modules later on, it'll automatically run these as well
<dholbach> so we don't need to update it all the time
<dholbach> that's the main reason it got so long and doesn't look like https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1355215/view/head:/bin/click-run-checks
<dholbach> others would say "he got a bit carried away", I guess :-P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcbE_jgA9No if anyone is interested -- Ubuntu engineering live
<mzanetti> kenvandine: hey, yesterday I had a play with the ContentHub api. You can now generate QR codes on the fly wherever you can import pictures :D
<mzanetti> kenvandine: small feedback on the API: I think its a bit odd that its a singleton object with a signal... Wouldn't it be possible to have a ContentHub {} object with a state? that way it could be already initialized when the app starts and I don't need to undo all the initialisation for the not-content-exchange use case
<kenvandine> you shouldn't need to under anything?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: well, when the app starts I push the scanner component to the pagestack
<mzanetti> kenvandine: then I get the signal for the content exchange
<mzanetti> so I need to pop that page again and push the generatecode page
<mzanetti> which causes flickering etc. so what I do now is to have a timer in the app that waits for 1 ms for the contenthub signal
<mzanetti> and if that doesn't come in, proceed with the normal use case
<mzanetti> which makes me feel a bit dirty though
<kenvandine> oh... i see
<kenvandine> humm
<mzanetti> so imo it'd be nicer to have:
<kenvandine> maybe it would be better to connect to that in the MainView
<kenvandine> you want your app to switch state when it gets a request
<mzanetti> ContentHub { property bool exchangeActive }
<mzanetti> so in Component.onCompleted I could do "if (!contentHub.exchangeActive) doThis else doThat
<dholbach> thanks popey
<kenvandine> mzanetti, if you connected to the signal in the MainView, you could push the appropriate page when you get the signal
<mzanetti> kenvandine: yeah... the issue is not that it doesn't work
<mzanetti> kenvandine: the issue is that its a bit late... so I either initialize lots of stuff I wouldn't need, or I do the hack, waiting for the contenthub signal
<kenvandine> but whenever the app is running, you need to be listening for the signal
<kenvandine> not only when a specific page is loaded
<mzanetti> kenvandine: yeah sure... that's still possible though, no?
<kenvandine> that registers the handler with the hub service
<kenvandine> so you just want to avoid the overhead of connecting to the hub on app startup?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: no... I would like the hub to have the state already when the app starts up, not only coming in later as a signal
<kenvandine> you also need to handle the signal on app startup, in case your app was started by the hub because of the transfer request
<mzanetti> exactly, that's the issue
<kenvandine> i see
<mzanetti> for the case where its started just for the transfer, the signal is not really nice imo
<mzanetti> it should be a state that's already set when the app starts
<kenvandine> in that case the signal will come as soon as the hub sees the handler is registered
<mzanetti> Yeah, I guess internally there could be some woes realizing it...
<mzanetti> this is just some feedback using the api
<kenvandine> we need the handler registered
<kenvandine> thanks... i always appreciate feedback
<mzanetti> kenvandine: how do you even know if the singal is connected?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: it would be even easier with an object I guess...
<kenvandine> an object for ContentHub?
<jdstrand> dholbach: so, I like this
<mzanetti> because with my suggestion the ContentHub object would be created when the app starts up
<jdstrand> dholbach: it is quite clean
<jdstrand> dholbach: one of the things I've been thinking about is how click-run-checks isn't dynamic and that it should be fixed
<dholbach> jdstrand, just pushed some small modifications to make it a bit clearer about what it's trying to do
<jdstrand> so this branch gets me thinking about all of that
<jdstrand> dholbach: I saw r224
<dholbach> jdstrand, ah... so you think we could probably merge the two and "just" add a "--raw" option which does what click-run-checks did?
<kenvandine> mzanetti, how are you using it now?  with Connections { target: ContentHub, onExportRequested:...  } ?
<mzanetti> kenvandine: yeah, exactly
<mzanetti> kenvandine: like in the example in the docs
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that's what i do as well :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: I am thinking along those lines. I don't have a full thought yet
<dholbach> jdstrand, I just pushed r227
<kenvandine> mzanetti, you should have seen the old API... you had to call a function to register your handler.. it was ugly :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: here are ideas: add --verbose to show info too. add --json to output report as json
<dholbach> jdstrand, sure, I can do that
<jdstrand> dholbach: I think that are not contentious
<kenvandine> mzanetti, so you'd prefer to do something like ContentHub { onExportRequested: ... }
<mzanetti> kenvandine: heh :
<jdstrand> dholbach: awesome, thanks
<mzanetti> kenvandine: actually: ContentHub { onExportRequstChanged: ... }
<mzanetti> kenvandine: where exportRequest is a bool property
<mzanetti> kenvandine: because that can be already set to true when the app starts up
<mzanetti> e.g. in the ctor
<kenvandine> mzanetti, the problem is if it isn't a singleton, the hub would see it as multiple handlers
<mzanetti> yeah... so... :)
<kenvandine> each one is a dbus connection :)
<mzanetti> well, you can make it one in the backend
<mzanetti> kenvandine: you can still have the "singleton" but invisible for QML
<mzanetti> and the objects created in qml connecting to that
<kenvandine> i see
<jdstrand> dholbach: then there is click-show-files.... we could also support --module=security (or something) to support running separate modules-- that would allow us to replace the click-check-* with calls to click-review
<kenvandine> mzanetti, however... if that was a bool
<kenvandine> you would need a way to get the transfer object from it
<dholbach> ah yes, that's right
<kenvandine> onExportRequested includes the transfer to operate on
<dholbach> not sure I'll get around to doing that today
<jdstrand> dholbach: I wonder if it is important to continue shipping /usr/bin/click-check-*
<mzanetti> kenvandine: well, that was just a quick suggestion, could also be a QObject* property
<dholbach> feel free to take the branch as a basis :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: no, those are discussion points :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine: so I could still do if (transferproperty != null) ...
<dholbach> ah, yeah - I like the ideas :)
<kenvandine> mzanetti, and there could actually be multiple transfers queued up for the handler
<kenvandine> but right now we kind of suppress that
<kenvandine> until we get the trusted session/multiple instances sorted out
<jdstrand> dholbach: so, an easy route we could take is you add --verbose and --json. someone could add --module. we stop shipping /usr/bin/click-check*, but do ship click-review and click-show-files. we then ship click-run-checks which does click-review --json --verbose along with calling click-show-files
<jdstrand> dholbach: (and stop shipping click-check*)
<dholbach> yeah, I'll try to add --verbose and --json today, then we can file the rest as bugs
<dholbach> and land them one at a time
<jdstrand> dholbach: I happen to know that currently the sdk only uses click-run-checks and parses the output
<dholbach> we could make it a simple shell script which runs 'click-review <args>'
<dholbach> for transition reasons
<kenvandine> mzanetti, thx for the feedback/ideas
<kenvandine> good stuff to think about
<mzanetti> kenvandine: np
<jdstrand> starting to think we need coordination with them before changing the output of click-run-checks
<kenvandine> i love talking APIs ;)
<jdstrand> dholbach: right-- we can change click-run-checks to use click-review so long as the output is identical to what we have now, until the SDK team moves over
<dholbach> yep :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: the sdk team would probably love 'click-review --json'
<jdstrand> cause they don't have to parse anything other than json
<dholbach> yeah, I guess they should be able to drop a lot of code :)
<dholbach> getting there :)
<jdstrand> dholbach: but, the --json output will need to be something like:
<jdstrand> {
<jdstrand>   "security": {
<jdstrand>     json for security test
<jdstrand>   },
<jdstrand>   "lint": {
<jdstrand>     json for lint test
<jdstrand>   },
<jdstrand>   ...
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> dholbach: what do you think?
<dholbach> I can use the same pprint function you're using
<jdstrand> that way, there is one big json file that they can drill don't into
<jdstrand> yep
<dholbach> that works for me
<jdstrand> rather than outputting several json documents in a row
<jdstrand> dholbach: what do you think?
<dholbach> sure
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<jdstrand> dholbach: yeah, I didn't mean to create more work for you, but --verbose and --json shouldn't be too much. we'll figure out the rest later
<jdstrand> dholbach: put another way-- I found your work inspiring :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot jdstrand
<dholbach> I wasn't quite sure if I hadn't been carried away a bit :)
<dholbach> I added --verbose
<dholbach> and will work on it some more tomorrow
<dholbach> if anyone wants to contribute to the effort, feel free to do it :)
<jdstrand> yeah, I'm sure I will
<jdstrand> thanks!
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: sooo. interested in that terminal merge? ☻
 * Akiva-Thinkpad looks at it again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is always interested in old term
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, ah interesting merge.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, does it just need a review or testing? or is there more development that needs to happen?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: it needs a bit of qml work to invoke the function
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: if you take a look at the file manager there's a button at the bottom of the screen.
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: i think the terminal should have an option under the menu in the top right..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay, in an hour, I'll branch it and let you know if or when I could have it working. Trouble is; I don't have a device to test this on.
<popey> ah okay.
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: it's okay, I'll find someone who has a device
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, okay thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anything else though?
<nik90> mzanetti: hey can you check if https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-accidental-worldcity-trigger/+merge/231230 seems like a good qml solution?
<nik90> mzanetti: I am afraid design won't approve removing the add world city button at this point.
<mzanetti> nik90: uh... didn't test it... but seems to change listview overshooting behavior
<nik90> mzanetti: yes, this way when user flicks and lets go, it will stop at the bounds and not be elastic.
<mzanetti> nik90: I guess it'd be better to just trigger the button when the finger is still *on* while the button is revealed
<mzanetti> nik90: the accidental one mostly happens if you quickly flick, in which case the finger is not on the listview any more, no?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay i'll be back in an hour; if anyone has an app that needs tackling; let me know
<nik90> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> nik90: I disllike if the listviews behave differently everywhere...
<mzanetti> nik90: rpadovani did a similar fix for the reminders app recently
<mzanetti> nik90: we had the same problem
<mzanetti> still in review though
 * mzanetti blames mzanetti for that
<nik90> mzanetti: well the add world city button shouldn't be shown let alone triggered when the user does the flick
<nik90> since that looks bad
<nik90> mzanetti: so onyl when the user drags should it be visible
<mzanetti> right
<nik90> mzanetti: I am afraid changing the listview behavior is the only way to go
<nik90> mzanetti: although I am thinking, may be I can have a bool variable which stores where the listview is being pressed on by the user or not.
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> maybe
<nik90> mzanetti: if true then stop at bounds, if false then overshoot
<mzanetti> meh...
<mzanetti> don't stop at bounds :D
<nik90> then the add world city button becomes becomes though :/
<nik90> or you think that is okay as long as it does not trigger the page itself
 * nik90 is fine with that
<mzanetti> +1
<nik90> interesting, let me test that out on the phone and see what it feels like
<nik90> mzanetti: After testing, I dont like either of the methods :/.. I think a simple add button would be better
<nik90> mzanetti: I will try to do a hangout with the designer
<mzanetti> nik90: +many
<mzanetti> nik90: again... you need that thing once in your lifetime (well, once in your phone's settings lifetime)
<mzanetti> why not hiding it more and put the useful things here
<nik90> mzanetti: some people use the world clocks frequently
<nik90> mzanetti: besides if we change that to alarms, then we would have to also move the alarm add functions to the main page
<nik90> mzanetti: it is huge undertaking at this stage
<mzanetti> yeah... guess so
<mzanetti> well, just saying
<brendand> balloons, hey
<balloons> brendand, howdy
<brendand> balloons, i gather dpm isn't around today?
<balloons> brendand, no, he's out for a few weeks
<brendand> balloons, wow :)
<balloons> brendand, what do you need?
<brendand> balloons, anyway - i was trying to ping you earlier about merge proposal testing for apps
<brendand> balloons, the fact that they don't get run on devices is proving a big gap
<brendand> balloons, i've asked CI about this a lot and they say - later
<brendand> balloons, anything we can do to mitigate it in the meantime?
<brendand> balloons, is it possible to arrange a sign-off from someone with a device on each MP?
<balloons> brendand, an excellent discussion; there's some history here
<balloons> brendand, hangout?
<brendand> balloons, yeah quick one
<brendand> balloons, fire a link across
<balloons> fired
<elopio> ping boiko: we have two branches ready that simplify the tests:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/fake_url-dispatcher/+merge/230403
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/custom_proxy_objects/+merge/230687
<elopio> the goal is to run them as autopkgtests, so a little more work is on the way.
<boiko> elopio: nice! we are just finishing a set of changes to the telephony-components, as soon as we are done with that I'll go ahead and review this
<elopio> thanks.
<nik90> balloons: so who is in charge of translations while balloons is gone, I have a pending pot file update
<balloons> nik90, mm.. someone else on the team can probably have a look
<nik90> balloons: ok, popey is my teammate there :D
<elopio> ping artmello: here is a quick fix to get the gallery tests back to green: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/gallery-app/fix1358968-update_content_picker/+merge/231480
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Okay I'm back
<artmello> elopio: thx a lot
<nik90> ybon: hey, would you be free in a few hours to talk about Qt Location? I am planning to integrate it in the clock app, but need some questions answered first
<nik90> ybon: I am a bit busy atm with some MPs.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> So any apps that need working on for rtm (that don't require me to own a device >_>)
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey!
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ is a good place to start ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool beans popey
<ahayzen> popey, didn't realise i've got back to top of that list again \o/ only 42 days in queue not too bad this time
 * popey shakes fist at ahayzen 
<ahayzen> hehe
<popey> ahayzen: I pushed music to the store this morning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<ahayzen> popey, basic content-hub destination support landed :)
<popey> ya
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> is balloons about?
<ahayzen> popey, we are potentially gonna have the issue again soon where we cannot push trunk to the store until ms2 lands in a promoted image otherwise we'll break in devel
<ahayzen> popey, specifically if this lands https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-no-music-use-model-status/+merge/231547 which is as a result of the comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediascanner2/+bug/1358275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358275 in mediascanner2 "SongsModel.status is not set as MediaStatus.Ready if rowCount is zero" [High,Incomplete]
<balloons> ahayzen, howdy
<ahayzen> balloons, o/ when u have a moment would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-001/+merge/231466
<ahayzen> balloons, i managed to get it working but had to use Page10 for some reason? nik90 said they had to do the same in clock
<ahayzen> balloons, but mainly could you check that the conversion of the new helpers is good as it is the basis to when i start converting all the other tests so don't wanna get this bit wrong ;)
<t1mp> pfff
<t1mp> ahayzen: autopilot uses the qml filenames instead of the names of the components.. that's why you have to use Page10
<t1mp> and when you switch to Ubuntu.Components 1.1 probably it will need 1.0
<popey> ahayzen: understood
<t1mp> ahayzen: I changed a bunch of code to not use the component type, only the objectName, otherwise it has to be changed every time we change filenames internally
<ahayzen> t1mp, but hmmm i have MusicTracks inside a tab ... and that comes from a different file?
<t1mp> ahayzen: I think it doesn't matter whether you have the Page inside something
<ahayzen> t1mp, hmm ok we need to transition to 1.1 anyway (i thought we had in one merge but think that got deferred) so i'll mp that up :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, as we are like half 0.1 half 1.1 atm lol as we use things like SortFilterModel
<t1mp> I think the AP guys are working on something to make the select_single use the component name (Page) instead of filename (Page10 or Page11)
<t1mp> or at least they are aware of the problem
<ahayzen> t1mp, ok good :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, while ur here any movement on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1341814 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341814 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using search in the header can sometimes have a text field from a different tab" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> ahayzen: self.main_view.select_single(objectName='tracksPage') probably works too
<t1mp> ahayzen: no, sorry. I've been super busy with other stuff
<ahayzen> t1mp, i guess but i need the methods in the class which i give it eg i'm doing self.main_view.select_single(Page10, objectName='tracksPage')
<ahayzen> t1mp, and then i do .get_track(i) on the returned object
<ahayzen> t1mp, no worries about that bug i understand ur busy :)
<ahayzen> popey, i'll let u know if that lands ... so then u know not to push to store
<balloons> t1mp, is there a bug for the Page10 vs Page issue you mentioned? Thanks for the explaination on what's happening
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Question: What part is the header again? Is that the Page Top? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357315
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357315 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Move the Save and Cancel button in the new event page to the header" [Medium,Triaged]
<t1mp> ahayzen: what do you mean? What I was saying is that if you remove "Page10, " then it will also work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hes not talking about a popover is he?
<t1mp> balloons: I think so, let me search
<ybon> nik90: sorry, I'm travelling in boat this week, so not really online
<ahayzen> t1mp, i know it will work but will it then automatically pick my helper class?
<ybon> can I help now,
<ybon> s/,/?/
<nik90> ybon: yeah sure
<nik90> ybon: I want to know if it is possible to detect if the GPS is enabled or not on the phone
<nik90> ybon: if GPS is not enabled, I can show a message that "Location cannot be detected" or even show the last known location
<nik90> ybon: is this possible?
<popey> ahayzen: ok
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: the bit at the top with the arrow in it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
 * popey goes afk for a while
<ybon> nik90: I think you can check the "valid" property
<t1mp> balloons: this seems related, but it is not it https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1337004
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337004 in Autopilot "Make it easier to select a custom proxy object with a class name different from the QML type" [Undecided,New]
<t1mp> elopio: ^ do you have a bug for the Page10 vs Page in select_single?
<ybon> nik90: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.PositionSource/#valid-prop
<nik90> ybon: Sweet
<nik90> ybon: yeah I will work on this and see how far I get with it.
<elopio> t1mp: like this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1341671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341671 in Autopilot Qt Support "Versioned QML classes are not recognized by their public type name" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> ahayzen: oh. I don't know if it will pick the helper class
<t1mp> elopio: yes, thanks
<t1mp> balloons: ^ there is the bug :)
<balloons> elopio, t1mp thanks
<t1mp> elopio: I was searching in autopilot, not autopilot-qt
<ahayzen> t1mp, idk either i'm new to the helper classes...attempting to move music-app at the moment...hence my questions ;)
<ybon> nik90: next thing I'd like to plug in is https://mozilla-ichnaea.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api/index.html#service-api
<elopio> balloons: t1mp: in many of the cases, what we are missing is the helper. If we had a helper for Page on the toolkit, we could make it match Page10  and Page11 with the tools we currently have.
<elopio> and make sure it keeps wokring once we have better tools to handle that case.
<t1mp> elopio: how would we do that? for select_single we don't use a helper
<nik90> ybon: ah that's AGPS offered by mozilla
<balloons> elopio, but not every page is the same.. we ran into that on clock app.. Yes, they are all 'Page', but we extend them different;y
<t1mp> ah yes, if you extend them some times the type changes for AP
<t1mp> perhaps we should select only by objectName?
<elopio> balloons: for that case we are already overwriting them on the app, so the update for the new version must be on that project.
<balloons> that would be an intense dbus search
<t1mp> or is that super slow or something?
<t1mp> ah
<t1mp> I started doing that in a few cases :
<elopio> sometimes it's the way to go. Until they fix bug #1337004, it's the only way to match a class that has a different name.
<ubot5> bug 1337004 in Autopilot "Make it easier to select a custom proxy object with a class name different from the QML type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337004
<ahayzen> Which import QtQuick version should I be using these days?
<nik90> ahayzen: I saw renatu use Qt quick 2.2 in his pagewithbottomedge component
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah should i be using 2.2 as all of ours are 2.0 at the moment? ...thought i would bump while doing the Ubuntu.Components
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah I was thinkking of doing the bump as well
<nik90> ahayzen: just never got to it
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm gonna do it :) see what happens
<nik90> ahayzen: hope your comp doesn't explode :D
<ahayzen> nik90, damn qtcreator wouldn't find and replace across the project....guess because it is a cmake?
<ahayzen> nik90, had to do it based on 'files on the file system'
<nik90> ahayzen: I never knew qtcreator could even search across the entire project
<ahayzen> nik90, yep Edit->Find and replace->Advanced Find->Current Project
<ahayzen> nik90, quite useful when it works :P
<nik90> ahayzen: wow, cool
<ahayzen> nik90, makes version bumps easy hehe
<nik90> ahayzen: it works for me
<ahayzen> nik90, magic
<nik90> indeed
<ahayzen> nik90, ah i'm on trusty with probably an old qtcreator? guess ur on utopic?
<nik90> ahayzen: utopic vm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> utopic is remarkeably stable even as an install
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well other than the suspend issues
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I know, I intend to stay on trusty until next LTS
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: VM seems to be working fine, so rather keep it that way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, but this is cutting edge... err well not sure what is actually different in utopic :P
<nik90> I say this but I have a feeling I might upgrade when utopic comes out
<nik90> :)
<ahayzen> same
<ahayzen> i need to really test new mediascanner and media-hub versions on desktop as well as device
 * Akiva-Thinkpad runs it as his main. Cause' hes edgy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> geys stay away from me; my middle name is riskay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err, Rickey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its richard actually :/
<sergiusens> nik90: why use a vm when an lxc container is much more lightweight if you need it ;-)
<nik90> sergiusens: because I have no clue how to do that ;)
<nik90> sergiusens: I need to read up on lxc containers, updating them, etc etc etc
<sergiusens> nik90: here's a good pointer https://www.stgraber.org/2013/12/20/lxc-1-0-your-first-ubuntu-container/
 * nik90 reads up
<nik90> sergiusens: damn it looks really powerful.. I will see if I can set up everything required and then create a video for this. it will be so powerful for app devs who want to stick with 14.04 while still wanting to develop on 14.10 and later
<sergiusens> nik90: that's what I'm doing
<sergiusens> at least; that's how I played with the clock app builds
<nik90> sergiusens: oh
<nik90> aweseom
<sergiusens> and this is how we run the android in a container ;-)
<nik90> sergiusens: so I need to figure out how to set up QtC, necessary ssh keys, share storage etc on LXC
<nik90> sergiusens: I will start with some baby steps by creating LXC containers and then slowly working from there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Yawn~~~ I think i'm done for the day. Thanks all.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/
<nik90> popey: when you are back, please review and top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-potfile-aug18/+merge/231198 if everything is good. Just a pot file update
<mterry> Who would know a bit about working with WebView components?
<mterry> I'm looking to increase default zoom level (i.e. change default canvas size I guess)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: I added a fix for https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-restrict-pick-content-type/+merge/230776 . I decided to optimize my previous code yesterday and didn't test toroughly enough, sorry for the mistake. I will try to add unit tests on Monday to catch other problems with these modifications
<nerochiaro> bfiller: but it should be good to go for now
<bfiller> nerochiaro: ok thanks, I will test it
<nerochiaro> bfiller: thanks
<rickspencer3> hi all, so I just created an app with the sdk that has tabs, and I got the old school tabs, did I do something wrong?
 * rickspencer3 wants new tabs
<daker> useDeprecatedToolbar: false
<rickspencer3> Toolbar?
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> daker, what object is that property on?
<rickspencer3> nm, found it, I think
<daker> new tabs, toolbar actions in the header
<rickspencer3> muhc better
<daker> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/
<rickspencer3> I wonder if we shouldn't add  that to the app template?
<rickspencer3> bzoltan1, what do you think? ^
<CodePulsar> Does anyone know how do I install Boost Spirit in Ubuntu ? Can't seem to find a separate package for this Boost library
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, i thought that property would be false by default soon so all apps would use the new toolbar?
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, ah
<rickspencer3> that makes sense
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, but i'm sure one of the SDK guys would be able to confirm that for you
<rickspencer3> s'all good
<rickspencer3> sounds like it's under control
<ahayzen> hopefully :)
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, ah there is the mail about it... https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09272.html
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, that suggests you aren't using Ubuntu.Components 1.1 then?
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, I am using what the template creates for me :)
<rickspencer3> 0.1
<ahayzen> heh
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, i wonder if that will be updated when utopic is released and then that sdk version is 'stable'
<rickspencer3> dunno, I'm on Utopic now
<rickspencer3> it could just be that the template is behind
<ahayzen> yeah probably
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, hmmm just tried removing the setting on a version of the music-app where i'm bumping the Ubuntu.Components version and i get the old toolbar
<rickspencer3> huh
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, I have to leave soon, but I'll follow tomorrow
<rickspencer3> make sure all the pieces are lining up :)
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, cool thanks i'll continue playing as well
<ahayzen> t1mp, is what we've said above correct?
<rickspencer3> ahayzen, funny that you say continue playing because I am currently mutli-tasking
<rickspencer3> practicing for my music lesson
<rickspencer3> I wondered if I had left a mic on?
<rickspencer3> :)
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> rickspencer3, what are you learning?
<rickspencer3> mandolin
<rickspencer3> the world's most annoying instrument
<ahayzen> hah
<rickspencer3> I have gotten obsessed with old timey music, it's very weird
<rickspencer3> never would have imagined
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> looks like an intriguing instrument
<nik90> sergiusens: were you able to run QtC in a lxc-container?
<nik90> I plan on following https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/ to do that, but it seems some apps might require some special config tweaks.
<nik90> I created my first lxc container for utopic amd64. Haven't done much after that
<sergiusens> nik90: I can search and help; but stgraber will pinpoint you faster than me
<nik90> sergiusens: which channel is usually on?
<nik90> sergiusens: does lxc have its own irc channel?
<sergiusens> nik90: ubuntu-devel
<nik90> sergiusens: ah ok. thnx
<sergiusens> nik90: no idea
<balloons> ahayzen, having a look at your mp, thanks for packaging it up
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome thanks :) if it is good then i'll start working on converting the tests
<ahayzen> balloons, obviously i will then need to add more helpers as i go along... basically all i converted in that mp was populate queue and how the starting of it all works
<balloons> ahayzen, MainView still needs split up obviously.. so many methods
<ahayzen> balloons, yep as u said before i'm gonna do in many mps so it is easier to review...and slowly remove the methods
<balloons> yep yep
<balloons> I'll leave my notes inline on the mp
<ahayzen> balloons, the only bit which i didn't like was the properties for main_view, player and pointing_device ... they are half there for backwards compatibility
<ahayzen> balloons, awesome thanks :)
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for the review...whats the difference in python between single and double quotes?
<ahayzen> balloons, hahah looks like my copy and pasting failed then :P
<nik90> sergiusens: can you check if the changes I made to cmake at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-project-name/+merge/231618 are correct? Its only 4-5 lines cmake code change.
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, the self.main_view, etc I assume might go away
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah if it get get it all in emulators
<nik90> sergiusens: I changed the project name to com.ubuntu.clock to prep for the replacement
<nik90> sergiusens: I also added a missing url_dispatcher file. Although not sure if my install path for click and non-click mode are correct
<nik90> sergiusens: here is the old clock source directory https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/files
<nik90> sergiusens: and here is the cmake file for the old clock app https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt
<sergiusens> nik90: it looks good; does jenkins build this?
<nik90> sergiusens: it will build in a few minutes
<nik90> sergiusens: is the url_dispatcher being installed to the correct locations? I always mess up that :P
<sergiusens> nik90: I'll recheck after it builds
<nik90> sergiusens: ok. I will ping when the build is done
<sergiusens> nik90: for the deb, I don't really know; for the click; I don't see the hook in the diff
<sergiusens> let me open the file
<nik90> sergiusens: for click isn't it set(URLS_DIR ${CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR})
<balloons> ahayzen, either is fine, but string literals have migrated to using just '
<nik90> sergiusens: and it is installed with install(FILES ${URLS_FILE} DESTINATION ${URLS_DIR})
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah you are missing the hook here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-project-name/view/head:/manifest.json#L9
<ahayzen> balloons, i thought u could use either? https://docs.python.org/3.4/library/stdtypes.html#textseq
<sergiusens> nik90: a "urls" hook, like in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<ahayzen> balloons, or is this just a standard u guys are using to make the ap tests consistent?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes you are correct. you are free to use either
<balloons> I tossed that in there so elopio would get a laugh if he had a look
<sergiusens> nik90: it's only value is the path to the dispatcher file
<ahayzen> \o/ lol
<balloons> the mp would be huge if you did a replace ;-)
<balloons> ahayzen, but yes, he's migrated to 'blah'
<balloons> select_single('ListItemWithActions, objectName="tracksTabListItem")
<sergiusens> nik90: which is ${CMAKE_INSTALL_DATADIR}
<ahayzen> balloons, i leave for now...and maybe do an mp later on to make them all one type for fun once i have converted all the tests
<sergiusens> nik90: /thefilename.json
<balloons> ahayzen, pure troll.. love it
<balloons> I support the giant mp after you're done
<nik90> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tdogQ2XH
<nik90> sergiusens: ^^
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll push a fix to my minor typo of mentioning reminders app then it is ready to land?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, I'll approve
<sergiusens> nik90: btw, you don't need to discrimitate URLS_DIR for click and for deb; you can just use the same one and reference it from the manifest as share/url-dispatcher/urls/file.json
<ahayzen> balloons, pushed!
<nik90> sergiusens: ah I just took this from the old clock app to avoid my personal mistakes
<balloons> ahayzen, night
<ahayzen> night?
<nik90> sergiusens: should I leave it as it is?
<ahayzen> balloons, one question i sense soon the populated property that we do a wait_for(True) will disappear soon we will have to compare .status to a enum of a QML class however u can only access it by calling the QML class directly...how would we access it through autopilot?
<ahayzen> balloons, or maybe i should check how the ms2 tests do it first...
<sergiusens> nik90: it's your pref really; but for desktop file I think I used a similar logic
<sergiusens> nik90: that's why the manifest says:  "desktop": "share/applications/ubuntu-clock-app.desktop"
<nik90> sergiusens: ah ok
<sergiusens> nik90: wrt the paste; that file is fine; it's just missing referencing in the manifest as a hook for the app
<nik90> sergiusens: I will try to mimick the dektop then and also correct the manifest file
<sergiusens> nik90: similar to desktop: .... ; you are missing "urls": "path to url dispatcher file"
<sergiusens> right
<nik90> yup
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm really confused but your qurstion
<balloons> so yea, I guess check the other tests..
<ahayzen> balloons, i bet u are...i was when it wasn't working...so say you have SongsModel { id: myModel } ... songs model has a status which becomes ready
<ahayzen> balloons, you need todo myModel.status == SongsModel.Ready
<ahayzen> balloons, you can however not do myModel.status == myModel.Ready
<ahayzen> balloons, so how would ap access SongsModel.Ready? as SongsModel comes from directly in mediascanner2
<ahayzen> balloons, unless we just put a property in there for ap like property bool populated: status == SongsModel.Ready
<ahayzen> ...mediascanner don't have any ap tests /o\
<ahayzen> balloons, anyway we'll cross that bridge when we come to it as that mp hasn't landed yet :)
<ahayzen> balloons, but i think just adding in a property for ap will be the easiest way
<nik90> sergiusens: how does it look now?
<ahayzen> balloons, anyway thanks for the review :) onto the next set of autopilot conversions :D
<sergiusens> nik90: looks good!
<nik90> sergiusens: btw since the big deb packaging fix, I am unable to the main qml file ubuntu-clock-app.qml file listed in QtC
<nik90> sergiusens: should I add a custom target to it in the app/CMakeList.txt file?
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah, I think that does the trick
<nik90> sergiusens: I think add_custom_target(ubuntu-clock-app_QMlFiles ALL SOURCES ${QML_JS_FILES}) didnt do the trick
<sergiusens> nik90: fwiw, I just copied what mzanetti did for reminders; I'm not really a Qtc person
<sergiusens> why screen resolution isn't that good for so many widgets
<sergiusens> and I got used to vim a long time ago
<sergiusens> :-)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> sergiusens: but to be clear, add_custom_target() only affects QTC, it should affect the install, right?
<nik90> shouldn't*
<sergiusens> nik90: right; unles someone invokes the custom target (which qtc might)
<nik90> sergiusens: hmm ok
<nik90> sergiusens: I will include my custom target inside if(NOT "${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}" STREQUAL "${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}") to make sure that doesnt happen
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah
<nik90> sergiusens: can you quickly approve my MP for the cmake changes. I will ask balloons or popey to evaluate the rest and merge when ready
<sergiusens> nik90: I was going to do a local test build and try it out
<sergiusens> nik90: but if eye balling was all you wanted, I'm fine too ;-)
<nik90> sergiusens: ah sure
<nik90> sergiusens: no no I cannot afford this to cause any issues now :)
<ahayzen> Anyone know how to make tactile feedback when you click objects?
<ahayzen> ...or haptic feedback
<nik90> ahayzen: http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qt-mobility/qml-hapticseffect.html
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm interesting is there a generic Ubuntu one? so i can be consistent with when eg the header buttons are clicked?
<nik90> ahayzen: why don't you encapsulate your object inside a AbstractButton{}
<nik90> ahayzen: it provides haptic feedback like you want
<nik90> ahayzen: and no I don't recall seeing any ubuntu one
<ahayzen> nik90, hmmm but i want it when u click on listitems
<ahayzen> nik90, all i see is https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtFeedback.HapticsEffect/
<ahayzen> nik90, which is exactly the same doc :P
<ahayzen> nik90, basically pretty much anywhere in the music app when u do onClicked it should vibrate
<nik90> ahayzen: are you sure?
<nik90> ahayzen: that would break consistency with other apps
<nik90> ahayzen: and too much battery usage
<ahayzen> nik90, ...thts what unity started doing but it keeps changing
<ahayzen> nik90, hmmm ok maybe not *everywhere* but it is inconsistent with itself eg selecting the back button in the header vibrates
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm maybe a question for design then
<nik90> ahayzen: I suppose
<nik90> sergiusens: suprisingly, I see add_custom_target(ubuntu-clock-app_QMlFiles ALL SOURCES ${QML_JS_FILES}) however I cannot find the variable ${QML_JS_FILES} defined anywhere in that file
<nik90> popey: who is the next translation expert after dpm?
<popey> uh
<nik90> popey: I would like to check if translations has been properly enabled in launchpad for clock reboot. I have seen any new po files yet
<nik90> popey: since dpm is on vacation
<sergiusens> nik90: set architecture to armhf now
<nik90> haven't seen any po files*
<popey> possibly ara
<nik90> sergiusens: ok
<sergiusens> nik90: or get fginther to do dual builds
<sergiusens> and set it as a list
<nik90> sergiusens: list?
<sergiusens> architecture: ["armhf", "i386"]
<sergiusens> or
<nik90> sergiusens: if I set it as armhf, will jenkins still be able to build it for amd64 for it to test?
<sergiusens> architecture: "armhf"
<nik90> popey: ok
<sergiusens> nik90: yes it will; it will only fail review ;-)
<nik90> ok :P
<sergiusens> nik90: all is technically incorrect anyways
<sergiusens> "all"
<nik90> done
<sergiusens> nik90: also, can you rename 86	"ubuntu-clock-app": {
<sergiusens> to just "clock"
<sergiusens> the -app is redundant
<sergiusens> and the ubuntu we try to avoid in app names
<nik90> sergiusens: well the app is called "Clock" but the package name is "ubuntu-clock-app" since otherwise it is too generic
<sergiusens> nik90: just for the click; not the deb
<sergiusens> nik90: your package is com.ubuntu.clock (so ubuntu is already there)
<nik90> ah ok
<sergiusens> the app name should be clock (without ubuntu or app, as it's the app name)
<sergiusens> nik90: and there's one more thing missing
<sergiusens> nik90:             "com.ubuntu.clock.devel",
<sergiusens> nik90: that's in the autopilot tests
<sergiusens> I promise I won't run them!
<sergiusens> :-)
<nik90> hehe
<nik90> oops I forgot them totally
<sergiusens> nik90: asie from that, the clock build runs fine
<sergiusens> nik90: Setting BZR_SOURCE to lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<sergiusens> that needs updating too
<sergiusens> to the actual trunk
<nik90> sergiusens: why?
<nik90> sergiusens: I don't think we are moving
<sergiusens> nik90: oh; then no need
<nik90> sergiusens: I added 33	+file(GLOB QML_JS_FILES *.qml *.js), hope that is okay
<nik90> sergiusens: It then shows the main qml file in qtc for me
<sergiusens> nik90: should be
<nik90> hmm although I should indent it
<nik90> sergiusens: awesome click-buddy creates click as com.ubuntu.clock_3.1.71_armhf.click. Looks good to me
<sergiusens> nik90: great; clock runs fine for me as well; just need the tests fixed
<nik90> sergiusens: I fixed that in the latest push
<nik90> sergiusens: I had to just change the variable in __init__.py file in the autopilot folder
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah, the running of the tests I leave to you or balloons :-)
<sergiusens> I'll approve
<nik90> I just ran the tests, works as expected using make autopilot
<sergiusens> nik90: running the tests for the click app is a different test path though
<nik90> but jenkins runs it after installing the deb
<nik90> also atm the clock app tests dont work on the device due to an upstream autopilot error
<nik90> balloons: in prep for the clock app replacement, i made the necessary changes to the click, local path names which used com.ubuntu.clock.devel.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-21
<krazeivan> good evening!
<davmor2> DanChapman: hey dude when you are about, I'm having issues creating an initial user for dekko :(
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> nik90: ping
<justCarakas> good morning
<nik90> zsombi: pong
<zsombi> nik90: hi dude, have you gone any further with the alarm issue?
<nik90> zsombi: other than debugging, nope
<nik90> zsombi: it seems after the alarm model refresh it reverts back to the old value. No idea why it does that
<zsombi> nik90: I think we have the problem with teh Switch component completion
<nik90> zsombi: will I have the same issue with a checkbox?
<zsombi> nik90: I think there must be one more condition for the onCheckedChanged.... it should toggle enabled only if the component is complete
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<zsombi> switch is a checkbox with different style
<zsombi> nik90: so you need a bool property which is set to true once the component gets completed, and you update the alarm enabled field only if the Switch is complete
<zsombi> nik90: try that
<nik90> Ok
<dholbach> jdstrand, --json and -v options implemented in https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1355215/+merge/231569
<dholbach> jdstrand, let me know if we need to get anything else done in there to get it landed
<dholbach> once it's landed it'll make popey and my life a bit easier in terms of copy/pasting review results :-)
<DanChapman> davmor2, hey chap. :-) So what's the issue? is it crashing out while saving the user account?
<davmor2> DanChapman: that's the one
<DanChapman> davmor2, ahh excellent. You might be able to help me out here, i've tried endless times to reproduce it. If you have some time could you try running the attached click in bug 1355493 and send me the log output
<ubot5> bug 1355493 in dekko "0.2.3 does not remember/use configuration" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355493
<davmor2> DanChapman: right I had to wipe my phones so I'll re try after and see if I can reproduce it
<DanChapman> davmor2, and also delete the current config file to be sure it's starting a fresh run
<DanChapman> davmor2, awesome thanks :-)
<nik90> zsombi: doesn't work :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-status-revert/+merge/231690
<nik90> zsombi: it fails at the same exact issue which is disabling an alarm which was just edited
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey, I saw your https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/ubuntu-clock-app/clock-sdktoolscompat, I am afraid you did it on the wrong branch
<nik90> zbenjamin: the correct clock branch is lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<zsombi> nik90: ok, pastebin the code pls
<nik90> zbenjamin: sry :/
<nik90> zsombi: even better I linked the MR itself
<zbenjamin> nik90: dang :/
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-status-revert/+merge/231690
<nik90> zbenjamin: I wasn't aware until I checked now
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok i'll check out the new branch
<zsombi> nik90: it's not enough only for the onCheckedChanged, also for the alarm status change
<zbenjamin> nik90: i thought this one is still used
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok, let me try
<nik90> zsombi: that's a negative, same issue
<nik90> zsombi: i pushed it
<zsombi> hmm
<zsombi> nik90: have you tested with memory manager?
<nik90> zsombi: no, what was the environment variable again? I will add it to my personal wiki permanently
<zsombi> nik90: ALARM_MANAGER=memory
<nik90> zsombi: same issue with memory manager as well
<zsombi> nik90: thx, it's easier to debug 4 me
<nik90> zsombi: I set the variable in the Build Environment in the Projects Tab.
<zsombi> nik90: that's OK, it can be on teh runtime as well, doesn't matter, it's a runtime check, not build time
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Senior Citizens Day! :-D
<justCarakas> good morning ;)
<zsombi> nik90: wow, this UI looks 1000 times better!!
<nik90> zsombi: :D
<popey> heh
<nik90> zsombi: too late to the party my friend
<zyga> hey
<zyga> I'm trying to get a list of items that the user can select
<zyga> I tried using ListItem.SingleControl with a checkbox
<zyga> but I'd like a label as well
<zyga> should I just roll my own component that is composed of a checkbox and some text?
<zyga> or is there a better way?
<nik90> zyga: use ListItem.Standard
<nik90> zyga: it offers a control element as well where you can add a checkbox
<nik90> zyga: or any control element for that matter
<zyga> nik90: let's try, thanks!
<nik90> zyga: yw
<zsombi> nik90: have you see the warning about "do not put Page/Tabs/PageStack inside another Page" warning? ;)
<zyga> nik90: that works very well
<zyga> nik90: is there a way to move the checkbox to the left side of the column?
<zyga> nik90: other than forcing it with anchors?
<zsombi> nik90: so which use-case was problematic? editing an enabled alarm?
<nik90> zsombi: so edit a saved alarm (which is already enabled) and then save it. Try disabling it.
<zsombi> nik90: aham...
<zsombi> nik90: crap, onCompleted and model.ready comes almost the same time...
<nik90> zyga: no you shouldn't do that. If you do, then ListItem.Standard is not what you need since you are breaking design
<zyga> nik90: ok, thanks
<zsombi> nik90: it is caused due to the entire model update...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<nik90> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90: the status goes to ready, and that's ok, but then comes a model refresh, and that messes up the states... damn
<nik90> zsombi: I mentioned that yesterday in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8096923/
<nik90> zsombi: I have seen two warnings, the first "do not put Page/Tabs/PageStack inside another Page", I was told by t1mp that it needs to be disabled in the SDK side ;)
<zsombi> nik90: aaah, t1mp boy ;)
<nik90> zsombi: the second warning is about "ShaderEffect: Property 'source' is not assigned a valid texture provider (QQuickImage*)." which I have no idea why it comes
<zsombi> nik90: seems it comes from UbuntuShape
<nik90> zsombi: I decided to postpone my investigation of the warning after fixing some more pressing issues
<nik90> zsombi: I don't use any UbuntuShape
<nik90> zsombi: it comes from the Clock shape which has the shader effects
<zsombi> nik90: actually comes from some ShaderEffect you use
<nik90> zsombi: yup :D
<zsombi> nik90: ehh, I have to convert this memory manager alarm DB into a JSON db...
<nik90> ?
<zsombi> nik90: it's not easy in this way to see whether the enabled value got changed... and apparently doesn't get changed :/
<nik90> oh ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> someone help me out here; can you position the elements in a column to the centre?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: parent.horizontalCenter?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries that
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: you can do any horizontal anchoring...column doesn't accept top, bottom and vertical anchoring since that defies the purpose of a column
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah yes I see that now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that did it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have a row that I am trying to have its elements equally spaced in accordance to the window size. Do i have to calculate this manually, or is there something I'm missing here?
<justCarakas> o/ Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, holo!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hows the database dump coming along?
<justCarakas> it works :) imported it yesterday :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<justCarakas> now I can start cracking my brain on queries
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I laughed
<justCarakas> I also started a new project
<Akiva-Thinkpad> really?!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what ?!
<justCarakas> this game https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPKEmzLV9TA
<Akiva-Thinkpad> qml?
<justCarakas> gameboard and towers are already working
<justCarakas> no, html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> html5?
<justCarakas> uhu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow this looks interesting
<justCarakas> it is
 * Akiva-Thinkpad loves board games
<justCarakas> its an awesome game
<justCarakas> if you know the rules and play it fair you can already play it with 2 persons
<justCarakas> :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, I was developing dominion earlier before
<Akiva-Thinkpad> had fun, need to revisit it though
<justCarakas> :)
<justCarakas> I hope to finish it in the comming days
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow quick
<justCarakas> the first version :)
<justCarakas> no AI
<justCarakas> and than I'll write the AI
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow nice logic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very interesting
<justCarakas> anybody know where I can hook a designer for a logo and some small things for the towers ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, you know what I would do?
<justCarakas> what ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> find some unicode for a tower, perhaps a chess rook
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and use that svn (the scaleable graphic)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and make a logo from that.
<justCarakas> good Idea :D
<justCarakas> thx
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, yep; thats what I did for logic
<justCarakas> tried it, but I need to do stuff with colours aswell so it doesn't work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/logic-calculator/trunk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmm yah
<nik90> mzanetti: Do you know if it is possible to reverse geocode usingn QtLocation? For instance if I know the coordinates of the iss, can I reverse geocode that to get the city or country name?
<mzanetti> nik90: hmm... not sure...
 * nik90 looks at osmtouch
<karni> nik90: heh, whenever I come here, you happen to have *just* asked the question I was going for :D if you find that, please be so kind to ping me the url/solution. I think we could use this in one of our scopes (where the provider supports data for a limited set of cities). thanks in advance :)
<nik90> karni: lol
<nik90> karni:but will do if I get the answer
<nik90> karni: have you tried OSMTouch?
<nik90> karni: it has this feature where one can search for near by places. And it returns places of various interest like pubs, restaurants etc perfectly on the map
<nik90> karni: which makes it think that it is some type of reverse geocoding. I suspect we could use the same
<karni> nik90: wow, that is pretty cool! haven't tried OSMTouch yet.
<nik90> karni: it seems like it just does http://api.openstreetmap.fr/oapi/xapi?node[bbox=4.290088886425934,52.09501793986946,4.341587299511872,52.1366818616302][amenity=fast_food] to get the coordinates of these places of interest
<nik90> karni: if that's the case, I know what I need to do.
<nik90> karni: I will get the user location via gps, and then pass that to geoname.org at http://api.geonames.org/findNearbyPlaceNameJSON?formatted=true&lat=55.93&lng=-3.24&username=krnekhelesh&style=full and get the closest city name
<karni> nik90: good findings. I see your username, I suppose there's a quota for the number of calls?
<nik90> karni: there is, but the geonames.org is temporary. We are trying getting this into http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Farnborough&release=utopic where we are searching by city name atm.
<nik90> karni: http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=Farnborough&release=utopic is used by the ubuntu installer and managed by canonical
<karni> nik90: sweet
<nik90> karni: feel free to exert pressure on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1359206
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359206 in Ubuntu Geonames "Need to be able to search cities by their lat and long" [Undecided,New]
<karni> thanks :)
<karni> nik90: by the way, I noticed sudoku uses a hamburger style icon on the far left, I assume this is some new api (or are they using custom header content perhaps?)
<karni> I admit I'm not up-to-date with the bleeding-edge latest developments of the platform.
<karni> i.e. such toolkit details as the one mentioned
<nik90> karni: it is the new tab button
<nik90> karni: if you set "useDeprecatedToolbar: false" and use the 1.1 ubuntu components, you should have it :D
<nik90> karni: although you will require utopic and later to run your app then
<karni> lol. /me tries changing 0 to 1 haha
<karni> sure, we do that anyway. thanks :)
<nik90> np
<alsu> I’m trying to get my app to make a core file. when it crashes, I see “Segmentation fault (core dumped)”, however no core file appears in the current directory
<alsu> where is it?
<alsu> cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern says “|/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c” which sounds terrible. /var/crash/ is empty. ulimit -c is 0 even though /etc/security/limits.conf has “*               hard    core            unlimited”
<alsu> and “ulimit -c unlimited” says “ulimit: core file size: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted”
<alsu> I’m at a loss.
<alsu> oh my god. https://github.com/keithw/mosh/issues/196
<Akiva-Thinkpad> core file?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> alsu^
<nik90> ara: ping
<ara> nik90, pong
<nik90> ara: hey, I was told that you are well versed with launchpad translation tools
<nik90> ara: Would you be able to check if https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot/+translations has the translation enabled correctly since I haven't see any .po files in that branch.
<ara> nik90, mmm, who told you that, I am very bad with lp translations tools :D
<ara> nik90, wrong person?
<popey> oops
<popey> my bad
<nik90> ara: oops, sry
<ara> popey, nik90: no worries, just sorry I cannot help
<nik90> ara: no worries
<nik90> mzanetti: In your experience, do you know why qml might output Location:Label_QMLTYPE_40(0x24916a0, "location") instead of Location: Edinburgh ?
<nik90> mzanetti: I did qDebug() << location which shows the correct output. But in the QML side, it returns Label_QMLTYPE_40(0x24916a0, "location")
<mzanetti> nik90: show me the line that prints it
<nik90> on the qml side it is essentially,
<nik90> onLocationChanged: {
<nik90>             console.log("Location:" + location)
<nik90>         }
<nik90> where location is a QString Q_PROPERTY
<Akiva-Thinkpad> interesting
<mzanetti> nik90: I rather think "location" is somewhere defined as "id: location"
<nik90> mzanetti: ah yes...stupid me :?
<mzanetti> Label { id: location ... } to be precise
<nik90> :/
<nik90> yup
<mzanetti> :)
<nik90> :p
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey I have a question for mergers
<Akiva-Thinkpad> up until this point, I have been tackling each bug by pulling the latest image from trunk, and fixing one bug exclusively on that, and then linking the bug report. Repeat for the next, etc
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is it better for me to just do say, one merge request and link 3 bugs to it?
<popey> no
<popey> unless the bugs are related
<popey> like 3 different UI bugs with the same component, one merge could fix them all
<popey> but if they're different features then separate merges should be done for each and linked to each bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, thanks
<dholbach> jdstrand, let me know if https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1355215/+merge/231569 can be merged - I think the --json thing makes sense now - maybe we could have a --full-info output which shows json and additionally display stuff like click-show-files, etc
<dholbach> but let's add that later on :)
<dholbach> or maybe add a --old-sdk-output option :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> think im gonna head out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is the rtm date btw?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is it just august 30th?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahh, Brian Lunduke calls the dash, the "Hud" in his unity review, http://www.networkworld.com/article/2466595/opensource-subnet/the-linux-desktop-a-week-review-ubuntu-unity.html
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that bothers me so much  >:9
<jdstrand> hi! I'll try to take a look at it in a bit
<jdstrand> dholbach: thanks for that! :)
<dholbach> awesome
<justcarakas> hey
<justcarakas> I have a question
<justcarakas> I'm trying to display a chinese character using &#40644; but for some reason it is not showing, any ideas
<justcarakas> its an HTML5 app btw
<justcarakas> dholbach do you know someone who could help me with that ?
<dholbach> maybe dbarth or alex-abreu in #ubuntu-webapps
<dholbach> or maybe daker
<nik90> popey: so quick question, in 203 any app that requires location will not get the gps coordinates since the location service is not running?
<popey> i believe so
<nik90> popey: if yes impeccable timing just when I want to test location retrieval in the clock app :P
<popey> well, the popup doesn't appear
<popey> haha
<popey> image #202 is → that way
 * nik90 roots to 202
<nik90> hehe
<ahayzen> davmor2, popey have you seen this bug on the promoted image? https://bugs.launchpad.net/libusermetrics/+bug/1359022
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359022 in libusermetrics "Welcome screen on image #200 always states that there are no data sources available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nik90> popey: === https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-project-name/+merge/231618 -> Click Upload Done ===
<popey> ahayzen: yes
<popey> ahayzen: i think ogra_ mentioned someone had broken that recently
<ahayzen> popey, ah ok so it is 'known' ?
<ogra_> popey, wasnt me ... i was only complaining about missing translations :)
<ahayzen> popey, should it be added to the landing mail with that tag? or is there another bug tracking it
<popey> hmm, who was that then
<ogra_> probably dave
<nik90> any surprise there  ^^ :P
<ogra_> i didnt even notice it until i saw the bug above
<ahayzen> popey, we also weren't sure if it was usermetrics or unity8
<popey> nik90: will test shortly
<nik90> popey: ok, no hurry, I am uploading more stuff
<ahayzen> popey, totally random off topic question, where did u get that orange cover for the nexus 4 from?
<popey> ahayzen: http://www.slickwraps.com/
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<nik90> popey: ==== https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 ==== Location Retrieval.
<popey> nik90: clock wont launch here
<nik90> popey: you will have to search for it
<popey> dont like the version number
<popey> 3.1.
<popey> that shouldn't have a trailing dot IMO
<popey> not sure that's related
<nik90> popey: that fixes itself when a click package is created
<nik90> popey: it is there since I created the click on qtc.
<popey> I did search but it just wont start
 * popey reboots
<nik90> popey: it should take the revision number automatically and become 3.1.71
<nik90> hmm strange
<popey> launches after a reboot
<nik90> you should no longer have the old clock?
<popey> correct
<nik90> sweet so that was it
<popey> alarm is taking a looooong time to save
<popey> oh, its not saving
<nik90> eh
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-21-204730.png that is the alarm I am about to try to save...
<popey> note I unticked repeat:thursday
<nik90> popey: then u didnt choose any day
<popey> i dont want to repeat though
<popey> and the label is "Repeat"
<nik90> popey: atm there is no single type alarms. i am working on that
<popey> ah okay
<nik90> popey: there is a bug in progress for that. I just need some design info on that before proceeding further
<popey> kk
<nik90> popey: shall I add the check for the empty days and disable the back button? It should be a small patch + unit test. When I land single alarm support, unchecking all days will show the label "Never" in the Repeat listitem.
<nik90> popey: other than that, does it look okay?
<popey> yes.
<popey> (it looks okay)
<popey> I'm not sure that's needed, it's fine as is. When do you think single alarm support will land?
<nik90> popey: I have been trying to get in touch with the designer the past 2 days..It should land hopefully by monday since code wise the implementation is quite simple.
<popey> alarm I set just went off, so that's good ☻
<nik90> hehe
<popey> be good to get a reply before next week as many of them are out at a sprint.
<popey> lets poke john lea tomorrow if you have no reply
<nik90> oh
<nik90> I definitely need to do a hangout with the designer since there are 2-3 other pressing design issues I need to discuss
<nik90> so yeah we will definitely check tomorrow with john lea then
<nik90> popey: can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-project-name/+merge/231618 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-potfile-aug18/+merge/231198
<popey> done
<nik90> thnx
<mhall119> hey, Graphite and uDraw work now!  I don't know when that happened, but this is great!
<popey> mhall119: wut! are they in the store?
<mhall119> popey: yeah
<ahayzen_> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen_, pong
<ahayzen_> balloons, I'm converting more tests over and I have got this method set_shuffle(state) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8109321/ should I be putting this in the helpers? or the tests? If the helpers should it go in the main MusicApp one or the toolbar/player and should you do assertThat inside helpers? If the tests am I accessing the pointing_device correctly?
<balloons> ahayzen_, helpers shouldn't have asserts in them
<balloons> maybe that helps clarify where it should go?
<ahayzen_> balloons, or could i use a wait_for(state) ?
<balloons> yes. What page has the shuffle?
<ahayzen_> balloons, as it could potentially be changing the state or shuffle
<ahayzen_> balloons, erm well it is in the toolbar...but only visible on the now playing page at the moment
<ahayzen_> balloons, so does that answer it?...put it in the now playing page helper?
<ahayzen_> balloons, and with a wait_for(state)
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah that makes most sense i'll do that :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, :-) Awesome..
<balloons> you start to get a feel for how these things should layout as you go eh?
<ahayzen_> balloons, the first refactoring mp landed by the way \o/
<balloons> I saw victor's comments on it as well.
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah getting there ...just a few more examples and i'll probably understand it all...hence my question :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, ended up changing the same line of code 3 times lol
<balloons> ahayzen_, I saw that hehe
<ahayzen_> balloons, *nothing* gets past victor ;) hehe
<balloons> which is totally fine.. I mean, I rewrote some of my own code several times
<ahayzen_> balloons, am i ok to add u as a reviewer to the next round of autopilot refactor branches when i mp them?
<ahayzen_> balloons, ah...ok so inside my MusicNowPlaying helper how do i get back up to the MusicApp ?
<ahayzen_> balloons, oh is that the self.get_root_instance() part of Leo's way of getting back up to MainView self.get_root_instance().select_single(MainView)
<ahayzen_> balloons, ah damn that doesn't work, so how can i back up to MusicApp ?
<ahayzen_> balloons, no worries i've found a solution :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-22
<mihir> Good morning :)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<zsombi> nik90: your'e most wanted seems :)
<mihir> zsombi: hehehe :D
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> mihir: just woke up. Give me few mins and we can talk
<mihir> dholbach: Morning :)
<dholbach> hi mihir
<mihir> nik90: no issues, just wanted to confirm just Jenkis is not function or not?
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the alarm issue is the following: after you edit an enabled alarm and right after that you want to disable it, QOrganizer does not remove neither audio nor visual reminders. So we have a problem with either using QOrganizer or with it itself.
<justCarakas> gooooooooood morning all :)
<zsombi> :)
<nik90> zsombi: oh seems like a serious issue
<zsombi> nik90: yup, I'll try to remove the reminders in a loop, perhaps we have them in the occurrences somehow still
<nik90> zsombi: we are thinking of replacing the old clock with new clock app this evening
<zsombi> nik90: good thinking :)
<zsombi> nik90: yet I have a MP with ~400 lines...
<zsombi> nik90: but this is not solved yet in there...
<nik90> Wow
<zsombi> nik90: only the model update, but at least the flicking is not there anymore :)
<zsombi> nik90: do U remember the bug still?
<nik90> zsombi: the flicker issue or the status bug?
<zsombi> nik90: both, seems this goes down both to Alarm services...
<nik90> zsombi: I haven't created one for the alarm status issue yet
<zsombi> nik90: ok, please do so, as it seems we have more problems with that...
<nik90> OK. Will ping you with both the bug reports
<zsombi> nik90: ok, the loop seems to fix it :)
<zsombi> nik90: so we will have a fix for that as well :D
<zsombi> nik90: nice way to close the week ;)
<nik90> zsombi: :D
<nik90> zsombi: but now I have to wait for the next promoted image :P
<zsombi> nik90: yes, but at least you know that will come, right? ;)
<nik90> yes indeed :)
<nik90> zsombi: okay first bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1359112
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359112 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Alarm model is updated after every change causing all the listview items to be repainted" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: I marked the bug #1359112 for rtm14 as well
<nik90> zsombi: bug number 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1360101
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360101 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Toggling an alarm status right after editing it results in the alarm status being reverted" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: shouldn't this be also tagged as rtm14?
<nik90> zsombi: yup, I just added it
<nik90> zsombi: let me know when you want me to test it.
<zsombi> nik90: uhh, damn it! of course it has twice the reminders! I'm adding those every time you modify anything on teh alarm, so if you update the alarm 3 times, you will not be able to disable only after the 3rd time! ASO... damn!
<nik90> zsombi: yeah I sort of noticed that but figured I was imagining things
<zsombi> nik90: so the fix is even easier :)
<nik90> woohoo :D
<nik90> zsombi: could this be why saving an alarm takes some time?
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it could
<zsombi> nik90: so, I have to break the MR in a chain of fixes, so it might take some time to land it
<zsombi> nik90: but I'l focus on that so we get it done ASAP
<nik90> zsombi: ok
<nik90> zsombi: I will wait for that to land and the next promoted image before doing the replacement since I think this is a high priority issue.
<zsombi> nik90: well, as you wish...
<nik90> zsombi: I feel that updating a single alarm which causes the whole alarmmodel to be refreshed is rather detrimental to the user experience. Might as well wait since a fix is in sight.
<nik90> popey: what do you think I should do? ^^
<popey> zsombi: can you define "some time" ?
<mzanetti> nik90: ping
<nik90> mzanetti: pon
<nik90> pong*
<mzanetti> nik90: so there has been some activity on the timezone bug we reported
<mzanetti> nik90: seems this is only an issue in the toString() method
<popey> nik90: I'm inclined to say we should keep clock-reboot updated in the store and switch the apps when we know we won't regress the clock experience.
<mzanetti> nik90: and happens because the JavaScript spec dictates that toString() must print the time in the local timezone
<nik90> mzanetti: ah ok
<nik90> mzanetti: so what does upstream recommend for our issue?
<mzanetti> nik90: could you test if you get the correct time by not using toString(), e.g. by using time.hours() etc
<mzanetti> nik90: upstream agrees that this isn't good, but not sure if violating the JavaScript spec is better
<mzanetti> nik90: so discussion still ongoing
<nik90> mzanetti: ok, I will try this out in another 30 mins and see if that resolves it
<mzanetti> nik90: sure, no rush
<nik90> popey: ack
<mzanetti> nik90: if that's really the case, we could write our own toString() method for time
<nik90> popey: it won't regress clock since the old clock app also has the issue. But I don't see any harm in waiting. May be next week we can push it out.
<mzanetti> so we could do something like TimeUtils.toString(dataObject) which then takes TZ info into account
<nik90> popey: since in the landing email, lucakz mentioned about 2 promoted images per week
<popey> thats the target
<dholbach> jdstrand, beuno: if you could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1355215/+merge/231569 later on, that'd be nice :)
<wellsb> The accounts policy is still reserved?  Goodness, it's been eons.  Is it still reserved in 14.10?
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/no-upcoming-events-visible-fixed/+merge/231758
<mihir> why jenkis is not triggiring ?
<mihir> triggering*
<mihir> any problem with it ?
<nik90> mihir: not sure.. I checked it as well
<nik90> mihir: did you try top approving?
<mihir> i thought it might be because of empty commit message, i did seet that too
<mihir> nik90: nope , i thought lets Jenkis run and i'll top approve then after.
<nik90> Well when u top approve it usually runs the test before merging
<mihir> nik90: let me try to do that
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Hug Your Boss Day! :-D
<mihir> JamesTait: seriously, Hug your boss day , hehehe
<popey> mihir: nik90 jenkins didn't do it because akiva isn't in the calendar dev team
<nik90> popey: but mihir approved it though
<mihir> popey: ohhh , is it.. i never noticed this..
<nik90> (not top approve)
<mihir> popey: i just did Top Approve.
<JamesTait> nik90, to be fair, whenever I go to a sprint, as soon as I see my boss it's usually the first thing we do.
<mihir> popey: i believe even when i push MR to some other app , it does run Jenkis , if I am not wrong..:|
<nik90> JamesTait: erm wrong person :P
<popey> dont think so
<JamesTait> nik90, heh, sorry! I meant mihir.
<mihir> JamesTait: I got it :)
<JamesTait> mihir, didn't happen in Malta, though.  In Malta we were roomies, and he was already in bed when I arrived.  That would just have been weird.
<mihir> popey: hmmm , so is it mandatory that , user has to be dev group ?
<mihir> JamesTait: hehehe , that's nice :)
<popey> mihir: for automatic jenkins yes
<popey> mihir: but jenkins can be triggered manually too
<mihir> popey: how can we do that ?
<popey> i dont think you guys can do that, needs auth in jenkins
<popey> if you expect more contributions from akiva then I can add him to the team.
<zsombi> nik90: popey: "some time"means around a week
<popey> zsombi: thanks
<popey> JamesTait: you changed the format of https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf&size=1000&page=1 overnight?
<popey> broke my script ☹
<nik90> zsombi: ack. Let me know when you have individual MPs to test. I can test on utopic desktop and comment in the MR.
<JamesTait> popey, we sent out the warning mails over a month ago. ;)
 * popey looks for the mail
 * JamesTait does too.
<popey> found it, thanks.
<popey> ☹
 * popey disables the cron job till he can fix it
<JamesTait> popey, you have it in a bzr branch somewhere, don't you?  I remember you sharing it a while back.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112777/
<justCarakas> JamesTait: not sure if my boss would like a hug :p
<JamesTait> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112919/
 * JamesTait takes a note to do something with lp:~jamestait/+junk/click-support-tools
<davmor2> nik90: 201 had the popup's that trigger location service some people get fixes easily others don't but we don't have a full location stack currently so that is why it might not look to be working, however in 203 the location trusted service isn't even running so it will never get a location fullstop.
<nik90> davmor2: ok, I was trying to use location services in the clock app and test an MP. I will root to 201 and do that
<davmor2> nik90: I'm pretty sure that tvoss will not be happy about it being broken so it will likely be up and running pretty quickly :)
<nik90> davmor2: I am keeping an eye on the bug report as well
<brendand> davmor2, did the convo with tvoss continue yesterday?
<brendand> davmor2, or did it stop where i left?
<davmor2> brendand: stopped but I know how tvoss feels about it :)
<brendand> davmor2, right. he didn't comment on why the service didn't start?
<davmor2> brendand: no just thanked me for the bug
<wellsb> I'm seeing "tcsetattr: Invalid argument" when I try to run application on device.  Then deployment fails with code 134.  Thoughts?
<wellsb> Before that, I get: cannot set terminal process group (-1): Invalid argument
<ogra_> wellsb, grep DEN /var/log/syslog ...
<ogra_> looks like you miss the right apparmor profiles for your app
<wellsb> No results for DEN
<wellsb> Sorry, the failure code is 139
<wellsb> Nope, 134 was right.  139 when I tried the 14.10 framework, but I can't do that because I'm on 14.04
<wellsb> The apparmor profiles is a possibility, because I've excluded Accounts because it's reserved, but it really should be there
<wellsb> It's been a while since I've touched this app.  It's happening with several other older apps.  Perhaps something has changed in QT.  This should be fun.
<nik90> wellsb: are you using kits to run them on device?
<wellsb> I am not
<wellsb> I saw your video earlier, though.  Could you shoot me that link again?
<nik90> wellsb: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/using-device-kits/
<wellsb> Thanks
<nik90> yw
<nik90> mihir: if I fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357315, can you help me fix the AP tests?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357315 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Move the Save and Cancel button in the new event page to the header" [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> mihir: I can create a common calendar branch that we both can hack on
<mihir> nik90: sure, we can do that , but we need to fix AP wherever it is being used.
<nik90> mihir: shouldn't fixing the function which clicks the button in the emulators.py file fix it everywhere?
<mihir> nik90: usually it should be , just push that MR, i'll fix that
<nik90> mihir: either way let me fix it first, and then do some manual testing before worrying about the AP.
<nik90> mihir: thnx
<nik90> mihir: will ping you with the MR when finished
<mihir> nik90: sure , thanks.
<t1mp> zsombi: does https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/10-alarm-data/+merge/231847 need review from clock-app devs too?
<zsombi> t1mp: no, that not
<t1mp> zsombi: could it break clock-app if the alarms are not stored/loaded correctly?
<zsombi> t1mp: read the commit message :)
<t1mp> ahh
<zsombi> t1mp: it states it only affects memory manager, and that is a fallback only
<zsombi> t1mp: it easesmanual testing, to see the saved data
<nik90> mihir: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/move-save-cancel-buttons
<nik90> mihir: I tests creating/editing new events
<nik90> mihir: worked as expected. No regressions afaik. Let's fix the AP tests now
<mihir> nik90: thanks, i'll start working on this once i reach home :)
<nik90> mihir: ok
<t1mp> zsombi: ok, happroving
<zsombi> t1mp: thx!!
<t1mp> bzoltan: are we doing a landing?
<zsombi> t1mp: the next two must be tested by the clock app
<t1mp> bzoltan: or we wait till monday?
<DanChapman> Does anyone know how I could detect the host arch inside a click chroot. Previously I could run dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH but that doesn't seem to work anymore
<bzoltan> t1mp: I just requested a silo
<t1mp> bzoltan: cool
<bzoltan> t1mp: I wish to land as soon as possoble, but we still have like 5 MRs waiting to be merged
<bzoltan> t1mp: I will keep updating the landing MR as the new staging versions happen
<t1mp> bzoltan: with the new versioning of the packages it is so much easier to see what will be part of the new landing :)
<t1mp> bzoltan: why land as much as possible? we can do another landing next week
<t1mp> bzoltan: the landing will already include 15 MRs
 * t1mp gets a bit nervous from huge landings. Smaller ones are easier to find issues in case something is broken
<nik90> popey: how do you test calendar app on a device?
<nik90> popey: do you install the click manually on a device? I cannot run calendar app on phone using QtC since desktop file is missing apparently.
<popey> adb push foo.click /tmp
<popey> phablet-shell
<popey> pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<nik90> ah kk
<t1mp> nik90: then add a desktop file?
<nik90> t1mp: it has 2 .desktop files strangely
<t1mp> actually it is weird that we require *desktop* files to run something on a *phone* :)
<t1mp> maybe .desktop is not the best name
<nik90> hehe
<popey> ☻
<nik90> popey: http://imgur.com/lCbDpYK
<popey> nik90: OOOH!
 * popey hugs nik90 
 * nik90 hugs back
<bzoltan> t1mp:  there was no small landing because nothing went to the staging for 8 days.. all the queued MRs started to land just in the last 2-3 days
<t1mp> bzoltan: I know. I tried to say that what we don't get in this landing, we'll get in the next one :)
<bzoltan> t1mp: that is why I gave up and started the landing...I still do not have the silo, that is why I said that I will update the landing branch from the staging if it gets new revisions. as it just got the 2006
<bzoltan> 1206
<bzoltan> t1mp: and you should not be nervous :) I have run the UITK test suite like 6 times in the last 3 days ...no sign of regression
<mihir> nik90: t1mp this file is not required , com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop.in.in ?
<nik90> mihir: no we need it
<nik90> mihir: the other .desktop is what we added to temporarily fix the qtc issue.
<mihir> nik90: then i can see only one desktop file ,
<t1mp> bzoltan: ok :)
<nik90> mihir: there is another com.ubuntu.calendar.desktop
<mihir> nik90: okay , i thought that required for the running into desktio
<nik90> mihir: Are there any special packages that need to be installed to run calendar app tests?
<mihir> desktop*
<nik90> mihir: I get AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'ModuleImportFailure'
<nik90> ImportError: No module named dateutil
<mihir> nik90: on your local machine ?
<nik90> mihir: yes
<daker> python-dateutil
<mihir> daker: i believe it is by default in python , isn't it?
<daker> no
<nik90> apparently not, since it is installing it now
<nik90> mihir: this should be added to the debian/control file then
<daker> https://labix.org/python-dateutil
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-alarm-model-update/+merge/231863
 * mihir makes note to add in control file 
<nik90> mihir, daker: anything for File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testtools/testcase.py", line 628, in useFixture
<nik90>     fixture.setUp()
<nik90> zsombi: quick question.
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp: lemme resubmit
<nik90> zsombi: what signal do I use to update "next alarm in ..hr and .. mins" ?
<nik90> zsombi: previously I used onModelReset
<mihir> nik90: probably , this https://pypi.python.org/pypi/fixtures
<nik90> zsombi: but if that isn't fired after an alarm is modified, then is there any other signal i can track?
<nik90> mihir: hmm apparently I already python-fixtures installed
<daker> nik90: python-testtools & python-fixtures
<nik90> daker: both installed already
<zsombi> t1mp: nik90: ok, a bit cleaner MR
<zsombi> nik90: depends from whom do you want to catch teh signal
<nik90> zsombi: I tracked the onModelReset signal in the AlarmModel{} object
<zsombi> nik90: from model, you get beginModelReset/endModelReset when the whole model is refreshed (item is added/deleted) or dataChanged() if an item data changes
<zsombi> nik90: the dataChanged() will come after we land the MP above
<nik90> zsombi: ok I track onModelReset and dataChanged() signal to track additions/editing to alarms
<nik90> onDataChanged()
<mihir> nik90: hmmm
<zsombi> nik90: t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-alarm-model-update/+merge/231867
<nik90> zsombi: testing
<zsombi> nik90: we could eventually implement separate signals for additionand removal, as the QAbstractItemModel has such a func!
<zsombi> nik90: it would be even faster to refresh a model... then to reload teh whole data
<zsombi> nik90: but that's further optimizations we can do after RTM, not that critical yet, aint it?
<nik90> zsombi: well I am just interested in known when the alarm count changes, an alarm is edited (enabled/disabled) so that I can accordingly update my "next active alarm in " string.
<zsombi> nik90: yup
<nik90> zsombi: we can leave the refresh model to after RTM yes
<zsombi> nik90: now, the last MR for the alarm update ;)
<mihir> nik90: you getting any specific error , or it just says what you have mentioned
<zsombi> nik90: in ~30-40 mins
<nik90> mihir: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113542/
<nik90> zsombi: sweet
<mihir> nik90: you need to install dummy service for address book
<zsombi> nik90: so this won't be needed anymore https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-status-revert/+merge/231690
<nik90> zsombi: yes. I will reject and remove it
<mihir> nik90: sorry , it seems you have that too
<nik90> mihir: how do you know?
<nik90> mihir: I can check on my side if you tell me the package name for it
<mihir> nik90: it runs or it never runs any AP ?
<nik90> mihir: well it doesn't :)
<mihir> ohhhkie
<nik90> mihir: actually one sec
<nik90> mihir: it seems to be running some of the tests
<mihir> nik90: could you check this pacakge , address-book-service-dummy ?
<nik90> mihir: like the month scrolling
<nik90> mihir: it is testing switching between month view to year view and others..let it finish and see where the failures are
<mihir> nik90: not sure it'll resolve issue, but this is must too.
<mihir> for new event , it should break when you it tries to add guest.
<nik90> mihir: ah ok
<mihir> nik90: hmm, if that is the case this should resolve issue.
<nik90> mihir: ok so it ran 24 tests, 4 of which failed. I am guessing those were the new event ones
<nik90> mihir: yup I didnt have that package
<nik90> mihir: ok so 2 packages to add to debian/control
 * mihir mihir updates the list for debian/control 
<nik90> mihir: hmm same error :/ no worries I will wait until the evening to work with you and balloons on it.
<mihir> nik90: ohh
<mihir> nik90: it gives same errors , http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113542/ ?
<nik90> mihir: oh
<nik90> mihir: trunk or my branch?
<mihir> nik90: trunk, branch shouldn't work until we make changes to Ap
<nik90> mihir: I made a blind change to fix the AP test...here is me hoping that worked :P
<mihir> nik90: hahaha okay ,
<nik90> mihir: I fixed the _save() function in the emulator.py. That should fix it. but let's see what jenkins says
<mihir> nik90: yeah, that should.
<nik90> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-alarm-model-update/+merge/231867 causes clock app to crash when toggling the alarm status.
<nik90> zsombi:The Alarm data has been updated with an unregistered item!
<nik90> zsombi: The program has unexpectedly finished.
<nik90> zsombi: I can get gdb log if you want
<zsombi> nik90: no need
<zsombi> nik90: that's a qFatal() causing it
<zsombi> nik90: intentionally
<nik90> zsombi: oh ok
<zsombi> nik90: but that's bad
<zsombi> nik90 that means the alarm you update is not registred or has different cookie!
<nik90> zsombi: I also noticed that after creating a new alarm, the saved alarm switches reinitialized meaning the entire listview repainted
<mihir> zsombi: any insights regarding these bugs , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1357323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357323 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "There is no way to control text alignment of the button" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zsombi> nik90: well, alarm creation still resetd the whol elist... if we don;t want that, we have to inpmement that as well
<zsombi> mihir: did not had time for that yet, sorry
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok, this is just when updating an existing alarm?
<zsombi> nik90: yep
<nik90> zsombi: this would be enough for now.
<zsombi> nik90: the rest must be done differently
<mihir> zsombi: okay no issues :)
<zsombi> nik90: but, the failure you get worries me...
<zsombi> do you get that when you update the alarm?
<nik90> zsombi: yup, regardless of what property I updated
<zsombi> nik90: lemme se with mem manager...
<zsombi> nik90: ok, we have a problem with EDS backend then!!!
<zsombi> nik90: could you try it locally with memory backend?
<nik90> already trying
<nik90> zsombi: no happens with mem manager as well for me
<zsombi> nik90: huhh? it passes safely 4 me... wth?
<nik90> zsombi: I added ALARM_MANAGER=memory to the run environment in QtC project tab
<zsombi> nik90: and you see the warning from alarm manager that memory will be used?
<zsombi> nik90: ah, it does not display that if env var is used...
<nik90> erm no
<zsombi> nik90: well, you can see th ediff if you have different alarms in teh different DBs
<zsombi> meeting...
<zsombi> bbl
<nik90> k
<mihir> nik90: that works :D
<nik90> mihir: woohoo...blind edits works!
<mihir> nik90: hahaha  :) let me review that.
<nik90> mihir: my fingers are itching to improve the new event design
<nik90> mihir: its too cluttered in my opinion :/
<mihir> nik90: we have already asked to designers
<nik90> mihir: true, but did popey say you guys would get it before RTM?
<mihir> nik90: i know it is too cumbersome
<popey> what are we talking about specifically?
<mihir> nik90: nope
<nik90> popey: the New Event page design
<popey> I think that'll come with a later calendar redesign, not in the short term
<mihir> nik90: i was thinking to bifurcate the repetitions to some other page.
<nik90> mihir: I have a revamp in mind. Small minor stuff but I think it will make it look better.
<nik90> mihir: I will push it as a common branch again so we both can hack on it together
<mihir> nik90: could you do mockup for me ?
<nik90> mihir: I will try to create a sample app with just the UI code and show it to you
<jdstrand> wellsb: if it's apparmor you would see denials in the logs (eg, 'grep DEN /var/log/syslog' and look for denials at the time of the failure)
<jdstrand> wellsb: and fyi, the accounts policy group can now be freely used with 14.10 frameworks
<popey> oh, really!?
<jdstrand> yep, you can thank mardy
<popey> time for wellsb to dust off Blackjack
<jdstrand> it now has trust session prompting
<jdstrand> (online accounts that is)
<jdstrand> so I adjusted the click-reviewers-tools earlier in the week and when we came out of traincon-0, I updated the policy (1.2.21)
<beuno> dholbach, sorry, will review today
<popey> jdstrand: thanks.
<Wellark> DanChapman: hey, let me know how it goes with the connectivity-api
<Wellark> DanChapman: are you planning to use Qt or QML bindings?
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<justCarakas> :p
<DanChapman> Wellark, hey :-) thanks for getting it in so quickly. I'm planning to use the Qt bindings so i'll let you know how I get on with it. I can test the QML bindings on it as well if that will help test it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mordning all
<justCarakas> o/
<gerlowskija> Does anyone familiar with the calendar-app have some time to look at this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug1350605  It's already been reviewed, but the reviewer (Kunal) couldn't test it because of environmental issues and requested someone else take a look.
<zsombi> nik90: the other bug: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/30-alarm-update-fix/+merge/231882
<zsombi> nik90: I'm still trying to repro the previous failure, unsuccessfully
<nik90> zsombi: but you were able to reproduce it on EDS though?
<zsombi> nik90: not on that, I had not tried it on that yet
<nik90> zsombi: if I want to set the ALARM_MANAGER=EDS, would that work?
<zsombi> nik90: eds, not EDS
<nik90> ok.
<nik90> zsombi: so whatever run environment options I provides, the alarms shown are the same. Maybe I am not changing the alarm backend properly. Let me try via console
<zsombi> nik90: then most likelly you are not using teh right backend
<zsombi> nik90: was the package name qtdeclarative-eds?
<Wellark> DanChapman: I've tested the service, it works at least for networking status
<nik90> zsombi: qtorganizer5-eds
<Wellark> the bandwith limitation detection is still missing from the backend
<Wellark> DanChapman: could you file a bug about that? it would help
<Wellark> DanChapman: if you are going to use the Qt bindings then be aware that the libconnectivity-qt1.pc is broken
<Wellark> the fix is on it's way
<Wellark> but might be that we can't get it in today
<Wellark> depending on how low we are on silos
<zsombi> nik90: ok, with EDS I'm getting it as well, but not with memory manager
<Wellark> DanChapman: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/connectivity-api/pkgconfig/+merge/231834
<Wellark> DanChapman: you can work around it by not using the .pc file, but manually adding the necessary flags, if you want to try it out before the fix lands
<nik90> zsombi: I did "set ALARM_MANAGER=memory" in the console but it doesn't seem to swtich the backend.
<zsombi> nik90: btw, I've noticed that no matter what env var I'm setting, it's not gonna use it :/
<wellsb> Can I target 14.10 framework if I'm running 14.04?
<zsombi> nik90: set? not export?
<nik90> zsombi: oh
<zsombi> nik90: how you launch it from console?
<zsombi> command line pls
<Wellark> DanChapman: just set -I/usr/include/connectivity-api/qt1 -I/usr/include/<arch>/qt5/QtDBus -I/usr/include/<arch</qt5 -I/usr/include/<arch>/qt5/QtCore -I/usr/include/<arch>/qt5 /usr/lib/<arch>/libconnectivity-qt1.so.1 -lQt5DBus -lQt5Core -fPIC to your build scripts
<nik90> zsombi: I create a builddir and then inside it run "cmake .. && make"
<Wellark> you probably have that arch stuff already
<nik90> zsombi: once done, I do "qmlscene ../app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml -I backend/"
<Wellark> *qt5 stuff
<zsombi> nik90: ok, then simply do ALARM_MANAGER=memory qmlscene ...... and the rest
<Wellark> DanChapman: setting -I/usr/include/connectivity-api/qt1 -lconnectivity-qt1 should be enough
<nik90> zsombi: ah ok
<nik90> zsombi: "ALARM_MANAGER=memory qmlscene ../app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml -I backend/" didnt change it
<zsombi> nik90: what the heck???!
<nik90> zsombi: let me start fresh and see
<zsombi> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!!!
<zsombi> nik90: ALARM_BACKEND=memory
<nik90> zsombi: lol that worked
<nik90> zsombi: u r right, issue is with EDS ;/
<zsombi> nik90: I was affraid of that :(
<zsombi> nik90: for some reason it changes the ID of the updated one :/
<zsombi> nik90: and we don't have renato here ;(
<nik90> zsombi: should we check with renato?
<nik90> zsombi: ah
<zsombi> nik90: he's comin'
<nik90> zsombi: u guys in the same place?
<zsombi> nik90: no, I see him on our channels :)
<nik90> hehe
<renatu> zsombi, hi
<zsombi> renatu: dude, we have a problem
<renatu> more problems :D
 * nik90 grinns
<zsombi> renatu: when an alarm is updated, I'm getting a different QOrganizerItemId than the one was saved with
<renatu> humm this should not happen
<renatu> only if the item was removed and created again
<zsombi> renatu: in the itemsChanged() signal
<renatu> zsombi, let me see I have unit tests for that
<renatu> zsombi, do you have a example?
<zsombi> renatu: I'm using the ID I'm getting from fetch, and set the fields I want to update, then I get failure because of that
<zsombi> renatu: we just got this out with teh new Clock app and some MR of mine, where I only do handle the itemChanged() differently
<renatu> zsombi, well the recurrence items will have a different id from the parent event
<zsombi> renatu: I'm only interested about the parent ID, I even skip the recurrences
<zsombi> renatu: so if a recurrence comes, I take teh parent ID, and use that for update
<renatu> zsombi, yeah the id must be the same then
<renatu> do you have a example that I can try?
<zsombi> renatu: hmm, hold on....
<zsombi> renatu: when I save the event, will the QOrganizerItemSaveRequest contain the recurrences as well?
<zsombi> renatu: if will, then that's the problem
<renatu> zsombi, let me check the unit test, i do not remember
<zsombi> renatu: because I only take the first one's ID, which might actually be a recurrence
<dholbach> mhall119, kalikiana, bzoltan, lool: ready for the hangout in ~30m?
<zsombi> renatu: nik90: /brb
<nik90> ok
<renatu> zsombi, I do not have unit test for that
<renatu> zsombi, I will create one to confirm
<zsombi> renatu: so, use an event, change its data and save it, check if the ID is the same
<renatu> zsombi, ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, hey did you get a person to review your branch?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I just got a call from the mother of my kids that i have to be at home in half an hour :( I have to pass this hangout. Sorry.
<dholbach> mhall119, lool, kalikiana: ^ are you at least going to make it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh is there a hangout going on?
<dholbach> Akiva-Thinkpad, depending on the above guys' availability :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Well if his mom needs him to come home, i understand.
<dholbach> I don't think it was his mom :)
<lool> dholbach: I am available, but I haven't progressed on things which I think should be implemented
<justCarakas> mom wife, don't care, if they need you you  drop everything and go them :p
<lool> dholbach: there is one thing which is relatively important to discuss which are frameworks for RTM
<dholbach> justCarakas, :)
<justCarakas> forgot to add girlfriend :p
<dholbach> lool, hum... I don't know - that sounds like a separate discussion to me for which we should invite folks, right?
<dholbach> kalikiana, mhall119: what do you think? do you want to talk about api tracking some more?
<lool> dholbach: there are three main subtopics to our chats so far: a) where frameworks live -- I now think we want to go to the archive; I've had various chats around this over the week, and it's preferable IMO  b) tracking of ABI, this one I wanted to write some poc code on, but didn't make progress; I think zoltan also wanted to research stuff  c) RTM frameworks, this one needs discussion, I have an opionion
<dholbach> lool, so I think kalikiana and mhall119 wanted to talk about 2 some more as they both had some code available already - maybe it'd help to note down the next steps for this project
<dholbach> lool, for 3) who can we invite on such short notice?
<lool> dholbach: API tracking: I think the status of last call around "This needs implementation per language, this needs to be machine readable and available for click-reviewerstools/appstore/archive" was a good consensus and the rest is just implementation details
<dholbach> I mean we have 17m until the hangout starts
<lool> ok
<dholbach> so.. I don't know what to do
<kalikiana> I think we've got a fairly clear idea on b), we seemed to agree on json and having tools according to the language - what we didn't have is input from Js/HTML and Go sides
<dholbach> ok... so there should be a discussion, maybe on the phone mailing list, to reach out to the Js/HTML and Go folks?
<dholbach> shall I cancel the hangout now?
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: Nope, can you take a look please?
<gerlowskija> Thanks for asking btw
<dholbach> lool, who would you need for discussing rtm frameworks some more?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, sure; what is the branch?
<kalikiana> I think we still need to get a decision for where stuff lives - maybe that could be done on the ml also
<kalikiana> so it seems we dont have much need for realtime discussion
<popey> mhall119: if you have 5 mins can you confirm any of bug 1360265 bug 1360263 bug 1360271
<ubot5> bug 1360265 in dekko "Password remembered in account creation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360265
<ubot5> bug 1360263 in dekko "Cannot edit account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360263
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wait found it.
<ubot5> bug 1360271 in dekko ""Undefined" text in Gmail special folders" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360271
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll be there for it
<mhall119> if it's not already canceled
<dholbach> lool, who would you need for discussing rtm frameworks?
<pitti> DanChapman: hey, how are you?
<dholbach> mhall119, kalikiana: maybe you can figure out if there's still much that needs to be discussed?
<pitti> DanChapman: just trying dekko for the first time -- do you plan to add SSL support? (it currently just as TLS and no encryption)
<renatu> zsombi, this is enough : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114427/
<kalikiana> dholbach: mhall119 as far as the tooling goes I think we're pretty clear; I got delayed a bit but I'll have the qml side of it soon and the other languages should be dealt with per ml I think
<DanChapman> Wellark, sorry was in a meeting. Great thanks for the workaround, and sure will file a bug for limited bandwidth detection is that against connectivity-api or Network Menu?
<mhall119> kalikiana: I assume you have a different solution than what I'm doing for the API website, because I don't get enough detailed data to be useful for API checking of apps
<zsombi> renatu: actually you should check if the itemChanged() signal gives the same ID as the one you get after the request completes
<dholbach> kalikiana, mhall119: ok, I guess somebody just needs to write a mail to the phone list then to involve the Go and HTML/JS folks as well and we can cancel the call
<dholbach> lool, if you let me know who you need for the discussion I can schedule another hangout
<kalikiana> mhall119: for the website you only need to use the existing qdoc version tags, no?
<kalikiana> you don't actually need to *check* it
<renatu> zsombi, ok let me add that
<kalikiana> dholbach: I can write an email to the list
 * dholbach hugs kalikiana
<Wellark> DanChapman: file it against Network Menu, please
<mhall119> kalikiana: I meant that my parsers don't look at the methods or properties, it only cares about the higher levels
<Wellark> either one is fine, but I will reassign the bugs to network menu then anyway
<mhall119> so I can tell you what class is in a specific framework, but now what methods or properties it had in that version
<DanChapman> pitti, hey there :-D Awesome!! Yes well the IMAP side does support SSL and is a bug if it's not working. But yes there is plans to add SSL to the SMTP submission side of it. It's just not possible at the moment with the current smtp lib it's using :-(
<kalikiana> mhall119: maybe we need to clarify our expectations - I assumed all we want from the docs is to say "since: 1.1", always assuming the latest version - we don't do "back in the day this was different"
<mihir> popey: ping
<DanChapman> Wellark, ack... thanks
<popey> mihir: yo
<kalikiana> mhall119: as we have separate old docs anyway which one could use if needed
<mihir> popey: i confirm this bug with 2-3 users and it works fine , could you confirm once when you get time today , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1341697 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341697 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Future instances of repeat events not showing after sync" [Critical,Triaged]
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug1350605
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, cool. Want to return the table
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, pong
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: have approved all your MRs , thanks for that :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, thanks!
<popey> mihir: sure thing
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: return the table?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, even the pan flickable one?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: gerlowskija thanks for your contributions to core apps recently! It's really appreciated!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, oh nvm, it appears my branch was mereged
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, yah when is the rtm btw? aug 30th?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i am left with that , will review that today on my machine.
<popey> meh, rtm isn't my priority at the moment ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, cool beans
<popey> I'm focussed on getting final features landed and making sure we don't regress at all, keeping the autopilot tests working.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks a lot for bitsize bug reports, that we couldn't find :( heheh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<mihir> popey: we are on it  for APs for calendar
<popey> yeah, I saw, lots of activity from you guys, great work!
<mihir> nik90: sure, let me know once you push that.
<lool> dholbach: I was off for a bio break before hte hangout did you canclel it?!
<dholbach> lool, yes - looks like mhall119 and kalikiana are going to work out "tracking api changes" on their own
<dholbach> lool, and I wasn't quite sure who you need for "rtm frameworks"
<lool> dholbach: we can skip the part about RTM frameworks this time around and have it some other place/time; I thought Martin was coming today, hadn't realized some folks had been tropped
<dholbach> lool, I'm happy to schedule something - who do we need for this?
<lool> dholbach: I wonder whether we'd want foundations; there's debconf this week though
<lool> dholbach: I think I can work it out with Martin
<lool> or on list
<mhall119> kalikiana: I don't think there's anything for me to do for api tracking, other than keep the API docs website up to date, is there?
<dholbach> lool, great, if that works, that'd be nice - maybe we can briefly catch up end of next week and see which parts still need discussion
<mhall119> Wellark: DanChapman: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Connectivity/
<lool> ok
<renatu> zsombi, is that ok now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114506/
<Wellark> mhall119: whoa
<Wellark> what did you do?
<Wellark> that looks way much better from what I got on my computer
<Wellark> mhall119: did you reprocess the xml ?
<mhall119> Wellark: no, the HTML
<kalikiana> mhall119: yes, that's what I thought. I was asking since you said you didn't get detailed data
<mhall119> I just stripped off the header and footer and put in my own
<zsombi> renatu: that should be fine, yes
<renatu> zsombi, is passing for me
<zsombi> renatu: hmm...
<dholbach> mhall119, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1334275 something we should do something about?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334275 in Ubuntu App Developer site "The C API docs for 14.04 and 14.10 are missing" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Wellark> mhall119: ok. cool. but in the long run we seriouosly need a tool that can recreate the docs based on the XML files
<Wellark> that way we can consistently mix documentation coming from both doxygen and qdoc
<Wellark> and somebody should really fix doxygen qml support
<Wellark> qdoc is just _horrible_
<beuno> dholbach, so, I keep opening and closing the MP
<dholbach> beuno, good work!
<dholbach> :-P
<Wellark> and linking between the QML components and c++ classes just does not work properly even if you use qdoc for both
<beuno> dholbach, the main reason is I'm a bit concerned about the maintainability of the way it chooses what to test
<beuno> dholbach, as in, manually picking out the modules
<mhall119> Wellark: probably, but this way was faster :)
<Wellark> mhall119: :)
<beuno> dholbach, so I'm worried we'll use this, and tests will slip through the cracks
<mhall119> and also didn't involve XML
<dholbach> beuno, that's the same issue here: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1355215/view/head:/bin/click-run-checks
<Wellark> mhall119: I'm just saying that when the time comes that we really want to fix this documentation problem I'm volunteering to share my ideas :)
<dholbach> beuno, even more so
<nik90> popey, mihir: How's http://imgur.com/Ld8X4GC :D ?
<beuno> dholbach, true
<beuno> dholbach, great, now I'm MORE worried!
<nik90> popey, mihir: Still a wip as you can see in the duplicate Event Name entry field
<beuno> :)
<dholbach> beuno, right now we need to whitelist new scripts, which all do the same thing (instantiate an object, run .run_checks(), etc.)
<mhall119> Wellark: I'd be thrilled if we had just one doc format and tool for everything
<dholbach> beuno, that's why I thought we'd be cleverer by automatically finding all submodules where this can be done
<Wellark> mhall119: doxygen is close
<dholbach> beuno, so we can throw all of click-check-* away at some stage
<Wellark> mhall119: but it would need some developer resources to perfect it
<dholbach> beuno, and have tests automatically run
<beuno> dholbach, I'm happy to defer that general concern seperately
<mhall119> doxygen is my least-favorite :(
<beuno> dholbach, do you envision this being *the* script to be run now?
<Wellark> mhall119: but investing to that XML converter would be fastest way to go
<dholbach> beuno, maybe I could add something which prints out all the classes which are omitted
<dholbach> beuno, at some stage, yes
<dholbach> beuno, right now it'd be popey and myself using it
<dholbach> then we can talk to the SDK boys about how it can make their lives easier
<beuno> dholbach, +1ed
 * dholbach hugs beuno
<zsombi> renatu: ok, thx, I think I found the problem: I convert them into variants, and then if I compare them, those are not equal :)
<renatu> nice
<renatu> welcome
<zsombi> nik90: problem solved, I have to do some more changes for the ID :)
<zsombi> nik90: renatu: whoaaaah, but teh alarm works ;)
<renatu> zsombi, great
<dholbach> popey, the next click-reviewers-tools update will have "click-review" :)
<nik90> zsombi: woohoo. awesome
<popey> dholbach: i branch from trunk ☻
<dholbach> :)
<popey> just need people to upload apps nwo ☻
<dholbach> go go go app developers :)
<dholbach> popey, I might have found a bug
<dholbach> I'll let you know what my investigation brings up
<popey> say it isnt so!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay now that my family is no longer distracting me, I can look at your bug :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, ^
<dholbach> popey, fixed (r227) - let me know how it works for you :)
<zsombi> nik90: a one liner fix for it :D
<nik90> zsombi: hehe..they always evade us
<zsombi> nik90: yes... I forgot to register the comparators so QVariant can compare the IDs :)
<zsombi> nik90: both MRs updated
<nik90> zsombi: ack. Will test
<DanChapman> popey, does http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpniel/dekko/images/canonical.png look alright?
<popey> it does!
<popey> nic eone
<DanChapman> sweet i'll package her up then
<popey> will that change existing setups or necessitate an account delete / create?
<nik90> popey: How's http://imgur.com/Pu7CUUi,nUKaHAO ? Is this acceptable?
<nik90> popey: I sort of aped the address book app design
<popey> nik90: that looks great! a nice improvement
<DanChapman> popey, hmm no it may need a recreate as it sets the icon path on saving the account. I might actually change that to fetch it each time an account reloads so they can be changed with no hassle
<popey> DanChapman: no bother, just wondered
<mihir> nik90: looks good , but again there will be scrolling for rest of the info ?
<nik90> mihir: yes, now this is where I would need your input :D. You were saying about moving the repeat option to another page?
<mihir> nik90: yup
<popey> could that not be revealed?
<nik90> mihir: I will need to clean up the code and push it. Once that is done, you can add your idea by moving to another page.
<popey> tick repeat, repeat options appear below.
<mihir> nik90: wait
<nik90> popey, mihir: How about using head.sections like the address book does with all contacts, favourites?
<popey> like the way DanChapman has in the email account setup screen, where you tick a box to say "authenticate"
<mihir> nik90: i was suggesting same like Google calendar does on mobile ,
<mihir> Like  , whatever repeate scenarios are there , it will be end up in strings, when you tap on that it'll popup the mor eoptions
<mihir> options*
<nik90> I suppose that would Dialogs
<nik90> that is a good idea too
<nik90> Let's investigate both your idea and popey's idea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, ping
<mihir> nik90: popey because , repeations is for only those who needs it
<popey> nik90: mihir see http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-22-161206.png & http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-22-161212.png
 * mihir looks to the screenshots
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so I can verify the bug fixed for me
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but there is another obvious bug within that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that I am not sure whether you should address
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<mihir> popey: that's seems nice too , the checkbox and then visiblity , but again it will increase the length of page , and will become cumbersome
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll screenshot it
<nik90> mihir: u home?
<wellsb> Is the Content Hub capable of posting to microblogging accounts like the sendForAccountAsync() method of FriendsDispatcher could?
<mihir> nik90: yup , just reached home half an hour back :)
<nik90> mihir: ok, give me 20-30 mins to push my code. Let's use that as a base to test out other stuff
<mihir> nik90: sure :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, http://i.imgur.com/wIENQXk.png
<mihir> nik90: popey , the poup something like this , http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JcYLZTVQt1I/UaihHpqTgAI/AAAAAAABJrU/ClkTwNHAxz4/s640/android-calendar-repeat.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the width of these events prevent numerous events which happen at the same time to display
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad, gerlowskija: Does any of your MP involve the NewEvent.qml file?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because they don't compress with the image.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, not sure about gerlowskija mp, but my pending one does
<Akiva-Thinkpad> think mihir said he'd be looking at it today
 * mihir looking at Akiva-Thinkpad MP 
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad, gerlowskija: Just a heads up, me and mihir are revamping that entire page to be much more cleaner. Mind if we go first? It might even fix other bugs as a result.
<popey> mihir: i like that too! especially for a limited set of options.
<mihir> nik90: can you cehck, google calendar new event ,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah go ahead.
<gerlowskija> nik90: no, the changes are all in TimeLineBase
<nik90> mihir: I did ..I took inspirations from it :)
<nik90> gerlowskija: ack
<mihir> popey: i feel this more clean , and the purpose of main event details remains same .
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: thnx
<mihir> nik90: i could see that :D , thanks for this :D
<popey> mihir: yeah, saves excessive scrolling too
<mihir> popey: hmm lets try doing that.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, you see the screenshot?
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: Yep
<gerlowskija> does that behavior (the clipping events on dayview) happen w/o my change?  (I'm at work, otherwise I'd check myself)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, I don't think so, but that is because the events dissappear, ala your bug :P
 * Akiva-Thinkpad tries again
<gerlowskija> haha, good point.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: gerlowskija , i am not aware, which bug you guys are trying to resolv e?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug1350605
<mihir> nik90: also , i was planning to do some design when calendar  resize on desktop
<mihir> nik90: like if it is new event page, it dispaly all the events on right side of pane :| just a thought , might not be possible for RTM
<nik90> mihir: ack. I can review them, but can't really help with it since I am already busy with clock.
<nik90> mihir: but that's a good item
<nik90> idea*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, here is the actual bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1350605
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350605 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Existing Event can be "Hidden" when adding new events" [High,In progress]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, so yah, it does exist before your bug fix
<mihir> nik90: yup i can see that, I really appriciate your help in Calendar,  and i'll do that once we can cleare up RTM milestones.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i did comment on your MR , does that make sense ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: it didn't work for me on desktop :(
<gerlowskija> Akiva-Thinkpad: \o/ Woo..I didn't cause a new bug!  So I imagine the MP can be merged and the newly-discovered (but not new) bug should just be treated on its own?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i see,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> gerlowskija, yah I am going to report it right now,
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: it actually does when i exapand first dropdown
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, not the second or third?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it is supposed to activate after expansion
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah it does, i just resized more :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and, it it is relative to your screen size
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah okay good
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i see that
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: but i put some code comment , does that make sens ?
<mihir> sense*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> let me file this bug first, then i'll ping you
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: sure no issues , just to make code lil cleanrs.
<mihir> cleaner*
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad:  also , you might need merge from trunk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh I can guess what you commented ;) I will see if I am right ~
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, oh yah, but just to confirm; the merge did work afterall on your desktop?
<nik90> mihir: I am experiencing an interesting issue with trunk. When I open the calendar app (trunk), it goes straight to the New Event Page.
<nik90> mihir, Akiva-Thinkpad: Can you confirm I am dreaming ^^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> To your question about the functions... I wrote about it in one of my commits
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Added an animation specifically for going to the bottom of the page. Had to do this to preserve the "to" property. The other animation is situated for going to the bottom of lists.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> To go to a bottom of a certain list , utilizing that animation, you have to write a function which will define the "to" property. I wrote three functions for this:
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a) Bottom of "This Happens"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> b) Bottom of "Recurring events"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> c) Bottom of "Recurring Events Date Selector"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb, battery dying
<wellsb> mhall119,  Is the Content Hub capable of posting to microblogging accounts like the sendForAccountAsync() method of FriendsDispatcher could?
<wellsb> Or perhaps somebody could point in the right direction regarding the new preferred way to post to twitter, etc from within an app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, sorry about that. Anyways, because nik90 says he will be revamping NewEvent.qml, I don't mind waiting until he does that.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, although some of the bugs have been fixed in that; what exactly do you plan on revamping?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://imgur.com/Pu7CUUi,nUKaHAO
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: also we plan on moving the Repeat options into a dialog since the new event page is too long
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, Ah very nice
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, if that is the case, then the bug mihir looked at can be put on hold
<Akiva-Thinkpad> after you do the revamp, i'll revisit it
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: ack
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one thing I may ask though, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1359306 - I could not make heads or tails out of the function for setting the date times
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359306 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event - Selecting start time should update end time to be 1 hour ahead" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think I am going to unassign myself, because the function seems to be referencing a non existent item in the project; ie it behooves me how this is functioning
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mind tackling it in my stead?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: mind checking if the latest trunk opens the new event page directly on startup?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app, ran it through the sdk, and the "Month View" is the default page.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: thnx. then it is just a local issue with my sdk.
 * nik90 sighs a relief
<Akiva-Thinkpad> np
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah nice page
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay the issue for the pan flicking still exists. I'll try rewriting the code I used before but cleaning it up again as mihir suggested.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I confirmed all the bugs you reported
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: feel free to take on them if you can
<popey> balloons: heya, we could do with an end of week upload of some of the core apps - maybe later on today?
<balloons> popey, sure.. I'll push up the world
<popey> balloons: maybe in a bit, right now the guys are still actively reviewing things in calendar for example
<balloons> I'll do it later on; if it's too late someone else can approve
<wellsb> jdstrand, I can use Accounts policy in 14.10, which is great.  But I wanted to use accounts policy to share to social media streams.  Friends is deprecated now, and contenthub doesn't seem to be able to handle contenttype text yet.  Is this correct?
<jdstrand> friends is gone
<jdstrand> I can't speak for content hub. I do see 'sharing' to things in other places
 * jdstrand points wellsb to kenvandine_, who may have answers
<kenvandine_> wellsb, indeed there is nothing for type text
<kenvandine_> content hub provides sharing of "content", like files and links
<kenvandine_> doesn't provide a way to post like a status update
<wellsb> That was my understanding, as well.  With friends gone, is there now no way to post to the microblogging accounts we've added to system settings?
<nik90> mihir: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-newevent-page
<wellsb> kenvandine_, ^  If true, do we not see that as a problem?  Is the reason because of the potential for abuse?
<nik90> mihir: it has everything shown in the screnshot
<mihir_> nik90: Akiva-Thinkpad sorry guys i got disconnected
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: sure we can wait on that MR , i believe
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: regarding bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1359306
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359306 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event - Selecting start time should update end time to be 1 hour ahead" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mihir_> what exactly you meant to say , you would recommend this to have 1 hour gap instead of 30 mins gap ?
<nik90> mihir_: In case you missed it, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-newevent-page
<nik90> mihir_: I will take on that bug
<nik90> mihir_: I know how to fix it
<nik90> mihir_: actually feel free to take it. I need to do some clock app tests
<mihir_> nik90: okay sure :)
 * mihir_ looks at new event design 
<nik90> mihir_: when you implement the new dialogs, push to a new branch. Once we both test it and think the design is good, then we merge into our common branch
<nik90> mihir_: so branch from our common branch and push to a new branch
<mihir> nik90: sure  will do that.
<mihir> balloons: we're working on some new design for New Event on Calendar , so will look at AP afterwards , if that gets merged we can roll out till RTM
<balloons> mihir, ohh a new design? cool
<nik90> balloons: http://imgur.com/Pu7CUUi,nUKaHAO
<mihir> balloons:  yup , nik90 and I are trying ,http://imgur.com/Pu7CUUi,nUKaHAO
<nik90> mihir: :D
<nik90> balloons: that's just the initial work.
<kenvandine_> wellsb, you could use the online account to post in your own app
<kenvandine_> wellsb, but no, we don't have a common api for microblogging anymore
<balloons> mihir, ohh what's  the link? looks broken.. bah it works.. who puts a comma in a URL?
<nik90> balloons: it works
<nik90> balloons: that's how imgur shows a group of pictures
<balloons> mihir, nice.. odds are you won't have to change the tests much as you will be using the same/similar UI components in the end
<wellsb> popey, it looks like, even though the Accounts policy is fixed, I still can't use it to do what I want due to the deprecation of Friends API.  Bummer
<popey> ☹
<nik90> zsombi: I tested your 20-alarm-model-update branch. No more crashes.
<zsombi> nik90: 30-... should be the final complete fix
<nik90> zsombi: I noticed one tiny thing which I need to fix in the clock app which is I cant tell if the alarm is being saved or not.
<nik90> zsombi: previously when the listview repainted i could tell something was being done :P
<nik90> zsombi: install 30-... now
<nik90> installing*
<karni> zsombi: hey man! I hope you're all good. Got a question - would you know when this gets included in the image? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1354321
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354321 in libqtelegram "Qt.labs.settings should not save to ~/.config/qt-project.org/$APP_ID.conf" [High,Confirmed]
<karni> zsombi: We're becoming tight on time, and sort of blocked.
<karni> by sort of I mean one important feature is blocked on it
<nik90> karni: its in a silo atm
<karni> YESSS
<karni> made my day lol ;)
<karni> nik90: which silo?
<zsombi> karni: well, guess what, CI is again on strike :), we were about to land it today...
 * nik90 checks just to make sure
<karni> :O
 * karni slaps his forehead
<nik90> karni: silo-009 I think
<zsombi> nik90: the silo failed last time, bzoltan is working on that, hopefully he manages to get it up, but I doubth it will be landed by next Monday :(
<bzoltan> nik90: the UITK builds are busted a bit... we are working on it.
<bzoltan> nik90:  if you need the latest and unsupported version please use the SDK Staging PPA
<karni> zsombi: thank you, we are very much looking forward to that bugfix in the image :)
<nik90> bzoltan,zsombi: I am in no hurry, karni is
<karni> sorry to keep asking
<karni> bzoltan: we need that feature in the _image_, actually, for an important app for RTM to work
<zsombi> karni: no worries, we are as well looking for it
<karni> :)
<karni> thanks guys!
<karni> appreciated, as always
<bzoltan> karni: nik90: some version should be available there https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages the new llvm  broke the x86 builds at some point, but it is still newer that than archive
<nik90> zsombi: preliminary testing shows the issues seems fixed!
<karni> nik90: are you referring to the problem with sound?
<zsombi> nik90: glad to hear that!
<nik90> karni: sound? oh no thats already fixed :D
<karni> oh rly! I can haz sound in the app?
<zsombi> karni: no, the flickering of the alarm when edited + disable after edited
<karni> ah
<nik90> karni: it was due to media-hub not allowing clients to access the /usr/share/sounds folder
<zsombi> :P
<karni> ah. I was having issues with actually *playing* sound
<nik90> karni: latest clock app, one can freely choose whichever rington you want per alarm :)
<karni> nik90: sweet
<mihir> nik90: I see there went something wrong with the branch, it automatically opens new event page :|
<nik90> mihir: yeah I noticed that issue
<nik90> mihir: can you check if trunk has that issue
<mihir> nik90: nope trunk doesn't have that issue, still will confirm and look at it.
<nik90> mihir: the funny thing is I didn't touch anything there which might do that
<nik90> zsombi: so creating/deleting an alarm which triggers the listview repaint will be handled in a different bug after RTM?
<zsombi> nik90: yes, unless is considered as critical, but file the bug first
<nik90> zsombi: ack
<nik90> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1360359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360359 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[Performance] Alarm Model is reloaded after creating/deleting an alarm instead of just appending to it causing unnecessary listview repaint" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> zsombi: since the silo is already ready for SDK for this week, I am going to take the time to properly test your MRs to ensure there are no regression in the alarms experience before approving it.
<zsombi> nik90: good idea! I'll step away soon, it has been a looooooooooooooong day
<nik90> zsombi: Enjoy your weekend
<zsombi> nik90: same
<mihir_> nik90: is there any way to save the state of componant on dialog ? like textbox value , i enter close the dialog and when i again open it should be there..
<mihir_> nik90: or we have to do it manually ?
<nik90> mihir_: i think you need to do it manually
<mihir_> nik90: storing in hash or array will be good option ?
<nik90> mihir_: I dont think we need that
<nik90> mihir_: so say you are entering into the dialog for the first time, then show the default values
<nik90> mihir_: while exiting the dialog, send that data back to the ui
<mihir_> nik90: already did
<nik90> mihir_: when opening the dialog again, take the data from the ui and pass to the dialog
<nik90> mihir_: so we dont really need an array?
<mihir_> nik90: let me try that
<balloons> mihir_, so can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~gerlowskija/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-for-bug1350605/+merge/231252?
<gerlowskija> mihir_, yeah, that'd be cool : )
<balloons> mihir_, gerlowskija I approved, and will upload to the store as soon as it's merged
<gerlowskija> balloons: thanks as always!
<balloons> gerlowskija, I'm going to be very happy to see that bug gone.. Ohh, we should have undid the test workaround
<balloons> d'ph
<balloons> gerlowskija, want to modify it?
<balloons> I'll cancel the landing
<balloons> there's a workaround in the tests for the bug, we should undo it
<gerlowskija> Yep, I can just remove the call to _workaround_bug_1350605() from the AP tests right?  (I don't think I saw the workaround go in, not sure if there's anything else.)
<balloons> gerlowskija, yep, it should be self contained
<gerlowskija> cool, I'll hop on it in an hour or so when I'm off work.  ping you when it's good to go.
<balloons> gerlowskija, kk, sounds good
<nik90> mihir_: hey, do you still get the issue where it open the new event page on app startup?
<mihir_> nik90: yup , i haven't looked at that
<nik90> mihir_: no worries, we will cherry pick the new stuff into another branch one by one to see what triggers that later
<ikt> hello :)
<mihir_> nik90: nik90: yup , i haven't looked at that
<rpadovani> mhall119, hey :-) What's the difference between http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ProgressBar10/ andhttp://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.ProgressBar/ ?
<popey> ahayzen_:  - content_hub_valid_music_source
<popey> 	'source' is empty
<popey> I get that when reviewing music...
<popey> jdstrand: ^
<mihir> nik90: popey http://imgur.com/55bhsQ7
<jdstrand> popey: I imagine they are shipping an empty file
<jdstrand> popey: that is an error
<mihir> popey:  nik90 still it is dirty , working on it..
<jdstrand> popey: can you paste the output of click-run-checks?
<popey> mihir: nice, I'd call it "Repeat" rather than "Repetition"
<popey> jdstrand: ya
<mihir> popey: sure will do that  ,
<popey> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8116558/
<rpadovani> popey, english questions time :D For a popup that advices there is no network connection, what sentence would you use?
<jdstrand> "content-hub": "music-app-content.json",
<rpadovani> No network available as title and Looking for network... as description?
<jdstrand> == content_hub: music-app-content.json ==
<jdstrand> {
<jdstrand>     "destination": [
<jdstrand>         "music"
<jdstrand>     ],
<jdstrand>     "source": [
<jdstrand>     ]
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> ok, so 'source' is empty
<jdstrand> it should just not be there
<popey> ok, thanks
<popey> rpadovani: lemme think
<rpadovani> popey, the popup will close on itself when there is network again
<rpadovani> it's for reminder
<popey> ok
 * popey tickles balloons or ahayzen_ with https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/music-app/fix-content-hub-source/+merge/231956
<popey> rpadovani: "Network unreachable"  "Reconnecting..."
<popey> mihir: i like what you're doing there with that repeat panel by the way, much better than my idea ☻
<rpadovani> thanks sir!
<popey> np!
<mihir> popey:  :)
<mihir> popey: but it require lots of change & testing
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<ikt> anyone know how to stop javascript from running before the page is on is visible?
<mihir> trivial MR review , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1360431/+merge/231963
<ikt> anyone who can help? :(
<ikt> I'm getting: Cannot assign object type QQuickListView with no default method when attempting to load the listview on visibility change
<mihir> ikt: could you share your code , so that we can try to look at snippest and could suggest
<twstddev> Guys, is there a documentation on how to load modified version of Ubuntu plugins in Qt Creator?
<nik90> mihir: looks cool
<nik90> mihir: nice work
<mihir> nik90:  :)
<mihir> nik90: could you review MR i just gave ?
<nik90> mihir: link
<ahayzen_> popey, thanks reviewing now :)
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1360431/+merge/231963
<ahayzen_> popey, i initially read it as u making source support lol
<mihir> nik90: the bug is , currently you can't edit event with weekly options..
<ahayzen_> popey, top approved \o/ it'll land in a bit
<ikt> ty mihir, this: http://pastebin.com/7kkZYBh8 is where I tried onvisiblechanging the whole page but it comes up with the error about the default method, this: http://pastebin.com/nLdFM3zi is closer to what I'm trying to do, I want to grab the text from the textfield and then use that to load the subreddit when you click K go, but instead as you can see from the console.logging it's taking every char straight away before you eve
<mihir> ikt: why don't you use , dialog ?
<mihir> ikt: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<mihir> nik90: you want me to create saperate branch for this ?
<mihir> on ubuntue-calendar-dev ?
<nik90> mihir: yes, and then propose it against our common branch
 * mihir push new design changes
<mihir> nik90: but still it is not 100% done
<nik90> mihir: I know, but you are only proposing it. You can still keep adding stuff into your branch
<nik90> mihir: once your branch is ready, I can review and then merge you branch into ours
<ikt> mihir: ty i will try that
<nik90> mihir: I can only review the MRs tomorrow. Going to have some dinner and then game on :D
<mihir> nik90: no issues..
<mihir> nik90: this changes, doesn't allow us to create new event.
<mihir> but i made sure that we get popup and get those value back to the poups if again it is clicked.
<gerlowskija> balloons: ping
<mhall119> rpadovani: sorry for the late reply, I have no idea what the ProgressBar10 is, Kaleo might know
<mhall119> or t1mp maybe
<Kaleo> mhall119, ProgressBar10 is the version 1.0 of the ProgressBar implementation
<mhall119> ah, rpadovani ^^ there you go
<mhall119> Kaleo: it's an odd name for it though, reads as "ten" rather than "1.0"
<Kaleo> mhall119, indeed
<Kaleo> mhall119, I was not there when it was decided
<Kaleo> mhall119, but anyway the API is still ProgressBar
<mhall119> Kaleo: do we plan on supporting old implementations in newer versions of the UITK?
<Kaleo> mhall119, not exactly
<Kaleo> mhall119, but when there are API additions they are exclusive to the new versions
<Kaleo> mhall119, so I guess we added an API in ProgressBar between 1.0 and 1.1
<Kaleo> mhall119, so if you don't change your import to 1.1, if you keep it to 1.0 that is, you will have access to only the 'old' API
<mhall119> it seems we might want a special namespace for those, rather than fill up the main namespace with Component##
<Kaleo> mhall119, there is no such thing as "namespace"
<Kaleo> mhall119, it's a file system
<mhall119> Ubuntu.Components?
<Kaleo> mhall119, so, either it goes in the filename or in the directory name
<Kaleo> mhall119, that's separate
<Kaleo> mhall119, the files for implementation and the API exposed are separate things
<Kaleo> mhall119, the translation is done in the qmldir file
<mhall119> could we have Ubuntu.Components.v1.ProgressBar?
<Kaleo> mhall119, we could
<Kaleo> mhall119, but that's just weird because you would still have to change the version in your import
<Kaleo> mhall119, import Ubuntu.Components.v10 1.0
<Kaleo> mhall119, import Ubuntu.Components.v11 1.1
<Kaleo> mhall119, not so useful
<mhall119> so is ProgressBar10 only used if you have the newer UITK, but your import line still references the old UITK?
<Kaleo> yes
<Kaleo> but to be precise
<Kaleo> only if you do:
<Kaleo> import Ubuntu.Components 1.0
<Kaleo> then ProgressBar10.qml is loaded
<Kaleo> if you do:
<Kaleo> import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<Kaleo> then ProgressBar11.qml is loaded
<Kaleo> and ProgressBar11 inherits from ProgressBar10
<mhall119> do would a developer ever use "ProgressBar10" in their code?
<Kaleo> no
<Kaleo> it's not exposed
<Kaleo> nobody has access to that
<Kaleo> so that question is curious
<Kaleo> (the original question)
<Kaleo> I wonder where ProgressBar10 appeared in an app
<mhall119> Kaleo: it was sucked up by my API docs parser and published on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components/
<Kaleo> mhall119, ah
<Kaleo> mhall119, got it
<Kaleo> mhall119, bad
<Kaleo> mhall119, only things listed as public in the qmldir should have documentation publised
<Kaleo> +h
<mhall119> I don't see anything in the qdoc output that would tell me it's not public
<Kaleo> mhall119, I need to get back to my profiling before I lose the thread
<mhall119> <qmlclass name="ProgressBar10" qml-module-name="Ubuntu.Components" qml-base-type="::AnimatedItem" fullname="Ubuntu.Components::ProgressBar10" href="qml-ubuntu-components-progressbar10.html" access="public" status="commendable" title="ProgressBar10" fulltitle="ProgressBar10" subtitle="" groups="ubuntu" brief="The ProgressBar component visually indicates the progress of a process of determinate or indeterminate duration.">
<Kaleo> mhall119, only in the qmldir you will have that info
<mhall119> ugh, that means I have to pull in another package and parse something else :(
<Kaleo> mhall119, hang on
<Kaleo> mhall119, in fact it's more complex than that
<Kaleo> mhall119, a) we should have either 2 separate documentations: one for 1.0 and one for 1.1 or only the one for 1.1
<Kaleo> right
<Kaleo> probably just the one for 1.1
<mhall119> oddly, ProgressBar11 is marked as access="private" in the qdoc output, and wasn't published
<Kaleo> ahahaah
 * mhall119 apologizes if I've ruined your profiling work for the evening
<Kaleo> mhall119, you have not because I will stop talking about doc :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, but you have the gist of the idea now
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> if I didn't care about improving performance so much, I'd keep bugging you
<Kaleo> mhall119, check with the toolkit folks on Monday if you don't figure it out
<Kaleo> mhall119, :)
<Kaleo> mhall119, app startup performance in this particular case..
<mhall119> even more important, get back to that
<Kaleo> mhall119, just so that it's clear, the qmldir tells you which QML file belong to which version
<mhall119> I'll figure out what to do with the docs on Monday
<Kaleo> mhall119, so qdoc should probably parse that and communicate that information to you
<Kaleo> mhall119, ok
<Kaleo> mhall119, have a good one then
<mhall119> you too
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-23
<rpadovani> mhall119: just red the backlog, lol, seems a funny bug to fix :-P
<mihir> Hi all
<mihir> nik90: hi
<nik90> mihir: hi
<mihir> nik90: i have proposed merge against your MR, did you get time to look at that?
<nik90> mihir: no I wasn't aware that you proposed a merge. Let me take a look at it now
<nik90> mihir: were there any issues I should know about?
<mihir> nik90: nope, it shouldn't function adding or editing event :D hheehe
<mihir> nik90: i want you to check the UI ,
<nik90> mihir: ok
<mihir> nik90: and the approach i have used.
<nik90> mihir: can you link me. I don't see the merge request
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/revamp-repetition-deisgn/+merge/231967
<mihir> nik90: am I lost ?
<mihir> nik90: having problem with my internetconnection
<mihir> nik90: let me know if I have missed anyhting
<nik90> mihir: sry, I am updating my VM which is taking some tiem
<nik90> time*
<mihir> nik90: okay no issues, just wanted to confirm , i haven't missed anything due to connection issue
<m-b-o> nik90: hey! :)
<m-b-o> nik90: I'm implementing location lookup with PostionSource. Is there a reason you used a cpp backend?
<nik90> m-b-o: I used a cpp backend just to retrieve the json data from geonames.org
<m-b-o> ah, ok.
<nik90> m-b-o: you can do it in qml
<nik90> m-b-o: surprisingly I am preferring the c++ side of things .. blame mzanetti for that :P
<m-b-o> nik90: was my guess ;)
<nik90> ;)
<m-b-o> it's already working in qml,  were just some lines of code. But position lookup fails on the device for me.... nothing happens
<nik90> m-b-o: which image?
<m-b-o> #203, latest one
<nik90> m-b-o: image >=203 has a bug where the location-service doesn't start
<nik90> m-b-o: known issue and being fixed
<m-b-o> oh
<nik90> m-b-o: try 201
<m-b-o> okay, will install that one too
<mihir> nik90: hi
<nik90> mihir: hey I commented on your MR
<mihir> nik90: yeah i saw that
<mihir> nik90: but creating new page , I feel it will have too less content in the page,
<mihir> even if you check google calendar, they do the same in popup. with same amount of options
<nik90> mihir: that's how we do it in the new clock app. In fact in the new clock app every alarm option is set in its own new page.
<nik90> mihir: take the long scenario where a use chooses to Repeat weekly, and then chooses the recurring events to stop after a certain date. Those options will not fit in the dialog
<mihir> nik90: hmm , i see..so it should push new page, pop that page and then pass the values to event page?
<nik90> mihir: yup
<nik90> mihir: check out the new clock app at lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot and see for yourself the add alarm page
<nik90> mihir: we have way too many options as it is in the main page still
<mihir> nik90: sure i'll do that and take some inputs from that.
<nik90> mzanetti: hey, can you show me how to run qmltestrunner on the emulator or phone?
<m-b-o> nik90: position lookup doesn't work on 201 neither.  no result. the service starts unreliable, but even when, no result.
<nik90> m-b-o: there is an app called "Sensor Status" in the store. Install that and check if it shows your lat and long
<nik90> m-b-o: if it does, then open your app and verify
<m-b-o> nik90: it doesn't
<m-b-o> nik90: position lookup relies only on GPS?
<nik90> m-b-o: yes
<m-b-o> nik90: hmmm, then I'll make a timeout and use the ip method via the geolookup api if it takes too long and no position is known
<nik90> m-b-o: Dont
<m-b-o> why?
<nik90> m-b-o: use only the position source. If it doesn't work we can put pressure on the upstream to fix it.
<nik90> After all GPS and agps is essential
<m-b-o> nik90: you're right. agps hasn't landed by now?
<m-b-o> just the announcement?
<nik90> No it hasn't landed
<nik90> But the GPS bug is high prirority
<nikwen> I highly regret updating my Nexus 4 to build r205 today. Even with developer mode enabled, I cannot install click packages from Qt Creator anymore because they aren't signed like the ones from the store.
<ybon> If I want many of my pages to share a same var (the map actually), what's the best pattern? I'm about to add a map property to all my pages and pass them the map when instantiating, but it seems a bit ugly to me
<ybon> I don't get the subtilities of the var scope in QML
<nikwen> ybon: What's about adding it to your MainView? That always worked for me.
<ybon> I can try this way, but the Map instantiation is in one of the pages, so I need to make it bubbles up
<ybon> I'm trying with an alias
<ybon> seems to be working :)
<nikwen> ybon: Great. :)
<popey> nikwen: known bug
<popey> nikwen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> workaround in the bug
<popey> adb push foo.click
<popey> phablet-shell
<popey> sudo click install --user=phablet --allow-unauthenticated foo.click
<ybon> o/ popey
<popey> yo
<ybon> popey: I'm finishing a 0.2, will you be around to give it a try?
<popey> sure thing
<ybon> cool
<nikwen> popey: Thanks a lot. :)
<popey> sergiusens: do you think we should patch click-buddy to use click?
<sergiusens> popey: that requires root
<sergiusens> popey: and we are losing root, or sudo
<popey> ugh
<popey> surely if you're in developer mode you get to have root/sudo?
<sergiusens> popey: the installs should just be able to go through
<sergiusens> while in developer mode
<sergiusens> like android
<sergiusens> popey: sudo yes, passwordless sudo, no
<sergiusens> popey: and cjwatson told me not to use click directly
<ybon> I remember seing a design blog post about new header and navigation, but I can't put my hand back on it. Anyone? :)
<nikwen> ybon: Do you mean this one? http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/new-apps-header/
<ybon> nikwen: yes, thanks :)
<ybon> I'm a bit lost in all the Ubuntu pages, it seems :s
<nikwen> ybon: You're welcome. ;)
<gerlowskija> Has anyone seen this error message when running the calendar-app tests? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8123471/
<gerlowskija> "
<gerlowskija> (process:4840): folks-CRITICAL **: File or directory '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/address-book-service/dummy.so' does not exist."
<danielholm> anyone else having issues with installing developer tools on device due ti qtsensors-dev missing?
<daker> gerlowskija: yes
<daker> i have seen a MR with that fixes something like this error
<gerlowskija> ohh nice, any idea where I could find it?
<daker> gerlowskija: i think you should install address-book-service-dummy package
<gerlowskija> oh, ok.  I'd installed address-book-app, and address-book-app-autopilot, but I hadn't seen the dummy version
<nik90> I need some help with http://askubuntu.com/questions/515153/how-does-one-run-qml-tests-on-a-ubuntu-touch-phone
<ybon> popey: it should be ready to be tested now :)
<ybon> popey: it's on Github© for now, is that a problem? I'm planning to push on bazaaaar only releases
<popey> ybon: do you have a click package I can test?
<ybon> Anyone else that wants to test the new release of OSMTouch?
<ybon> popey: let me do that :)
<popey> am about to leave the house, would be neat to test it outside ☻
<nik90> ybon: click please
<ybon> how do I send that to you now that Ubuntu One has been shot down? :p
<ybon> popey: I'll be fast!
<nik90> ybon: dropbox?
<gerlowskija> daker: thanks!  Worked like a charm.
<popey> ybon: where is it on github?
<popey> found it
<popey> https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch
<ybon> yep
<ybon> click on it's way
<popey> k
<ybon> popey: https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/c2a1755dc255157642060227784ca48920140823163512/80511515f8d458868471a4a157a0929f20140823163512/c728c0
<ybon> does that work?
<popey> yup
 * ybon needs to find a new Ubuntu One
<popey> i use Syncthing
<ybon> ah, good to know, will have a look, thanks :)
<popey> Free Software
<ybon> nik90: is the link working for you also?
<ybon> perfect :)
<ybon> other option is custom owncloud, but a bit more work to set that up
<nik90> works
<popey> ybon: installed
<popey> were you going to switch to the top header?
<ybon> popey: humm, you don't have a top header?
<popey> no
<ybon> gasp
<ybon> let me give you a screenshot
<popey>     useDeprecatedToolbar: false
<popey> hmm
<ybon> it should look like this http://i.imgur.com/BXHmYAl.png
<popey> nope
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-23-173816.png
<ybon> that's weird
<popey> itsrunning the old one
<popey> hmmm
<ybon> you have the bottom actions?
<popey> yes
<ybon> so yes it's the old one
 * popey reboots phone
<popey> suspect this is because I did click install rather than pkcon install-local
<popey> will fiddle
<popey> no luck
<ybon> meh
<popey> current points to 0.2.0
<ybon> if you try to uninstall before reinstalling?
 * popey fiddles
<popey> \o/ fixed
<popey> sudo click register --user=phablet me.yohanboniface.osmtouch 0.2.0
<ybon> cool :)
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-23-174423.png
<ybon> great
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-08-23-174439.png
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks!
 * popey goes out for dinner
<ybon> bon appétit!
<ybon> oh, "OpenStreetMap contribut…" has been cut, oops
<nik90> it works for me
<nik90> Currently outside
<nik90> No location found though simce location services are disabled
<ybon> you mean disabled on your phone?
<nik90> yes
<Novice201y> Hello. How can I check my changes in app's source? Do I need to install second Ubuntu on testing machine?
<twstddev> Guys, does anybody experience troubles running applications in emulator after upgrading all system packages to the most recent ones?
<nik90> ybon: ping
<ybon> nik90: pong
<nik90> ybon: when I was outside, and I tapped the "where am i" button it told me that the location services might be disabled since it couldn't access the GPS service.
<nik90> ybon: how do you do that detection? using the "valid" property you told me about?
<nik90> ybon: when I am at home, it just shows a different dialog that "No gps available. Position is approximate". Not sure why I got the other dialog when I was outside
<ybon> nik90: I test against position.latitudeValid
<nik90> ybon: what's that?
<nik90> ybon: is that provided by the positionSource{} ?
<ybon> nik90: the "position is approximate" means that i've been using IP
<ybon> nik90: yes
<nik90> ybon: so you check which position source is being used and show the appropriate dialog?
<ybon> nik90: well, it's a bit of fiddling
<ybon> I check if position has a valid latitude
<ybon> if no, I check if I can have a position from the IP
<nik90> ybon: ah ok
<ybon> if no, I just show the dialog that no position is available
<ybon> position doesn't know how to get the position from the IP, AFAIK
<ybon> it's a bit of unfinished API, it seems for now
<nik90> ybon: for the clock app, I only intend on depending on the GPS (and AGPS). So I will use the latitudeValid and longtitudeValid to show a message if GPS isnt available.
<nik90> ybon: or even show the last saved location there
<ybon> makes sense
<ybon> IP location is approximate, but for a clock is precise enough, though
<ybon> I'd love to know when is aGPS to be landed
<nik90> ybon: I wonder if we can use http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtLocation.PositionSource/#sourceError-prop to detect if GPS is available or not
<ybon> humm, I don't remember using that
<ybon> keep me updated if you use that with success
<ybon> the case of the user switching on/off the location needs to be handled by OSMTouch
<nik90> ok
<ybon> What would be the pattern if I want to make that dynamic: https://github.com/yohanboniface/OSMTouch/blob/master/components/PlacePopover.qml#L30-L67 ?
<ybon> Like looping over the parameter I want to show, and then adding a ListItems.SingleValue for each
<ybon> parameters*
<ybon> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQml.qtqml-javascript-dynamicobjectcreation/
<danielholm> has someone got the new web component to work? I'm unable to get the oxide webview to work based on the "really simple" code snippet from the api site
<daker> danielholm: yo ?
<danielholm> yo yo?
<danielholm> or the app Yo?
<daker> 3 things :
<danielholm> daker: yes?
<daker> - include "webview" in policy_groups
<daker> - use "policy_version": 1.2
<daker> - "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2",
<danielholm> daker: ah, come on! thats probably it
<daker> that's the 3 keys to make it work
<danielholm> is that somewhere in tha developer documentation?
<danielholm> daker: Have I missed out on that..?
<daker> danielholm: i don't think so, but QTC should take care of that
<danielholm> daker: QTC?
<danielholm> QtCreator?
<daker> yep
<danielholm> daker: it didn't this time. maybe in the future. It still won't run on my device, though. Hmm..
<daker> danielholm: it's a webapp or an HTML5 app ?
<danielholm> daker: it is a QML app that I want a webview in. So I don't know how to answer your question
<daker> danielholm: ok so i think you should replace "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2",
<daker> ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev2
<danielholm> daker: re-did everything again and now the app runs on my device. Not showing anything yet though, but might be because something else.
<danielholm> ah, ok
<danielholm> daker: what is the differance? how do I know?
<daker> danielholm: brb
<daker> danielholm: in your device :
<daker> ll /usr/share/click/frameworks
<danielholm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8125734/
<danielholm> daker
<daker> ubuntu-sdk-*-html-dev - Cordova and HTML runtimes only
<daker> ubuntu-sdk-*-qml-dev - QML/Qt modules only
<daker> ubuntu-sdk-*-papi-dev - Platform API and blessed C/C++ libraries only
<daker> that's a short explanation, more here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks
<danielholm> thanks, daker
<danielholm> daker: hopefully I can get the view to actually show now when the app opens. thank you :)
<ikt> Hi guys, I'm still having trouble preventing the javascript from running, anyone have any ideas? :( code here: http://pastebin.com/zz15W4Sw
<ikt> if you want i can strip out the extra code until it's just the bare basics
<ikt> but the problem remains that the JSON.JSONListModel code is running before I've asked it to :(
<ikt> or
<ikt> better question
<ikt> does anyone know how to refresh a listview/JSONListModel on new info?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-08-24
<ybon> popey: ping
<twstddev>  Guys, does anybody experience troubles running the core applications in emulator after upgrading all system packages to the most recent ones? Creator creates packages for arm instead of i386.
<popey> ybon: pong
<ybon> :)
<popey> ybon: tested the app last night and saw an odd effect
<ybon> oh
<ybon> tell me
<popey> couldn't get a photo last night, dunno if it's your app or qt or what
<ybon> (I've made some changes btw, do you want an updated click?)
<popey> basically launched your app, but could see some artifacts on the screen
<ybon> a photo?
<popey> like the black ring  of the camera app icon
<popey> like things were burned into the screen
<popey> let me try again now I'm home
<ybon> wow
<ybon> never seen that
<popey> right, do this.
<popey> 1. open osm touch, 2. switch back to dash, 3. swipe back to osm touch directly from the dash. 4. Move map around.
<popey> in the white (unpainted) areas of the map you can see reminants of the icons that are in the dash, like the black lens ring of the camera
<ybon> oh
<ybon> now I see what you mean
<ybon> that a bug on QtLocation (one more)
<ybon> it doesn't paint the background
<popey> ahh
<ybon> and there is no way to add a rectangle or whatever
<ybon> it's already the case on the current version, btw
<popey> ok
<popey> how is this a bug in qtlocation?
<popey> is it filed upstream?
<ybon> it's the map that bugs
<ybon> I don't know where to fill QtLocation bugs
<ybon> I mean, a place to file them where someone will look at them
<ybon> there are a bunch
<ybon> like double-tap to zoom that doesn't work
<ybon> no way to add mouse event on the map
<ybon> no way to have device rotation working
<popey> I'd be filing them upstream in the qt bug tracker.
<popey> https://bugreports.qt-project.org
<ybon> https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/7f727eb98ac5dbecd1bb65d227677d1520140824113533/ad54a397fb9dee0e97b5c894e14197e920140824113533/3ec3d6 this is latest version, with some changes last night if you wanna have a look
<ybon> oh, let me check this bug tracker
<ybon> the thing is that I don't know if the issue is on Qt side or on our UT implementation :s
<popey> k
<popey> ybon: well, good question. could file a bug in launchpad and link to upstream bug
<ybon> popey: I've made one some days ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1355459 but for now it doesn't have any answer
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1355459 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Make tile URL configurable" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> so I'm not sure it's the place to add more
<ybon> on Qt bug tracker issues are quite old https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTMOBILITY-866
<ybon> it seems to me that QtLocation is a planet with no galaxy
<popey> hah
<ybon> each time I try to understand who maintains this, I end lost in the black ;)
 * popey goes to do his chores
<ybon> this one seems a good summary of the situation https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTMOBILITY-1116 :p
<ybon> "Rumor has it that MeeGo Harmattan has an QtLocation offline map plugin in a experimental repository."
<ybon> nik90: ping
<nik90> ybon: pong
<ybon> :)
<ybon> I'm about to release a new version of OSMTouch, I guess something need to be done on the debian/ part?
<nik90> well with the new headers you drop support of trusty
<nik90> so you will have to release it for utopic
<ybon> humm, ok
<ybon> maybe I will need your help, I've never played with that
<ybon> nik90: also, any feedback on the version you tested yesterday? :)
<ybon> And if anyone else want to test it before release https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/7f727eb98ac5dbecd1bb65d227677d1520140824113533/ad54a397fb9dee0e97b5c894e14197e920140824113533/3ec3d6 is the last version
<daker> mzanetti: dash locked again :D
<nik90> it is pretty nice.. much better ui in my opinion.
<ybon> I agree :)
<nik90> I like the icons used, I will have to do some more testing
<ybon> I've now switched (yesterday night) the popup to pages
<ybon> so when you click on a POI marker it pushes a page on the stack
<ybon> I think it's more fluid this way
<ybon> Have you tested the bottom edge?
<nik90> yup I did
<ybon> cool
<nik90> I have one suggestion
<ybon> tell me
<nik90> when you press the search icon, rather than show a blank page, may be it would be cool to show a 80% opaque rectangle over the current map and show results in that rectangle
<nik90> kinda like an overlay above it
<nik90> I am not fully sure how it would feel yet, but just an idea to experiment on
<nik90> maybe it might break consistency with the other pages like the bottomedge
<daker> wow 5days without charging and the battery is still 16% :D
<ybon> nik90: I take note, I will make some tests
<ybon> nik90: in the next version, I will add autocomplete
<ybon> (with Photon)
<ybon> so at this point, the seach field will only be a state of the header
<nik90> ooh cool
<jan> hi
<jan> i have a question can someone help me?
<rpadovani> Hey :-) Does anyone tried the new connectivity api on utopic desktop?
<nik90> rpadovani: Hey, I haven't tried it yet. Why something not working as expected?
<rpadovani> nik90, well, on computer doesn't work at all, I have to try on phone
<nik90> rpadovani: may be you are missing the package it requires (not sure which one)
<rpadovani> nik90, nope, it's qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity and I have installed it
<nik90> oh ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-17
<dale_> I have an app with C++ backend which tries to access the screen service to change brightness via the system DBus, but I get apparmor errors.  Does anyone know how to write the click apparmor file to get around this?
<dale_> appdevs ?
<dale_> Are any appdevs here?
<dholbach> good morning
<Nymerea> Hello guys
<Nymerea> I've ear than some expert are here in european office hours
<Nymerea> I need help with my application
<Nymerea> If some appdevs can help me, I will be very honoured
<davidcalle> Nymerea, hi, blocking on something with your app?
<Nymerea> davidcalle, yep I have some trouble
<Nymerea> 1) my application doesn't work on smartphone but work on desktop
<Nymerea> 2) my camera is rotated by 90° by default
<Nymerea> I want create a simple application that read barcode
<Nymerea> https://github.com/Nymerea/uBarcodeReader/tree/feature/autoCapture
<brunch875>   Is there a way to make QApplication work on the device? I want to skip QML and use the graphics view framework...
<brunch875>   Or... any non-horrible way to do qtquick on c++ entirely? :P
<davidcalle> Nymerea, let me give it a try
<Nymerea> brunch875, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-topic.html ???
<Nymerea> davidcalle, dont forget to use feature/autoCapture branch
<Nymerea> davidcalle, The application run on smartphone, but when I click on image I have a referenceError
<brunch875> I've considered that, but I thought it might be a pretty bad idea
<brunch875> but I'm glad someone has the same second-opinion!
<Nymerea> this error doesn't occur in desktop
<Nymerea> brunch875, personnaly I think QML is much better than C++ for writing UI
<brunch875> thing is I want to port one of my games from scratch
<brunch875> feels like QML gets on the way
<brunch875> the graphics view framework seems perfect for the job, but I can't get it to work on utouch
<brunch875> maybe I should wait a bit for mir and convergence? :)
<Nymerea> brunch875, scope are entierly written in c++
<Nymerea> so it shouldn't be a problem
<Nymerea> (use only c++)
<brunch875> is there some source code I can peek at?
<brunch875> I sank in information yesterday... so extense
<Nymerea> If you run ubuntu-sdk
<Nymerea> you have some auto-generate source code that use c++
<davidcalle> Nymerea, sorry, I'm having an issue with my QtCreator, I can't add a device kit at the moment to test on my phone. I'll get back to you if I manage to fix that and test today :)
<Nymerea> davidcalle, lot of problem with qt creator
<davidcalle> Nymerea, in my case that's mostly a case of bleeding edge packages and SDK ones not being recent enough
<Nymerea> But
<Nymerea> Maybe you can help me with the error
<Nymerea> I know exactly what happen
<Nymerea> but I don't understand why
<davidcalle> Nymerea, I can try
<Nymerea> Okay, look my main.cpp : extense
<Nymerea> https://github.com/Nymerea/uBarcodeReader/blob/feature/autoCapture/OpenFoodFacts/main.cpp **
<Nymerea> I give to my Qml file a reference : view.rootContext()->setContextProperty("qDecoder", &decoder);
<Nymerea> In my Main.qml file, I use this reference
<Nymerea> On desktop it's work properly but in smartphone i have : ReferenceError with qDecoder
<Nymerea> davidcalle, any idea why it's happen ?
<Nymerea> ReferenceError : qDecoder is not defined
<davidcalle> Nymerea, that's odd. I don't see anything wrong with it. I guess someone with more cpp experience on the device can help, mzanetti? ^
 * mzanetti reads scrollback
<mzanetti> view.rootContext()->setContextProperty("qDecoder", &decoder);
<mzanetti> should be:
<mzanetti> view.engine()->rootContext()->setContextProperty("qDecoder", &decoder);
<mzanetti> not sure why the first works at all
<Nymerea> hum
<mzanetti> maybe it's the same... dunno
<mzanetti> Nymerea, what does this better than Tagger?
<Nymerea> The barcorde reader is just the proof of concept
<Nymerea> OpenFoodFacts is read barcode from food a get nutritional information
<Nymerea> I cannot use tagger as "provider of barcode"
<mzanetti> mhm...
<Nymerea> and barcode reader is to hard to use when you haven't a lot of experience in c++ developpement
<mzanetti> Authenticator does
<Nymerea> what is authenticator ?
<Nymerea> It's not installed by default on my device
<mzanetti> https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.ubuntu-authenticator
<Nymerea> I don't want login by using qrcode
<mzanetti> you do want a QR code scanner, no?
<Nymerea> mzanetti, do you know why my camera is rotated by 90° by default ?
<Nymerea> mzanetti, no, EAN8/13 scanner
<mzanetti> yeah well... that's the *same*
<mzanetti> from the scanner POV. it reads all
<Nymerea> let me try
<Nymerea> the problem is : authentificator is not installed by default
<Nymerea> there is any way to install a third application as dependences ?
<popey> clicks don't have dependencies
<Nymerea>  popey thank you
<Nymerea> mzanetti, I've just looked your code source on launchpad
<Nymerea> I didn't understand how you provide your QZBar dependences
<Nymerea> because I use ZXing but it has very poor performances compare to Zbar
<mzanetti> Nymerea, I use static linking
<Nymerea> If I kew it before
<Nymerea> I spent like 1 month with fuckin ZXing library
<Nymerea> and tagger cmake was too complicated for me
<Nymerea> (I mean qMake is so easy to read compare to cmake)
<mzanetti> authenticator uses qmake
<Nymerea> mzanetti, is it normal the camera is rotated by default ?
<mzanetti> dunno
<mzanetti> Nymerea, seems yes: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/authenticator/trunk/view/head:/app/qml/ubuntu-authenticator.qml#L444
<Nymerea> mzanetti,  no, if the smartphone is in portrait mode you rotate by 90°
<Nymerea> that normal
<Nymerea> but for me, by default it's rotated by 90°
<mzanetti> I rotate -90, to compensate the 90
<Nymerea> yes, if it's in portrait mode
<Nymerea> but by default i'm in "normal" mode
<Nymerea> isn't ?
<mzanetti> isn't portrait the normal one?
<Nymerea> hum
<Nymerea> maybe my english the problem :-D
<Nymerea> mzanetti, you're rith : http://www.geckogeek.fr/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/LandscapePortrait.png
<Nymerea> I'm very sorry
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> no problem
<Nymerea> I will check you're trick this afternoon
<Nymerea> Thank you for you're help
<Nymerea> Maybe I will re-use your code for reading barcode
<Nymerea> because I didn't success to use zbar
<Nymerea> mzanetti, I just tryed -90°
<Nymerea> device.naturalOrientation === "portrait"  ? -90 : 0
<Nymerea> and now it's rotated by -90°
<brunch875> urrrgh I'm still unable to paint a qtquick rectangle entirely on c++
<brunch875> this api is harsh
<Nymerea> actually, what ever the number is, the screen is rotated -90°
<mzanetti> brunch875, not sure what you're trying to do
<mzanetti> but wouldn't it just be subclassing QQuickPaintedItem and then just painRect() inside the paint() or update() method?
<brunch875> that's a great hint, thanks! I'm kinda lost
<Nymerea> mzanetti, Okay I got it, I have "ReferenceError : screen is not defined"
<mzanetti> you're missing an import I guess
<Nymerea> mzanetti, you're right
<Nymerea> Thank you for you're precious help
<Nymerea> you're always right
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> no problem, you're welcome
<dholbach> davidcalle, how are things in the deployment department? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, reverted everything to r122 :( Sent an email for help.
<davidcalle> r122 because it's the one that deploys.
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> davidcalle, r122 is without the mojo changes?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep, but it also has a bunch of extra files, like a db dump (it's not a clean pull from trunk at r122). Ideally, I should try to extract it, merge manually evertyhing we have done and try again with a tarball based on it. Haven't found time to do it yet.
<dholbach> davidcalle, can Caio or anyone from webops help?
<dholbach> it looks a bit like we're fishing in the dark :-(
<davidcalle> dholbach, I know. Emailed caio, mike and jacek
<dholbach> cool *crossing fingers*
<mcphail> jhodapp: I think I'm going to have to give up chasing that media-hub bug with the # symbols in the path
<jhodapp> mcphail, alright no worries, just make sure all of what you discovered is on the comment log for that bug
<jhodapp> mcphail, learned a few things I'm sure :)
<mcphail> jhodapp: absolutely :) Most of all, I learned that C++ and debuggers are a deadly mix :)
<jhodapp> lol
<jhodapp> indeed, C++ feels very insane at times
<ubik__> Helo, how can I detect screen rotation with QML?
<ubik__> (if it is vertical or horizontal)
<ahayzen> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/QtSensors.OrientationReading/ or just measure the width vs height of the page
<ubik__> thx
<ubik__> uhm
<ubik__> my app crashes, when i add the code from this page
<ubik__> isn't it possible to use accelerometer and OrientationSensor at the same time?
<ahayzen> ubik__, what is the error it crashes with ?
<ubik__> Sdk-Launcher> Application started: 947
<ubik__> Sdk-Launcher> Received a failed event
<ubik__> Sdk-Launcher> The Application exited, cleaning up
<ubik__> Sdk-Launcher> Finished
<ahayzen> ubik__, there should be the actual apps output somewhere, maybe in one of the other panels
<ahayzen> you have .. import QtSensors 5.0 .. at the top of the file right?
<ubik__> I have import QtSensors 5.2
<ahayzen> yup that should be ok
<ubik__> i try to uncomment my accelerometer
<ahayzen> ubik__, if its a pure qml app have you tried running $ qmlscene path/to/app.qml  ?
<ubik__> nope
<ubik__> I dont know how to debug
<ubik__> because im a newbie to ubuntu-sdk
<ubik__> but maybe my code is just wrong
<ahayzen> if your using Qt Creator is there anything in the "application output" panel at the bottom?
<ubik__> http://pastebin.com/BYztNsED
<ubik__> yes, thats what i posted already
<ahayzen> hmm you'd usually get something more useful than that
<ubik__> I just need to set colums = 1 and rows = 2 of the Grid when I rotate my device
<ubik__> It's something stupid, but I don't know how to do it
<ahayzen> ubik__, when running the code you provided me... property string teststring: 0 .. fails with Invalid property assignment: string expected
<ubik__> oh
<ubik__> lol
<ubik__> :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<ubik__> now my application starts
<ubik__> thx
<ahayzen> yey no problem
<taiebot> mzanetti cool update for kodimote. Would it be possible to put a next playing on this screen? http://i.imgur.com/h1hmm51.png it would be nice to have this info here.
<mzanetti> taiebot, longpress
<taiebot> mzanetti: i already know for this is just it would be intersting to know what will play next on this screen.
<mzanetti> ah, i see
<mzanetti> ok, will think about it
<taiebot> mzanetti: yeah the long press shows me what play next but it starts a day in the past for me
<mzanetti> taiebot, right... that's a bit odd. I can't really know where to scroll the list to without lots of fancy maths and I never found the motivation to do that
<taiebot> mzanetti: yeah i do understand. If i had the skills would do a tvheadend scope (backend PVR for Kodi)  it would be much more appropriate for TV channels
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-18
<ahoneybun> the heck
<ahoneybun> the lockscreen used the keyboard
 * ahoneybun flashes LunaOS on his N4
<ahoneybun> lol
<ubik__> good morning, I need some help
<ubik__> http://pastebin.com/Td7jYh83
<ubik__> How can I align label horizontal centered
<ubik__> but in bottom of image
<t1mp> ubik__: anchors { bottom: circleImage2.bottom; horizontalCenter: circleImage2.horizontalCenter } in the Label.
<t1mp> ubik__: see http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-item.html#anchors-prop
<t1mp> ubik__: ^the first example there is probably what you wnat
<t1mp> *want
<ubik__> is it possible to use qt designer for designing ubuntu phone apps?
<ubik__> I get error "error reading typinfo-files"
<ubik__> when i click "Designer" in ubuntu-sdk
<popey> yeah, i dont think the designer works
<ubik__> ok
<ubik__> still having problems with my app
<ubik__> how can i center all objects
<ubik__> to the middle of the screen
<ubik__> vertical and horizontal?
<ubik__> with my grid?
<ubik__> I've got it horizontal centered
<ubik__> but i need vertical also
<ubik__> http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150818/qiufx8st.png
<ubik__> something like this
<ubik__> http://pastebin.com/43Fv9ptX
<ubik__> my code
<ubik__> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=31e598-1439891706.png
<ubik__> but it looks like this
<kivi> hi all
<dholbach> davidcalle, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1466519 do we still need to do anything?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1466519 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Almost half the links to QML API documents are broken" [High,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> dholbach, nope, we are good
<nik90> zsombi: Hi
<nik90> zsombi: I think I may be really late with this, but I *think* the swipe-delete width might become a release tracker for clock-app. Would you be able to install lp:ubuntu-clock-app on your phone and check for yourself if you can delete alarms consistently?
<nik90> s/tracker/blocker
<popey> nik90: is there a bug for it
<popey> ?
<nik90> popey: No, I just reported it over to zsombor a few days back. I will create one now.
<popey> ok, thanks
<nik90> popey, zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1486008
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90: hi
<nik90> hey :)
<zsombi> nik90: the sample in the bug is bad
<nik90> zsombi: I copied a lot of its code from the SDK documentation like listitem.destroy() and so on. What's wrong in the code? May be that could fix clock-app's issue.
<zsombi> nik90: or, let's say, you should never destroy a ListItem like that, unles you are using it like you did, outside of a ListView :)
<nik90> zsombi: I never use listitem.destroy()...this is also the first time using a listitem outside a listview :)
<zsombi> nik90: for instance in clock app, you shoudl delete the model from the index, not the list item!
<zsombi> ok :)
<nik90> I usually delete the data in the list model and that's what we do as well in clock.
<zsombi> nik90: so, the space for the action is not enough you say?
<nik90> zsombi: yes, as I previously mentioned, clicking on the delete button just hides the delete button. And I find it quite hard to delete it.
<nik90> On the desktop I don't notice the issue..it just becomes prevalent on a N4.
<zsombi> nik90: uhm.... if the panel gets hidden when you tap on it, it means you get the action also triggered...
<zsombi> nik90: you don't have krillin...
<nik90> zsombi: I do
<nik90> have a krillin
<zsombi> nik90: try on that one...
<nik90> alrite, one sec
<zsombi> nik90: you should have 1.2 on that
<nik90> zsombi: actually my krillin is on stable OTAs..so it wouldn't have the latest SDK change you made to the width.
<zsombi> nik90: hmm... you may not have the same width there unless you use devel-proposed...
<zsombi> nik90: or rc-proposed
<nik90> and its my daily phone ;)
<nik90> zsombi: yeah for me the issue started only with rc-proposed channel, a few images back
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so you probably should have that there too...
<nik90> zsombi: ? not sure I follow. This issue is reproducible on a Nexus 4 running the rc-proposed images. I didnt test on krillin since it is my daily phone with the stable OTAs
<nik90> somewhere around #95 image this issue started
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so if you don't want to update, I'm fine :)
<zsombi> nik90: I'll try with your sample...
<nik90> zsombi: should it matter though? What's the difference between Nexus 4 and krillin w.r.t to the list item width?
<zsombi> nik90: some things work differently in these HWs
<nik90> ah ok
<zsombi> so the touch for instance may also behave differently... you never now
<zsombi> know
<nik90> ack.
<zsombi> nik90: ok, so the icon sizes are frozen 2GU, and to this I add 2*1.5GU margins, so all together the action width should be 5GU, that should be enough to aim the action
<nik90> zsombi: Does one need to press on the icon or the whole action to trigger it?
<zsombi> nik90:nope, the entire area is used for that
<nik90> if it is the whole area, then that's definitely not happening on the Nexus 4. Or may it is triggering the action, but its get stolen by something else
<zsombi> nik90: hmm, and Page doesn't have any Flickable...
<nik90> yeah i tried to make the sample app as simple as possible. Were you able to reproduce this on your krillin?
<zsombi> nik90: hat I noticed is that in case you tapon the action, and you move your finger slightly downwards in a Flickable, the flickable may close the action panel
<zsombi> nik90: not yet, I am flashing that now
<zsombi> I was also using it for feeding the dog :)
<nik90> haha ;)
<nik90> even if that true (the finger moving slightly downward triggering the closing of the action panel), it is way too sensitive considering I didnt hit this issue before the resizing of the action width.
<zsombi> nik90: wth? my phone doesn't get detected over adb...
<zsombi> nik90: I thought it is flashing
<nik90> zsombi: hmm..developer mode enabled?
<nik90> well considering you started flashingn, i suppose it was enabled
<zsombi> nik90: I thought it did, but it doesn't
<zsombi> it doesn't even list up in the USB.... perhaps my cable got broken...
<nik90> could be
<zsombi> f*** and I don't have any other cable with me.... DAMN
<Guest40> zsombi Hey :-)
<zsombi> jamiey: hello, so the prob seems to be that the size for the actions in ListItems is not enough on touch
<zsombi> jamiey: nik90 just filed a new bug for that #1486008
<zsombi> bug 1486008
<ubot5> bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486008
<zsombi> jamiey: so we need a new size... so far was teh same as the height of the ListItem, which in case the ListItem's heigth changed, it got adjusted as well, ending up having th etrailing actions occupying the entire ListItem area :)
<Guest40> zsombi Cool - thanks for the heads up. I'll take a look at this bug
<ahayzen> kenvandine, Hey, i'm trying to do content-hub export support for music, I want it so that another app can select import from Music. I've added source as music to the json and it appears in the list. But when you select the app i'm trying to work out what should then be called, would it be ContentHub.onExportRequested or something else?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> onExportRequested
<kenvandine> so when you get that signal, get the transfer
<ahayzen> kenvandine, should i need to set peers etc? or just load it with ContentItems ?
<kenvandine> then provide the picking UI, and charge the transfer with the selected music, but you have to create a ContentItem for each song
<kenvandine> just load the content items
<ahayzen> ok thanks, i'll see how far i get :-)
<kenvandine> activeTransfer.items = someListOfContentItems
<kenvandine> ahayzen, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/hub-exporter.qml#L35
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, also http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-exporter/view/head:/hub-exporter.qml#L424
<kenvandine> and also line 453 is where it listens for state changes
<kenvandine> and calls __exportItems
<ahayzen> :-) i have yet to see it hitting onExportRequested so i wonder if i'm missing something else
 * ahayzen investigates
<kenvandine> are you running it on the device?
<kenvandine> and if not, are you sure the appId is set right?
<ahayzen> on device
<kenvandine> and installed as a click right?
<ahayzen> yup via QtC
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> to debug
<ahayzen> it appears in the picker list to my hacked hub-importer
<kenvandine> you could run the service in debug mode
<kenvandine> killall content-hub-service && CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<kenvandine> on the device
<kenvandine> actually i don't think killall is on the device, just kill the process :)
<kenvandine> and restart your apps
<kenvandine> that'll be very verbose
<kenvandine> ahayzen, feel free to pastebin that and i can take a look
<ahayzen> ok gimme a sec :-)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, thats what happens http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119146/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, and it is launching the music-app right?
<ahayzen> yup
<kenvandine> anything else logged after what you pasted?
<kenvandine> looks like it's cut off
<ahayzen> nope
<ahayzen> maybe i need todo more in the music-app code before stuff will start working, i was just expecting it to hit my console.debug() line in the onExportRequested
<kenvandine> well... i'm suspisious here
<kenvandine> it sees the handler's active
<kenvandine> oh... maybe that's all we expect until it gets the onExportRequested
<NymeriaFr> mzanetti, are you here ?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, can you pastebin your code where you listen for onExportRequested?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119192/
<ahayzen> L53
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i was expecting it to hit the debug on L56 but i don't see that in my console :-/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yeah, i would too
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.music_music_2.2.latest
<kenvandine> that's a valid version?
<kenvandine> i guess it must be
<ahayzen> hmm getting denials i think
<kenvandine> ah ha!
<ahayzen> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119220/
 * kenvandine should always ask that first :)
<kenvandine> content_exchange_source
<ahayzen> that appid is what QtC makes
<kenvandine> you need that policy
<ahayzen> ooooo hah :-)
<kenvandine> sorry i didn't catch that quicker
<kenvandine> my mind was in another land :)
<ahayzen> no worries i should have thought of that :-)
<ahayzen> hmmm still getting Aug 18 17:48:08 ubuntu-phablet dbus[2059]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/transfers/com_2eubuntu_2emusic_5fmusic_5f2_2e2_2elatest/export/4" interface="com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Transfer" member="State" mask="send" name="com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service" pid=839 label="com.ubuntu.music_music_2.2.latest" peer_pid=30595 peer_label="unconfined"
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, thnx for working on the contenthub-export source. When do you guys plan on releasing the next music-app update?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, sometimes if the version doesn't change and the policy does, it doesn't seem to update the profile
<kenvandine> ahayzen, reboot the device to be sure
<ahayzen> kenvandine, okies i'll try that :-)
<kenvandine> i think that updates the profiles again
<ahayzen> nik90, not sure when we are planning on releasing will probably be in the next few weeks if something lands that is worth it
<ahayzen> nik90, we've got the new listitems code waiting to land assuming the fixes land in ota6
<mzanetti> NymeriaFr, hey
<mzanetti> what up?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hmm i still get the denial :-/ and this is my apparmor http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119385/
<kenvandine> that should be good
<ahayzen> why does it say peer_label="unconfined"? apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/transfers/com_2eubuntu_2emusic_5fmusic_5f2_2e2_2elatest/export/1" interface="com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Transfer" member="State" mask="send" name="com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service" pid=6479 label="com.ubuntu.music_music_2.2.latest" peer_pid=6305 peer_label="unconfined"
<nik90> ahayzen: ok, cool. I will also try to work on the custom alarms feature at that time. All I would need is music-app click which I can get from trunk and use that for testing.
<ahayzen> nik90, when i get the MP up i'll ping you and you can test it from your end :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, try this
<kenvandine> grep content /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_com.ubuntu.music_music_2.2.latest
<nik90> ahayzen: I will try to get my clock-app MP rdy by then :-). Let's sync up then for testing.
<ahayzen> nik90, \o/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119401/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, actually, pastebin the whole file
<ahayzen>  kenvandine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119408/
<kenvandine> ahayzen, ok, that doesn't look like it includes content_exchange_source
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> but its in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12119385/
<ahayzen> unless when you install via QtC something weird happens
 * ahayzen tries to remember how to manually make the profiles again
<kenvandine> yeah, well i've had problems when the version number wasn't bumped with it not updating the profile
<kenvandine> you should have something like this
<kenvandine>        interface=com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Transfer
<kenvandine>        path=/transfers/@{APP_ID_DBUS}/export/*
<kenvandine> in your profile
<ahayzen> ah i see
<ahayzen> L529 has something like that ?
<kenvandine> that's import
<kenvandine> you need an export one too
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<kenvandine> to be a source
<kenvandine> that's what content_exchange_source gives you
<kenvandine> so the profile didn't get refreshed
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yey ok i installed using my alternate bzr rev linked method and it now comes up with transfer in progress :-)
<kenvandine> woot
<ahayzen> so looks like your right about the profile not being refreshed :-)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, oh... music-app is showing the transfer hint?
<kenvandine> you should not do that for exports
<ahayzen> yeah thats probably because i just hijacked the import code :-)
<ahayzen> but the fact it is doing *something* is progress, now to make the UI etc work :-)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> don't use activeTransfer for the export
<kenvandine> since the transfer hint is wired to that
<kenvandine> add another
<ahayzen> nope gonna split into active{Import,Export}Transfer
<kenvandine> like curTransfer :)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> or that
<kenvandine> cool, so you are unblocked :)
<ahayzen> yup thanks for your help as always :-)
<kenvandine> anytime!
<NymeriaFr> mzanetti, I've try to use your application (atuhentificator)
<NymeriaFr> i've an error with libs += -lv4l2
<NymeriaFr> library is not found
<NymeriaFr> mzanetti, any idea where the error could be located
<NymeriaFr> ?
<ahayzen> nik90, you would just want a single selection export right ?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes I guess so
<nik90> ahayzen: For initial implementation of the feature that would suffice
<ahayzen> nik90, coolio i'll probably build a single and multi view anyway :-) just trying to figure out how it will look
<ahayzen> nik90, we should probably try and do a content-hub import for the ringtone at the same time :-) or persuade someone to link up
<nik90> ahayzen: that would be seb128 from system-settings app I suppose for the ringtone part. But yes, the next cool feature for OTA-7 ;)
<ahayzen> :-)
<popey> *70
<ahayzen> kenvandine, after the app has completed the content-hub transfer would it normally close itself? As at the moment it appears to get sent the OOM or something ?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> it should quit
<ahayzen> ok
<kenvandine> via ubuntu-app-launch
<kenvandine> only when the export is requested by another app
<ahayzen> oh not by me?
<kenvandine> if you initiate the export, like "open with" from within music-app
<kenvandine> then it shouldn't quit
<ahayzen> what happens at the moment is the app stops, but it is still in the spread
<kenvandine> ah
<ahayzen> i'm doing it via your hub-importer
<kenvandine> that's a bug in the shell :)
<kenvandine> ignore that
<kenvandine> it's quit
<kenvandine> but the spread is wrong
<ahayzen> ok :-) .. so if they are playing music and then request an export it is going to stop playing music i guess
<kenvandine> ah
<ahayzen> slight side affect but can't really see an easy way around that
<kenvandine> no, it'll only quit if it was started to complete the transfer
<ahayzen> ooo
 * ahayzen tries
<kenvandine> otherwise it'll stay running
<ahayzen> kenvandine, your correct :-) cool it all works \o/
<kenvandine> :-D
<ahayzen> nik90, if you want a branch to test against, I have this under review with Victor, https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1357324-content-hub-source
<ahayzen> nik90, please comment on the MP if you find any issues :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx, I haven't started on my hub-importer, and considering this is pretty much like the 2nd time I'm dabbling with content-hub, I am bound to go slow :P
<nik90> ahayzen: Was the documentation at developer.ubuntu.com sufficient for creating a content-hub import for you?
<ahayzen> nik90, IIRC it was, you can copy/use our code as reference if you want its all in one file...
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/refactor/view/head:/app/components/Helpers/ContentHubHelper.qml other than the waits for mediascanner2 most of that should be self explanatory
<nik90> ahayzen: thnx will take a look.
<ahayzen> nik90, oh but we don't have a picker which you'll need...
<ahayzen> nik90, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Content.index/ ...and look at the example here bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+junk/hub-importer/
<ahayzen> (which i have a patched one todo music if you look at the MR)
<nik90> ahayzen: isn't the picker UI shown by the exporter app?
<ahayzen> if you were doing open with yes
<ahayzen> but you'll be doing import from effectively ?
<nik90> I don't much about content-hub to answer that question ;)
<ahayzen> so you'll go to the clock select pick ringtone which then shows the picker and then starts music
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: so in the alarm sound page, user will click "custom sound" button which should show the picker (with all apps exporting music) and then be directed to the exporter app.
<ahayzen> nik90, if you try lp:~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1357324-content-hub-source and lp:~ahayzen/+junk/hub-importer-music-patches together you can see how that flow works (see the MR for intructions)
<ahayzen> nik90, yup
<nik90> so was that the picker you were referring to?
<ahayzen> yeah thats the picker sorry should have said peer picker ;-)
<nik90> ok I will try out your branches and some sample apps to wrap my head.
<ahayzen> :-) let me know if you need any extra info
<nik90> sure,  thnx for your help
<ahayzen> no problem, it'll be great once it is done :-) been on my list for *ages*
<nik90> so does the music-file get copied into clock app's directory?
<nik90> and that new music-file path will be used to point to the alarm sound
<ahayzen> into a /HubIncoming/ in the cache IIRC
<ahayzen> and then you can do .move() to somewhere else you have write permission
<ahayzen> and then yeah you can point media-hub/whatever at that path
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I need to make sure that when the user picks a new custom alarm sound, the old alarm sounds are deleted from the clock app folder
<nik90> which might require me to do c++ plugin unless content-hub has a delete() function
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/refactor/view/head:/app/components/Helpers/ContentHubHelper.qml#L96 is where we do our move
<ahayzen> how many custom sound(s) are you having?
<ahayzen> if your only having 1 you could just always put into the same location ? and overwrite ?
<ahayzen> assuming the move would work with that, which it may not
<nik90> well I want to ensure there is always only 1 custom sound both in the folder and in the UI.
<nik90> I will see what happens..I am probably overthinking this at the moment.
<ahayzen> heh :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, should importer apps also have a separate content-hub.json file? Or is that needed only for exporter-apps?
<ahayzen> nik90, you can put them in the same?
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/music-app/fix-1357324-content-hub-source/view/head:/music-app-content.json is what i've proposed for music
<ahayzen> nik90, oh or do you mean do you even need it for your usecase ?
<nik90> yeah I saw music-app-content.json...
<nik90> yes ^^
<nik90> as a importer app, do I need such a separate json file?
<ahayzen> i think you would need it if you wanted to support "open with" which you probably don't
<ahayzen> so you probably just need the apparmor
<ahayzen> but kenvandine probably has a better answer :-)
<nik90> right now, I was able to create a Peer Picker Page where it shows "FileManager" and "Music App". Somehow pressing the cancel button in that page does nothing.
<ahayzen> nik90, as in open with from another application to yours
<nik90> but I am getting started slowly
<ahayzen> :-)
<nik90> ah ok..yeah I don't want any other app to pick clock app as a destination I suppose
<ahayzen> yeah i find things happen slowly and then suddenly it all comes together once you understand whats going on aha
<nik90> ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i think thats what it is for, try without it for now, just ensure you have the apparmor policy :-)
<nik90> Yeah I updated the policy
<nik90> ahayzen: I am going to read your backlog conversation with kenvandine since I got a apparmor denial as well :) ... and I made sure to add content_exchange policy. ;)
<ahayzen> nik90, did you restart your device?
<ahayzen> if you have the same rev number if doesn't refresh the policy
<nik90> ahayzen: same rev number to the app already installed on the device?
<ahayzen> eg if you've been using QtC which does version.latest
<ahayzen> no like if you've already deployed an app with that version since a reboot it seems
<nik90> well we adjusted our cmake files to create com.ubuntu.clock_clock_3.5.339
<ahayzen> hehe
<nik90> I guess it stays at 339 until I bump rev number
<ahayzen> yeah i would try a reboot to be sure
<nik90> so do I need to reboot after every launch on the device?
<ahayzen> no once it has done it once then it stores the correct one :-)
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> one more thing
<nik90> in the music-hub-importer sample app that you gave, did you notice that the "cancel" button shown in the peer picker page does not work?
<nik90> it is hidden behind the application toolbar
<ahayzen> i think i did, but the back button from the edgy legacy toolbar did :-)
<nik90> yeah exactly...it is just that users might press the cancel button instead of the header back button
<ahayzen> yeah you should probably use a more updated UI
<ahayzen> that is just a reference app for import/export Ken made that i've used for reference whenever i do content-hub stuff :-)
<nik90> I am just wondering how to hide that cancel button or make it work
<nik90> cancelling should do something
<ahayzen> nik90, eg the Telegram app doesn't suffer that issue IIRC ?
 * nik90 checks
<nik90> I'm restarting device since telegram is malfunctioning and unity8 edge gestures dont work.
<nik90> also noticed I imported content hub 0.1 instead of 1.1
<nik90> that could be it (hopefully(
<ahayzen> ah maybe
 * ahayzen checks what version he used
<ahayzen> 1.1 :-)
<nik90> Ofc u did...u r Mr.Perfect :-)
<ahayzen> heh i have a checklist of things to check ;-)
<nik90> haha
<nik90> YES! 1.1 removes the cancel button :P
<ahayzen> win! \o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-19
<nik90> ahayzen: quick question...contenthub stores the file temporarily in /home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.clock/HubIncoming/2/something.mp3....what does the "2" signify? Should I hardcode that path in the move() function?
<ahayzen> the 2 doesn't IIRC but the something.mp3 is the name of it
<ahayzen> if you do lots of imports you'll note that 2 incrementing IIRC
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> I guess that path doesn't matter since I just need to specify the final path
<ahayzen> yup
<nik90> last question for tnite...
<nik90> I have 2 connections{} one targetting activeTransfer and the other contentHub
<ahayzen> yup
<nik90> in the sample code, both of them have the exact same code in OnStateChanged{} and onImportRequested{}
<nik90> Do I need both?
<ahayzen> think you do let me check mine
<nik90> in yours I see only the ContentHub Connection
<ahayzen> yeah same
<ahayzen> where do you see the activeTransfer one?
<nik90> in the hub-importer sample app you linked
<ahayzen> Connections {
<ahayzen>                 target: root.activeTransfer
<ahayzen>                 onStateChanged: {
<ahayzen> ?
<nik90> yup
<ahayzen> i think that covers when... if (root.activeTransfer.state === ContentTransfer.Charged) inside the onImportRequested wonder why we don't have that
<ahayzen> may just be something we missed when implementing the import support
<nik90> hmm ok..I am checking using console.log() which one is used in my case
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> nik90, anyway i'm gonna go to sleep i've been staring at autopilot mocking code for ages, have fun :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: same ... thnx for your help.
<nik90> gnite
<ahayzen> no problem.. night o/
<nik90> \o
<davidcalle> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Nymerea> mzanetti_,  hello
<mzanetti_> Nymerea, hi
<Nymerea> How are you today ?
<mzanetti_> I'm ok, thanks :)
<mzanetti_> you too?
<Nymerea> May I distrubing you for few minutes ?
<mzanetti_> Nymerea, sure
<mzanetti> Nymerea, sorry, I got distracted yesterday night
<Nymerea> mzanetti, I've download the source code of your soft
<mzanetti> Nymerea, I think the problem is that you don't have libv4l-dev installed
<Nymerea> on my computer i've install zbar lib : sudo apt-get install libzbar0 zbar-tools  libzbar-dev libqrencode-dev
<Nymerea> aaah
<Nymerea> mzanetti,  that true :)
<Nymerea> mzanetti,  that work properly now, thank you :
<Nymerea> :)
<mzanetti> ok, great
<Nymerea> mzanetti, May I disturbing you once more ?
<Nymerea> I cannot deploy application on smartphone, zbar is not found
<Nymerea> on qt creator -> option -> ubuntu -> armhf kit, I've click on "maintain" on type : apt-get install libzbar0:armhf zbar-tools:armhf libzbar-dev:armhf libv4l-dev:armhf libqrencode-dev:armhf
<Nymerea> zbar still not found
<Nymerea> mzanetti, do you know where is my mistake ?
<mzanetti> Nymerea, are you trying to deploy my app or yours?
<mzanetti> and where exactly does it report the app missing?
<mzanetti> erm, the lib
<Nymerea> I try to deploy on my smartphone my application, but I use your barcodereader component
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> does it complain when linking the app, or when running it?
<Nymerea> /home/morgan/qt/openfoodfacts/app/qrcodereader.cpp:23: In file included from ../../openfoodfacts/app/qrcodereader.cpp:23:0:
<Nymerea> Oups
<mzanetti> :)
<Nymerea> I cannot compile it
<Nymerea> it doesn't find zbar.h into qrcodereader.cpp
<mzanetti> oh ok
<mzanetti> run this on your machine (not inside the chroot):
<Nymerea> on my machine (desktop) it's okay
<mzanetti> click-chroot-agent -r
<mzanetti> bzoltan_, hey, I remember this used to work... seems reliably broken now ^
<Nymerea> sorry mzanetti, i'm not very familiar with thoses command
<mzanetti> Nymerea, no problem, you shouldn't need this. I think it's a bug in the click tools
<Nymerea> Where i'm suppose to past it ?
<mzanetti> on your desktop
<Nymerea> into "maintain" or into my console ?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> regular command line
<Nymerea> okay
<Nymerea> nothing happen
<mzanetti> it will cause QtCreator to "reload" the click chroots
<mzanetti> sor of
<mzanetti> sort of
<Nymerea> no message printed
<mzanetti> that's ok
<mzanetti> now it should work
<mzanetti> basically you need to run this every time you install something in the "maintain" console
<Nymerea> mzanetti, cool, you learn me ssomething
<Nymerea> now I have -ljpeg not found
<mzanetti> that's odd.. it should be preinstalled... check if you have libjpeg-dev:armhf in the chroot
<Nymerea> I have Aquaris E4.5 stable version
<Nymerea> mzanetti, you're right, library was missing
<mzanetti> Nymerea, when I say "chroot" I mean the "maintain" console
<mzanetti> not the device itself
<mzanetti> but ok :) seems you figured that :)
<mzanetti> is it working now?
<Nymerea> mzanetti, i'm trying
<Nymerea> i've some error (.desktop not found but that my problem)
<Nymerea> mzanetti, okay, it compile but I cannot lunch application
<mzanetti> what's the error?
<Nymerea> there is my error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/12123488/
<Nymerea> thaht odd
<mzanetti> I don't see a real error message in your paste
<Nymerea> thaht all I've in my .log
<Nymerea> that all the content I have in my .log*
<popey> does "sudo dmesg | grep DEN" show any apparmor denials for your app on the device?
<Nymerea> popey, mzanetti  I'm sorry to disturbing you ! My problem was in .desktop file (error from copy/past)
<popey> \o/
<Nymerea> Thank a million for your help
<popey> glad you found it
<mzanetti> nice
<Nymerea> Thank to you I will publish my application soon :)
<popey> Look forward to it
<Nymerea> And maybe a scope
<Nymerea> just
<Nymerea> I have to send an image to webservice
<Nymerea> but I cannot write an image
<Nymerea> they is any way to have write right into tmp dir ?
<dholbach> davidcalle, how are things going with the deployment?
<dholbach> davidcalle, the django upgrade is a small nightmare :)
<ogra_> heh... the new hotspot setup UI exposes a weird UITK bug
<ogra_> in the setup dialog the blue handle for text input is shown before the keyboard expands ... once it expands the dialog moves up but the handle stays wheer it is on screen
<ogra_> touching it makes it jump to the actual text input field
<popey> yeah, i took my screenshots carefully for that
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> do you knwo if it is reported already ?
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-19-120147.png vs http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-08-19-120201.png
<popey> no, I'll report it now.
<ogra_> ah, looks way better on krillin :)
<ogra_> on arale it actually covers the start of the cancel button
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder what that hangouts app is supposed to do
<popey> it doesnt work
<popey> just a webview thing
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats what i thought
<ogra_> weird to upload something like this
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i installed it and on arale i seem to even get the desktop UI
<popey> bug 1486529
<ubot5> bug 1486529 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Blue text input arrow in wrong place after UI moves" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486529
<ogra_> needs a looking glass shipped with it to actually be able to read any fonts
 * ogra_ confirms the bug
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471
<davidcalle> dholbach, black magic :)
<davmor2> popey: it might be where the initial text field was when the page opens and then it moves I've seen this else where but not been able to reproduce easily
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's not quite there yet - I think I spotted a bug - I'll let you know once it's done done
<dholbach> davidcalle, it'll require huge amounts of testing :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll have a try in a moment. Let's keep this branch until we have 1) mojo actually working 2) current stuff deployed to prod 3) sufficient testing of this branch on staging, what do you think?
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok - instructions updated - it works for me now
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes, that makes sense
<dholbach> davidcalle, it's just something I wanted to have a look at for a while now and it's not as hard as I thought it was
<dholbach> lunch time - see you in a bit
<popey> davmor2: this is nice and easily reproducible now :)
<davmor2> popey: I've seen it in rotation and there it is harder, it's like the two bit are completely different items the text input line is always correct but the tab can be anywhere :D
<mardy> dholbach: hi! Would it be possible to make the guides at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/ change depending on the framework being used?
<mardy> dholbach: I'm preparing a completely different API for Online Accounts, and it needs a new guide, but the new API will be available only with the frameworks 15.10 and later
<dholbach> mardy, sure - you could just add a disclaimer in the text above the new API that they're just available in >=15.10, right?
<mardy> dholbach: if there's no better way, I'll do that
<mardy> dholbach: also I think that these guides are quite hard to find
<dholbach> mardy, I'm not sure... which other way were you thinking of?
<dholbach> mardy, do you think they should be linked more prominently from elsewhere?
<mardy> dholbach: compare this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/ to this https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/
<mardy> dholbach: in the scopes page, you have links to the guides and tutorials
<mardy> dholbach: in the apps page, just the api reference
<mardy> dholbach: ah, ok, tutorials are in the qml or html sub pages (makes sense)
<mardy> dholbach: but the guides are not linked from there
<mardy> dholbach: do you prefer me to file a bug about this?
<dholbach> I'll file a bug, so we can list the subsequent articles a bit more explicitly
<mardy> dholbach: thanks!
<mardy> dholbach: and would it be possible for me to get edit access to the OA guides (both the old and the future one)?
<dholbach> mardy, absolutely - let me take care of it
<dholbach> mardy, filed bug 1486588
<ubot5> bug 1486588 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "List guides and tutorials more prominently on landing pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486588
<davidcalle> dholbach, this calls for a widget retrieving the two or three most recent published one :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, or we could re-use this style https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/
 * davidcalle tries something
<dholbach> woohoo
<davidcalle> dholbach, being logged out constantly is not helping. Anyway, my idea is to re-use the last row of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/ + call-to-action for all landing pages. This way we can list a few prominent doc. Does that make sense to you?
<dholbach> davidcalle, we should fix the log-out bug
<dholbach> I'll subscribe mhall and dpm to it and mark it critical
<dholbach> I hope it's fixed with the django+cms upgrade ;-)
<dholbach> ah hang on
<dholbach> it's landed in trunk already (https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/developer-ubuntu-com/cache-cooke-fix/+merge/259417)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I haven't had it at this frequency in a long time, yes, hopefully :)
<dholbach> so another fix we'll get with the next deployment
<davidcalle> dholbach, I believe it's already deployed
<davidcalle> dholbach, since r119 was for a crash fix on some pages and was very urgent
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> maybe you can follow up on the bug and say that it's not fixed yet?
<davidcalle> dholbach, let me check if it has actually landed or if we are still relying on some workaround... We should have a way to check the deployed version in the admin or on an about page for the site itself (bonus points for an about page with a link to lp and some guidance on how to hack on it :) ).
<dholbach> bug 1486603 and bug 1486602
<ubot5> bug 1486603 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Link to LP project and explain how to hack on lp:developer-ubuntu-com" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486603
<ubot5> bug 1486602 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Show which version of lp:developer-ubuntu-com is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486602
<dholbach> for 1486602 there should be code in the LTP
<davidcalle> dholbach, LTP?
<dholbach> loco team portal, sorry
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh right :)
<ogra_> phew ... not printer port
<davidcalle> :D
<mcphail> Is there an API by which a plain-C app could trigger a notification on the phone?
<mcphail> Presumably there is a way to tickle dbus to do this, but I don't think I can poke dbus from a confined app, can I?
<didrocks> zsombi: hey! I was talking with kenvandine and it seems to him that bug #1485222 would be a sdk bug rather than a contenthub one
<ubot5> bug 1485222 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Using ContentStore disables silently any StateSaver capability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485222
<kenvandine> zsombi, remember there are some cases when there is a pending transfer that it doesn't restore from the statesaver
<didrocks> this happens without initiating any transfer though, so I wonder if something is triggering this in the ContentStore init
<kenvandine> zsombi, in this case it seems to be disabled even without a transfer, just by instantiating a ContentStore
<didrocks> yep
<mcphail> ogra_: can you give me a link to your blog post about packaging node.js packages?
<popey> https://ograblog.wordpress.com/2015/02/21/meet-node-snapper-a-helper-to-easily-create-snap-packages-of-your-node-js-projects/
<popey> ?
<mcphail> popey: cheers!
<mcphail> popey: argh - snappy. Thought it was click :(
<mcphail> Would I be right in thinking a C++ app compiled in a wily chroot would be unlikely to run on vivid?
<Vostro162> hi guys
<popey> mcphail: not sure actually, not tried that
<Vostro162> hi have a qml question
<mcphail> popey: compilation has just hung, anyway, so I'll never know :(
<march08> Hi guys, just came to spam a little. I have made Ubuntu 16.04 Stupendously Hot Charmander concept < http://on.be.net/1LiWdYl > and I would like to know your thoughts. If you like it, you can click appreciate on the behance page. To be fair and honest, your thumb ups will help me too! Any comments are welcome! Thank you and sorry for bothering :( :)
<mcphail> eh?
<mcphail> ogra_: can I ask, when you get a chance, if you can give me some pointers about how to package a node.js app in a .click for the phone? I've built a quasselcore package and want to add in https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver to make a persistent IRC client with a web interface
<mcphail> ogra_: I won't get a chance to work on it until Monday, probably, but I don't know much about node.js and packaging it and would appreciate any pointers as to what to put in and leave out
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-20
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, from your comment on bug #1485222, do I understand you are looking into it?
<ubot5> bug 1485222 in content-hub (Ubuntu) "Using ContentStore disables silently any StateSaver capability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485222
<zsombi> didrocks: no, I don't...
<didrocks> zsombi: who should I talk to to get it on some UI toolkit list? I think this is part of the bugs that would be nice to get fixed for our developers
<didrocks> or then, we can't have StateSaver
<didrocks> and I guess I quite spent some time to localized where the issue is with a simple reproducer
<didrocks> (like tracking down to ContentStore already took quite some time in my large application when things started to not work anymore)
<zsombi> didrocks: I know, what I don't get how ContentStore can disable StateSaver...
<zsombi> didrocks: if a simple ContentStore disables StateSaver, then perhabs that should be checked fiorst...
<zsombi> didrocks: all StateSaver does is to hook to SIGINT and SIGTERM signals to get notified when the app is killed/stopped, not more
<zsombi> didrocks: and then, if there're states saved, it will restore them one by one as they come alive
<zsombi> didrocks: there is a piece of code to which kenvandine might refer, which arises when an app is launched thru ContentHub, which delays state restoration till the URI is handled, but that piece of code is not in the toolkit, so these two components have nothing in common really
<didrocks> zsombi: sorry, at debconf and the network dropped. Last sentences I got were:
<didrocks> 10:25:01     zsombi | didrocks: I know, what I don't get how ContentStore can disable StateSaver...                                                  │
<didrocks> 10:25:28   didrocks | I don't know either, didn't write that code, however, I do know it's easy to reproduce                                         │
<zsombi> [11:25:35] <zsombi> didrocks: if a simple ContentStore disables StateSaver, then perhabs that should be checked fiorst...
<zsombi> [11:26:19] <zsombi> didrocks: all StateSaver does is to hook to SIGINT and SIGTERM signals to get notified when the app is killed/stopped, not more
<zsombi> [11:26:53] <zsombi> didrocks: and then, if there're states saved, it will restore them one by one as they come alive
<zsombi> [11:28:30] <zsombi> didrocks: there is a piece of code to which kenvandine might refer, which arises when an app is launched thru ContentHub, which delays state restoration till the URI is handled, but that piece of code is not in the toolkit, so these two components have nothing in common really
<didrocks> zsombi: ok, so i guess it's back on ken's plate?
<zsombi> didrocks: so far, yes
<didrocks> ok, commenting and playing the ping pong ball then…
<zsombi> didrocks: and we will only deal with it if it is OTA bug, convergence is on our sholder
<didrocks> zsombi: I kind of get those, just sad that there are already way too many ways to break our toolkits, so before getting more features, would be nice to have a working SDK for devs
<didrocks> but I understand, priorities and so on, so having to leave with the bunch of workarounds I've done
<didrocks> (however, this one is the only one without any workaround, that's why I worry about it a little bit more)
<zsombi> didrocks: I know, but itás not my call... if it would be me, I'd rather spend 3-4 months to fix everything and only then to introduce new features...
<didrocks> zsombi: yep, I'll raise this anyway once I'll start publishing my apps to management, we'll see if that will enable some people to have some time to fix those issues, changing prioties, hopefully :)
<zsombi> didrocks: what comes to StateSaver, it's me :(
<karni> ralsina: if I register the second user for push, I'm at the dead end -- when the second user is logged out, I 1) can't call unregister passing the token, because that would unregister both users 2) can't not call unregister, because after logging out user #2, the phone would still receive notifications for both.
<karni> shoot, wrong chan, he's not here
<mcphail> I'm keen to package a node.js app (https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver) for the phone. But I don't know much about node, and I'm not sure how best to package it. I think it needs a newer version of node than the one in the repos. Can anyone give me any pointers as to what to do?
<popey> mcphail: i use node from a ppa... one mo
<ogra_> mcphail, i have only created snappy nodejs packages yet ... and all of them were using node as a webserver
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/ubuntu/node.js
<mcphail> ogra_: yes, this would be a webserver too
<mcphail> popey: cheers!
<ogra_> to just get the nodejs binary and npm modules installed you can use my node-snapper script
<popey> doesnt look like he's updated it recently
<ogra_> it creates two tarballs with all the binary bits needed ... one per arch for armhf and i386
<mcphail> ogra_: I tried your script, but it just hung when building the modules. Don't know if it is a wily problem?
<ogra_> could be
<ogra_> i only use it on trusty .. but have seen people use it on vivid too
<mcphail> ogra_: also wondered if C++ binaried built on wily would work in vivid due to the c++ ABI changes
<ogra_> most likely not
<mcphail> ogra_: your script builds in a wily chroot
<ogra_> oh, that would need some fixes then
<ogra_> namely you would need to convince it to download a different ubuntu-core tarball for the chroot
<ogra_> (just hardcode it in the wget command in the script)
<mcphail> ogra_: I'll give that a try
<davidcalle> dholbach, do you remember if we had, on the old API website, a QML api for thumbnails
<renatu> liuxg, hi
<liuxg> renatu, hi
<renatu> liuxg, nik90 help to create some extra components that can be easily shared btw apps
<liuxg> renatu, if you have any resources on how to make use of the contact APIs, it is fine to me.
<liuxg> renatu, nik90, that sounds great, I think it is normal to have the component to import contacts from other apps. a developer does not need to re-invent the wheel every time if there is a component there.
<liuxg> nik90, ping
<renatu> liuxg, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/trunk/files/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/
<renatu> this are the components that messaging and dialer app uses
<liuxg> renatu, it is really a lot of stuff. does it mean every app needs to do the same thing?
<liuxg> renatu, there should be some images, right? is it possible to have a component for it so that a developer to make use of it directly without involving too much into it?
<renatu> linuxg, I am in a meeting right, I will be back to you as soon as I finish it
<renatu> sorry
<liuxg> renatu, it is OK. Many thanks for your answering!
<dholbach> davidcalle, no idea
<balloons> ahayzen, what's happening? :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, see in -ci-eng, a calendar job has been stuck for 5 days http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<ahayzen> balloons, preventing any further landings/jobs :-/
<balloons> ahayzen, yikes!
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<balloons> ahayzen, I killed it
<balloons> how on earth did that happen.
<popey> #blameballoons
<ahayzen> thanks, let see what happens now
<popey> btw the owner of blamepopey.com updated the kernel version
<balloons> ahayzen, I see the issue
<nik90> ooh yes they did...kernel 4.1
<balloons> yikes, I'm running kernel 4.1!
 * balloons closes page
<ahayzen> you got popey_exploit-0.3-alpha? :-)
<popey> hah
<nik90> when do we expect popey_exploit-beta or v1.0?
<ahayzen> i want a stable exploit!
<nik90> exactly! We dont run alpha s/software/exploits
<balloons> true.. I'm safe, it's only a broken alpgha
<nik90> ahayzen: I will run your latest changes to the content export MP tonight and comment again. Mostly it looks good. I suppose once victor does the code review it can go in.
<nik90> ahayzen: correct me if I am wrong, but you guys are waiting on the listitem fixes to land in OTA-6 before you push out a new music app update?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah we're waiting mainly for review from victor, but it would be nice to have the clock side MP'd as well so we can test it end-to-end before landing both
<nik90> ahayzen: clock app MP is mostly rdy btw..https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/custom-alarm-sound/+merge/268499
<nik90> ahayzen: I was about to ask for testing help during clock app's meeting today
<ahayzen> nik90, we are waiting for the ota6 landing before we land the MP for the listitems... we will push trunk to the store when we feel it is worth it (which the content-hub on its own could be enough :-) )
<nik90> ahayzen: sweet. Ideally it would be nice if we can release both apps together. Pushing clock app without music update makes the custom-sound feature useless
<nik90> ;)
<ahayzen> exactly
<nik90> ahayzen: I'll keep you updated on that front.
<ahayzen> thanks
<ahayzen> balloons, if jenkins has run out of space i assume all the other jobs are gonna be stuck as well? And will need to be restarted once there is space?
<balloons> I just killed the other jobs as well
<ahayzen> thanks
<balloons> it's pretty toasted. We'll need someone to free some space
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
<bladernr_> Can someone tell me if there is a way in debian packaging to install a suggests via a separate PPA?  for example, if I have package foo, and it suggests package bar, but package bar is only available via the bar-dev/bar-tools ppa, can I specify in the packaing for foo to use that PPA or do I still need to manually (outside the package) add the PPA first
<balloons> bladernr_, indeed apt only knows about what's in it's sources list
<bladernr_> balloons: ok... damn I was hoping to be all superpowered and stuff... heh. thanks! (I really didn't think it would work, but the intricacies of debian packaging are like magic to me)
<balloons> bladernr_, yea it's fun because the package gives a dependency name, but doesn't require you to install it from any specific location :-)
<popey> ogra_: was it you looking at kodi in a snap>?
<ogra_> popey, yeah, a few times already ... trying different approaches
<popey> be nice if we had a few extra brain cells on that
<ogra_> but it is more work than fun to get all the deps built first :/
<ogra_> before you can even start on kodi itself
<popey> can you not just yoink them from the repo?
<popey> or do they all need special rebuilds for new sdl2 etc?
<ogra_> which repo ? the PPA doesnt have any arm builds
<popey> vivid does
<ogra_> you ean in the archive ?
<ogra_> *mean
<popey> yes
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> i always tries the upstream PPA
<ogra_> *tried
 * ogra_ slaps forehead 
<ogra_> i didnt even know it was in the repo
<popey> well, I'm on about deps
<popey> not kodi itself
<ogra_> (i think it was ripped out in wily though ... )
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> there are many packages not in the repo i think
<ogra_> root@localhost:/# apt-cache policy kodi |grep armhf
<ogra_>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ wily/universe armhf Packages
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> i'll probably play with it again on the weekend
<ogra_> for snappy i'd actually like it to be built with direct GLES support ...
<ogra_> then you neither need Xorg nor Mir
<mcphail> ogra_: what about ripping the build from the raspberry pi?
<mcphail> ogra_: it was raspbmc, but is called something else now
<ogra_> morphis, not sure, is there a non-raspbian build ?
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> mcphail,
<mcphail> ogra_: the raspbmc one was based on raspian, but there is also openelec
<ahayzen> nik90, appear to have busted clock on my device, how do you normally build it? I tried click-buddy but that tried to build an amd64 version, then I tried doing "Install application on device" via QtC but that seems to have broken it :-/
<nik90> ahayzen: I don't usually do it via console..can I instead send you a click package ;) ?
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah if you want :-) but how do you usually make the click ?
<nik90> ahayzen: I usually set the device to phone in qtc, and then through the menus tell it create a click package
<ahayzen> i'll try that..
<nik90> usually when I run clock through qtc on device, it creates a armhf click in the builddir
<ahayzen> but that should be no different to install app on device via QtC surely :-/
<nik90> indeed
<nik90> it shouldn't be
<nik90> wait which version did you try installing?
 * ahayzen tries run on device first
<ahayzen> lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/custom-alarm-sound -> rc-proposed mako
<nik90> I broke the clock app in the MP I gave you few minutes back...which I just fixed now
<nik90> try pulling again now
<ahayzen> oh!
<nik90> the last revision should rev 357
<nik90> sry
<nik90> wrong format in the .json file
<ahayzen> #blamenik
<nik90> ahayzen: no no you're not starting any meme similar to #blamepopey or #blameballoons :P
<ahayzen> you don't have a website yet no ;-)
<nik90> ahayzen: if everything goes well, we will have this feature merged tomorrow. And then wait for translations for another few days.
<nik90> During the meeting, we were planning for an update hopefully next week sometime
<ahayzen> hehe i'm just waiting on victor :-) as you have an MP then i should be able to poke him with something to test end-to-end
<ahayzen> and our meeting is tomorrow so can raise it then
<nik90> ok
<nik90> I wish the file manager was also a valid music source
<ahayzen> nik90, it appeared as one for me from the hub-importer?
<nik90> it shows up in the peer picker page but doesn't actually work properly.
<ahayzen> ah
<nik90> as in I cannot see any music files to pick from
<ahayzen> file manager is strange though as IIRC it still tries to open music files under ~/Music via content-hub instead of urlhandler
<nik90> oh
<ahayzen> which causes duplicate tracks :-)
 * nik90 checks if filemanager has any code contributions
<ahayzen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1413821
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1413821 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Music files are imported into the Music app, rather than simply opened" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> as i said in comment #7 anything in /home/*/Music or /media/*/*/Music can just be opened via urlhandler
<nik90> hmm strange I see 7 MP top-approved to land..but no jenkins activity in them. strange
 * nik90 looks at the bug report now
<ahayzen> nik90, maybe due to the jenkins chaos earlier
<ahayzen> (it ran out of disk space)
<nik90> ahayzen: no its blocked since beginning of august
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> nik90, i did add custom sound..selected a track...then it went back to the list but suru arpeggio is still checked and i can't see my track?
<nik90> ahayzen: the custom sounds are added right at the top, just below the "Add custom sound" button
<nik90> if it didnt add it, you might have to reboot
<ahayzen> "Alarm Clock" is the frist
<ahayzen> i see this in the log as well.. qml: [LOG] Final Custom Alarm Sound URL: file:///home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.clock/07 - Part II.flac
<ahayzen> but i'll try restarting just to be sure :-)
<nik90> no dont
<ahayzen> hah
<nik90> it only shows .mp3 and .ogg files
<ahayzen> ugh
<ahayzen> y u no flac?
<nik90> I wasn't sure of how to include all music formats
<ahayzen> can you not import them to their own folder and then just list all of them? as if they came via content-hub they at least should have been music
<ahayzen> or you could just attempt to play/pre-roll each track ?
<ahayzen> or you could lookup what formats the phone supports...
<nik90> I was thinking of doing that, but not sure if contenthub move() function created a folder on the fly if it doesnt exist
 * nik90 tries that now
<ahayzen> i think it does
<ahayzen> as we dump it in ~/Music/Imported/yyyy/MM/dd/hhmmss when we import
<nik90> oh nice...I think I just need to change in one place and then test
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> have like a custom-tones folder or something :-)
<nik90> yup exactly
 * ahayzen wonders how file manager determines what is 'music'
<nik90> ahayzen: btw why was "suru arpeggio" checked for you by default? We changed the default alarm tone to "Alarm clock"
<nik90> a couple of commits ago in trunk
<ahayzen> probably because i have suru arpeggio normally? idk
<ahayzen> oh
<ahayzen> i edited an existing alarm :-)
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/qml/content-hub/contenttyperesolver.js#L33 file managers 'solution'
<nik90> oh my
<nik90> btw in your testing, does the music-app stay in the unity8 spread despite choosing the sound?
<nik90> content-hub or unity8 bug?
<ahayzen> nik90, sometimes yes, but that is a shell bug i've been told
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, if you try to go to it you can see it has actually be quit'd
<ahayzen> just the surface is still being shown in the spread for some reason
<ahayzen> Ken seemed to know about it already
<nik90> yeah its blurred out and stuff
<ahayzen> yeah
<ahayzen> nik90, i like the changes to the app against whats in the store btw :-)
<nik90> :-)
<nik90> Hopefully we continue that trend
<ahayzen> are you going to allow swiping left/right on the start page to switch between the sections ?
<nik90> ahayzen: yes, we had to disable it in the very last minute since it is conflicting with the list item swipe-delete gesture and we couldnt fix it properly
<ahayzen> oh for the laps ?
<nik90> and the world city listitems
<nik90> yes
<ahayzen> do you think the bottom edge on the stopwatch page should show the laps ?
<nik90> I tried a couple of ideas by mzanetti which included placing a mouse area below , but that only works partially
<ahayzen> as its difficult to read the laps in such a small view when you have loads
<nik90> well we were thinking of using the bottom edge to allow users to save laps permanently...for use cases like comparing lap times later at any point of time with your past records
<ahayzen> that'd be cool
<nik90> this is the first implementation of the stopwatch feature. Expect some more design refreshes coming up for clock app.
<ahayzen> coolio :-)
<ahayzen> nik90, let me know when the custom sound one is ready to rock for testing again :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: will do. I just noticed the logs saying that it transfered the sound to com.ubuntu.clock/CustomSounds/...*.mp3 etc..but I dont see it in the UI..investigating now
<nik90> will ping you
<ahayzen> thanks
<nik90> ahayzen: go ahead pull. I also fixed music names not eliding as well.
<nik90> and all formats supported
<ahayzen> nik90, thanks :-)
<nik90> well thnks for raising the issue. Would hate to hear users report it after the store update
<ahayzen> yeah hehe
<ahayzen> nik90, i have "clock-app@30" and "ubuntu-clock-app" now in my list?
<nik90> eh?
<nik90> in the alarm sound list?
<ahayzen> yup at the top
<nik90> wat..that's crazy..it should show the contents of .com.ubuntu.clock/CustomSounds
<nik90> which is empty
<ahayzen> what happens if that folder doesn't exist as in my case?
<ahayzen> does it then drop back to "."
<nik90> checking now
<ahayzen> which would be where the app is running?
<ahayzen> hence the icon appearing
<nik90> god damn QML FolderListModel if that be true
 * ahayzen shakes fist
 * nik90 wonders how to fix this..
<nik90> I could add a custom c++ function which checks the existence of the directory first
<ahayzen> could just ensure its created on startup i guess?
<ahayzen> is there no error from the FolderListModel?
<ahayzen> i can't see anything in the docs
<nik90> well the folder property is by default a invalid url
<ahayzen> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/3.5./share/qml/alarm/AlarmSound.qml:92:17: Unable to assign [undefined] to QObject*
 * ahayzen checks what that is
<nik90> that is the contenthub activeTransfer
<nik90> line92
<ahayzen> ah yes have the code infront of me now :-)
<nik90> ok I can fix it easily. GIve me another 5 mins
<ahayzen> surely if the folder doesn't exist it should really error or just return nothing?
<nik90> exactly, that's what I assumed as well
<nik90> crazy QT :P
<ahayzen> i would have as well
<ahayzen> it is under Qt.labs i suppose ;-)
<nik90> haha yes I suppose
<nik90> stop making sense ahayzen and just complain alongside pls :P
<ahayzen> we should raise something upstream :-)
<nik90> ahayzen: fixed and pushed.
<ahayzen> \o/
 * ahayzen pulls
<nik90> folder will be created on app startup if it does not exist
<ahayzen> and if a dev deletes the folder with the app running its their own fault for being silly? ;-)
<nik90> lol yes...
<nik90> I mean I could have added that check in the EditAlarmPage, but was afraid of a race issue between the folderlistmodel and the folder creation
<ahayzen> yeah that'd be the other option, unless you could refresh it, but then you could get a flicker
<ahayzen> this is probably simplest for now
<nik90> yeah
<ahayzen> so they have disappeared, now time to import :-)
 * nik90 crosses his fingers, hoping for the best
<ahayzen> nik90, ok they import, but how do you stop them from playing?
<nik90> you cant, unless you change the selection or go back to the previous page
<ahayzen> or have i now got to listen to 6mins of paramore? ;-)
<ahayzen> ah
<nik90> that wasn't a design issue up until now since default tones were small
<ahayzen> so the settings has a "stop playing" button that is always visible
<nik90> I will check with design
<ahayzen> or why not just clicking on the same listitem to toggle play/pause ?
<ahayzen> (like we do in the queue)
<nik90> hmm true that's actually a good idea
<ahayzen> nik90, ok so the first time i couldn't save the alarm for some reason, but then i went back and set the alarm again for 1min time and it worked \o/
<nik90> logs indicate anything as to why you couldnt save?
<ahayzen> don't think so
<nik90> I hate that the sdk warnings about some background color of ubuntu shape are filling my logs uselessly.
<nik90> hopefully when we switch to 1.3, they will all go away..
<ahayzen> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.clock/3.5./share/qml/alarm/EditAlarmPage.qml:103: TypeError: Type error
<ahayzen> lots of those possible around the time
<nik90> hmm that's about the alarm label assignment
<nik90> its a harmless simple assignment
<nik90> not sure
<ahayzen> yeah can't see anything obvious
<nik90> was that a one-time issue or does it happen on every new alarm creation?
<ahayzen> could have just been media-hub locking up or somethign with me playing many many tracks :-)
<ahayzen> i was editing an existing alarm..
<nik90> hmm ok
<ahayzen> it looked more platformy as the button didn't even animate onpress
<ahayzen> maybe the header was thinking the view was scrolling or something as i've noticed it then dims the header actions
<ahayzen> not been able to reproduce as of yet
<nik90> oh we don't touch the header button state at all in the main edit alarm page. We only do it in the child pages.
<nik90> ok
<ahayzen> anyway this is looking sweet :-)
 * ahayzen wonders when system-settings can add the same support :-)
<nik90> I am testing your idea atm..was only a few additonal lines of code
 * nik90 hopes as well
<ahayzen> nik90, does the swipe delete work? or like incredibly hard to hit on mako ?!
<ahayzen> ah got it!
<nik90> ahayzen: thank you! Finally someone is able to confirm that issue.
<nik90> ahayzen: apparently it is fine in the BQ images
<nik90> http://pad.lv/1486008
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1486008 in Ubuntu UX "leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ahayzen> hahaha hmmm are they using the new clock/{app} with the new listitems those?
<ahayzen> *though
<nik90> they are using the new 15.04 SDK list items
<ahayzen> as music is easy to hit, but thats because it is using the old listitems until we land it
<nik90> the old renatu's listitems have larger widths, it could be because of that
<ahayzen> i mean the folks testing on the bq are using the new listitems right ?
<nik90> ahayzen: well they are...but the sdk folks fixed a bug I reported about the width only a few images ago in rc-proposed :P
<nik90> that's when the problem started for me on mako
<ahayzen> haha ugh so more reasons not to land the new listitems :'(
<ahayzen> i'll check our listitem branch and if that is affected confirm the bug
<nik90> well alan confirmed that it isn't an issue on his bq running rc-proposed
<nik90> so yeah
<ahayzen> ..and add as a blocker :-/
<nik90> its too late for clock app to revert since we did so much changes after merging that to trunk :/
<ahayzen> :/
<ahayzen> nik90, yup affects music as well FFS :'(
<nik90> :/
 * ahayzen wonders how a screenshot would help
<nik90> maybe they think visually it is small to press I suppose...no idea
<nik90> I am going to add the screenshot and add a comment.
<nik90> just confirm it on your end
<ahayzen> i have and added to the #blocked list on our MP
<ahayzen> nik90, were you going to make that other change to toggle the playing state by tapping in the same MP or another? As i was going to pass it for the functional part of the review
<nik90> I was thinking of adding it in this MP, but my mind is too tired atm..will do it tomorrow morning.
<ahayzen> okies, i'll approve for now so i don't forget
<nik90> cool, thnx
<nik90> I'm going 2 sleep now. Gnite \o
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-21
<davidcalle> Morning all
<robin-hero> hi all! I'm trying to build ubuntu clock app from bzr. But got this error: "/ubuntu-clock-app/app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml:20 module "DateTime" is not installed"
<robin-hero> Which package I need to install?
<Mirv> how do I list available click chroots from command line?
<Mirv> is it supposed to be done just via schroot -l ?
<popey> with sudo, yes
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12139782/
<Mirv> thank you, right. it's a bit confusing there's click chroot create / destroy but no list
<karni> anyone seen dpm recently? trying to get a hold of him :)
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, I would really appreciate if you talk with kenvandine and can coordinate between people who wrote that code for bug #1485222. I don't think I can add any value to the discussion other than ping-ponging on that bug as I already gave a simple reproducer.
<ubot5> bug 1485222 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using ContentStore disables silently any StateSaver capability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485222
<zsombi> didrocks: well, I wrote the code...
<didrocks> I'm happy to create the simple qml file which is failing if needed, it's only taking a minute for it (as per my instructions)
<zsombi> didrocks: I am surprised that it only appeared now...
<didrocks> zsombi: I can't tell you if that worked on vivid though, I didn't use the ContentStore back then
<zsombi> didrocks: if the ContentStore alters APP_ID or application name in some way, then StateSaver will be screwed, it won;t find the state database anymore
<zsombi> didrocks: but as said, unless it is getting priority for OTA, I cannot do much
<didrocks> do we have a process for that, is that pinging Pat basically?
<didrocks> so, it does mean that any bug opened and not getting management priority for the sdk are never going to be fixed?
<zsombi> didrocks: also, but i also means that the bug is critical, meaning it blocks core apps from being released etc
<zsombi> didrocks: dude, noone said that, it's just not righ tnow
<popey> karni: he's on vacation this week and next, can I help?
<didrocks> I'll then try to get it in the list, the other 30 bugs I opened were workaroundable at least, (even if not elegant), that one can't though, and it seems it's a pretty basic developer case
<karni> popey: I think it can wait. But have you perhaps seen any app that allows interface language switching (other than via global phone setting)? I know how to add that, but I'm not sure how well it could fit with our i18n.tr / gettext story.
<popey> karni: i haven't seen such an app
<karni> popey: okay, no prob :) cheers
<Mirv> so I'm getting stage=setup-start error every time I use the armhf in Qt Creator, and the schroot command there fails in mounting..
<Mirv> on this new machine I don't have the ecryptfs anymore, but I guess the mounts part is still somehow broken
<t1mp> zsombi: I cannot override Item's visible, so we need another property for Header.visible
<t1mp> I had "opened" for the toolbar before, but it doesn't seem like the perfect property name
<t1mp> for now I'll go with readonly property opened, and functions open() and close()
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> or readonly property hidden, and functions show() and hide()
<zsombi> t1mp: exposed?
<t1mp> zsombi: maybe "hidden" is not so bad. Basically the Header Item is visible, but you cannot see it because it hide off the edge of the screen ;)
<t1mp> so there is a header but you don't see it
<zsombi> t1mp: that's opposite of visible, so not good
<t1mp> unless you scroll or call show()
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah, kind of the opposite.. maybe not 100% the opposite
<t1mp> zsombi: you are visible but you can still hide ;)
<zsombi> t1mp: uhm.. yoiu can be visible but hidden?
<zsombi> t1mp: well, visible and not exposed... almost the same
<zsombi> t1mp: flippedIn
<t1mp> zsombi: I could use visible: header.y + header.height > 0
<t1mp> zsombi: but I cannot make that property readonly
<zsombi> t1mp: you cannot even override, it's final, ain't it?
<t1mp> yes
<t1mp> so developers can say visible = false and the header disappears, without the animation
<zsombi> t1mp: so you can only override it in cpp
<t1mp> even if I can override, it is probably confusing to do so
<t1mp> because the visible acts different from the visible of other Items then
<zsombi> t1mp: not really, because you'll document the property in the component, and will be RO
<t1mp> I wonder whether you ever want to set Item's visible on Header
<t1mp> so if the Header is part of a Page that is made not visible, qt changes the Header.visible to false as well
<t1mp> zsombi: header.visible would basically mean header.y + header.height > 0
<t1mp> I'm thinking if there are cases where you want to use header.visible instead of header.height
<zsombi> t1mp: so you don't want to go for cpp
<t1mp> zsombi: no, not for now. Needs to be done next week ;) maybe later for performance, but I still think we should not override the visible property
<zsombi> t1mp: the problem with overriding visible is that you won't be able to keep the prev visible with the new one...
<zsombi> t1mp: but hidden is not really a good name
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> zsombi: this seems to work fine actually --- visible: header.y + header.height > 0
<t1mp> zsombi: so I can access the visible property if I need it
<t1mp> and I use show() and hide() to animate the header in and out
<t1mp> I'm not sure if the binding breaks when Header.parent.visible is set to false and then true again
<zsombi> t1mp: so idf someone changes visible, you'll get the header in/out?
<t1mp> zsombi: no, it is just the Item.visible, so no animation
<t1mp> they must use show() and hide()
<zsombi> t1mp: what binding? on the property not, as the paret change is controlled under the hood
<t1mp> zsombi: if item.parent.visible is set to false, item.visible also becomes false
<zsombi> t1mp: the problem is that if parent is hidden, and the header visible evaluates to true, teh Header will be shown/rendered
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, it does, but that happens under the hood not thru setVisible() calls
<t1mp> zsombi: hiding the parent will override the header.visible
<zsombi> t1mp: check the source code, you'll see no setVisible() on child items when you set the poroperty
<zsombi> t1mp: so child item bindings on visible won't get broken
<t1mp> zsombi: ok, so then using Item.visible in Header would work fine as long as apps don't set Header.visible
<zsombi> yep
<zsombi> t1mp: but
<zsombi> with visible you could change the shown/hidden animations without calling show() hide()
<zsombi> t1mp: is there a use case when you need funcs to show/hide?
<t1mp> zsombi: let's call Item.visible ivis and Header.visible hvis for now
<t1mp> zsombi: you mean if I really need the function instead of setting hvis?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes
<t1mp> no, but using the functions and treating hvis as readonly avoid some issues with the binding
<zsombi> t1mp: what issues?
<t1mp> because setting hvis must show/hide the header, and scrolling a flickable may change the value of hvis again
<zsombi> t1mp: and?
<zsombi> t1mp: aaah, I remember now
<zsombi> t1mp: when Header is hidden intentionally, scrolling should not bring it back
<t1mp> zsombi: depends on header.locked
<t1mp> internally I need the show() and hide() functions for sure
<zsombi> t1mp: I'd rather use property than functions :(
<t1mp> when you are scrolling and release the flickable when the header is half-shown,
<t1mp> I need to call show() or hide() depending on the position of the header
<t1mp> setting hvis won't help, because its value might not even change
<t1mp> hvis would be true if only part of the header is visible
<t1mp> but show() always opens the header completely. And hide() hides it completely
<t1mp> ivis always must be true except if the header is completely hidden
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, I remembered it
<t1mp> we also have header.enabled == false when the header is not fully opened
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> I was thinking to use header.enabled = false to also hide the header, but maybe you don't want that as an app developer
<t1mp> ok let's not mix the visibility with enabled
<zsombi> t1mp: and even that is controlled under the hood by parent being disabled :)
<t1mp> Header.active?
<t1mp> header.active = false would animate the header out
<t1mp> not super obvious
<t1mp> Header.on
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: oppinnion pls> should we have multiple ActionContexts active the same time or not
<t1mp> dialogs have open() and close() functions
<t1mp> zsombi: yes
<t1mp> I didn't check how you are doing ActionContexts, but could a Page have an ActionContext?
<zsombi> t1mp: kalikiana: AdaptivePageLayout can have multiple pages open, so in that sense we should... unless AdaptivePage layout IS keeping the ActionContext and not the Pages....
<t1mp> then if you have multiple pages open (AdaptivePageLayout), you want all of those ActionContexts active
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, that's the way it is now
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah you could have one ActionContexts that contains the actions of all the pages, but that will get complicated
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, it will
<t1mp> when we had the unity action contexts, there was a global ActionContexts in the MainView, and local ActionContexts from the Pages
<t1mp> the global one was always active, and the local ones depending on the active page
<zsombi> t1mp: anyways, Actions get registered into the closest ActionContext found in th ehierarchy
<zsombi> t1mp: we have 3 now :)
<t1mp> 3?
<t1mp> a global one and two pages?
<zsombi> t1mp: we have sharedContext as well, which is always inactive
<zsombi> t1mp: global, shared and local ones
<t1mp> zsombi: I think the ActionContext will be easiest to use if multiple can be active at the same time
<zsombi> t1mp: so all Action items you declare in MainView not under an ActionManager for instance will end up in sharedContext
<zsombi> t1mp: we have the Dialog problem
<t1mp> why is sharedContext not active?
<t1mp> so in the Dialog you want only the Dialog's ActionContext active..
<zsombi> t1mp: because the actions in that context can be triggered only if they are used in active contexts
<zsombi> t1mp: let's get back to shared a bit
<zsombi> t1mp: so, you don't want an action in shared pool to get triggered no matter if those are used or not
<t1mp> ahh, all actions are automatically added to a Context?
<zsombi> t1mp: at least that's how I thought....
<zsombi> t1mp: we can get rid of the shared pool
<zsombi> t1mp: each action keeps track of the contexts it was added
<t1mp> I was thinking you have to put them in an ActionContext explicitly
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> instead of the sharedContext you could have the action by default in no context?
<zsombi> t1mp: no, otherwise we'd have a pile of apps not working at all when we introduce this
<t1mp> right
<zsombi> t1mp: so I have to find a context for them
<zsombi> but
<zsombi> if I don't put the action anywhere, that may actually work
 * zsombi thinks why it introduced shared context
<zsombi> t1mp: basically having no context or being in shared is the same
<t1mp> yeah
<zsombi> t1mp: but a bit simplier codewise
<t1mp> maybe there was a sharedContext for listing them all in HUD
<t1mp> I haven't seen the code, but probably I would prefer no context over a disabled sharedContext that is not used
<zsombi> t1mp: fair enough!!!
 * zsombi noted
<zsombi> t1mp: so, if an action is not registered in any context, it cannot be triggered
<zsombi> t1mp: trigger() wont emit the signal
<zsombi> neither shortcuts, hotkeys are going to work
<zsombi> t1mp: but the action is still enabled
<zsombi> t1mp: now, the wiestion is whether should it be enabled at all....
<zsombi> question
<zsombi> t1mp: and there I am too, handling enabled under the hood...
<zsombi> t1mp: so I need oppinion on that
<kalikiana> zsombi: let's count, 1 context per visible page in each column, 1+ global context(s), 1 component-specific context(s), popover open that's not modal, makes 5 seems like a good average number
<zsombi> kalikiana: you can have 2 pages active
<zsombi> or even more
<kalikiana> zsombi: see my calculation :-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes
<zsombi> kalikiana: all active
<zsombi> kalikiana: then comes the Dialog
<zsombi> t1mp: ^
<zsombi> kalikiana: t1mp: I have the "overlay" property for that
<kalikiana> zsombi: the Dialog will disable all contexts, though
<zsombi> there cannot be more than one overlay active at a time
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, that's what overlay is doing
<kalikiana> zsombi: so "overlay" is looked up in the hierarchy of parents?
<zsombi> kalikiana: the Action's isActive() checks whether there is an active overlay set, if yes, and the action does not belong to it, it won't trigger
<kalikiana> zsombi: looking at the branch I don't see how a Dialog with multiple context would work at all
<zsombi> kalikiana: right now I'm not looking up in the hierarchy, but that may make sense...
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, the Dialog's overlay basically disables all its child contexts too... so this needs more love
<zsombi> kalikiana: perhaps a lookup in the hierarchy would be needed each time the action is activated
<kalikiana> zsombi: I would expect that it acts more like a container. if Dialog is visible all of the contexts inside it are enabled, but nothing else
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, but somehow the other containers should be disabled in Dialog case
 * zsombi thinks he will restart the work on this
<kalikiana> zsombi: might make sense to figure out at the same time as what happens to Action's declared with no explicit ActionContext
<zsombi> kalikiana: see above discussion with t1mp
<zsombi> kalikiana: so far it works the way that Action detects the actionContext property and if found, registers itself in that context
<zsombi> kalikiana: if none found, it registers in a sharedContext, which we just discussed there's no reason to have, as it is disabled, and that means practically like not being registered anywhere
<kalikiana> zsombi: so if I declare an Action will it be in the context of the page, or dialog respectively?
<zsombi> kalikiana: if the Action is declared in teh Page, it will be in the Page's one, if in Dialog, it'll be in Dialog's
<zsombi> kalikiana: if declared in MainView, it will be "orphan"
<zsombi> kalikiana: those are the shareable actions
<zsombi> kalikiana: so if added to Header actions, Header will have to register those to the context
<kalikiana> zsombi: okay, so the immediate problem is that you may have declared actions globally for re-use and they will stop working
<zsombi> kalikiana: I was thinking to somehow add this logic somewhere so we can apply it without any pain
<kalikiana> zsombi: hmmm Header should work as if they are in the Page probably
<zsombi> kalikiana: if an action si declared as global (ActionMaanger.actions are those) those will never stop working
<kalikiana> zsombi: you just said they will stop working if declared outside of a Page
<zsombi> kalikiana: yes, but the thing is that Header needs to do this per action, because Header doesn't know whether the actoins properties re locally declared or shared ones
<zsombi> kalikiana: there are 3 types of actions: global, shared and local ones
<zsombi> kalikiana: globals are registered in ActionManger's global context
<zsombi> kalikiana: that is always active, thus it is active no matter of where are used
<zsombi> kalikiana: the shared ones are declared in MainView or other common place, outside of any ActionManager
<zsombi> kalikiana: local actions are declared in place if use
<zsombi> kalikiana: like Button { action: Action {...} }
<kalikiana> zsombi: so the shared actions are the ones that must be treated equally to global actions then, because otherwise they will silently stop working
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, not
<zsombi> kalikiana: if we follow the principle that an action is only active if in an active context, then not
<zsombi> kalikiana: shared (orphan) actions are not in any context
<zsombi> kalikiana: so then shared actions must be registered
<zsombi> kalikiana: they become active when they are in an active context
<kalikiana> zsombi: yet they work just fine right now
<t1mp> zsombi: the "overlay" disables previous action contexts?
<zsombi> kalikiana: because they trigger no matter if they are active or not
<t1mp> zsombi: you could also have an ActionContext.exclusive property
<kalikiana> zsombi: yes. and changing that will break them silently
<zsombi> kalikiana: we were talking at some point that even the action triggering should not happen if it is not in an active context
<t1mp> zsombi, kalikiana: I'm doing some header work, and it more and more looks like we should move Header inside the Page
<t1mp> I think we can even do that in 1.3 without breaking APIs
<kalikiana> zsombi: when I'm looking at existing code I'm not expecting a perfect world. I only care that apps already out in the wild still do their job :-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: if we put ActionContexts in 1.2 toolkit, than they'll work
<kalikiana> zsombi: I don't understand that sentence
<kalikiana> can you phrase it differently?
<zsombi> [14:41:26] <kalikiana> zsombi: so the shared actions are the ones that must be treated equally to global actions then, because otherwise they will silently stop working
<zsombi> kalikiana: shared actions are used somewhere
<zsombi> kalikiana: we have to update the components so they all register actions
<zsombi> kalikiana: we can do that for 1.2 apps as well, actually we have to
<t1mp> zsombi: so the actions see where they are declared and then add themselves to a context?
<zsombi> t1mp: yes, they do
<t1mp> zsombi: that can give problems if you use references to the actions somewhere else, right?
<zsombi> t1mp: but like Header.actions can have shared actions
<zsombi> yes
<zsombi> t1mp: unless Header declares a context inside and add the actions to that context
<t1mp> zsombi: for an ActionBar you can say actions: [ Action { id: ac1 }; Action { id; ac2 } ], or actions: [ac1, ac2] with ac1/2 defined somewhere else
<zsombi> t1mp: like I did with Sections
<kalikiana> zsombi: you defined shared actions as those that are neither in Page, Dialog nor MainView.actionManager
<kalikiana> zsombi: how would we know where those are declared?
<t1mp> I think in these cases the ActionBar or Sections needs to add the actions to a context
<zsombi> kalikiana: you dont' know that
<t1mp> zsombi, kalikiana: let's go to the hangout already, easier talking :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: you have to add the action to the closest context
<kalikiana> yeah, let's use the hangout
<nik90> zsombi: Hi, You were right! Bug 1486008 turned out to be a device specific issue affecting only Nexus 4.
<ubot5> bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press on Nexus 4 (mako)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486008
<zsombi> mzanetti: ^
<zsombi> nik90: thx
<nik90> I seriously thought I was going paranoid about it :P
<tsdgeos> zsombi: he is off today
 * tsdgeos goes for late lunch
<zsombi> nik90: LOL
<kenvandine> zsombi, i don't see how creating a ContentStore object could alter the APP_ID
<kenvandine> it's a simple object with a couple properties
<kenvandine> it actually does nothing
<zsombi> kenvandine: then I hav eno idea what can be the problem...
<kenvandine> zsombi, yeah, it makes no sense
<seb128> kenvandine, zsombi, should be easy to reproduce and poke a bit no?
<kenvandine> cuc::Store{QStandardPaths::writableLocation(QStandardPaths::PicturesLocation)
<kenvandine> that's all that happens in creating a store
<kenvandine> zsombi, any chance use QStandardPaths messes something up?
<kenvandine> actually for the app scope it does this
<kenvandine> new cuc::Store{QStandardPaths::writableLocation(QStandardPaths::DataLocation)
<zsombi> kenvandine: not that I know of...
<kenvandine> writableLocation does need the appId to create the path
<kenvandine> but that's all internal in qt
<kenvandine> that's literally all that's done in creating the scope
<zsombi> kenvandine: none of the standard paths need the app name, the QSettings does need that
<kenvandine> whoops, store
<zsombi> kenvandine: and we use that to store the properties
<kenvandine> it does
<kenvandine> that creates a path like ~/.local/share/appId/
<kenvandine> not creates, uses
<kenvandine> oh you're right... how does it get the appid in there
<kenvandine> never mind... it doesn't
<kenvandine> ~/.local/share
<kenvandine> it's rather simple
<kenvandine> so if that's causing the appId to get changed, it QStandardPaths doing it
<kenvandine> which i doubt
<seb128> get a simple example and print the value before/after?
<seb128> I can do that if you want
<kenvandine> zsombi, how did you figure out the appId changed?
<kenvandine> i figured someone had done that
<zsombi> kenvandine: StateSaver not restoring the state can only happen if the state file is not found; state file nam euses app name
<kenvandine> lets try to debug it with didrocks example
<kenvandine> i've never used the StateSaver before myself
<zsombi> kenvandine: so if the ContentStore is missing, the states are restored, otherwise not, my first guess was the app name
<kenvandine> i know messaging-app uses it, i would have thought this would have broken an app like that
<zsombi> right
<didrocks> do they use a ContentStore?
<kenvandine> maybe not...
<zsombi> they use ContentHub
<kenvandine> they do use ContentHub
<didrocks> zsombi: yeah, but you don't have to use the ContentStore necessarily5~
<didrocks> and contentHub itself is fine
<kenvandine> i really don't have time to debug this today though, i'm rather swamp cramming to get stuff done before the sprint
<didrocks> $ grep -r ContentSt * | wc -l
<didrocks> 0
<didrocks> in messaging app
<kenvandine> instantiating a ContentStore is just the call to QStandardPaths::writableLocation
<kenvandine> so it would have to be that
<seb128> easy to swap those
<seb128> I can have a try if you want
<kenvandine> we could just add a ContentStore to an app that we know uses StateSaver
<kenvandine> seb128, if you have time :)
<seb128> kenvandine, well, adding the ContentStore to an app that uses StateSaver isn't going to tell much, is it?
<seb128> it's going to tell you that it stops working
<seb128> then you are back at saying that it only call QStandardPaths::writableLocation
<seb128> no?
<kenvandine> i guess
<kenvandine> that call is done in libcontent-hub0
<t1mp> zsombi, kalikiana: Should we have a Title { property string text; property string subText" } property maybe?
<kenvandine> so removing that would require a rebuild
<t1mp> header contents will be easy then: Header { ActionBar { }; Title { }; ActionBar { }; Sections { } }
<zsombi> t1mp: not a bad idea
<zsombi> t1mp: it's just thi doesn't tell how the blocks will be laid out
<seb128> zsombi, is the statesaver a part of the process? where does it store the info?
<seb128> or is that a service?
<zsombi> seb128: it is part of it, yes, and stores under XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<zsombi> seb128: uses QSettings
<zsombi> seb128: a piece of code from StateSaver http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12140892/
<zsombi> seb128: we are not using APP_ID though, we quesry the app name from QGuiApplication
<seb128> right
<t1mp> zsombi: yeah, it doesn't tell how they are layed out because that would be a lot of code for one line in irc :)
<t1mp> zsombi: so then I'm still not sure if the Header should have some default content, or the app developers have to put the stuff in there themselves
<t1mp> zsombi: basically it will be Header { Row { Column { ActionBar{}; Title{}; ActionBar{}; }; Sections } }
<t1mp> errr
<t1mp> I mixed up the Row and Column
<t1mp> we should have some default HeaderLayout
<t1mp> putting the components is not so hard, but you also have to get all the margins etc right
<seb128> zsombi, kenvandine, do you know what that is/does
<seb128>     QObject::connect(&QuickUtils::instance(), &QuickUtils::deactivated,
<seb128>                      this, &StateSaverBackend::initiateStateSaving);
<seb128> "QuickUtils::deactivated"
<seb128> zsombi, kenvandine, so, debugged a bit more, issue is that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/statesaverbackend_p.cpp#L44 handle only SIG2/15 and not KILL=9, at least not with the UnixSignalHandler
<seb128> that callback triggers on SIGKILL though
<seb128>     QObject::connect(&QuickUtils::instance(), &QuickUtils::deactivated,
<seb128>                      this, &StateSaverBackend::initiateStateSaving);
<seb128> but doesn't once ContentStore is used
<seb128> unsure how what that deactivated is and if it's normal to rely on it/why it stops triggering with content-hub
<seb128> but it's not an env/dir issue
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> i'm not familiar with QuickUtils
<seb128> me neither
<seb128> but so the proper handlers work with ContentStore
<kenvandine> so something must be disconnecting that?
<seb128> I guess
<kalikiana> t1mp: is Title a Row { Label {} Label {} } in that case? what happens if you have head.contents? what happens if you have title in the Page?
<kalikiana> or would this be only exposed if you manually use ActionBar?
<t1mp> kalikiana: Title would be something like that, yes. Only a bit more complex because when you have a lot of space horizontally, the subtitle will go to the right of the title instead of under it
<greyback> seb128: I think QuickUtils::deactivated is fired when the app moves from foreground to background - it indicates that the app should save state now, as it will be suspended shortly, and possibly killed
<seb128> greyback, kenvandine, is something in the sdk dealing with changing that in case of content-hub to avoid killing content hub "clients" in a transaction?
<kalikiana> t1mp: hmm so more like a Flow. and not easy to replace. say for example an app needs custom coloring it's not as trivial to put labels in there
<t1mp> kalikiana: I'd say the default header in a Page would be header: Header { HeaderLayout { title: page.title } } }
<t1mp> kalikiana: it is getting  a bit messy to put it here
<t1mp> kalikiana: I'll try to work it out in the API doc https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#
<greyback> seb128: nothing I'm aware of, but I'm no sdk expert
<kenvandine> seb128, we do switch focus back to the requesting app, which would background the source app
<kenvandine> but it sounds like it's not listening for that anymore
<seb128> kenvandine, well, doing the object instanciation shouldn't lead to anything like that though
<kenvandine> getting disconnected from that signal
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> it wouldn't save the state until it gets that deactivated signal
<kalikiana> t1mp: oh, I need to look at that one. sorry, even in just 2 days off my inbox gets so full :-/
<kenvandine> so when it goes back to the background it should still get that
<t1mp> kalikiana: it is still very much work in progress
<t1mp> kalikiana: the HeaderLayoutStyle is tricky
<t1mp> kalikiana: so the HeaderLayout will have ActionBar, Title, Sections
<t1mp> kalikiana: all of their properties are defined in ActionBarStyle, TitleStyle (TODO), SectionsStyle
<t1mp> should I somehow link to those from the HeaderLayoutStyle?
<t1mp> zsombi: ^
<t1mp> faenil: how are you doing that with the ListItem layouts?
 * faenil reads backlog
<t1mp> faenil: or are you not using other styled components inside the ListItem layouts?
<faenil> nope, not styled
<t1mp> faenil: to summarize, I'm thinking of APIs for the new new new Header in https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#
<t1mp> faenil: ok.. maybe HeaderLayout is not the correct name then
<t1mp> it is not just the layout, but the full contents
<t1mp> HeaderContentsPreset maybe.. :s
<faenil> mmm, don't know :/
<t1mp> good, I see more people are looking at the document
<t1mp> everybody feel free to comment/suggest/ask questions. Now is the time. After we land it it becomes really difficult to change the API
<t1mp> oh. After I ask for comments everybody closed the document.. ;)
<t1mp> kalikiana: I can simply put the components that I want inside the HeaderLayout, and have aliases to them to expose them to the app developer
<t1mp> but like that you'll have to set for example the actions like this: header.layout.trailingActionBar.actions: [ action1, action2 ]
<t1mp> well I can add some more aliases so that header.trailingActions would work, but only in the default Header of the Page
<t1mp> custom headers will need Page.header: Header { // all the contents }
<t1mp> kalikiana: instead of the HeaderLayout we could also have a subclass of Header that has the contents
<kalikiana> t1mp: I'm actually starting to think, if you're basically exposing some two dozen properties, why not make it one component. since otherwise the API is just a number of aliases to almost an entire component
<faenil> +1
<t1mp> kalikiana: what do you mean?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I have the Sections and ActionBar components
<t1mp> kalikiana: those can now be used by themselves. And I like to re-use them in the Header
<t1mp> kalikiana: so if I put them in one component, to expose its properties, that component will need to have all the aliases
<t1mp> kalikiana: but, right. I don't like having so many aliases either...
<kalikiana> t1mp: I mean that almost all of the alias seem to point tat the layout
<kalikiana> at which point you could just use that
<t1mp> kalikiana: but the layout has the subcomponents,
<t1mp> kalikiana: so you have to say header.layout.leadingActionBar.actions: [] to set the leading actions
<t1mp> that's clear, but ugly I think
<t1mp> if there was a DefaultHeader that includes the subcomponents, instead of the HeaderLayout, it would be a bit shorter
<t1mp> but still header.leadingActionBar.actions
<t1mp> maybe it is not *that* bad ;)
<kalikiana> t1mp: API-wise you're basicalling exposing a fake Header subclass through aliases
<t1mp> yeah, right
<t1mp> ah, so you meant to have the DefaultHeader which inherits from Header
<t1mp> yes, maybe that's good
<t1mp> or Header--> EmptyHeader, DefaultHeader --> Header
<t1mp> meh
<t1mp> DefaultHeader --> PageHeader?
<kalikiana> hmm I get confused by terminology now
<kalikiana> what is default?
<t1mp> Header has no contents, but takes care of scrolling/showing/hiding/..
<t1mp> DefaultHeader: Header { ActionBar{}; Title{}; ActionBar{}; Sections{} }
<t1mp> so DefaultHeader would replace Header { HeaderLayout{} }
<t1mp> the naming is no good
<t1mp> I'll update the doc
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok the doc got better now :)
<kenvandine> Elleo, do you have any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/content-hub/+bug/1485222
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1485222 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Using ContentStore disables silently any StateSaver capability" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> t1mp: will navigationActions become public? if not, where do you set them?
<kalikiana> assuming Tabs gets replaced and there will be a new API for it
<t1mp> kalikiana: yeah.. I'm still thinking about that one
<t1mp> kalikiana: AdaptivePageLayout internally can determine for each page whether there should be a back button
<t1mp> kalikiana: it would be nice if it can somehow set that for the page header, but only if the app developer doesn't give a custom back action
<kalikiana> t1mp: should page.header.leadingActionBar.actions
<t1mp> kalikiana: how does your sentence end?
<kenvandine> zsombi, the hub client does have an event filter, but that would effect anything using the content-hub
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/content-hub/trunk/view/head:/src/com/ubuntu/content/hub.cpp#L82
<kalikiana> t1mp: work with the header subclass? that would be one (awkward) way to set the navigation actions then. otherwise it'd have to be for example Page.navigationActions
<t1mp> kalikiana: currently the headerstyle looks for some special properties that were attached by the AdaptivePageLayout, or PageStack/Tabs and then gets the action from there, if there is no backAction defined
<kenvandine> zsombi, it's used so if an application needs to respond to a transfer request, and it's already running it calls the handler when activated
<Elleo> kenvandine: my guess is it's the hub installing an event filter
<kalikiana> t1mp: unlike the back action there is no new API for navigation actions
<kenvandine> Elleo, but it only breaks with a ContentStore
<Elleo> kenvandine: contentstore instantiates a hub object, and it looks like the hub install an event filter
<kenvandine> not with anything else
<kenvandine> yeah, but anything with a hub instance does that
<kenvandine> not just a ContentStore
<Elleo> kenvandine: oh, so this doesn't happen if you have other things? that's odd :/
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. It needs more thought. And also designs. I don't even know if only Actions will be enough, what if they need something completely different in the overflow panel on the left
<kenvandine> didrocks said it works if you use the hub without a content store
<Elleo> because the contentstore barely does anything
<kenvandine> i know right?
<kenvandine> it literally just calls QStandardPaths::writablePath
<kalikiana> t1mp: yeah. you'd potentially want a property PageHeader.leadingPanel
<Elleo> kenvandine: I'd suggest double checking that, the hub's event filter looks like it swallows QEvent::ApplicationDeactivate
<kenvandine> yeah
<Elleo> kenvandine: which from the bug report sounds like is the underlying issue
<kenvandine> didrocks, are you sure it works without a ContentStore but using the content-hub?
<didrocks> I'm sure, I did test that explicitely
<kenvandine> return QObject::eventFilter(obj, event);
<kenvandine> i'm thinking on deactive it should return that
<didrocks> (and spent some extensive time to find the exact component failing it)
<kalikiana> t1mp: which might be a component that uses list item layouts rather than just actions
<kenvandine> didrocks, all very puzzling
<kenvandine> it's like the simplest component we have :)
<didrocks> I guess reading from the discussion here :p
<kenvandine> with no logic
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, that's what it does for all other events, was there some explicit reason for swallowing the deactivate signal though?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I plan to add delegate and overflowDelegate properties to the ActionBar
<kenvandine> Elleo, i don't think so
<didrocks> but it's really easily reproduceable, like less than a minute to setup the example
<didrocks> and seb128 confirmed :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: that would solve custom panels, except if there need to be subtitles grouping the actions in the panel
<kenvandine> Elleo, but it does check for that explicitly
 * kenvandine wonders why
<kenvandine> didrocks, yeah, thanks to seb128's debugging we found it's not getting this signal
<kenvandine> that was super helpful
<t1mp> kalikiana: so, page.header.leadingActionBar.overflowDelegate can then be used to change the looks of the leading panel
<kenvandine> but now i'm thinking any hub client should fail to save state...
<kenvandine> this has nothing to do with ContentStore
<kenvandine> anything with a hub instance
<didrocks> however, they do work in my case (I really just disabled this component)
<didrocks> like, commenting only that
<kenvandine> Elleo, i probably shouldn't be returning true there even on activated
<didrocks> and not the whole ContentHub other's components
<kenvandine> just HandlerActive and move on
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll get a build of the hub with this not swallowing the event
<didrocks> would be an interesting data point
<t1mp> kalikiana: for even more custom panels, they don't have to use the PageHeader, but they can use an empty Header where they put their own buttons and panels
<Elleo> kenvandine: well maybe you should be calling Object::eventFilter on activated as well unless it's deliberately not wanting to do anything from the QObject event handler there?
<kenvandine> Elleo, do you agree that i should just remove that return true when ApplicationActivate ?
<t1mp> kalikiana: of course, more custom stuff will require more work for the apps
<kenvandine> Elleo, so you do agree :)
<kenvandine> i can just remove that return true
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah
<kenvandine> and remove the deactivate too
<kalikiana> t1mp: the main drawback would be to mimic the rest of the header, especially the title/subtitle which is getting more complex
<t1mp> kalikiana: let me add the Title component to the doc :)
<kalikiana> that wouldn't be very nice if it becomes common
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/dont_swallow_deactivate/+merge/268770
<kenvandine> we can test the debs from that
<kalikiana> t1mp: on a side note, I'm intimidated by that penguin who is staring at me now hile I'm reading your doc
<Elleo> kenvandine: okay, cool
<Elleo> kenvandine: might it be worth keeping that warning?
<t1mp> kalikiana: http://www.lowbyte.com/albums/2006-01-27-GaAquarium/web_PenguinStare_30_5037.sized.jpg
<kalikiana> haha, that is not helping :-D
<kalikiana> t1mp: so, even if Title is a component, I'm still not sure how you would place it. as soon as you don't use the ActionBar on the left you're forced to build all of the header
<zsombi> [16:55:51] <seb128> zsombi, kenvandine, do you know what that is/does
<zsombi> [16:55:52] <seb128>     QObject::connect(&QuickUtils::instance(), &QuickUtils::deactivated,
<zsombi> [16:55:52] <seb128>                      this, &StateSaverBackend::initiateStateSaving);
<zsombi> [16:55:59] <seb128> "QuickUtils::deactivated"
<zsombi> seb128: kenvandine: initiates state saving when teh app deactivates
<zsombi> i.e. goes background
<seb128> zsombi, so when it's sigkilled nothing is saving state?
<kalikiana> t1mp: ie since the type is leadingActionBar you need to have a custom component doing anchoring or other means to place all the components
<t1mp> kalikiana: no, if the left actionbar has no actions it is invisible
<kenvandine> zsombi, i think the hub client instance was swalling the deactivated signal
<ogra_> seb128, the sigkill comes from the kernels OOM killer ...
<kenvandine> which means it wouldn't work with anything that uses the content-hub
<ogra_> you would have to inject the state saving in the kernel somehow for that
<t1mp> kalikiana: PageHeader will position all its contents
<seb128> ogra_, right, but statehandler doesn't have an handler for 9, just for 2 and 15
<kenvandine> but didrocks says it does work
<t1mp> kalikiana: I don't see the problem with that
<zsombi> kenvandine: ahha.... QuikcUtils::deactivated comes when the application state changes...
<kalikiana> t1mp: you're saying you would use PageHeader and put a DekkoPanel (made up the name) inside? how then do you know its size and margins?
<t1mp> kalikiana: it will have two ActionBars, a Title, and a Sections. But the ActionBars and Sections will be invisible when they don't have contents
<kenvandine> zsombi, i'm not sure my eventFilter is keeping you from seeing the signal though
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/content-hub/dont_swallow_deactivate/+merge/268770
<kenvandine> zsombi, that's my attempt to fix it
<kenvandine> but really, if that was eating it, it would eat it for all content-hub use
<kenvandine> not just ContentStore
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. If you want a completely custom panel like Dekko, then you have to use the empty Header and do all the layouting yourself.
<t1mp> kalikiana: hold on, there is a way around that
<kenvandine> seb128, the state should have been saved before it was killed
<ogra_> seb128, though i think we can assume that a foreground app doesnt get killed ... which means the state saver kicked in already when you de-focused it
<zsombi> kenvandine: ahha, here you go: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/quickutils.cpp#L47
<kalikiana> t1mp: that is what I mean. and note I only want to replace the leading action bar in this example, nothing else. but I see no way to only replace that..
<t1mp> kalikiana: page.header.leadingActionBar.delegate: DekkoButton { onClicked: popups.open("DekkoPanel.qml") }
<seb128> ogra_, right, expect when you try on a desktop with xkill ;-)
<ogra_> desktops ... pfft :P
<seb128> ogra_, same on a phone in windows mode I guess
<ogra_> yeah, but there we turn off the lifecycle, dont we ?
<kalikiana> t1mp: hmmm I didn't think of that. so that would allow you to have a special button as well as a panel easily. I like it
<zsombi> ogra_: when an app goes background, it saves the states, yes
<zsombi> I mean StateSaver does it
<ogra_> right
<t1mp> kalikiana: ActionBar.delegate property still needs to be added, but we'll probably need that anyway
<seb128> kenvandine, didrocks, zsombi, similar problem if you add a ContentPeer isntead of a ContentStore
<seb128> so not specific to ContentStore
<t1mp> kalikiana: I think I will need about 10 MRs to get all the new features in ;)
<zsombi> seb128: so the event is consumed there too? (accepted)
<Elleo> seb128: that's good, makes much more sense then :)
<seb128> yes
<zsombi> :)
<Elleo> zsombi: it's consumed by the main hub object, so anything that creates a hub object should cause this
<zsombi> obviously
<zsombi> t1mp: then go ahead with
<zsombi> t1mp: are you trying to do similar layouting as for the ListItemLayout?
<kenvandine> seb128, that makes sense then
<kalikiana> t1mp: I can already picture a certain someone going "is it ready" yet every week? ;-)
<zsombi> kalikiana: evry designer will :D
<zsombi> +e
<kalikiana> t1mp: maybe the delegate isn't even that urgent, at least for now, as long as showing the custom overflow can be done by trigger from an action
<kenvandine> seb128, didrocks: i just confirmed statesaving doesn't seem to be working in messaging-app anymore
<t1mp> zsombi: I was trying, but after discussing with kalikiana above we thought it is simpler to have a Header without contents, and a PageHeader that includes the standard layout for the header
<t1mp> kalikiana: you need the delegate, because the popover needs a reference to the button that it should be pointing to
<seb128> kenvandine, let's see what it does once your fix is built ;-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: it cannot point to the Action
<t1mp> kalikiana: adding the delegate is a small addition for the ActionBar
<t1mp> zsombi: see https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wUUKtPmRmwbUELC1BUB9l0VOAwS_zAPRSCqMopUxR1c/edit#
<kalikiana> t1mp: oh. I was sort of assuming an overflow that would cover the buttons anyway. but actually I can think of a ways where the design would require it depending on how it's shown
<kalikiana> so that would indeed be needed
<kenvandine> seb128, nevermind... the messaging-app statesaver support never landed
<kenvandine> so that explains why that's not saving :)
<seb128> k, shame :-/
<seb128> but yeah, the content hub issue only blocks saving when the app is swapped out
<seb128> the unix signal handler still work
<t1mp> kalikiana: what do you mean with an overflow that would cover the buttons?
<seb128> which is what closing from the switcher or oom does
<t1mp> kalikiana: ah, right..
<t1mp> kalikiana: got it. If the popup does not have a pointer pointing at the button then you don't need the delegate
<kenvandine> seb128, right, but it should get the deactivate before that
<seb128> right
 * t1mp gotta go. Feel free to comment on the API doc.
<kalikiana> t1mp: at least the current dekko opens it below the sections. but it could be they only do that because there's no otherway
<t1mp> kalikiana: most of the stuff in dekko is custom, so I guess it is intended like that
<kalikiana> t1mp: I'm not sure the header is. but anyway, a delegate would be good to have
 * t1mp off now. Have a nice weekend :)
<t1mp> I guess I'll read comments on the API doc in the weekend ;)
<nik90> ahayzen, kenvandine: It seems the ghost shadow related to content-hub stuff is fixed in https://trello.com/c/qikMnVBM/2215-215-ubuntu-landing-017-qtmir-qtmir-gles-mzanetti and approved by QA :)
<kenvandine> nik90, yup
<ahayzen> \o/
<balloons> popey, can all those reboot branches be merged if they pass jenkins?
<balloons> there's like 4 of them. IF you want / need them merged before the switch, I can manually do it. If you can wait, it'll just happen
<popey> balloons: they'll need review.
<balloons> ok, so I'll let them be
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: ping
<anna__> hello there, I am having trouble with Linitan on all my Ubuntu pbuilders up and including to Vivid
<anna__> It says: Skipping dist/deb_dist/nuitka_0.5.14~pre9+ds-1_amd64.changes: Can't locate Date/Parse.pm in @INC (you may need to install the Date::Parse module)
<anna__> It seems though as the package libtimedate-perl is installed
<anna__> And it was working, sometimes for years, Quantal e.g. also stopped working
<anna__> with the same error, was there an update across the board that broke lintian through some missing dependency... help appreciated. I am nuitka upstream btw
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, o/
<ahoneybun> not sure if this link will work: https://docs.google.com/document/d/12oQYdl5mFpaJZ4NxRT0D1fZbN2EkwtoIClx5cBZImFY/edit
<ahoneybun> I'm about half way done
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, you can't edit the original doc? Anyway, no, it says I don't have the permission... thanks for the help meanwhile :-)
<ahoneybun> I see it
<ahoneybun> I'm writing it side by side
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: you may enter :)
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, thanks so much :-)
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> your english grammar is getting better
<ahoneybun> your just confused with past, present and future
<rpadovani> I live in a different spacetime, maybe? :-)
<ahoneybun> timezone more likely lol
<rpadovani> aha
<nik90> ahayzen: hey, do you mind testing my branch one last time, I am seeing some strange which I swear were working few hours back ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: once I get your everythign works fine signal, I will merge it
 * nik90 grabs dinner quicky
<ahoneybun> rpadovani: I'll finish it at some point today lol
<ahoneybun> if not tomorrow as a I have a long trip
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, take your time, thanks :-)
<ahayzen> nik90, i think its been merged already :-) but i can still double check things
<nik90> ahayzen: yeah I just noticed it now..sry. I am reflashing my phone clean to see if everything is okay.
<nik90> ahayzen: for some reason, I couldnt set a custom sound as the alarm sound. And I kept hitting the bug you had yesterday where you couldn't save an alarm.
<ahayzen> interesting
<ahayzen> anything in the logs ?
<nik90> ahayzen: although I did notice that indicator-sound just mysteriously died, and the logs showed line103 repeatedly as an error.
<nik90> I will investigate more
<ahayzen> maybe pulse/mh dies or something?
<nik90> yes could be
<nik90> but that doesn't explain why I couldn
<nik90> I couldn't set a custom alarm sound though
<nik90> anyway I will start testing once the flashing is complete
<nik90> ahayzen: just noticed that we changed the default alarm tone which only lands in OTA-6. I am preparing a branch right now to be backwards compatible.
<ahayzen> nik90, is that why it freezes ?
<nik90> ahayzen: I doubt it..since it was freezing previously for the alarm label and not the alarm sound name.
<ahayzen> ah
<nik90> ahayzen: I am kind of cursing at QML FolderListModel at the moment...it introduces a race condition which causes another sound bug. I am fixing that as well.
<ahayzen> ugh :-/
<nik90> they don't have any property to indicate that the folderlistmodel has fully loaded
<ahayzen> hah, more suggestions for them :-)
<nik90> so the onCompleted() signal is practically useless here and I have to rely on the count property to check if it is more than 0.
<ahayzen> haha
<nik90> Do you guys use a Timer{} anywhere in the music app to wait for the music list to be fully loaded?
<ahayzen> no but we do for other racy reasons :-)
<nik90> that's what I am doing at the moment. Waiting for 500ms atm before I do such checks.
<nik90> Although I want to see how low I can take that number
<ahayzen> as our models are now ms2 models so they are loaded directly from that
<nik90> ah ok
<ahayzen> nik90, we have this hacky timer :-) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/refactor/view/head:/app/ui/Playlists.qml#L64
<nik90> ah ok..
<ahayzen> basically if you on a page that is created in a delegate and then that delegate is deleted (due to you reloading the model) it causes the page to freeze, so we have to delay reloads of the model until you've popped back to that page
<vthompson> Does anyone know if it's possible to have an app change orientation with the screen, but when the screen is in landscape, have the app sidestage? I can't seem to get such a thing working.
<kivi> vthompson, good question
<vthompson> nik90, I don't think allowing the app to both rotate and go into sidestage mode is supported.
<vthompson> Looks like the unity8 guys talked about allowing sidestage->landscape mainstage transitions... not sure what the end decision was
<vthompson> sorry, sidestage -> portrait mainstage
<nik90> vthompson: ah ok
<nik90> We can check with mzanetti on Monday to know about the end decision.
<nik90> vthompson: does the desktop file still support X-Canonical-SideStage key? That's what I remember seeing in the old clock app desktop file
<nik90> or is that overridden by the new portrait key we now include
<vthompson> nik90, I was using X-Ubuntu-StageHint=SideStage
<vthompson> It seems that the StageHint overrides the orientation
<nik90> yes that's the one..(i was trying to remember from memory)
<nik90> oh :/
<popey> vthompson: i think the whole sidestage stuff has taken a back seat until we have a tablet on the .. table
<vthompson> popey, while I enjoy your pun. I do have a tablet on my table ;)
<popey> :)
 * popey ensleepens
<popey> Bon weekend all...
<ahayzen> o/
<nik90> o/
<vthompson> o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-22
<nik90> kenvandine: ping (not sure if this late for you)
<NymeriaFr> hello every body
<NymeriaFr> I have a small import problem, can someone help me ?
 * ogra_ wonders if popey reads ubuntu--devel-discuss ... i wonder if others that know him have the feeling i'm talking to studio_ there 
<popey> ogra_: i zoned out from that thread
 * svij wonders what you are talking about…
<ogra_> popey, wise move :)
 * ogra_ did so too now
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-08-23
<zsombi> t1mp: I commented on the Header. In general looks good, but with this many "abstraction" you will definitely need C++
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-22
<subet> Hey everyone, I've got a small problem:
<subet> Since a recent rc-proposed update the following apps (which I'm the author of) don't start anymore: Ubuntu Hangups, Liri Browser, YourGus.
<subet> When the user tries to open one of the apps (e.g. tapping the icon) nothing happens.
<subet> unity8-dash.log (http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071050/) shows that the url dispatcher fails.
<subet> I experimented a bit and it turns out that it looks like it has a problem with dots in the app's hook name:
<subet> When I change the manifest.json like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23071214/
<subet> everything works fine again.
<subet> My question: Is this by design (shouldn't there be no dots in the hook name now) or should I report a bug?
<subet> Thanks in advance :)
<popey> hi subet - sounds like something jdstrand might know about. - jdstrand has manifest parsing changed recently/
<popey> ?
<subet> Ah, thanks popey, is he around?
<popey> we'll see :)
<subet> Also I'm not sure if the problem is with the manifest parsing ... maybe it's the URL dispatcher?
<popey> perhaps
<jdstrand> popey: I'm unaware of that issue or anything that would've caused it. probably need to ask the unity8 team
<popey> ok
<popey> tedg: kenvandine ^ see the conversation above with subet? Is that your domain (u-a-l / url-dispatcher) ?
<kenvandine> popey, that's tedg :)
 * popey nails tedg down
<tedg> popey: We have a MR for that, need the UAL ABI silo to land, then we can look to land it.
<tedg> (UAL ABI silo is now over two weeks to land)
<tedg> Though, today is looking good.
<tedg> FYI bug 1591342
<ubot5> bug 1591342 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Complains about bad url on libertine scope urls" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1591342
<popey> tedg: awesome, thanks
<subet> jdstrand popey kenvandine tedg: great, thanks very much!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-23
<zzarr> I know I have asked this before, but is there a way to get my hands on Qt 5.7 for Ubuntu touch?
<Mirv> zzarr: I know I've answered this before :) but you'd need to define which way. the short answer is "probably not" if you want to publish Qt 5.7 using application to current users, as your .click package (if you'd get it to work by bundling Qt 5.7 into it with your app) would be gigantic. when we move to xenial as a base and .snap as the application packaging format, it'd be more liikely.
<Mirv> zzarr: if there is one specific feature you need that is not available in Qt 5.4 (or Qt 5.6), it could be possible to backport that
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> Qt3D
<zzarr> but it's not something I need right now
<zzarr> Mirv, how do .snap packages compare to .click?
<mcphail> zzarr: surely you'd do it the same way you bundle libs for any click package?
<zzarr> mcphail, okey, it's that easy?
<mcphail> zzarr: I haven't packaged a different version of Qt in a click yet, but generally you just run ldd or and equivalent and track down the needed libs
<zzarr> Mirv, also how does the two compare to .deb?
<mcphail> zzarr: "objdump -p whateverbinaryyouarepackaging | grep NEEDED" is a good starting point
<zzarr> so in theory I could do that on a desktop binary, then bundle the armhf equvivalents
<zzarr> nice
<mcphail> zzarr: you sometimes need to chase the dependency chain a little further, but that works for most things
<zzarr> that's good to know
<zzarr> does the source code for Qt 5.7 help?
<zzarr> (I have it on the harddrive)
<mcphail> zzarr: try using any prebuilt Ubuntu packages first. Will save you lots of time
<zzarr> okey, that's true
<mcphail> zzarr: you can "apt-get download" the file then "dpkg -x filename extractionpath" to get to the juicy bits
<zzarr> nice :)
<mcphail> (or open it with archive manager and drag and drop)
<zzarr> that's true, I have done that before
<mcphail> I usually do the downloading from a click chroot, and specify "apt-get download packagename:armhf" to get the correct architecture
<zzarr> I'm I wish to know, is there a compareson between .deb, .click and .snap packages?
<mcphail> snaps are very similar to clicks. Really just an evolution of the concept
<zzarr> that's smart :)
<mcphail> debs are arcane black amgic
<zzarr> aren't all package types that?
<mcphail> snaps and clicks are safer than debs, because the packate does not get to run arbitrary scripts as root at install time
<zzarr> that's nice
<zzarr> can a click depend on another click or are they independent?
<zzarr> and the same question for snap, are they independent?
<mcphail> clicks are indpendent. Snaps are currently independent (I think) but I'm not sure if that is always going to be the case
<zzarr> when you (I mean Canonical) take the step and bring our phones/tablets to xenial, will there be an upgrade for the sdk that creates .snap?
<zzarr> and another fun question (very interesting question I think), would it be possible to make architecture independent packages?
<mcphail> zzarr: don't know about your first question (I'm just a hobbyist here) but you can already make "fat" multi-arch packages
<zzarr> nice
<mcphail> (on click anyway)
<ogra> zzarr, snappy works a little different in that regard you can have multiple arches under the same name ... so you cn either build a gigantic "all" snap package for all arches or you can have sperate snaps, one for each arch, with the same name
<ogra> (i guess most people will just prefer the latter and keep their packages small ;) )
<zzarr> I was about to write that :)
<mcphail> ogra: more fool them when the hordes of popwerpc users come complaining ;)
<ogra> yeah, when their powerpc phones stop working ...
<ogra> we'll just tell them to instead get s390x phones .. they also look better
<zzarr> ppc phone, never heard of :D
<popey> They're a bit bulky
<popey> And you need a long power-cord
<zzarr> what about sparc phones? (and ultrasparc)
<ogra> sadly we dropped sparc ...
<ogra> i wouldnt mind a sparc phone ... expecially in winter
<mcphail> zzarr: best thing is to build a click and a snap package by hand, constructing the directory structure and json/yaml manifest
<ogra> would surely make a good pocket oven
<mcphail> zzarr: gives you an idea about the internals
<ogra> well, snaps should bettter be built using snapcraft
<mcphail> ogra: yes - but he wanted to know the difference between snaps and clicks, so seeing the concepts behind the structure is a good start
<zzarr> I just hope (and think that) .snaps will be deployed to a phone as easy as a click
<ogra> well
<ogra> the concept of handling the package is completely different for both
<ogra> in the installed system i mean
<mcphail> indeed
<ogra> since one is an archive that gets unpacked to disk, the other is a squashfs that gets bind-mounted
<ogra> so you cant really compare them
<zzarr> I have browsed through the folders of a installed click on my phone
<ogra> different filesystem sttructure requirements, different management (snapd vs ... well, there is nothing comparable in click) ...
<ogra> while they have yaml in common, there isnt much else where they are comparable
<zzarr> so... a click is essentially a tar.gz (or something) and a snap is a squashfs :)
<zzarr> can you bind-mount an image (containg a filesystem) directly without using a loop device?
<ogra> iirc a click is an .ar
<ogra> (it uses dpkg internals for packaging)
<zzarr> okey
<mcphail> ogra: the construction process is fairly similar (if you use the old way of building a snap instead of snapcraft)
<ogra> well, there is more involved than just bind mounting
<ogra> you need the right rw areas, you need the right launche that sets up the environment, snapd also manages interfaces that allow/deny your snap to interact with other bits
<zzarr> ogra, this is a guess, it's mounted with loopback and then a folder is bind-mounted to another part of the fs
<ogra> in click this is all spread out into other os bits
<ogra> right
<zzarr> I see, I actually tried to make my own package type some time ago that worked like that
<ogra> but the bind mounting is the smallest bit here ... there is a ton fo things snapd manages
<ogra> (and snap-confine and ubuntu-core-launcher)
<zzarr> I guessed so, that package type I made was a proof of concept and just a way for me to understand
<zzarr> I just read about OTA-13 on softpedia, it sounds nice
<zzarr> I just wonder, will the Android 6.0 part affect the MX4?
<zzarr> (I hope it will)
<PaulfraOSAA> Hello, does any body else have problems with compiling projects after updating to (K)ubuntu 16.04?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-24
<akiva> Error creating textual authentication agent: Error opening current controlling terminal for the process (`/dev/tty'): No such device or address
<akiva> ---Task exited with errors, please check the output---
<akiva> can't create arm target. this is bugging me.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-26
<gb_mks> I´m having a error with ubuntu-sdk-ide related with click-review package.
<gb_mks>  click-review webapp.gb_0.1_all.click
<gb_mks> ERROR: Could not find vendor 'ubuntu'
<popey> gb_mks: could you share the click so I can take a look?
<gb_mks> pupey: yes, here it is https://file.io/MEl88s
<gb_mks> i´m using trisquel, and it might be related
<gb_mks> this is the complete trace http://pastebin.com/wY3d75vF
<popey> thanks
<popey> yeah, it passes fine on Ubuntu
<gb_mks> im looking into the files here /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/clickreviews/cr_security.py
<popey> i suspect we need a bug filed here, because the tool is making some assumptions
<popey> if you have a few moments, perhaps you could file a bug at https://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools ?
<gb_mks> yes... of course :D
<popey> let us know what version of trisquel etc you're on, and where you got click-reviewers-tools from?
<popey> thank you
<gb_mks> thanks to point me to the right place
<popey> np
<gb_mks> popey:  hi, I just file a bug in click-review Canonical Click Reviewers tools  - https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1617288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1617288 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "click-review assumes Ubuntu vendor" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks gb_mks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-08-27
<wer_> hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-08-20
<aleb> Hi, I see this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/1748787 "pitivi crashed with AttributeError in ..." but I don't see any C backtrace, only a Python traceback in the bug description. The traceback cannot cause a crash/segfault, so I'm wondering why the bug title says "crash", any clue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1748787 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "pitivi crashed with AttributeError in _create_next_thumb(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'seek'" [Medium,New]
<JanC> aleb: probably because it's just a Python-level "crash", and not a segfault?
<JanC> the bug reporting tools can catch & report those too
<aleb> I think the "crash" word is abused. Normally crash means something bad, when the application stops.
<JanC> the application didn't stop?
<JanC> maybe it uses subprocesses, and one of those crashed?
<JanC> oh right, I see it in your bug now
<JanC> (and maybe #ubuntu-devel has more people who can answer your question)
<aleb> Thanks!
